# Heavy Metal Soap Opera (The Mike Portnoy vs. Dream Theater Saga)



## Xiphos68

Avenged Sevenfold: A7X ENTERS STUDIO WITH MIKE PORTNOY | Facebook


I want our fans to know that with Jimmy in our hearts, our journey to record has officially began. Jimmy helped leave this world an amazing gift and now it's our job to make sure to deliver that gift to our fans. We asked Jimmy's all time favorite drummer Mike Portnoy to record on behalf of him. Mike said it would be an honor and without question thats what Jim would have wanted. Its comforting to us that someone like Mike, who is undoubtedly revered as one of the best drummers in the world, held such respect and adoration for the Rev's abilities. Even though it will never be the same without our brother by our side, his essence lives in our hearts and through the music he helped create. He was a legend before any of the success or any of that bullshit and we are fucking excited to lay this down for our fans, and especially for Jimmy. 
-Avenged Sevenfold 


That's really nice on Mr. Portnoys part  I'm sure it will be a great record.


----------



## Customisbetter

oh my. i might have to buy that record then.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That's awesome of Mike to do that.


----------



## Origin

My favourite drummer, it's nice to know he's a legitimately nice dude and doesn't Malmsteen it up. Having lost his father recently, it's good to see him spreading good vibes knowing full well how bad it can feel to lose someone.


----------



## Xiphos68

Origin said:


> My favourite drummer, it's nice to know he's a legitimately nice dude and doesn't Malmsteen it up. Having lost his father recently, it's good to see him spreading good vibes knowing full well how bad it can feel to lose someone.


----------



## Charles

That would be WAY too awesome.


----------



## ddtonfire

Mike is the coolest man in the business.


----------



## right_to_rage

Mike Portnoy is an all class standup guy, talented drummer, and legendary musician. What happened to Jim is tragic and it's good to see that the people he looked up to are willing to devote a bit of their creative selves in his memory.


----------



## SD83

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That's awesome of Mike to do that.


----------



## Xiphos68

right_to_rage said:


> Mike Portnoy is an all class standup guy, talented drummer, and legendary musician. What happened to Jim is tragic and it's good to see that the people he looked up to are willing to devote a bit of their creative selves in his memory.


He really is. Not many musicians would do this for there fans in the business.


----------



## JohnIce

This is really cool of Mike, and musically quite a good fit... The Rev was very Portnoy-ish in his playing, especially on later records. I think both camps will have a good time recording this.

For me it seems like the hardest part will be to replace the Rev as a songwriter though. Some of the weirdest ideas and arrangements came right from him. I think he did a lot to make A7X into less of a generic -core band and more what they sounded like on the last 2 records.


----------



## HighGain510

JohnIce said:


> This is really cool of Mike, and musically quite a good fit... The Rev was very Portnoy-ish in his playing, especially on later records. I think both camps will have a good time recording this.
> 
> For me it seems like the hardest part will be to replace the Rev as a songwriter though. Some of the weirdest ideas and arrangements came right from him. I think he did a lot to make A7X into less of a generic -core band and more what they sounded like on the last 2 records.



Excellent post, I was going to say something similar but you nailed it on the head.  I am looking forward to seeing what they come up with as they are similar in terms of playing so we'll see what he throws down, big fan of both the Rev and Mike P. so it should be cool seeing Mike fill his shoes for the record.


----------



## -One-

I'm glad that they got a worthy drummer to fill the space on this recording, and Mike is _definitely_ the man for that. I'm wondering if Mike will be contributing any writing ideas or backing vocals, although I'm thinking it's not likely.


----------



## budda

That's really cool, and nice to hear about


----------



## SamSam

Some good news for them, hopefully they'll bounce back. I'm looking forward to this


----------



## willyman101

That's awesome, love to hear about this kind of stuff. It's amazing of Mike to do it. Jimmy's death was tragic and it's cool to know that big names in the metal world are paying their respects in various ways.


----------



## scottro202

That's awesome. It's good to hear they're getting back in the studio with one of the Rev's faves


----------



## WoodenAshtray

That's very cool of Mike to do.. 

Hey, if I die, will Guthrie record an album with my band?


----------



## Nats

I feel so bad for mike portnoy. I wonder what that conversation went like.

"Hey our drummer just kicked the bucket, and his dying wish was to drum with you. Wanna play on our album?"

"...well, when you put it that way..."


----------



## lucasreis

Total class act and genuinely cool guy. That's awesome of him! Great, great news! Mike rocks...


----------



## FYP666

Mike has indeed a very warm heart, that's awesome of him to do that. May have to check the record out when it's released!


----------



## RevDrucifer

Nats said:


> I feel so bad for mike portnoy. I wonder what that conversation went like.
> 
> "Hey our drummer just kicked the bucket, and his dying wish was to drum with you. Wanna play on our album?"
> 
> "...well, when you put it that way..."



Not likely, Portnoy has been a fan of them for a while now. Him and the Rev exchanged texts/e-mails for a while before he died as well.

I get the idea for some reason that the music is already written and Portnoy's there to play what's already written. His press release said he wasn't trying to step into or fill the Rev's shoes, just lace them up for him.

I think it's pretty badass and can't wait to hear it.


----------



## JohnIce

Appearently Mike will also tour with them throughout 2010. This is from their official website:

"After having had such an amazing experience recording my drum tracks for the new Avenged Sevenfold album, we all knew it would be awesome if I'd be able to do some touring with the band after its release...

I am happy to say that the timing worked out perfectly that my touring cycle with Dream Theater (and Transatlantic) was coming to an end just as A7X's was scheduled begin!

(well, perfect for everyone except my poor family!) : )

Although I wish I could stay on board with A7X in a more permanent capacity, the reality is that I am committed to Dream Theater as my main priority (that is my baby after all!), and I will need to resume work with DT to start a new album at some point in 2011....

However, I will be able to join my brothers in Avenged Sevenfold for at least the duration of their touring throughout 2010...and hopefully this will give them the time to continue to heal and get comfortable back on the road....

You can look at me like the band's "rebound drummer" to buy them some time until they are comfortable and ready to make a commitment to somebody new for full-time relationship in their future!

In the meantime, I am real excited to hit the road with the boys...to bring my drumming from their new album to life on stage and to honor The Rev with all of their older material....

(Hey, do I get to have a cool, bad-ass stage name now???) : )

C-ya out there,

MP"


----------



## vhmetalx

Thats super nice. Makes me a little excited to see the new material now.


----------



## eleven59

Holy shit, did I just travel back in time 3 months?

I wish


----------



## -One-

JohnIce said:


> Appearently Mike will also tour with them throughout 2010. This is from their official website:
> 
> "After having had such an amazing experience recording my drum tracks for the new Avenged Sevenfold album, we all knew it would be awesome if I'd be able to do some touring with the band after its release...
> 
> I am happy to say that the timing worked out perfectly that my touring cycle with Dream Theater (and Transatlantic) was coming to an end just as A7X's was scheduled begin!
> 
> (well, perfect for everyone except my poor family!) : )
> 
> Although I wish I could stay on board with A7X in a more permanent capacity, the reality is that I am committed to Dream Theater as my main priority (that is my baby after all!), and I will need to resume work with DT to start a new album at some point in 2011....
> 
> However, I will be able to join my brothers in Avenged Sevenfold for at least the duration of their touring throughout 2010...and hopefully this will give them the time to continue to heal and get comfortable back on the road....
> 
> You can look at me like the band's "rebound drummer" to buy them some time until they are comfortable and ready to make a commitment to somebody new for full-time relationship in their future!
> 
> In the meantime, I am real excited to hit the road with the boys...to bring my drumming from their new album to life on stage and to honor The Rev with all of their older material....
> 
> (Hey, do I get to have a cool, bad-ass stage name now???) : )
> 
> C-ya out there,
> 
> MP"


Read this on Portnoy's blog.
I'm *so* going to the August 21st show in Tinley Park. Avenged Sevenfold (with Portnoy, one of my two favorite drummers), Disturbed, and Stone Sour on one bill, plus Hellyeah on the Jagermeister stage? Count me the fuck in.


----------



## ittoa666

Not worth the price just to see Portnoy. He is a god, but I have no moneys.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Very cool thing to do


----------



## signalgrey

never liked A7F but that is a standup thing to do.


----------



## cow 7 sig

(Hey, do I get to have a cool, bad-ass stage name now???)

how bout THE PORT


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I've been a fan of A7X's city of evil album, not so much their newest release though. But with Mike doing drums, i'm quite interested of what he's gonna bring on the new record.


----------



## JohnIce

The PORT  That's fucking awesome!

I'm somewhat of a fan of A7X too to be honest, some things bug me like the guitar tone (at least on city of evil) and the vocals but I think they're a pretty creative band. They're taking mainstream metal into a new direction. Sadly, some of their craziest songs and arrangements came from The Rev 

Anyway, this one is pretty awesome if you have a sense of humour:


----------



## metal_sam14

so Mike Portnoy just posted on his facebook that he has quit Dream Theater. WHAT THE FUCK MAN, way to ruin my day  

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=137362372974878
Mike Portnoy (MikePortnoyDT) on Twitter

FUCK


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777

Holy Shit!! that sucks so bad, hope its a joke or something


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wow, this is surprising. 

If I had to make a prediction though, he'll be back.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Noooo! Why did he do this!?


----------



## Moro

I can't believe it... That fucking sucks!


----------



## Dehumanize

WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## aditya dutta

holy fuck holy fuck holy fuck!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777

Ahh this sucks so much balls, i wonder if DT will contiinue, i just dont reckon it'll be the same if they do, guess time will tell


----------



## Chickenhawk

MaxOfMetal said:


> he'll be back.



Yup. He's having more fun playing with Avenged Sevenfold (among other projects), which is understandable. Easier music is always a welcome change of pace after DECADES of...well...Dream Theater. 

But, the realization will hit him that A7X will never be able, as a band, and a fixture in modern, popular rock music, to let him stretch his legs as one of the best, and most talented drummers and musicians in music.

On the other side of the story, DT won't be able to find another drummer like him. They'll find guys to cover for him live, and maybe even write some new shit with a different drummer (or 3 or 6), but it won't have the cohesion that can only be established by two decades of camaraderie.


I give it two years. Portnoy will do his thing, release a couple albums with a couple different bands, then find out he is getting bored.


----------



## Arterial

PETRUCCI. IS. ANGRY!


----------



## TreWatson

in other news, black is white, up is down, God is Satan, and Cannibal corpse released an album of smooth Jazz.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

CRAZY.


----------



## BrainArt

777_CHILLI_777 said:


> Ahh this sucks so much balls, i wonder if DT will contiinue, i just dont reckon it'll be the same if they do, guess time will tell



Portnoy said in the announcement that the band is planning on continuing without him.

While I'm shocked about this, I'm not too upset, tbh. I'm kind of over DT, right now. I still love them and will always respect them, but I'm more into Symphony X, nowadays.


----------



## splinter8451

Well this kinda makes me sad because Portnoy is a huge part of DT, it'd be nice if it was a joke. I need a new DT album within the next year  

Live shows will not be the same without seeing him standing up behind the drum set all the time.

EDIT: Can anyone post the announcement thing here? I wanna see what he said, all I see on his facebook is the thing thats like Sept. 1985 - 2010

EDIT 2: I'm a douche who doesn't click links, but I'll leave my old edit up just cause


----------



## MistaMarko

Guess we get to find out if Petrucci can really turn into a bear or not.


----------



## Justin Bailey

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Maybe he can do something worthwhile now. Neg rep me. Do it.


----------



## technomancer

Just read his blurb... sounds like it was time to go back to work on the next DT album and Mike was busy doing other projects and the band took a stand on it 

Can't say I blame them, given their main incomes are still probably Dream Theater while A7F has got to be pretty profitable 

EDIT: For the link clicking impaired



Mike Portnoy said:


> Wednesday September 8th 2010
> 
> I am about to write something I never imagined I'd ever write:
> 
> 
> After 25 years, I have decided to leave Dream Theater....the band I founded, led and truly loved for a quarter of a century.
> 
> To many people this will come as a complete shock, and will also likely be misunderstood by some, but please believe me that it is not a hasty decision...it is something I have struggled with for the last year or so....
> 
> After having had such amazing experiences playing with Hail, Transatlantic and Avenged Sevenfold this past year, I have sadly come to the conclusion that I have recently had more fun and better personal relations with these other projects than I have for a while now in Dream Theater...
> 
> Please don't misinterpret me, I love the DT guys dearly and have a long history, friendship and bond that runs incredibly deep with them...it's just that I think we are in serious need of a little break...
> 
> Dream Theater was always my baby...and I nurtured that baby every single day and waking moment of my life since 1985...24/7, 365...never taking time off from DT's never-ending responsibilites (even when the band was "off" between cycles)...working overtime and way beyond the call of duty that most sane people ever would do for a band...
> 
> But I've come to the conclusion that the DT machine was starting to burn me out...and I really needed a break from the band in order to save my relationship with the other members and keep my DT spirit hungry and inspired.
> 
> We have been on an endless write/record/tour cycle for almost 20 years now (of which I have overseen EVERY aspect without a break) and while a few months apart from each other here & there over the years has been much needed and helpful, I honestly hoped the band could simply agree with me to taking a bit of a "hiatus" to recharge our batteries and "save me from ourselves"...
> 
> 
> Sadly, in discussing this with the guys, they determined they do not share my feelings and have decided to continue without me rather than take a breather...I even offered to do some occasional work throughout 2011 against my initial wishes, but it was not to be...
> 
> 
> While it truly hurts for me to even think of a Dream Theater without Mike Portnoy (hell, my father named the band!!), I do not want to stand in their way...so I have decided to sacrifice myself and simply leave the band so as to not hold them back against their wishes....
> 
> Strangely enough, I just read an interview that I recently did that asked me about the future of DT and I talked about "always following your heart and being true to yourself"...sadly I must say that at this particular moment, my heart is not with Dream Theater...and I would simply be "going through the motions", and would honestly NOT be true to myself if I stayed for the sake of obligation without taking the break I felt I needed.
> 
> I wish the guys the best and hope the music and legacy we created together is enjoyed by fans for decades to come...I am proud of every album we made, every song we wrote and every show we played....
> 
> I'm sorry to all the disappointed DT fans around the world...I really tried to salvage the situation and make it work...I honestly just wanted a break (not a split)...but happiness cannot be forced, it needs to come from within....
> 
> You DT fans are the greatest fans in the world and as you all know, I have always busted my ass for you guys and I hope that you will stay with me on my future musical journey, wherever it may lead me....(and as you all know my work ethic, there will surely be no shortage of future MP projects!)
> 
> Sadly...
> Your fearless ex-leader and drummer,
> MP


----------



## Xaios

Um...



HOLY SHIT.



I just read about this on Blabbermouth. I don't even know what to say.

All I can imagine is who they'll get as a replacement. The only guy that I can think of that would do his playing style justice is Gavin Harrison.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

This has deeply saddened me. When I went to the Dream Theater/Maiden concert over the summer I was thinkin "hey, this could be the last change I get to see maiden." Granted Dream Theater will go on...but it just won't be the same.


----------



## S-O

I am ok with this, DT was over after Scenes... Pt II, so not much has happened. But, not good news mind you.


----------



## gtrbmart

Yay finally. Portnoy was such a boring drummer.


----------



## scherzo1928

OH shiet

To tell the truth, I didnt get too much out of the last 2 albums... I barely got the last one, well because it's dream theater. But now Im really interested in who they will get to replace Portnoy, and what kind of stuff they can cook up.

Here's to hoping this freshens up their music.


----------



## Xaios

S-O said:


> I am ok with this, DT was over after Scenes... Pt II, so not much has happened. But, not good news mind you.



I must respectfully disagree, as IMO, their latest album is their best since Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence.


----------



## Espaul

They have to get a drummer named John or atleast someone with a J, then they will all be JP, JR... and so on 

I'm sad by this news of course.. just to be clear on that


----------



## BigPhi84

I just got word of this in a text message from my Frat bruh. As a drummer, Mike has been one of my biggest influences in Rock Drumming. I'm sad to see him part with the pioneering band he helped create (luckily, I saw them twice live), but at the same time, when I watch video footage of the band, it's obvious that he was the weakest link in the band live. Yeah, yeah, the Jame Labrie haters wanna say, "Are you kidding me, Labrie sucks live, WTF are you smoking???", but if you take the time to research some videos on youtube, you'll find that tempos are erratic, and most importantly, the "groove" is not there (which is the most important part of being a drummer). Combine this with the fact that Portnoy has not come up with anything new in about a decade (Mike has openly stated that he does not practice daily anymore and hasn't for years), and I hope you can see why I'm supportive of this decision and hopefully not flame me. Maybe this break will be something that ignites the fire under Portnoy again.


I wonder who will step up and audition for the open seat. I hope it's someone uber-talented yet can still groove.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

why, oh WHY couldnt it have been LeBrie?!?!!?!

j/k. i love james. but for real, i agree that Gavin Harrison needs to jump on this, that guy is TASTY on some skins.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I don't want them to go back to their old style like everybody else. I have thoroughly enjoyed every Dream Theater album for what it is. If anything I would like them to change more. That's why I love Dream Theater...because they progress.


----------



## BigPhi84

Oh, also, I never like the Mike Portnoy lyrics. They were always so elementary. Here's hoping that DT will let John Myung write some more lyrics for the band.

Oh, and also, the mixes that Portnoy produced never had enough bass guitar. Hopefully, John Myung can turn himself up again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

glassmoon0fo said:


> why, oh WHY couldnt it have been LeBrie?!?!!?!



Joking aside, I'd rather see LeBrie go as well.


----------



## splinter8451

MaxOfMetal said:


> Joking aside, I'd rather see LeBrie go as well.



He tried to leave back when his voice blew out for those couple years but the band wouldn't let him because he was the voice of the band, and I agree with the band


----------



## scherzo1928

MaxOfMetal said:


> Joking aside, I'd rather see LeBrie go as well.


 
this is how ive felt about DT the past 10 years or so


----------



## Demeyes

I did not see this coming. I'm fairly concerned because he had a big say in the bands running, the music, setlists and concepts. He'll be easily replaced for gigs but writing could be pretty different without him so the results could go either way.
He'll be back though, I'd say we'll see him back in the DT camp within a few years.


----------



## Origin

...I think I just felt my heart break for the first time in a few years. 

I really hope he ends up going back after stretching his legs, that band is the fuckin world to me, as I'm sure it is to many others.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

If not Gavin, maybe Neil Peart would be a good replacement drummer.


----------



## blister7321

^ +1 to dragonblade

but holy shat i just died inside


----------



## Andrew

neil peart would be interesting. but yeah we all know mike is up with the times and the trends.. and loves all sorts of modern music while maybe the others arent? and he wants to relax and maybe start something new. gotta respect it! it's a bummer and a sad day though : [


----------



## QuambaFu

Holy shit about this. Lately I've been a casual fan of DT but this is pretty huge news considering how stable(not crazy and pretty level headed) they have been it's pretty big news.

Portnoy is the 7th trending topic on twitter right now.


----------



## AdamMaz

Xaios said:


> I must respectfully disagree, as IMO, their latest album is their best since Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence.


Which minus "Glass Prison", wasn't that good.


----------



## Waelstrum

This can't be real, Portnoy seemed to me like he was more than just a drummer, it was like he was a conductor that had drums instead of a baton. In the writing process he was at the front, leading a lot of those awesome rhythms that helped define progressive metal. What he did was more than just bashing skins and keeping a beat, he was musically one of my favourite drummers. I normally ignore the drums and listen more to melodies and harmonies and stuff, but with Dream Theater there was so much going on that you hear it a new way every time, and a large part of that was Mike.

Sure they can get someone to play the way he played, and indeed someone who can keep a steadier beat than him. But what about his input in the writing process?

(I swear to god, they'd better find a good temporary replacement, if it's a drum machine I'll cry.)


----------



## splinter8451

Here's LaBrie's answer to all of this...


----------



## davemeistro

I will poop if they hire Bobby Jarzombek.


----------



## scherzo1928

splinter8451 said:


> Here's LaBrie's answer to all of this...




Dont get me wrong, i really like Labrie's singing, and actually I have all his solo albums, It´s just that... sometimes he can be waaay off. In the 3 shows i saw them, i didnt see Myung, Portnoy, Rudess or Petrucci miss a single note... But on one of the shows Labrie's voice was horrible.


----------



## Justin Bailey

hey guyz wouldn'tit be sweet if they got buddy rich toplay with them!????LOL AWEZXUME


----------



## MetalBuddah

A part of me just died inside. This is the biggest shock in the metal world in a long long time. I can't imagine them without Portnoy...but maybe this could be a good turning point for Dream Theater. Who knows....

If one thing is for certain, I saw his last ever live performace with Dream Theater at Jiffy Lube Pavillion on July 20th.

Im sad


----------



## pineappleman

WHAT. THE. FUCK!?

WHAT

THE

FUCK!?!!


----------



## Demiurge

That sucks, but it might not be the worst thing ever for the band (Kevin Moore already left- he can't leave again!). 

They've been going in (IMHO) the wrong direction for awhile and perhaps James LaBrie, given the quality of his own work, shouldn't be bearing the blame for everything that DT doesn't do well. I think they need to stop pretending to be a heavier band than they're capable of being and get back to basics. Maybe they should get Gavin Harrison in the fold so they can have a _*tasteful*_ progressive rock presence in the band.


----------



## Xiphos68

If he honestly left Dream Theater then I don't think Dream Theater will even continue to be honest. But this really stinks though. 

But I also have a feeling he might come back as well. Lord willing.


----------



## pineappleman

MaxOfMetal said:


> Joking aside, I'd rather see LeBrie go as well.



+1 rep for you


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

fuck, I have in plan go to a show of DT (are really expensive for the distance here...) oh fuck, bad news.


----------



## LorenzoD

Demiurge said:


> They've been going in (IMHO) the wrong direction for awhile and perhaps James LaBrie, given the quality of his own work, shouldn't be bearing the blame for everything that DT doesn't do well. I think they need to stop pretending to be a heavier band than they're capable of being and get back to basics. Maybe they should get Gavin Harrison in the fold so they can have a _*tasteful*_ progressive rock presence in the band.



This. The last couple of albums DT has put out has disappointed me and as much as it saddens me that MP left the band, I'm happy to hear DT is moving on. I'm excited to see what path they will take next.


...At least this means no more of Portnoy's growling vocals for now


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I just tell the news to my girlfriend by msn, (she only likes slow sons from them, like hollow years) and her first reaction wash! why not the singer leaves the band?


----------



## jemandvai

I found out that mike I going with avenged sevenfold and he has the allias of mike darkness


----------



## Razzy

lol, maybe he should go by, "Revision 2."


----------



## MikeH

Not nearly as devastated as some people here. Sure, it sucks. But shit like this happens. I'm sure it will work itself out in time. If not, listen to your old DT albums. Fuck, there's 25 years worth.



jemandvai said:


> I found out that mike I going with avenged sevenfold and he has the allias of mike darkness


----------



## BigPhi84

LorenzoD said:


> ...At least this means no more of Portnoy's growling vocals for now



DAY AFTER DAY!!!
AND NIGHT AFTER NIGHT!!!
WE BURDEN THE OPPRESSED!!!
DID THEY EVER SEE THE RED LIGHT???


----------



## JPhoenix19

TreKita said:


> in other news, black is white, up is down, God is Satan, and Cannibal corpse released an album of smooth Jazz.


----------



## prh

in case anyone hasnt seen this

Dream Theater Press Release « Words of Wizdom


----------



## Key_Maker

... Or at least Rudess 

This sucks, it sucks even more knowing that he is going with those kids but may be we will be save from live shows of DT on the next months (Labrie live perfomance )


----------



## kmanick

Well this surely does suck, but maybe these guys should take some time away from each other and pursue some differnt creative avenues to "recharge" the juices.
Might be just what they need.
As a replacemnt for Portnoy????? Mike Mangini would be perfect.


----------



## Anthony

Arterial said:


> PETRUCCI. IS. ANGRY!



Time to go deadlift small Latin American islands.


----------



## Razzy

kmanick said:


> Well this surely does suck, but maybe these guys should take some time away from each other and pursue some differnt creative avenues to "recharge" the juices.
> Might be just what they need.
> As a replacemnt for Portnoy????? Mike Mangini would be perfect.


 
Mike Mangini is fucking amazing.


----------



## kmanick

Razzy said:


> Mike Mangini is fucking amazing.


I know I played in a band with him for a couple of years back in the early 80's.
He'd be able to step right in.


----------



## Eptaceros

fucking LOL. the best part of Dream Theater just left...for avenged sevenfold.


----------



## MikeH

Eptaceros said:


> fucking LOL. the best part of Dream Theater just left...for avenged sevenfold.



EXACTLY what I said.


----------



## bjjman

Dream Theater have been a huge influence on me since I discovered them in the mid 90s. I always considered Mike to be a huge part of the band so I'm really sad to read this. I'm just glad I saw them both times they've toured here in Australia.

Hopefully they find someone else who can help drive the music like Portnoy but part of me will probably always want to see him rejoin.


----------



## BigPhi84

kmanick said:


> I know I played in a band with him for a couple of years back in the early 80's.
> He'd be able to step right in.




Wait, how old are you, kmanick?


----------



## kmanick

BigPhi84 said:


> Wait, how old are you, kmanick?


I is old, I'm in my 40's


----------



## BigPhi84

kmanick said:


> I is old, I'm in my 40's




WOW, YOU'RE LIKE BON JOVI OLD!!! 

No wonder you could afford that J.Custom!!!

LOL. j/k.  I sing barbershop music, so some of my buddies are in their 60s-80s. 40's is nothing. (BTW, I'm 26).


----------



## anthonyferguson

BigPhi84 said:


> Oh, also, I never like the Mike Portnoy lyrics. They were always so elementary. Here's hoping that DT will let John Myung write some more lyrics for the band.
> 
> Oh, and also, the mixes that Portnoy produced never had enough bass guitar. Hopefully, John Myung can turn himself up again.



Aren't you forgetting? noone in DT actually knows who he is, they just think he's some guy following them around.


----------



## BigPhi84

tonywozere said:


> Aren't you forgetting? noone in DT actually knows who he is, they just think he's some guy following them around.




I sympathize with my fellow Asian Mime.


----------



## Opeth666

eh dream theater is dead now...why couldn't it be that horrible band metallica? let them die plleeasseeee


----------



## Variant

Is it wrong that at this point I'm more concerned that Dream Theater will now steal someone awesome from a somewhat lesser known band that are actually still writing good albums, than for the whole situation with Portnoy leaving Dream Theater to begin with?


a.k.a. _*You leave Gavin Harrison alone!!!*_


----------



## wannabguitarist

Eptaceros said:


> fucking LOL. the best part of Dream Theater just left...for avenged sevenfold.



Wait, did he really leave them for A7X? I couldn't find anything in there saying he was joining them


----------



## JP Universe

Pretty shocked here but highly anticipating the next album..... Hopefully this gives JP and JR even more influence in the band. Also excited to see who is gonna replace the amazing MP!


----------



## filipe200x

infinitycomplex said:


> Yup. He's having more fun playing with Avenged Sevenfold (among other projects), which is understandable. Easier music is always a welcome change of pace after DECADES of...well...Dream Theater.
> 
> But, the realization will hit him that A7X will never be able, as a band, and a fixture in modern, popular rock music, to let him stretch his legs as one of the best, and most talented drummers and musicians in music.
> 
> On the other side of the story, DT won't be able to find another drummer like him. They'll find guys to cover for him live, and maybe even write some new shit with a different drummer (or 3 or 6), but it won't have the cohesion that can only be established by two decades of camaraderie.
> 
> 
> I give it two years. Portnoy will do his thing, release a couple albums with a couple different bands, then find out he is getting bored.



Totally agree with you. A part of me died inside though . I'm a huge dream theater fan, got all their cd's and dvd's. I hope what you said happens.


----------



## Opeth666

hmm maybe I should go to the A7x show thats here in corpus this weekend and actually smack the guy and tell him to get back in DT...NOW


----------



## filipe200x

Origin said:


> ...I think I just felt my heart break for the first time in a few years.
> 
> I really hope he ends up going back after stretching his legs, that band is the fuckin world to me, as I'm sure it is to many others.



May the lord of metal hear you my brother.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Eptaceros said:


> fucking LOL. the best part of Dream Theater just left...for avenged sevenfold.



(PLEASE DON'T CURBSTOMP ME) this is how i felt when chris pennie left dillinger escape plan for coheed and cambria.


----------



## filipe200x

Opeth666 said:


> hmm maybe I should go to the A7x show thats here in corpus this weekend and actually smack the guy and tell him to get back in DT...NOW



It wasn't totally his fault. He just wanted a break, but the other guys didn't agreed, they wanted him now or not anymore. I understand they need the money for a living, but they can't possibly think DT will be the same without MP.
If ruddes or labrie had left the band could still go on, but portnoy, petrucci and myung are irreplaceable.


----------



## filipe200x

JP Universe said:


> Pretty shocked here but highly anticipating the next album..... Hopefully this gives JP and JR even more influence in the band. Also excited to see who is gonna replace the amazing MP!



It'll definately be a keyboard/guitar driven record, i bet portnoy was the main head behind the production of the album (even with petrucci co-producing).


----------



## filipe200x

kmanick said:


> I is old, I'm in my 40's



you're not old, 40's is the new 20's (or at least that's what i'll say when i get there, hehehe =P ).


----------



## Thaeon

Portnoy's always come across as an egotistical controlling freak to me. It was his direction that pushed them further and further into metal, which is only a part of who they are. He's a great drummer, but there are guys out there that are SO much better and far more creative than he is. I'd honestly like to see them pull in Tomas Hawke or Danny Carry. Two drummers who can keep up and possibly add something new to the band. Hell, I'd even settle for Jojo Meyer. He's totally the wrong guy for the job but it would be an interesting listen even if I'm laughing through the whole album. DT has been a HUGE influence on me as a player, but dear god Portnoy is tired...

(awaits flames)


----------



## MarkB

Fuck, I can't believe it's true.  Portney was like half the band, without him alot of everything is going to fall onto Petrucci's shoulders. Who knows what the next album will sound like now.


----------



## mrlespaulman

WHAAAAAAT

I am currently functioning in a similar manner as a mother would upon receiving word of her only son's death. The present reality has yet to set in, and I am residing in my own false reality where Dream Theater is still Petrucci, Myung, and Portnoy. 

Please refrain from waking me.


----------



## Nazca

This makes me a sad panda.


----------



## beneharris

MarkB said:


> Fuck, I can't believe it's true.  Portney was like half the band, without him alot of everything is going to fall onto Petrucci's shoulders. Who knows what the next album will sound like now.


well with the exception of maybe labrie, (who i still concede is a darn good musician as well and knows his stuff) everybody in the band are AMAZING musicians and players, and its not like MP was the only one who knew what he was doing.


----------



## signalgrey

im not even DT fan....at ALL. BUT i cant imagine that this is permanent.


----------



## drmosh

goherpsNderp said:


> (PLEASE DON'T CURBSTOMP ME) this is how i felt when chris pennie left dillinger escape plan for coheed and cambria.



remember how much better they are live now though, and their new drummer is insane.

I think MP leaving DT is a breath of fresh air. If his heart isn't into it, what's the point? They can find an unknown, amazing drummer and release a new album and all will be forgotten.


----------



## shotgunn

Dude you just totally brightened my day, for a second...

To quote the wise Bart Simpson...

"I never this could be possible, but this sucks AND blows at the same time."

CRAP!!!! AND TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! THIS IS A CRAPPY B-DAY!!!!

shotgunn



TreKita said:


> in other news, black is white, up is down, God is Satan, and Cannibal corpse released an album of smooth Jazz.


----------



## shotgunn

Labrie has done a fine job taking care of himself. You must consider that his instrument is IN is body. One that simply will not last forever. The other 4 guys can tune up/replace their instruments, not a vocalist. Their will always be a decline in performance. James' voice has aged quite nicely IMO.

shotgunn



scherzo1928 said:


> Dont get me wrong, i really like Labrie's singing, and actually I have all his solo albums, It´s just that... sometimes he can be waaay off. In the 3 shows i saw them, i didnt see Myung, Portnoy, Rudess or Petrucci miss a single note... But on one of the shows Labrie's voice was horrible.


----------



## Winspear

Haven't read the whole thread..

What I'm most surprised by is the fact that this doesn't shock or upset me much...Very surprised. 
I can kinda see exactly where he is coming from and it's made me realise that I've felt for a while now that DT are more than burning out. 
It will be interesting to see what comes from this - hopefully they will change direction as I'm not so into where they've been going recently.


----------



## Disco Volante

Man I stop reading the JP & SS forums for 1 day and MP leaves DT. Unbelievable.


----------



## drmosh

Disco Volante said:


> Man I stop reading the JP & SS forums for 1 day and MP leaves DT. Unbelievable.



AHA! It's your fault!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

This is a bit of a lol for me, I have pretty much stopped caring about DT after charting their decline album by album for years now, which began after Images and Words but happened much faster and steeper after Ruddess joined. Portnoy leaving is a bit of a blow, but after how poor the last few albums have been I don't blame him for thinking DT had become a bit of a tired, blown out, saggy and limp parody of it's former self. I really don't think joining a pop metal act and putting some guyliner and a fake name on is the way forward creatively for him though. 

I applaud the remaining DT members for standing up to Portnoy (lord knows they have not been able to in the past) because despite his drumming prowess, I think they could be a much better band if they get a drummer who A) cares, B) does not push them into that dire metal direction and C) does not constantly pitch in ridiculous lyrics in a terrible singing voice.


----------



## K-Roll

MistaMarko said:


> Guess we get to find out if Petrucci can really turn into a bear or not.




you meant beer right?


----------



## Mordacain

Damn...definitely not my first choice for replacements in DT *cough* LaBrie *cough* but maybe they can get someone that doesn't feel compelled to say "eat my ass and balls" into the mic at every show.

Just to be clear, I love Portnoy's style and he's right up there with Danny Carey & Bill Bruford in my book, but I liked Liquid Tension Experiment Portnoy more than DT Portnoy here lately.

Here's hoping that MP was who was directing Dream Theater's attempts at being heavier that now that silliness will stop and they can make some more meaningful stuff than BC&SL again. *hoping for a good spiritual successor to Metropolis Pt2*


----------



## ShadyDavey

If the rest of the band did indeed turn around and refuse to even let him take a break then quite frankly, they're moronic and I can't blame him in the slightest.

The whole "are they better off without him/can they (or shoud they) replace him/DT's loss is A7x's gain" argument is pretty much irrelevant to me.....they've released their best material in my view and I think that FWIW he's making the right move.

SURELY this can't be financially motivated on their part?


----------



## CFB

FUCK I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW

Motherfuck, I don't believe it
Mike, come back


----------



## Rashputin

F"#¤"# !!! Mother"#¤"#¤"!!! crap!

This was not good news. I pray to the gods of metal that he returns and that DT continues to make their awesome music. I love DT. Mike is a HUGE part of what makes DT DT.


----------



## AlucardXIX

So let me get this straight...Mike Portnoy accidentally Dream Theater? Is this bad?


----------



## Mordacain

AlucardXIX said:


> So let me get this straight...Mike Portnoy accidentally Dream Theater? Is this bad?



I confused...need missing verb to undersand statement


----------



## AlucardXIX

I did not verb. I just need to know if this is bad?


----------



## Mordacain

What I meant was your question "Mike Portnoy accidentally Dream Theater?" does not make sense without a verb.


----------



## nolow

Some good suggestions are being thrown around for a replacement drummer, Danny Carey is a good fit, but Gojira's Mario Duplantier would be fuckin' ace.


----------



## DDDorian

^^It's a stupid meme, don't give it much thought.

I wonder if any of the other dudes in the band would be more accommodating if any of their own side projects ever paid as well as Avenged Sevenfold does. I mean, it's all well and good for Portnoy to want to take a break as he can still pay the bills, but what about the other guys? It's not like Myung can go tour with Lady Gaga or whatever. 

Then again, I say that as someone who doesn't like the band and thinks their later albums in particular sound extremely workmanlike, so it'd do them all a world of good to work on other shit for a while. Maybe Labrie can go get hormone supplements or something.


----------



## nolow

btw I'm heartbroken... but I'm actually excited to see the direction the band will take. MP's drumming was fundamental in the sound of Dream Theater in my opinion, it would be interesting to see their next output.


----------



## Mordacain

nolow said:


> btw I'm heartbroken... but I'm actually excited to see the direction the band will take. MP's drumming was fundamental in the sound of Dream Theater in my opinion, it would be interesting to see their next output.



I am pretty big Dream Theater fan and while I've found stuff to love in all of their albums, there is a general fan consensus that MP was the driving force in pushing DT in heavier directions. I love the man's drums but not his lyrical or vocal contributions at all. Even the musical themes we can attribute to MP have not been my thing and IMO don't mesh well in a primarily progressive-(insert subgenre here) band, particularly DT.


----------



## SD83

Mordacain said:


> Here's hoping that MP was who was directing Dream Theater's attempts at being heavier that now


he can do a solo record full with songs like "The dark eternal night"...  
To be honest, the songs/parts on the last records which I loved the most were the heavy ones (Dark eternal night, the blast beat part in A nightmare to remember, etc). I'm just not that much into their softer side I guess... so if (and to me, it looks like that) MP was kinda the heavy part of DT, well, I guess I will be even less interested in the new record than I was in the current one. In fact, I'm more interested in what Mike will come up with than in who will replace him in DT.
EDIT: I don't know much about who wrote which lyrics, but I do like the ones in "Constant motion". And I don't mind his vocal contributions to "The dark eternal night" either, but if he'd continue to make music and could get a decent singer for the heavy parts... oh yeah!


----------



## flamingfishman

no mike = more JP and JR input yes? im not really looking forward to that so much... while i love petrucci's stuff, the material on the later DT albums have been more wanky than anything else... and rudess, while being amazing on the keys has never really struck me with anything after 6DOIT. maybe more myung? that would be pretty cool, he's the one one who wrote hell's kitchen wasn't he?


----------



## Mordacain

flamingfishman said:


> no mike = more JP and JR input yes? im not really looking forward to that so much... while i love petrucci's stuff, the material on the later DT albums have been more wanky than anything else... and rudess, while being amazing on the keys has never really struck me with anything after 6DOIT. maybe more myung? that would be pretty cool, he's the one one who wrote hell's kitchen wasn't he?



I would love to hear more Myung (even just raising his level in the mix. And I agree Petrucci's contributions solo-wise are wanky, but I not sure if that was him or Portnoy's suggestion as producer. If you listen to Rudess' solo albums there is a ton of invention and when Petrucci and Rudess play off of each other, there is a lot more interesting stuff going on IMO. Of course I'm writing this while listening to "An evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess" so I'm hearing what's possible...


----------



## JaeSwift

in other shocking news:

Joey Jordison now joins Dream Theater as MP's replacement!


----------



## jerome snail

flamingfishman said:


> the material on the later DT albums have been more wanky than anything else...



This is not quite true regarding the last album IMO.


----------



## flamingfishman

Mordacain said:


> I would love to hear more Myung (even just raising his level in the mix. And I agree Petrucci's contributions solo-wise are wanky, but I not sure if that was him or Portnoy's suggestion as producer. If you listen to Rudess' solo albums there is a ton of invention and when Petrucci and Rudess play off of each other, there is a lot more interesting stuff going on IMO. Of course I'm writing this while listening to "An evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess" so I'm hearing what's possible...


ok yea, the petrucci/rudess album is brilliant, i love that one to bits =D but as for just plain DT stuff, rudess just seems to be trying to find new weird sounds on his keys more than anything else.


----------



## Mordacain

flamingfishman said:


> ok yea, the petrucci/rudess album is brilliant, i love that one to bits =D but as for just plain DT stuff, rudess just seems to be trying to find new weird sounds on his keys more than anything else.



To each their own..I've always been more into progressive than metal so it makes a little more sense for me to dig Rudess. I think his contributions were lacking on the latter (read: heavier) albums because the band (read: MP as producer) tried to shoe-horn him into this more metal backing position. His contributions to Metropolis PT 2 and LTE are phenomenal by comparison.


----------



## boni

Chris Pennie is going to replace Mike Portnoy. True story.


----------



## drmosh

boni said:


> Chris Pennie is going to replace Mike Portnoy. True story.



That would be awesome


----------



## Sang-Drax

I can't say I'm sad. Now there's a chance I'll be seeing one of my favorite drummers in a band I actually like


----------



## C2Aye

Reading that statement, I kind of get the feeling that maybe Portnoy should have taken a step back in terms of controlling the band. That way, he maybe wouldn't have gotten burnt out and everything. I mean, there are five of them so duties could be split between all of them.

Or they should have let someone else do it. I vote Myung.


----------



## Mordacain

C2Aye said:


> Reading that statement, I kind of get the feeling that maybe Portnoy should have taken a step back in terms of controlling the band. That way, he maybe wouldn't have gotten burnt out and everything. I mean, there are five of them so duties could be split between all of them.
> 
> Or they should have let someone else do it. I vote Myung.



+1  Myung could do great things I think. 

To be quite frank, I think Portnoy was as controlling of the band as a way of battling his alcoholism. Obviously that's just an opinion. The reason I think that as I have known quite a few recovering alcoholics and they've all been very controlling after starting recovery. Prior to starting recovery they were not very controlling by nature (at least not publicly). In particular the ones that have gone through AA and 12 step programs exhibited more of this behavior. Just an observation and my own opinion...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sang-Drax said:


> I can't say I'm sad. Now there's a chance I'll be seeing one of my favorite drummers in a band I actually like



Man I couldn't possibly agree more.


----------



## Riffer

The other SE Inspector and I are listenting to Liquid Tension Experiment all day today in Mikes honor


----------



## nolow

For a while now I've been hearing how people want more "Myung", and I believe that it was MP that kinda told JM to back off a little in terms of writing lyrics, maybe we will get what we have been wishing for.


----------



## Mordacain

nolow said:


> For a while now I've been hearing how people want more "Myung", and I believe that it was MP that kinda told JM to back off a littlein terms of writing lyrics, maybe we will get what we wished for.



Here's hoping 

Of course part me knows this positive conjecture is a way of looking on the bright side, but its better than brooding on it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just thought of something, maybe Portnoy will, if he goes with A7X, make them proggy, eventually fusing A7X's style with that of DT! 

They'll be Dream Sevenfold!


----------



## The Honorable

TreKita said:


> in other news, black is white, up is down, God is Satan, and Cannibal corpse released an album of smooth Jazz.



best post in this topic


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I would like to see them pick up Aquiles Priester. I think he would fit decently, or maybe the old Quo Vadis drummer who pretty much worshipped Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Mordacain

dragonblade629 said:


> I just thought of something, maybe Portnoy will, if he goes with A7X, make them proggy, eventually fusing A7X's style with that of DT!
> 
> They'll be Dream Sevenfold!



I just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## Wolfv11

This is insane.

This is ridiculous.

This is Disgusting.

First off, Portnoy nearly quit DT awhile back because of the record companies trying to intervene, and now he wants to play full time for a band like Avenged Sevenfold?


Am I the only one who thinks this is asinine? 

Wait till the suits and ties tell him he can't have 14 minute long Avenged Sevenfold songs.

He'll either be back, or fade into obscurity. 

Dream Theater should get either Terry Bozzio or Virgil Donati.


----------



## Emperoff

It could have been LaBrie. I would have liked DT for once


----------



## Konfyouzd

as long as he hasn't quit music...


----------



## Wolfv11

When I saw them at the Beacon, Labrie was not around while the rest of the band signed autographs. 

If i had to put money on a member leaving it would of been him....

But Mike??

Well...I do remember overhearing something he said to a fan back at that show.

Fan: I'm still trying to play as fast as you
MP: I'm still trying to catch up to myself


I thought he was just being humble, perhaps he can't play DT stuff anymore?


----------



## Wolfv11

I guess these three have a lot more in common now.


















All stabbed their fans in the back


----------



## Anthony

Anyway, on the subject

Good. I'm glad he left. He needed to.

Then maybe Petrucci will leave and take the rest of the cheese with him. And then Ruddess will leave and continue to pretend he's a wizard. Then Myung will leave and start another band, where he will let his beta personality get in the way of expressing his musical vision again. And then Labrie will leave and continue to make good music.



Wolfv11 said:


> All stabbed their fans in the back


How old are you?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Wolfv11 said:


> This is insane.
> 
> This is ridiculous.
> 
> This is Disgusting.
> 
> First off, Portnoy nearly quit DT awhile back because of the record companies trying to intervene, and now he wants to play full time for a band like Avenged Sevenfold?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this is asinine?
> 
> Wait till the suits and ties tell him he can't have 14 minute long Avenged Sevenfold songs.
> 
> He'll either be back, or fade into obscurity.
> 
> Dream Theater should get either Terry Bozzio or Virgil Donati.



People change there opinions over time, thats human nature and it will happen to any of us. I doubt he'll be a permanent drummer for Avenge Sevenfold, he was only there to fill in. Also, he has plans to work with Mikael from opeth on a side album.


----------



## Wolfv11

Anthony said:


> How old are you?



Probably not as old as you. Was that your point in bringing that up?
Age=Intelligence?

Anyway;

What I meant by that was....

Lars attempting to sue fans for doing something his band promoted in the 80's.
David leaving a band that many people found to be therapeutic (at least when they were teenagers)
And Portnoy leaving a band that was respectable to go and play sell out bullshit? Is he going to give himself a creepy name too?


----------



## Dehumanize

How has Portnoy leaving Dream Theater stabbed anybody in the back? It's his decision, he's not obligated to write music for a bunch of nerds.


----------



## Poho

I think the only things that makes me sad about this is that Portnoy was a huge part of the image and spirit of DT, and that he is leaving behind his two best friends on the planet (JM and JP). DT won't really be DT anymore.

But at the same time, this makes me 100% sure that their next album is going to totally kick ass. There are assuredly at least a hundred drummers in the world who no one has heard of who can play all of Portnoy's parts blindfolded, so filling his shoes won't be an issue. Replacing him creatively will not be possible, but again, I think it's for the best for their sound.


----------



## Dehumanize

Wolfv11 said:


> Probably not as old as you. Was that your point in bringing that up?
> Age=Intelligence?
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> What I meant by that was....
> 
> Lars attempting to sue fans for doing something his band promoted in the 80's.
> David leaving a band that many people found to be therapeutic (at least when they were teenagers)
> And Portnoy leaving a band that was respectable to go and play sell out bullshit? Is he going to give himself a creepy name too?


You have the logic of an angry 12 y/o.


----------



## Origin

How about you all stop flaming each other like stupid children and keep us from turning into HC.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wolfv11 said:


> Probably not as old as you. Was that your point in bringing that up?
> Age=Intelligence?


 
I think his point was more a matter of maturity than intelligence...


----------



## Wolfv11

What I think was ridiculous as well was that MP seemed to imply that since he was taking a break that the rest of the band should as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wolfv11 said:


> What I think was ridiculous as well was that MP seemed to imply that since he was taking a break that the rest of the band should as well.


 
Well you have an opinion... Why can't Portnoy?

And what's so wrong with taking breaks? Sometimes ppl get burnt out. Take a break, recharge your batteries and go at it again if you so choose. Your will is not Portnoy's will young grasshopper...


----------



## liamh

This is absolutely shocking news to come home to.
Mike Portnoy brought so much creativity to metal drumming. And I still think he is 100% the best metal drummer out there.


----------



## lucasreis

LaBrie should quit, instead of MP. LOL 

Seriously, now, I don't think it has anything to do with Avenged Sevenfold. He just want to play different stuff, he wants to rest a little. He devoted all his life to DT and it's normal to human beings to want changes sometimes. Everyone knows that. So, I won't blame the guy. If he's happy about his decision, fans should just support him as a person and not be selfish about it. True, it fucking sucks, just like when Christian Alvestam left Scar Symmetry, or when Bruce left Maiden, but they are all human beings and have their own aspirations.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Wolfv11 said:


> What I think was ridiculous as well was that MP seemed to imply that since he was taking a break that the rest of the band should as well.



*But I've come to the conclusion that the DT machine was starting to burn me out...and I really needed a break from the band in order to save my relationship with the other members and keep my DT spirit hungry and inspired.

We have been on an endless write/record/tour cycle for almost 20 years now (of which I have overseen EVERY aspect without a break) and while a few months apart from each other here & there over the years has been much needed and helpful, I honestly hoped the band could simply agree with me to taking a bit of a "hiatus" to recharge our batteries and "save me from ourselves"... 

Sadly, in discussing this with the guys, they determined they do not share my feelings and have decided to continue without me rather than take a breather...I even offered to do some occasional work throughout 2011 against my initial wishes, but it was not to be...*

Don't know what your version of "taking a break" means but he clearly said that he wants to take a break from DT itself.

20 years of doing that really begs for something new and creative. Even if that means playing/touring with avenge sevenfold.


----------



## liamh

*cough* Bobby Jarzombek *cough* Replacement *cough*


----------



## _detox

Wolfv11 said:


> And Portnoy leaving a band that was respectable to go and play sell out bullshit? Is he going to give himself a creepy name too?



I've just read the original statement from Portnoy and not this whole thread, so you'll have to forgive me if I missed an update.

But where the hell did MP actually say he was going to play full time in Avenged Sevenfold? 

I'm not sure where you get off deciding who's respectable and who's not. And this is coming from someone who is not a fan of Avenged Sevenfold and not particularly interested in DT's current output either.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I just saw the news today and am shocked/bummed/speechless.

I've been a pretty die-hard DT fan since 95', have seen countless shows and have followed them nonstop, even if I didn't dig their past few albums like I did Awake or SFAM.

As a fan I've known all along Portnoy's commitment to DT and that's why I find it so ridiculous that they plan on moving on without him. 

Is someone going to start writing the set-list like he did? Fit for each city so they don't get the same set between tours?

The Official Bootlegs?
Artwork?
Stage-design?
Video themes?

And as for the comments about Portnoy leaving for a watered-down pop metal band....well, I still don't know how DT fans are NOT fans of A7X because I've essentially viewed them as DT without the filler. (City Of Evil on).

They're not all over the place with the time sigs, but they certainly have enough changes in their songs and I haven't heard ANYONE come out with stuff like they have. You can't tell me shit like "A Little Piece Of Heaven", "Save Me", "Beast And The Harlot", "Afterlife", etc, don't carry some kind of progressive torch with all the twist and turns those songs go through.

I guess people still live in the mindframe that if you sell a lot of albums you suck. The funny thing is when the Slipknot fans give A7X shit for their silly names and say they care more about their looks than their music.


----------



## liamh

I just thought of something..
What is going to happen to Progressive Nation?!?!


----------



## Wolfv11

Too much for Portnoy?

This seems like dining at quality restaurants for the past 20 years and then saying your tired of it so you'll go and have some McDonalds.

Maybe he'll learn how to play in Lydian raised 4th?
http://www.youtube.com/v/cEydKC680Ik?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


----------



## C2Aye

asmegin_slayer said:


> You can taste his sweat and spit too!



Petrucci needed covers for his mesa cabs to stop previews of the Portflurry heading his way!


----------



## Seedawakener

I seriously believe this is good news! THe quality of DT's albums have been getting worse every album since 6DOIT IMO. Portnoy quitting might just shake the band to go in a different direction. Maybe, just maybe they'll put out something fresh next time. DT has released nothing that could even touch the brilliance of I&W the last few years. These are all my opinions. What element will DT be losing when Portnoy Leaves?


----------



## Key_Maker

May be he'll back to play with Transatlantic/Neal Morse full time.


----------



## Moro

Wolfv11 said:


> Lars attempting to sue fans for doing something his band promoted in the 80's.
> David leaving a band that many people found to be therapeutic (at least when they were teenagers)
> And Portnoy leaving a band that was respectable to go and play sell out bullshit? Is he going to give himself a creepy name too?



Lars was standing up against something we all know is wrong. And keep in mind I don't like Lars Ulrich one bit, I think he's a douchebag. But still, his stand was right. Piracy is wrong.

David left the band because he felt he needed to. Portnoy did not leave for A7X and even if he did, how much of an asshole do you have to be to expect someone to accommodate their career to your preferences and musical tastes? Not David, nor Mike owe you shit. Get over yourself. 

I love their drumming, they are two of my favorite drummers. Yet if they prefer to do something, it's their fucking lives. I'm still puzzled by this sort of statements... When did the fans started telling the artist what they should do? How selfish and just plain disrespectful! Live your lives and let your artists, who are human too, live theirs.


----------



## kung_fu

I agree that this can only be a good thing, for both parties. I don't really dig much DT after 6 Degrees, it seems to me that they are trying to be metal (which is something they fail miserably at imo) and things have certainly grown stale. Too many bands these days just go through the motions. I wonder if Charlie Zeleny (spelling?) would work, i know he plays with jordan.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Seedawakener said:


> Portnoy quitting might just shake the band to go in a different direction. Maybe, just maybe they'll put out something fresh next time. DT has released nothing that could even touch the brilliance of I&W the last few years.


 

So by fresh you mean going back to their roots?


----------



## Seedawakener

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So by fresh you mean going back to their roots?



Nope. Never said that. Just something progressive for once.


----------



## kung_fu

Hopefully, with mike gone, DT will finally get an outside producer to shake things up.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Seedawakener said:


> Nope. Never said that. Just something progressive for once.


 

I guess that is where we disagree. I've always felt like every dream theater album had its own unique sound which, in my opinion, is progression. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## BenInKY

Ibz_rg said:


> Not nearly as devastated as some people here. Sure, it sucks. But shit like this happens. I'm sure it will work itself out in time. If not, listen to your old DT albums. Fuck, there's 25 years worth.



Yeah really, 25 years is a good run. They already started repeating themselves, so sooner is better than later to quit (if money isn't the main concern).



MarkB said:


> Fuck, I can't believe it's true. Portney was like half the band, without him alot of everything is going to fall onto Petrucci's shoulders. Who knows what the next album will sound like now.



Yes but Petrucci's shoulders can support 1000's of lbs! (literally)



Esp Griffyn said:


> C) does not constantly pitch in ridiculous lyrics in a terrible singing voice.



Exactly! I cannot STAND portnoy's voice. Even though he's from the northeast he sounds like a total hick when he sings.



SD83 said:


> he can do a solo record full with songs like "The dark eternal night"...
> To be honest, the songs/parts on the last records which I loved the most were the heavy ones (Dark eternal night, the blast beat part in A nightmare to remember, etc). I'm just not that much into their softer side I guess...



I agree with this. DT's 15 minute log sections of total bullshit between the only decent rocking on these last few albums made them unlistenable. If I wanted to hear video game music I'd play Zelda. Kick Rudess out!



Anthony said:


> Anyway, on the subject
> 
> Good. I'm glad he left. He needed to.
> 
> Then maybe Petrucci will leave and take the rest of the cheese with him. And then Ruddess will leave and continue to pretend he's a wizard. Then Myung will leave and start another band, where he will let his beta personality get in the way of expressing his musical vision again. And then Labrie will leave and continue to make good music.



Hah, that's pretty funny.




Dehumanize said:


> How has Portnoy leaving Dream Theater stabbed anybody in the back? It's his decision, he's not obligated to write music for a bunch of nerds.



Yup.



lucasreis said:


> or when Bruce left Maiden



Bruce left Iron Maiden!? *crawls out from under rock*


The bad elements of DT's latest efforts drove me away: LaBrie's complete lack of annunciation, weird extended segments of video game music and strange noises, faggy contrived lyrics (yes I said it), Portnoy barfing his voice all over songs that were just fine without it, chopping and shuffling song ideas for the sake of being random and songs that are just plain too long.

I have a feeling that the other guys wanted him out anyway and this was their chance to give him the boot.

Anyway, I say 25 years is a good run. Plus I've seen them live 8 times and have the albums I like by them. Creative wells will always run dry, and fans will always eventually get tired of something.


----------



## bostjan

WOW!



This is quite a shock to me as well. I've always equated Dream Theater with Mike and JP. Without Mike, the band won't be the same. This might be good for the band, it might be bad for the band, and it might destroy the band. Also, this could be great for Mike or it might be a bad decision down the road.

Quite honestly, I thought that the last couple Dream Theater albums have been catering to a different crowd than they used to. I'm not talking going back to Images and Words...I think if you listen to each album from Majesty to Train of Thought, you see that the band morphs from one sound to another quite consistently. I didn't purchase the latest album, and it's the only one I do not own, particularly because it just didn't grab me at all.

So maybe this will provide both parties with some room for growth.

Also, if Dream Theater did break up, (which I could see happening without Mike) I honestly think that it'd be a rocky time for the guys, but that they would continue to prosper in the long run. I think that John Myung has a huge reputation and would easily get plenty of offers. Obviously, JP is very well known and could join any one of several bands. Jordan might be the toughest one to place, but he's also most adaptable. And James LaBrie could spend more time promoting his solo career.

I could see all of this going quite well, in the best case scenario, or terribly wrong...either way I'm nervous but also excited to see if this ends up being a good thing.


----------



## Pauly

I'm not really fussed. Nothing lasts forever and even people who devote their lives to a skill or craft have periods where they get bored and question themselves, burn out or want to try something different in order to be feel the kind of creative satisfaction they're worried has gone missing. He's entitled to do what he wants, and if the other members wanted him all or nothing and wouldn't let him take an extended break, and he chose the latter, then so be it. Life goes on.

Of course it's sad for DT fans because he's one of the founding members and they've been around so long, but musicians leaving bands they've been in for years is hardly a shocker. It's also sad people are getting all angry at Portnoy like he personally owes them something. Whatever his character, he's been doing something that requires a lot of time, commitment and sacrifice for decades. Give the guy a break. If he wants to sit at home a bit more with his wife and kids, pick and choose his musical endeavours rather than having to be full-time with a band - even if they've been his friends and work-mates for 20+ years - cool, more power to him. 

It's easy to criticise him, but he's only human and it's not like anyone else here has ever had to leave a job or location, even if they loved the people they worked or lived with/around for personal/financial/career reasons. The only difference is you (luckily?) don't have thousands of people who have an interest in what you're doing, who'll react differently to your decisions and voice their opinion about it publicly.


----------



## Espaul

Someone has prob said this, but now we will get that Wilson, Åkerfeldt and Portnoy project


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Anyone else hoping Nick Di'Viriglio replaces him? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## djpharoah

*Can we keep this thread on topic? *


----------



## Dehumanize

djpharoah said:


> *Can we keep this thread on topic? *


It looks on topic to me. You mods are ridiculous.


----------



## djpharoah

Dehumanize said:


> It looks on topic to me. You mods are ridiculous.



*I'll take your opinion when you've been here longer than 6 months *


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wolfv11 said:


> Too much for Portnoy?
> 
> This seems like dining at quality restaurants for the past 20 years and then saying your tired of it so you'll go and have some McDonalds.
> 
> Maybe he'll learn how to play in Lydian raised 4th?
> http://www.youtube.com/v/cEydKC680Ik?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


 
It's not that he's tired of making good music.

Mike Portnoy played a very active role in most aspects of the band. The writing, recording, whatever the fuck else they had to do. He played a very big part in that. I'm assuming that this process takes a lot out of you when you go at it constantly for 20 years. I believe someone posted a quote in here already that said that he did this for 20 years w/ seemingly no break. Maybe he just wants to chill out and just play some music that doesn't require so much out of him for a little while just to unwind and enjoy the music w/o all the other responsiblities that went along w/ creating and performing music with Dream Theater.

You need to relax. Your judgement seems a bit clouded by the sand in your vagina.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BenInKY said:


> Bruce left Iron Maiden!? *crawls out from under rock*



It was quite awhile ago, from 95' to 98' Bruce was out of Maiden and Blaze Bayley was the singer. You can hear him on The X Factor and Virtual XI 

Sorry for the OT, but Maiden is my baby.


----------



## Daggorath

Espaul said:


> Someone has prob said this, but now we will get that Wilson, Åkerfeldt and Portnoy project



I'm somewhat a fan of earlier DT but the thought of this makes the bad news of MP leaving DT disappear.


----------



## Rick

Pretty big news.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Konfyouzd said:


> You need to relax. Your judgement seems a bit clouded by the sand in your vagina.



rep'd!!!


----------



## Dwellingers

Espaul said:


> Someone has prob said this, but now we will get that Wilson, Åkerfeldt and Portnoy project



Dont get to excited yet. Åkerfeldt said that MP is out, because there wasen´t any need for drums on the tracks him and wilson had written so far ... read it on BM today, but cant find the url right now...


----------



## gstacey1

Espaul said:


> Someone has prob said this, but now we will get that Wilson, Åkerfeldt and Portnoy project


It was said by Wilson sometime this week that Portnoy was no longer going to be part of the project because they had already been writing without him becuase of his busy schedule and the music they had already written didn't really seem right with drums. That could of been a wake up call for Portnoy to realise his schedule was just to much to handel but oh well best of luck to him on what ever he decides to take on.


----------



## Phyllo

To me, the latest album (black clouds) was more some kind of "entertainment"... When I listen, for instance, to Metropolis pt. 2, I hear lots of research, musical research, and lots of emotions, feelings and thoughts in it. You know, the kind of album that makes you think a lot, kinda strange but still common...
Black clouds is more metal, but I found it... "easy". Yeah, an easy album. 
Anyway, I respect very much Avenged Sevenfold and like them a lot, I think they don't make "easy" music and really think Portnoy could give us some more complexity in their music. 
That's why I respect his decision, maybe he has come to a time when he would like to lead some young musicians. I mean, you know, stuff like "I played with a band for 25 years, know I would like to learn what I learnt to the kids"
I feel it this way, maybe he feels like he can not learn anymore with DT.

I know it can be weird but it's like when you play a videogame, some GTA-like stuff, when you finish everything in the game, well it's still funny to play and kill some people but... not for 2 hours. I think it's the same for DT. 

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## dudeskin

gutted, realy gutted.

its a big shame, DT will never be the same again. i just hope they can find someone to fill the big shoes, and take it all in a good direction.

as for MP, if he felt it was time for a change, 25 odd years is a good enough run at anything. it will be interesting to see what he will do to A7X and other projects.

alot of people on his forum said they have lost respect for him.

but why, it doesnt make him a shit drummer, or not a genius.

time will tell if he made a good decision ( not that it sounded like 100& his decision to leave)

what a shame.


trucci will have to write some mega mega mega riffs to make up for it, rather than those ordinary mega mega riffs he's been toying with


----------



## right_to_rage

I hope that mike will one day return to DT, because this just feels like he took on too much responsibility at once with all of his side projects. I'd say he'll do his thing for a while and one day, if the band is still on a level of friendship and mutual respect, he'll come back and rip it with the boys.

That being said I think that Mike Mangini is a pretty obvious replacement because he has already worked with James Labrie, he isn't in a band currently, and it looks like he's only booked into clinics until October... 

MANGINI FOR DT!


----------



## ittoa666

If it said Petrucci had left, I'd be on my house ready to jump, but this news isn't very shocking. Like everyone else is saying, he'll probably be back in a year or two.


----------



## Anthony

I'm excited for Labrie's solo career, because that melodeath song was bitchin'.


----------



## boni

Dehumanize said:


> How has Portnoy leaving Dream Theater stabbed anybody in the back? It's his decision, he's not obligated to write music for a bunch of nerds.





ZOMG MIKE PORTNOY SHOULD BE PROSECUTED FOR CRIMEZ AGAINZT HUMANITY.

QUITTING DT IS SO WRONG, way wronger than genocide.


----------



## bostjan

When you look back at how good some of the DT side projects were, it can make this news a lot easier to swallow.

But still, this is almost as shocking as if Michael Amott had founded a melodic death metal supergroup, had it become very successful, and then quit his own band...


----------



## Cyntex

I'm not a die-hard DT fan, but I own all albums from Metropolis PTII SFAM on, and I liked them until Systematic Chaos, so I kinda hope the rest of the band comes up with some new awesome music. And to be totally honest I mostly listened to Dream Theater because of John Petrucci/Myung anyway.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I haven't been real into DT for a long time now, but Portnoy is still probably my favorite drummer. That said, I actually like that he left DT because he'll get to do more interesting things now.


----------



## leandroab

I was seriously gutted and obliterated by these news. I really hope DT can find someone equivalent to Mr. Ass and Balls.

Amidst trying to find some GOOD news on this subject, I realized that we won't ever hear his bad vocals again! 


"Day after day, and night after night..."


----------



## splinter8451

Here is Jordan's official answer to all of this (no kidding this time like my last post) he just posted this saying it was his reaction/feelings on Mike leaving. Kinda makes me sad at points.


----------



## bostjan

splinter8451 said:


> Here is Jordan's official answer to all of this (no kidding this time like my last post) he just posted this saying it was his reaction/feelings on Mike leaving. Kinda makes me sad at points.



Someone else just posted that two minutes ago. I guess news gets around fast here.

This definately could mark an era for Prog Rock.

At least there's Symphony X.


----------



## BenInKY

splinter8451 said:


> Here is Jordan's official answer to all of this (no kidding this time like my last post) he just posted this saying it was his reaction/feelings on Mike leaving. Kinda makes me sad at points.




So Jordan has long fuzzy stupid hair again? I doubt it.


----------



## splinter8451

BenInKY said:


> So Jordan has long fuzzy stupid hair again? I doubt it.



Where do you see long fuzzy stupid hair?  

Click the video it's his official youtube account.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Symphony X really doesn't give me any kind of solace...

Just hope that Dream Theater accepts that Mike needed a break and solve this stupid issue.


----------



## FretWizard88

Anthony said:


> I'm excited for Labrie's solo career, because that melodeath song was bitchin'.



I AGREE! THAT SONG KICKED ASS!


----------



## kung_fu

splinter8451 said:


> Where do you see long fuzzy stupid hair?



He prolly saw the wizard beard. (and mistook it for hair)


----------



## BenInKY

kung_fu said:


> He prolly saw the wizard beard. (and mistook it for hair)



Yeah, I assumed beard hair was top of head hair. Anybody have a transcript of what he's singing?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It heard words "It's okay" and such.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

bostjan said:


> AT LEAST THERE'S FUCKING SYMPHONY X



Fixed


----------



## Oxygen Hands

Man, bizarro world or what...

I don't listen to DT that much any more, but they were a huge influence on me at one point (probably still are) and I'll be interested to hear what both DT and Mike do next.


----------



## Minoin

I'm devastated, not especially because of the Dream Theater future, but because of their influence on my entire life. You know, listening to particular songs a lot when going through hard or good times. There is a particular emotion attached to their songs that (for me) goes beyond everthing.


I hope Virgil Donati is available, that could be fun


----------



## MetalBuddah

Don't strike me down....but maybe MP quitting Dream Theater is probably what they needed at this point in their career. Maybe we will get something that isn't as metal as BCSL and maybe John Myung will actually have his lyrics on the next album. This is definitely a big regrouping time now for DT. JP and JM are definitely going to have a lot of say on this next album...which is probably a good thing. 

But who knows what will happen. We just have to wait and see what happens when they hit the studio in January. Im praying for something like the older DT days and I think the absence of Portnoy might spark that

However...I am completely devastated about this :/ my heart sank once I first saw this thread last night. DT is my favorite band and will always be my favorite


----------



## welsh_7stinger

someone in collage told me mike had left DT and i didnt beleive it but i read the thing on UG and WTF!!!!! im a fan of a7x nd DT (more DT than A7X). i understand wt he measn by he needs a break nd tbh he fucking deserves it his given soooo many ppl musicans and non musicans alike, music dat will confuse u to death and songs dat r beautiful. but if he joins A7X fully ill be like 'WTF has hell actully frozen over?'


----------



## BenInKY

Everybody keeps saying that John Myung is a great writer and the songs he's written, but I thought the song credits always went to the whole band? How do you know which specific songs he wrote the majority of?


----------



## MetalBuddah

BenInKY said:


> Everybody keeps saying that John Myung is a great writer and the songs he's written, but I thought the song credits always went to the whole band? How do you know which specific songs he wrote the majority of?



Well yes...the song credits do go to the band. However, John is a really good lyricist and his bass lines have been lacking for the past couple albums...probably because he was turned down a lot in the mix. And John Myung has had no lyrics on the past few albums.


----------



## liamh

Listening to 'Solitary Shell'...feel like crying


----------



## Razzy

welsh_7stinger said:


> someone in collage told me mike had left DT and i didnt beleive it but i read the thing on UG and WTF!!!!! im a fan of a7x nd DT (more DT than A7X). i understand wt he measn by he needs a break nd tbh he fucking deserves it his given soooo many ppl musicans and non musicans alike, music dat will confuse u to death and songs dat r beautiful. but if he joins A7X fully ill be like 'WTF has hell actully frozen over?'


 
Translated:



welsh_7stinger said:


> Someone in college told me that Mike left DT and I didn't believe it, but I read the thing on UG and HOLY SMOKES! I'm a fan of a7x and DT, (more DT than A7X). I understand what he means when he says he needs a break and to be honest, he fucking deserves it. He's given so many people, musicians and non-musicans alike, music that will confuse you to death and songs that are beautiful. If he joins A7X permanently, I'll be like, "Jeepers creepers, I think Hell just finally froze over."


----------



## scherzo1928

bostjan said:


> Someone else just posted that two minutes ago. I guess news gets around fast here.
> 
> This definately could mark an era for Prog Rock.
> 
> At least there's Symphony X.


 
I Read this just as "at the edge of forever" randomly started playing. I think ill make a playlist with just this song and comunion and the oracle, and listen to that for the rest of the day.


----------



## Joose

"Train of Thought" was a pioneering album in my life. It opened me up to a lot of ideas and shit that nothing else had. And honestly, a good portion of it was thanks to the drumming.

This sucks.


----------



## Demiurge

MetalBuddah said:


> Don't strike me down....but maybe MP quitting Dream Theater is probably what they needed at this point in their career. Maybe we will get something that isn't as metal as BCSL and maybe John Myung will actually have his lyrics on the next album. This is definitely a big regrouping time now for DT. JP and JM are definitely going to have a lot of say on this next album...which is probably a good thing.
> 
> But who knows what will happen. We just have to wait and see what happens when they hit the studio in January. Im praying for something like the older DT days and I think the absence of Portnoy might spark that
> 
> However...I am completely devastated about this :/ my heart sank once I first saw this thread last night. DT is my favorite band and will always be my favorite



Agreed on all points. 

I know that they all have goatees and scowl for their press pictures and they're on Roadrunner yadda yadda yadda... they just have to give up the act and be themselves again. 

Dream Theater is not a cool band. Sure, they're "cool" in that I might say that the things I like are "cool," but really, they're not cool. I'm not cool, either. It's immature to believe that artists have to conform to we ourselves see them, but I think there's something more at play here. What I always liked about them is that they used to be so _not_ self-conscious- they didn't care about being cool. The lyrics have always been cheesy, but in an earnest way. The music- they played what they wanted- twinkly piano, sax, saccharine acoustic passages, etc. Now, the lyrics are cheesy in a contrived, trying to be heavy way and the music is the same. They are too self-conscious now, trying to be heavier than they're really capable of and it's painful to watch.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

scherzo1928 said:


> I Read this just as "at the edge of forever" randomly started playing. I think ill make a playlist with just this song and comunion and the oracle, and listen to that for the rest of the day.




Two of the best songs ever. You, sir, are a man.


----------



## Variant

> To me, the latest album (black clouds) was more some kind of "entertainment"... When I listen, for instance, to Metropolis pt. 2, I hear lots of research, musical research, and lots of emotions, feelings and thoughts in it. You know, the kind of album that makes you think a lot, kinda strange but still common...
> Black clouds is more metal, but I found it... "easy". Yeah, an easy album.
> Anyway, I respect very much Avenged Sevenfold and like them a lot, I think they don't make "easy" music and really think Portnoy could give us some more complexity in their music.
> That's why I respect his decision, maybe he has come to a time when he would like to lead some young musicians. I mean, you know, stuff like "I played with a band for 25 years, know I would like to learn what I learnt to the kids"
> I feel it this way, maybe he feels like he can not learn anymore with DT.
> 
> I know it can be weird but it's like when you play a videogame, some GTA-like stuff, when you finish everything in the game, well it's still funny to play and kill some people but... not for 2 hours. I think it's the same for DT.
> 
> That's just my opinion though.





Exactly... I don't see why everyone is so bent about this. I was _*WAY*_ more bent when I heard that Zonder wasn't going to do Fates anymore, as he was a much more unduplicatable style. 

While it won't be the same to some extent for another drummer to get Portnoy's vibe live when doing all the existing tracks, D.T. wouldn't be hurt at all, IMHO, by a shot of new blood in the drumming department.  There are plenty of guys who can do the time sig. changes, technical fills, and whatnot... and maybe Ol' Bluebeard was the one holding the band back in a bunch of stupid metal clichés that made the last three albums more or less forgettable.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Variant said:


> Exactly... I don't see why everyone is so bent about this. I was _*WAY*_ more bent when I heard that Zonder wasn't going to do Fates anymore, as he was a much more unduplicatable style.
> 
> While it won't be the same to some extent for another drummer to get Portnoy's vibe live when doing all the existing tracks, D.T. wouldn't be hurt at all, IMHO, by a shot of new blood in the drumming department.  There are plenty of guys who can do the time sig. changes, technical fills, and whatnot... and maybe Ol' Bluebeard was the one holding the band back in a bunch of stupid metal clichés that made the last three albums more or less forgettable.




But who is gonna replace all the things he did outside of drumming? He did lead Dream Theater, not just play drums.


----------



## Antimatter

Portnoy does have a point and I support the decision fully. Maybe we'll have a completely new and surprising Dream Theater on their next album.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

M buddy's are huge DT fans, so this will be fun haha.



> I love Portnoy's style and he's right up there with Danny Carey & *Bill Bruford* in my book.


Now let's not get carried away here...


----------



## Variant

TheDivineWing22 said:


> But who is gonna replace all the things he did outside of drumming? He did lead Dream Theater, not just play drums.



Petrucci and Rudess both seem to have their heads on straight and are more or less A-type personalities. Seriously, we're talking about grown-ups here, that have been in the industry for well long enough to take the reigns.  I hate the attitude that if you have (even a great) leader in an organization that the participants default too, that they are somehow incapable of doing the job should he leave. This is rarely true anywhere. Often, the leader isn't necessarily the best, just the loudest and pushiest in the respective environment.


----------



## bostjan

Razzy for welsh 7 stringer said:


> Someone in college told me that Mike left DT and I didn't beleive it, but I read the thing on UG and HOLY SMOKES! I'm a fan of a7x and DT, (more DT than A7X). I understand what he means when he says he needs a break and to be honest, he fucking deserves it. He's given so many people, musicians and non-musicans alike, music that will confuse you to death and songs that are beautiful. If he joins A7X permanently, I'll be like, "Jeepers creepers, I think Hell just finally froze over."



i before e except after c, dude! 

Everyone here has made some good points.

So is Mike still going to play in Nightmare Cinema?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So like... what do you all think the chances are of Mike ending up in Opeth?


----------



## Opeth666

slim to none


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> So like... what do you all think the chances are of Mike ending up in Opeth?



Is Martin considering leaving? 


Sorry, I'm not really up to date on Opeth as of late.


----------



## Thaeon

flamingfishman said:


> no mike = more JP and JR input yes? im not really looking forward to that so much... while i love petrucci's stuff, the material on the later DT albums have been more wanky than anything else... and rudess, while being amazing on the keys has never really struck me with anything after 6DOIT. maybe more myung? that would be pretty cool, he's the one one who wrote hell's kitchen wasn't he?



While I can agree with this a bit... I have to say that listening to LTE, And Evening With..., and Suspended Animation where JP has free reign with his guitar work he's quite a bit more tasteful in his execution than on the last few more "metal" DT albums. I'd really like to see what will happen when JP, JM and JR are allowed to spread their wings a bit more. My vote is still with Danny Carry as a replacement... He has the chops and the dynamics to be able to pull off MP's stuff and contribute something new.

As an aside I've never been a fan of MP or JLB's vox.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

He's not, or at least not that I know of, but I don't know that to be a deciding factor in any case. Martin Lopez hasn't been in the band for several years now, if that's who you're referring to. Axenrot is a busy guy and would find a gig even if he left Opeth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> He's not, or at least not that I know of, but I don't know that to be a deciding factor in any case. Martin Lopez hasn't been in the band for several years now, if that's who you're referring to. Axenrot is a busy guy and would find a gig even if he left Opeth.



I was referring to Martin Axenrot. 

I just realized that him and Lopez share the same first name.  

I should have clarified.


----------



## Mordacain

Thaeon said:


> While I can agree with this a bit... I have to say that listening to LTE, And Evening With..., and Suspended Animation where JP has free reign with his guitar work he's quite a bit more tasteful in his execution than on the last few more "metal" DT albums. I'd really like to see what will happen when JP, JM and JR are allowed to spread their wings a bit more. My vote is still with Danny Carry as a replacement... He has the chops and the dynamics to be able to pull off MP's stuff and contribute something new.
> 
> As an aside I've never been a fan of MP or JLB's vox.



 Couldn't agree more on all points. While I've gotten used to LaBrie on the records he pains me greatly live...he has in-ear monitors and a customized mix, there is no reason for him to sing off-pitch anymore.

While it would pain me greatly to see Tool gutted by the loss of Danny Carey (were he of a mind to join DT) I could see some hope that maybe they could snag Maynard as well...

Ah, I can dream at least.


----------



## bigswifty

I guess it was *Only a Matter of Time* before the *Innocence Faded*.. If you were to ask MP he'd probibly tell you he felt like he was in a *Glass Prison *and needed a "*Change of Seasons*" so to speak. He was thinking, "*Just Let Me Breathe*". *The Great Debate* in his mind caused him to leave *These Walls *of Dream Theater, and left us *Scarred *and in a *Panic Attack*. But MP is *Misunderstood*, *The Answer Lies Within* him and the rest of the band, and it appears that the best solution was for him to *Dissappear*. There will be a day when we all encounter a *Strange Deja Vu*, and Portnoy returns *Home*. Lets be patient, Dream Theater is destined *To Live Forever*, and soon they will bring the music into a *New Millennium*!







> While it would pain me greatly to see Tool gutted by the loss of Danny Carey (were he of a mind to join DT) I could see some hope that maybe they could snag Maynard as well...



Jesus. Do not dismantle Tool for any reason, they are whole and shouldn't be sacrificed to help DT. Were not trying to make Frankenstien here, boys.

Tool is fuckin' perfect how it is


----------



## nnmore

There was talk (on blabbermouth) about guys like Thomas Haake or Gene Hoglan coming in, but that might take the band into a really extreme direction that would end up causing mass explosions throughout the globe for the intensity and brutality of it.


----------



## Opeth666

oh lawd haha


----------



## Opeth666

nnmore said:


> There was talk (on blabbermouth) about guys like Thomas Haake or Gene Hoglan coming in, but that might take the band into a really extreme direction that would end up causing mass explosions throughout the globe for the intensity and brutality of it.



ohhh wow...this...id love to see/hear even if it would be to ridiculous to endure!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nnmore said:


> There was talk (on blabbermouth) about guys like Thomas Haake or Gene Hoglan coming in, but that might take the band into a really extreme direction that would end up causing mass explosions throughout the globe for the intensity and brutality of it.



As much as I love both those drummers in their respective projects, I'd hate to hear them in Dream Theater.


----------



## Gameboypdc

Well if this is true then DT is dead to me. I swear some bands just don't know how good they have it, then a member disbands and the rest try and continue to make albums under the same name. I swear when this happens it almost never works. *sigh*


----------



## Mordacain

Opeth21 said:


> Tool is fuckin' perfect how it is



I didn't mean I was dreaming about dismantling Tool. and I agree. For what they do everything fits.

And its just as well...Dream Theater fronted by Maynard and Danny Carey on poly-rhythm patrol would be too much for this world to handle. I think space time would tear asunder and we'd be sitting at The Restaurant at the End of the Universe and go: "Fsck! So that's how it happened; guess we should call them Cataclysm Theater now."

Oddly enough, most of the scientists I know are hardcore metal-heads or progressive nuts (on a side note).


----------



## valder

As far as I know this hasn't been posted up here yet...but mike portnoy apparently parted ways with dream theater...This is fine with me so long as he doesn't go full time with A7X...Hopefully he has some sick new projects lined up.


----------



## Jay Jay

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/130483-mp-leaves-dream-theater-wtf.html


----------



## bigswifty

Mordacain said:


> I didn't mean I was dreaming about dismantling Tool. and I agree. For what they do everything fits.
> 
> And its just as well...Dream Theater fronted by Maynard and Danny Carey on poly-rhythm patrol would be too much for this world to handle. I think space time would tear asunder and we'd be sitting at The Restaurant at the End of the Universe and go: "Fsck! So that's how it happened; guess we should call them Cataclysm Theater now."
> 
> Oddly enough, most of the scientists I know are hardcore metal-heads or progressive nuts (on a side note).



To be honest I'd HATE Maynard and Danny in Dream Theater..
It's two different types of music, Maynards lyrics are way too intellectual for the DT aspect, and Tool's music is more akin to Maynards lyrics. Dream Theater is like Cheese Master.. quite literally. They are the masters, each one of them is unreal.. but the lyrics and sometimes the music is just downright cheese.

Just out of curiosity.. what happens to LTE now? Or were they even together prior to this


----------



## Taylor2

Except for the thread right below this one.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Opeth21 said:


> To be honest I'd HATE Maynard and Danny in Dream Theater..
> It's two different types of music, Maynards lyrics are way too intellectual for the DT aspect, and Tool's music is more akin to Maynards lyrics. Dream Theater is like Cheese Master.. quite literally. They are the masters, each one of them is unreal.. but the lyrics and sometimes the music is just downright cheese.
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. what happens to LTE now? Or were they even together prior to this



That cheeseyness is the worst thing about DT. I'd love to see them with a different vocalist.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I didnt read the topic, but to be honest, Mike's race has run. He wasnt doing anything that amazing recently, and I'd love to see a new drummer with a new style in dream theater. Mike was the weakest link for me. James would be, except that I can tune him out.


----------



## bigswifty

MARTIN LOPEZ.

any takers?


----------



## bostjan

I'll admit that they can be cheesy, but there are much cheesier metal bands out there than DT. I do not think that Danny Carry would be a good fit for them, personally. Virgil Donati, I could see, though, but who knows at this point?! I mean, I'd bet we are thinking more about a replacement on this board than the band is at this point.


----------



## prh

update from bearman

"Obviously you've all heard the news of Mike's departure from Dream Theater by now. 
I felt it important to open up a line of communication in an effort to kill any rumors and to promote clarity. 
I love Mike and really hope he's happy and successful in whatever he does. 
I realize that Mike was always the one to actively stay in touch with our fans, and I just wanted to let you know that I'm going to try to be at least a bit more present on both mine and DT's websites and to let you all know that I am here. 
To me, Dream Theater's story is one of defying the odds, standing for true integrity in music and creating our own success through perseverance and hard work, so although Mike's leaving is heartbreaking, I still look forward to an amazing musical journey that continues on with some of the most talented and respected musicians and composers on the planet! 
-JP"


----------



## scherzo1928

Gameboypdc said:


> Well if this is true then DT is dead to me. I swear some bands just don't know how good they have it, then a member disbands and the rest try and continue to make albums under the same name. I swear when this happens it almost never works. *sigh*


 
Let me see if i got it correctly.

While Portnoy was still in the band, you would still like their music, even if it was steadily declining (which it was imo)... But if someone else comes in, and they make better music, you will not care about them?


----------



## BrainArt

Opeth21 said:


> Just out of curiosity.. what happens to LTE now? Or were they even together prior to this



Last I checked, they weren't planning on releasing anymore LTE material. Which is sad, because LTE are amazing.


----------



## Bungle

I'm not a fan of DT at all, but kudos to MP for working tirelessly for 20-25 years. Amazing effort!


----------



## Mordacain

JoshuaLogan said:


> That cheeseyness is the worst thing about DT. I'd love to see them with a different vocalist.



Ramen to that brother! (for you FSM fans out there) DT's lyrics aren't always cheese...Sacrificed Sons and In the Name of God are two that spring to mind that have potent and relevant lyrics.

Granted I couldn't see this happening...philosophically the DT boys and Maynard would not mesh at all...like I said, I can dream...and that's all it is.

That said, I'd love to see Dream Theater with a new vocalist that can either hit all the notes or at least stop doing the ridiculously high shit in favor of singing on key...


----------



## Mordacain

IbanezShredderB said:


> Last I checked, they weren't planning on releasing anymore LTE material. Which is sad, because LTE are amazing.



This saddens me... I just saw the DVDs of the reunion show and it was incredible stuff. Tony Levin definitely earned more respect from me with those shows. LTE is about 50% of what I've been listening to lately.


----------



## Variant

All this Tool-talk is retarded. Tool kick ass, D.T. kick ass, they might even be compatible as members (musicians are generally a fuckload more flexible than fans give them credit for ), but who here *really* thinks this is going to be a route they take to a solution. Honestly, it's probably going to be some mad-skillz fanboy unknown drummer that gets the seat, or a flexible and established percussionist like Terry Bozzio or Mike Mangini. But honestly, why even speculate.


----------



## Opeth666

I hope portnoy doesnt regress back to his drinking days...because from what ive heard those Avenged boys party hard


----------



## JoshuaLogan

They should get Morgan Agren to play drums and Mikael Akerfeldt to do vocals. That would be an epic DT.


----------



## Mordacain

Variant said:


> All this Tool-talk is retarded. Tool kick ass, D.T. kick ass, they might even be compatible as members (musicians are generally a fuckload more flexible than fans give them credit for ), but who here *really* thinks this is going to be a route they take to a solution.



Personally, I was just trying to inject some levity to the situation. Its quite clear that I wasn't being serious...though I do see some talk of Danny Carey aside from my comments and I'd agree its not serious, but its fun to speculate. I'm sure no-one here really thinks it even remotely likely that Danny Carey would leave Tool for DT...


----------



## Mordacain

Interesting interview with Mike. Make's me rethink my opinion of what was going on in the band...particularly with regard to Myung contributing lyrics...

Last Mike Portnoy interview before leaving Dream Theater on Vimeo


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

DT has always been at their best when they were doing progressive metal influenced pop (SFAM.) Therefore it bothers me that most people seem to hate that the most. I think they need a solid pop drummer who also has insane chops. Which is why I'll stand by my Nick Di'Viriglio hopes.


----------



## Mordacain

xtrustisyoursx said:


> DT has always been at their best when they were doing progressive metal influenced pop (SFAM.) Therefore it bothers me that most people seem to hate that the most. I think they need a solid pop drummer who also has insane chops. Which is why I'll stand by my Nick Di'Viriglio hopes.



Hmm, I don't really see the pop influence, but I'm all over some SFAM. I've really found something to like on every album...even BC&SL (The Shattered Fortress) and alot of those are the Portnoy-written tracks.

That being said, my only problems with DT are with the heavier tracks that fail (there are several that succeed), the lame lyrics and LaBrie singing out of his range and off-key. I love LaBrie when he's singing in his proper range. The main vocal melody from "A Nightmare to Remember" is an excellent example. I hated that song from the start, but I LOVE the vocal melody: "Hopelessly drifting, bathing in beautiful agony. I am endlessly falling, lost in this wonderful misery." That song is an interesting juxtaposition...in it you have all the DT suckage: cheesy @$$ lyrics, Portnoy growly vocals, uninteresting keyboard and guitar wankery... but then that vocal melody comes along and salvages the whole piece. The lyrics accompanying the vocal melody are also a good example of DT's more poetic lyrics and I think it executed well. I'd love to hear that line and melody in another song. But I digress...

Of course, these are just opinions and people have different tastes. I like a little metal with my progressive and it strikes me that a fair amount on the forums here like a little progressive with their metal and thats cool. DT draws these kind of responsive because they constantly shift and try different elements...they're the ultimate musical alchemists IMO for that reason.

I  before them (suckage and all)


----------



## Razzy

bostjan said:


> i before e except after c, dude!
> 
> Everyone here has made some good points.
> 
> So is Mike still going to play in Nightmare Cinema?


 
Dammit, I missed one!


----------



## Thaeon

Opeth21 said:


> I guess it was *Only a Matter of Time* before the *Innocence Faded*.. If you were to ask MP he'd probibly tell you he felt like he was in a *Glass Prison *and needed a "*Change of Seasons*" so to speak. He was thinking, "*Just Let Me Breathe*". *The Great Debate* in his mind caused him to leave *These Walls *of Dream Theater, and left us *Scarred *and in a *Panic Attack*. But MP is *Misunderstood*, *The Answer Lies Within* him and the rest of the band, and it appears that the best solution was for him to *Dissappear*. There will be a day when we all encounter a *Strange Deja Vu*, and Portnoy returns *Home*. Lets be patient, Dream Theater is destined *To Live Forever*, and soon they will bring the music into a *New Millennium*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Do not dismantle Tool for any reason, they are whole and shouldn't be sacrificed to help DT. Were not trying to make Frankenstien here, boys.
> 
> Tool is fuckin' perfect how it is



My suggestion was never to dismantle Tool... Maynard is FULL of side projects... Successful ones. With Pygmy Love Circus now defunct, why couldn't Danny be in DT?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Mordacain said:


> Hmm, I don't really see the pop influence, but I'm all over some SFAM. I've really found something to like on every album...even BC&SL (The Shattered Fortress) and alot of those are the Portnoy-written tracks.
> 
> That being said, my only problems with DT are with the heavier tracks that fail (there are several that succeed), the lame lyrics and LaBrie singing out of his range and off-key. I love LaBrie when he's singing in his proper range. The main vocal melody from "A Nightmare to Remember" is an excellent example. I hated that song from the start, but I LOVE the vocal melody: "Hopelessly drifting, bathing in beautiful agony. I am endlessly falling, lost in this wonderful misery." That song is an interesting juxtaposition...in it you have all the DT suckage: cheesy @$$ lyrics, Portnoy growly vocals, uninteresting keyboard and guitar wankery... but then that vocal melody comes along and salvages the whole piece. The lyrics accompanying the vocal melody are also a good example of DT's more poetic lyrics and I think it executed well. I'd love to hear that line and melody in another song. But I digress...
> 
> Of course, these are just opinions and people have different tastes. I like a little metal with my progressive and it strikes me that a fair amount on the forums here like a little progressive with their metal and thats cool. DT draws these kind of responsive because they constantly shift and try different elements...they're the ultimate musical alchemists IMO for that reason.
> 
> I  before them (suckage and all)



I didn't mean pop like katy perry, gwen stefani, jo bros pop, I was just referring to traditional popular song structures as opposed to straight up metal.


----------



## nolow

Opeth21 said:


> MARTIN LOPEZ.
> 
> any takers?



Interesting thought. Mario Duplantier (I mentioned earlier) would also be 

The thing is, how long would it be before MP re-joins DT?

Kevin Moore left and didn't return, so will MP, maybe his gone permanently? 

Personally I don't think he will return.


----------



## exxecutor

DT were my introduction into progressive metal and I saw them 3 times live, but during the last few years I didn't care much for them at all. Let's see what they will come up with for the next release.


----------



## signalgrey

in light of all this happening i borrowed some DT albums from an avid fan....and still. They just make me shrug with "meh"

yes Petrucci is amazing, so is Myung and Portnoy.

but for some reason i just dont give a shit hahahaha. Ah well they are an important facet of modern music so i hope they get back together for that sake.


----------



## gtrbmart

Lol at the neg rep I got. I am neither a troll nor a douchebag. I've never been a huge fan of Portnoy's drumming. There's no feel - it's all about technicality and big drumsets with that guy. Sorry if my opinion doesn't mesh with yours.

Otherwise, I hope they get someone with feel up the wazoo. I'm gunning for Terry Bozzio, however unrealistic it is.


----------



## Captain Axx

personally, i'm real sad about Mike leaving, i just didn't expect it. seeing as DT is one of my favourite bands of all time.
i'm interested to see who the new drummer will be, but if mike doesn't come back, Dream theater won't be the same to me.


----------



## Sephiroth952

After reading this thread, i've come to the cunclusion that i am in a very small margin of people who actually like labries singing.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Sephiroth952 said:


> After reading this thread, i've come to the cunclusion that i am in a very small margin of people who actually like labries singing.


 

don't worry, I'm in that small margin too. You're not alone.


----------



## Captain Axx

TheDivineWing22 said:


> don't worry, I'm in that small margin too. You're not alone.


 
word, i also like labrie's singing!


----------



## HaloHat

There are so many great drummers that I only feel sad that the bands long freindship is whats hurting. That is the difference, the magic, the lottery win. Finding the other people that make a band that works, that creates those chills and jaw drops and they actually enjoy each other. That comes from more than just musical talent. There are a zillion talented musicians who can't play with anyone else. They may sound great too but will never have the best part of the deal.

Sorry but a hundred drummers could play with DT just fine. I hope this has an up side for all of them and they don't drift farther apart as friends.


----------



## dudeskin

Captain Axx said:


> word, i also like labrie's singing!


 

i like his singing also, altho i cant imagine a solo project sounding good. i've not heard anything if he has done some tho, so could be wrong.


----------



## bostjan

I like LaBrie, too. I've seen them in concert a dozen times and never thought he sounded worse live than any other singer. 

I had also heard tons of stories about the guys in the band being jerks to people backstage, but I've only known them to be swell guys, first hand.

Still, nothing compares to a Symphony X show I saw- After the show Russell Allen, Jason Rullo, and Michael Romeo came out onto the main floor and hung out with the stragglers left after the show and everyone had some pizza.  I've never seen any other bands do something like that before.


----------



## kmanick

I too don't mind Labries singing, I think it is one of those factors that has defined hte sound of this band over the years.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

bostjan said:


> Still, nothing compares to a Symphony X show I saw- After the show Russell Allen, Jason Rullo, and Michael Romeo came out onto the main floor and hung out with the stragglers left after the show and everyone had some pizza.  I've never seen any other bands do something like that before.


 

I saw Symphony x in Cleveland one time with Into Eternity opening. While Into played they were by the bar hanging out and then Into was hanging out when Symphony X played. Both bands have awesome guys. Great show.


----------



## IDLE

Wow, that blows. The new Ax7 album sucked. Hopefully he comes to his senses.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Sephiroth952 said:


> After reading this thread, i've come to the cunclusion that i am in a very small margin of people who actually like labries singing.




That and MP's drumming are prob my fav aspects of the band


----------



## Crometeef

Variant said:


> Is it wrong that at this point I'm more concerned that Dream Theater will now steal someone awesome from a somewhat lesser known band that are actually still writing good albums, than for the whole situation with Portnoy leaving Dream Theater to begin with?
> 
> 
> a.k.a. _*You leave Gavin Harrison alone!!!*_



i didn't read the whole thread, but i agree with this comment 100%. as much as i'd like to see Gavin's taste/amazing sounding kit merge with DT, porcupine tree is more important to me personally (and many others i'm sure) then DT. therefore i'd hate to see someone like him leave an established band for a bigger band that hasn't released anything epic since SDIF (yea i said it, and probably many others here) you can have any drummer you want but please leave us Gavin !

as far as MP, i wish the best for him and i'm sure he put a lot of thought into this decision. i hope to see him still making music, however his input in DT is a little over-exaggerated. some of his drum sections were over the top, and his lyrics were mediocre imho. also his backing vocals were pretty weak compared to other heavy hitters such as Opeth's backing vocals with Per Wiberg, or Paul Waggoner with BTBAM. i think DT will be fine without him. as far as the band's management and such, JP has been posting and actually answering questions (after like 6 years of never posting a thing on his own forum) and he states that they will be ok since the band has their own manager. MP just promoted the hell out of the band and done well with keeping in touch with fans. JP said they will all start taking that responsibility from here on out.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

gtrbmart said:


> Lol at the neg rep I got. I am neither a troll nor a douchebag. I've never been a huge fan of Portnoy's drumming. There's no feel - it's all about technicality and big drumsets with that guy. Sorry if my opinion doesn't mesh with yours.
> 
> Otherwise, I hope they get someone with feel up the wazoo. I'm gunning for Terry Bozzio, however unrealistic it is.



You can't say if the drummer has no feeling in his playing. Only the drummer knows if he does.


----------



## Mordacain

signalgrey said:


> in light of all this happening i borrowed some DT albums from an avid fan....and still. They just make me shrug with "meh"



That was always my reaction to new their newer albums... I definitely had to process the new material after a few dozen listens and then it would click.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Sephiroth952 said:


> After reading this thread, i've come to the cunclusion that i am in a very small margin of people who actually like labries singing.



I'm in that minority too. So there's like what four of us...five at the most. Hoo-ray.


----------



## gtrbmart

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You can't say if the drummer has no feeling in his playing. Only the drummer knows if he does.



Maybe you misunderstand what I mean. I don't doubt Mike's dedication. In fact, he's probably a great guy and I would certainly gush if I met him in person but I'm referring to his rhythmic feel. He's almost too machine like which I feel doesn't work so well for DT sometimes - especially because Petrucci shows that he does have this feel (when he's not playing 100000000 notes/second.)


----------



## Opeth666

even when petrucci is playing a billion notes a tenth of a second he has incredible amount of feel...idk what everyones problem is with " oh he doesnt have feel so hes not that great" who cares some people just aren't they emotional when they are playing, ever think they might just be concentrating on playing the best they possibly can? I know when I used to play shows id have some feel but alot of the stuff I played was so technical (solos mainly) that i had no time to throw my jizzin face on haha


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

gtrbmart said:


> Maybe you misunderstand what I mean. I don't doubt Mike's dedication. In fact, he's probably a great guy and I would certainly gush if I met him in person but I'm referring to his rhythmic feel. He's almost too machine like which I feel doesn't work so well for DT sometimes - especially because Petrucci shows that he does have this feel (when he's not playing 100000000 notes/second.)




Have you listened to any of MP's playing in Transatlantic or with Neal Morse? Lots of feeling


----------



## gtrbmart

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Have you listened to any of MP's playing in Transatlantic or with Neal Morse? Lots of feeling



That's what I'm saying! He has feel! I just think it's hard to show that when you're playing so fast. Some of my favorite JP playing is his slower stuff. Goodnight Kiss is one of my favorite songs and that end solo is great! I think that Portnoy's drumming didn't mesh with that so much. It's very boring. Seriously, if I had to pick a few examples of what I mean for good feel with drums I would point to Coheed and Cambria's Josh Eppard (even if you don't like C&C, you have to hand it to the drummer) or Aynsley Dunbar (who played with Zappa).

Edit: Also, I think people are confusing "looking emotional" with "having feel." You can be the most stoic motherfucker ever and have great rhythmic feel.


----------



## Azyiu

Crometeef said:


> as far as MP, i wish the best for him and i'm sure he put a lot of thought into this decision. i hope to see him still making music, however his input in DT is a little over-exaggerated. some of his drum sections were over the top, and his lyrics were mediocre imho. also his backing vocals were pretty weak compared to other heavy hitters such as Opeth's backing vocals with Per Wiberg, or Paul Waggoner with BTBAM. i think DT will be fine without him. as far as the band's management and such, JP has been posting and actually answering questions (after like 6 years of never posting a thing on his own forum) and he states that they will be ok since the band has their own manager. MP just promoted the hell out of the band and done well with keeping in touch with fans. JP said they will all start taking that responsibility from here on out.



I agreed with most of what you said there, man. 

It sadden me slightly to know MP is leaving, especially after everything he had done for DT... hell, his dad named the band!! I wish the band would've just taken the hiatus rather than parting with MP. Maybe it is just *me*, but I found their latest albums (CiM and BCaSL) ain't quite reach their usual standard musically, especially the former. Not that I don't like them anymore, they are still one of my all-time fav bands; but I truly believe they might have over-worked themselves too much over the years and truly needed a real break to find something unique again. That's just me...


----------



## scherzo1928

gtrbmart said:


> Edit: Also, I think people are confusing "looking emotional" with "having feel." You can be the most stoic motherfucker ever and have great rhythmic feel.


 
People do seem to mistake those things. 
Take cello legend Janos Starker for example. Since the guy will barely blink during a performance, people say his music has no feeling... while in most cases they are the best interpretations of any given piece of music. (search Kodaly sonata in youtube)

I dont think mike portnoy plays with "no feeling". take a deep breath, listen to when the water breaks, and try saying that again with a straight face.


----------



## Disco Volante

Anyone else catch the exclusive interview with MP on the Eddie Trunk show? He explained the whole situation pretty well. I think it's fairly safe to say he'll be back at some point. It may be a few years but I'm totally cool with that. Lookin' forward to the future JP solo album in the interim. (It's almost totally written now)


----------



## flamingfishman

> Lookin' forward to the future JP solo album in the interim. (It's almost totally written now)



YES. indeed. suspended animation was pretty awesome, it'll be great to see what he does on a short break from DT stuff


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

gtrbmart said:


> Maybe you misunderstand what I mean. I don't doubt Mike's dedication. In fact, he's probably a great guy and I would certainly gush if I met him in person but I'm referring to his rhythmic feel. He's almost too machine like which I feel doesn't work so well for DT sometimes - especially because Petrucci shows that he does have this feel (when he's not playing 100000000 notes/second.)



But why should playing 100000000 notes/second take away ANY of the feel in playing?


----------



## Harry

Kurkkuviipale said:


> But why should playing 100000000 notes/second take away ANY of the feel in playing?



Just that some people, including myself feel that he totally loses a good sense of phrasing in some of his newer solos.
The Spirit Carries On solo still has plenty of fast bits at the ending climax of the solo, but it's phrased well and the note choice is great, whereas I feel some of the solos on the newer albums are pretty bland


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Petrucci definitely does not solo anywhere near as well as he used to. I have not listened to "Under a glass moon" in over a year, cannot play it on guitar, but I could hum that solo from memory right now. Couldn't even recite a single lick from Petrucci's later solos. From "Train of thought" on, his solos just seem to be long strings of notes with no real theme or direction of them. Classic poor phrasing.


----------



## Mordacain

Esp Griffyn said:


> Petrucci definitely does not solo anywhere near as well as he used to. I have not listened to "Under a glass moon" in over a year, cannot play it on guitar, but I could hum that solo from memory right now. Couldn't even recite a single lick from Petrucci's later solos. From "Train of thought" on, his solos just seem to be long strings of notes with no real theme or direction of them. Classic poor phrasing.



I'd have to disagree....they are fewer and far in-between, but there are some great ones...."Stream of Conscious" has a fantastic, blistering solo that I can recall pretty much note for note, as well as "Sacrificed Sons" and the opening bit to "In the Presence of Enemies" (before the lyrics start and ruin the whole song).


----------



## JPhoenix19

i think Blake Richardson should try out for DT.


----------



## Deadseen

I kid you not, this is what I saw on another forum: 

"Good for Mike, now he's finally with a band with good musicians and good songwriter. 
I thought DT was good back in 1998 when I just started playing guitar but now when I've grown up and learn more about music, I realized that they are just bad songwriters, Avenged has so much more talent then those loosers. "


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Deadseen said:


> I kid you not, this is what I saw on another forum:
> 
> "Good for Mike, now he's finally with a band with good musicians and good songwriter.
> I thought DT was good back in 1998 when I just started playing guitar but now when I've grown up and learn more about music, I realized that they are just bad songwriters, Avenged has so much more talent then those loosers. "



No one who has been playing guitar for 12 years could honestly believe that, I call troll.


----------



## kmanick

flamingfishman said:


> YES. indeed. suspended animation was pretty awesome, it'll be great to see what he does on a short break from DT stuff


^^this
I loved Suspened Animation. I saw JP on the last G3 and he was blazing
those twin MArk IVs in stereo sounded fucking huge.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Heyheyhey wait, so you mean As I Am guitar solo is not good just because of how fast it goes? I personally don't give a solo any special mentions just for the notes/second thing, but I still honestly, from my heart think that for example, As I Am guitar solo is one of the best ones he's done.

And no. I am not saying the slower solos sucks. Actually i think they indeed are better than the fast solos *usually*. I'm just saying that the speed of playing doesn't, or shouldn't take anything away from the feeling you get. Or at least it doesn't for me and I'm totally OK with it.

Not to mention Withers' guitar solo. No-one here can say it sucks just because It's from BL&SL. No-one.


----------



## Demiurge

Deadseen said:


> I kid you not, this is what I saw on another forum:
> 
> "Good for Mike, now he's finally with a band with good musicians and good songwriter.
> I thought DT was good back in 1998 when I just started playing guitar but now when I've grown up and learn more about music, I realized that they are just bad songwriters, Avenged has so much more talent then those loosers. "



A couple points here:

-Good for the kid to feel that he knows enough to chip in, when he's unaware that MP was a songwriter in DT.

-If I haven't already, let me congratulate Portnoy on his new fan base!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Esp Griffyn said:


> Petrucci definitely does not solo anywhere near as well as he used to. I have not listened to "Under a glass moon" in over a year, cannot play it on guitar, but I could hum that solo from memory right now. Couldn't even recite a single lick from Petrucci's later solos. From "Train of thought" on, his solos just seem to be long strings of notes with no real theme or direction of them. Classic poor phrasing.


 

I HIGHLY agree. The 'Trooch ain't done any memorable solos in quite some time. Maybe some decent ones heres and there, but ya, no Under a Glass Moon.


----------



## mmr007

I was reading this thread and listening to different Dream Theater songs listed above to see the diff in early and later solos and song writing and one of my daughters friends (11 y/o little girl) who spent the night for a sleepover heard the music and said "You like dream theater? Cool, they rock. I saw them live in minnesota once" Wasn't expecting that from a lil girl from alabama....go figure


----------



## Mordacain

mmr007 said:


> I was reading this thread and listening to different Dream Theater songs listed above to see the diff in early and later solos and song writing and one of my daughters friends (11 y/o little girl) who spent the night for a sleepover heard the music and said "You like dream theater? Cool, they rock. I saw them live in minnesota once" Wasn't expecting that from a lil girl from alabama....go figure



That's beyond awesome. I'd figure the parents have to be fans for that to happen though... unless the child's just a genius and is naturally drawn towards complex music.


----------



## BigPhi84

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Not to mention Withers' guitar solo. No-one here can say it sucks just because It's from BL&SL. No-one.


I'm not gonna say that the solo in Wither sucks (b/c that would be crazy), but I do want to point out that this solo is largely a transcription of Brian May's solo from Bohemian Rhapsody. So, I would chalk the genius of that solo more to Queen than John Petrucci.

That being said, there have been some decent solos in recent DT Albums. I think it's just that us older fans are waiting for the bar to be raised again. Who knows if it ever will.  

On a side note, I really enjoyed the solos on Suspended Animation.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

BigPhi84 said:


> I'm not gonna say that the solo in Wither sucks (b/c that would be crazy), but I do want to point out that this solo is largely a transcription of Brian May's solo from Bohemian Rhapsody. So, I would chalk the genius of that solo more to Queen than John Petrucci.
> 
> That being said, there have been some decent solos in recent DT Albums. I think it's just that us older fans are waiting for the bar to be raised again. Who knows if it ever will.
> 
> On a side note, I really enjoyed the solos on Suspended Animation.



Yes, I get what you are trying to say. Petrucci has a little worse solos that he did earlier on his career, but my point is that the notes/second thing doesn't have anything to do with it.

And to be honest, The Best Of Times (ahh, the irony) has probably the best solos Petrucci has ever done and so has The Shattered Fortress, don't they?


----------



## MTech

Heard some inside on this last night from some other artists, not sure if it was posted already but I don't want to read 12+ pages to find out either 

But basically it's the rest of DT's fault, they gave him an ultimatum to pick one band or the other rather then just let him do both or temp for A7X. If you get to go out and make more money while having a great time, especially with the economy of today, who can blame him.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yes, I get what you are trying to say. Petrucci has a little worse solos that he did earlier on his career, but my point is that the notes/second thing doesn't have anything to do with it.



Nobody said it did. "Under a glass moon", "Erotomania", hell even some parts of "Dance of Eternity" are incredible and use a lot of notes and high speed phrases. The quality of the phrasing is what is missing now, it's not about speed or note quantity.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well no-one has given such a statement so we can talk about that only as a rumor. 

What I have read about the reason for Mike leaving was that he wanted a brake and the rest of the band didn't so they either kicked Mike or Mike left himself for the greater good of the fans.


----------



## Moro

It's not just about the solos guys. I mean, we talk about that because this is a guitar-oriented forum. But think of the things DT has improved over time... 

For instance, Petrucci and Ruddess are largely responsible for the melodies of the songs, which IMO is one of the items DT has been improving with every record out there, consistently. I think the melodies these guys write have become more elegant and articulated as time has passed, and I think that shows a lot of maturity regarding their songwriting skills. And (to me at least) there's NOTHING more important than the melody of a song. 

The albums haven't sucked, the focus has just changed. It has become less of the "Metropolis-wacko-middle-section" idea and a lot more arranging and songwriting. And personally, I have loved it. BC&SL was not my favorite album, by any extent. I mostly did not like it. But the previous albums are all great to me, and even though I'm not a fan of the overall "style" of BC&SL, the melodies in it are still kickass.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I think the best of times solo could be one of his best, except for the somewhat mindless wank in the middle of it. 

On topic, here is a transcript of his radio interview where he explains things really well:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY: 'It Would Be A Tragedy If I Never Got To Be On Stage With DREAM THEATER Again'


----------



## mmr007

Mordacain said:


> That's beyond awesome. I'd figure the parents have to be fans for that to happen though... unless the child's just a genius and is naturally drawn towards complex music.


 
Her parents took her to the concert so I would assume so, but they are all originally from jamaica and to look at them you would not ever assume they are dream theater fans so #1 I am guilty of typecasting and #2 people from all backgrounds will gravitate towards good music where ever they find it


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I think the best of times solo could be one of his best, except for the somewhat mindless wank in the middle of it.
> 
> On topic, here is a transcript of his radio interview where he explains things really well:
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY: 'It Would Be A Tragedy If I Never Got To Be On Stage With DREAM THEATER Again'



That article just gave me a thousand hopes. Thank you!


----------



## pineappleman

JPhoenix19 said:


> i think Blake Richardson should try out for DT.



 I would personally murder every member of Dream Theater if that happened.


----------



## Antimatter

Don't go crazy pineapple he just said 'try out'


----------



## Mordacain

Moro said:


> It's not just about the solos guys. I mean, we talk about that because this is a guitar-oriented forum. But think of the things DT has improved over time...
> 
> For instance, Petrucci and Ruddess are largely responsible for the melodies of the songs, which IMO is one of the items DT has been improving with every record out there, consistently. I think the melodies these guys write have become more elegant and articulated as time has passed, and I think that shows a lot of maturity regarding their songwriting skills. And (to me at least) there's NOTHING more important than the melody of a song.
> 
> The albums haven't sucked, the focus has just changed. It has become less of the "Metropolis-wacko-middle-section" idea and a lot more arranging and songwriting. And personally, I have loved it. BC&SL was not my favorite album, by any extent. I mostly did not like it. But the previous albums are all great to me, and even though I'm not a fan of the overall "style" of BC&SL, the melodies in it are still kickass.



I have to agree. The melodies are one of Dream Theater's strongest suits. The interplay between Jordan and John is unmatched IMO. The shattered fortress, while I am not a fan of the lyrical content did have some awesome shifts and calls to the prior songs. It had a more classical song structure and it rocked for it. 

I actually overall dislike "Wither" but the solo is very memorable. 

I've always loved how DT can manage to weave so many disparate styles together in a single track and have retain fluidity and scope (which was one of SFAM's strong points I think).


----------



## dreamermind

MP on Eddie Trunk Show 
for enyone who wants to listen


----------



## Rashputin

dreamermind said:


> MP on Eddie Trunk Show
> for enyone who wants to listen




thanks


----------



## bostjan

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nobody said it did. "Under a glass moon", "Erotomania", hell even some parts of "Dance of Eternity" are incredible and use a lot of notes and high speed phrases. The quality of the phrasing is what is missing now, it's not about speed or note quantity.




Three of my favorite guitar solos. 

Funny how this thread has almost become a "JP sucks now" thread about three times. I honestly think that Petrucci has been one of the most tasteful big name hard rock guitarists out there. I'm not sure who some of you guys are comparing him to. I certainly don't hear _____-core bands doing guitar licks as tasty as JP.


----------



## splinter8451

JP has a few amazing and memorable solos on the latest albums. Ministry of Lost Souls have awesome solos and The Count of Tuscany has some of my favorite lead lines he has ever done.

And I just noticed I got neg rep'd with the message "liar" for posting the Rudess reply video...


----------



## Xaios

For awesome newer JP solos, please go listen to "The Razor's Edge" solo from Octavarium. Also, "In The Name Of God" had some seriously tasty shredding.


----------



## Opeth666

as I am solo poor? I dont think so and there was tons of feeling in that solo...it was called anger! it mixed so well with that song which is why its my favorite song by dream theater ever.

and im surprised noone has mentioned the Octavarium solo 

EDIT: just got Ninja'd


----------



## Chickenhawk

Opeth666 said:


> as I am solo poor? I dont think so and there was tons of feeling in that solo...it was called anger! it mixed so well with that song which is why its my favorite song by dream theater ever.
> 
> and im surprised noone has mentioned the Octavarium solo
> 
> EDIT: just got Ninja'd



Just for the record. Feeling = Emotion.

Anger is an emotion.



dreamermind - thanks for the interview.


----------



## Dehumanize

Anyone who doesn't agree that Petrucci is an incredible player needs to clean the bullshit out of their ears.


----------



## Joose

Petrucci is the fuckin' man. Those who do not agree, are probably just jealous of how incredible his playing and writing is.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Petrucci is not a man. Petrucci is a god in bearmode.


----------



## pineappleman

Xaios said:


> For awesome newer JP solos, please go listen to "The Razor's Edge" solo from Octavarium.



THIS. OH MY GOD I jizz so hard every time I hear the end of that song!!!


----------



## Sephiroth952

/argument


----------



## IDLE

I think the big question here is: Is he still doing the project with Michael!??

It really doesn't sound too bad in the interview. It sounds like they'll all be back together in a few years so I'm not really worried.


----------



## Azyiu

dreamermind said:


> MP on Eddie Trunk Show
> for enyone who wants to listen



Many thanks for the interview, dreamermind! 




Xaios said:


> For awesome newer JP solos, please go listen to "The Razor's Edge" solo from Octavarium. Also, "In The Name Of God" had some seriously tasty shredding.



Agreed! But then IMHO great, sophicated (not necessarily complex) solos are far and few in between since 8vm... It feels to me JP's solos are not as melodic and touching in a sense as his early stuff. But that's just *me*.




Opeth666 said:


> as I am solo poor? I dont think so and there was tons of feeling in that solo...it was called anger! it mixed so well with that song which is why its my favorite song by dream theater ever.
> 
> and im surprised noone has mentioned the Octavarium solo
> 
> EDIT: just got Ninja'd



No need to get so worked up there, man, it is just an opinion and different people feel differen ways about any given solo.


----------



## Asrial

This gives me a serious reason to go watch A7X

Q_Q


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Well that's not good


----------



## MABGuitar

IDLE said:


> I think the big question here is: Is he still doing the project with Michael!??



He's not, I think it was Mikael or Steven that said in an interview that they had written some stuff already and that they couldn't see at all how they could fit drums into it...


----------



## pineappleman

IDLE said:


> I think the big question here is: Is he still doing the project with Michael!??



'TIS SPELLED MIKAEL 

And no.


----------



## Psyy

It might have been mentioned before, but I'd like to see Bobby Jarzombek as a replacement. There's no guarantee the chemistry would be there between band members, but the dude's RIDICULOUSLY underrated.


----------



## zero_end

I have to agree with Mike.

Dream Theater needs a musical break, the Rudess-era has been a bit of a wankfest and a show-off of musical influences (not necessarily Jordan's fault in that)

I see a glass half full here. This can only benefit both sides in the long term. Mike's has made a name of himself and can go and play with whomever he wants to. And Dream Theater can expand their sound further to whatever direction they want to take it, and how well can they accomplish it? That remains to be seen...

Now, as far as Mike's replacement, there's a couple of things to have into consideration, besides the obvious technnical skills:

-The personality of the drummer: it has to be the outgoing, show-off type of person (kind of like mike's) so it can gel better with the more, quiet, introvertive personalities of the rest of the band; as long as such drummer knows his place in the band: a sole replacement.

-The touring expereince of such drummer: Dream Theater are road dogs (but i think that will change without Mike, remains to be seen as well), so his replacement has to be road-tested.

There's also the possibility for them to want a drummer that only does what he's told to. On that regard, maybe Bobby Jarzombek or Virgil Donati are good candidates, they are highly skilled, road tested drummers that can do the job.

But as the former, I'm more inclined to Jeremy Colson, Mike Mangini (he quit Steve Vai tourng band years ago because he doesn't wanted to tour anymore, moght change his mind) or Marco Minneman (don't know about his touring experience). They can contribute to some interesting drumming ideas.

One thing's for shure: all of the guys at DT will have to step up in their roles in the band and work extra, especially for the booking of gigs and the promotional side. Also, John Myung will have to step out of his comfort zones and be *much more* of a team player.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

zero_end said:


> I have to agree with Mike.
> 
> Dream Theater needs a musical break, the Rudess-era has been a bit of a wankfest and a show-off of musical influences (not necessarily Jordan's fault in that)
> 
> I see a glass half full here. This can only benefit both sides in the long term. Mike's has made a name of himself and can go and play with whomever he wants to. And Dream Theater can expand their sound further to whatever direction they want to take it, and how well can they accomplish it? That remains to be seen...
> 
> Now, as far as Mike's replacement, there's a couple of things to have into consideration, besides the obvious technnical skills:
> 
> -The personality of the drummer: it has to be the outgoing, show-off type of person (kind of like mike's) so it can gel better with the more, quiet, introvertive personalities of the rest of the band; as long as such drummer knows his place in the band: a sole replacement.
> 
> -The touring expereince of such drummer: Dream Theater are road dogs (but i think that will change without Mike, remains to be seen as well), so his replacement has to be road-tested.
> 
> There's also the possibility for them to want a drummer that only does what he's told to. On that regard, maybe Bobby Jarzombek or Virgil Donati are good candidates, they are highly skilled, road tested drummers that can do the job.
> 
> But as the former, I'm more inclined to Jeremy Colson, Mike Mangini (he quit Steve Vai tourng band years ago because he doesn't wanted to tour anymore, moght change his mind) or Marco Minneman (don't know about his touring experience). They can contribute to some interesting drumming ideas.
> 
> One thing's for shure: all of the guys at DT will have to step up in their roles in the band and work extra, especially for the booking of gigs and the promotional side. Also, John Myung will have to step out of his comfort zones and be *much more* of a team player.



Agree in most parts.

First off I never thought that Rudess-era was anything like a "wanking"-era. People just seem to put the 16 bar of Petruccisoloing (which in some reason is a bad thing) in front of the rest 200 bars of pure Dream Theater...

And second, I would be really pissed off as a fan if the new DT drummer was ANY kind of tryhard-Mike. Whoever he is, he is a newcomer and really has to gain his reputation in front of fans (Mike did that for 25 years). That might sound really dumb, but think of it yourselves!

And yea, I'd love to see another Learning To Live to be made. Myung is a wonderful musician. I just don't get why can't he write songs anymore.


----------



## zero_end

> First off I never thought that Rudess-era was anything like a "wanking"-era.


Well, we have to agree to disagree. I'm not a fan of Jordan Rudess at all, personally. 



> Whoever he is, he is a newcomer and really has to gain his reputation in front of fans


Forgot about this but you make a valid point. DT fans are diehard and this will be anything but easy for the replacement. One more reason to get a guy with outstanding chops and a great trayectory, 'cause if they opt for a virtuoso but unknown guy, the fans will eat him alive!

And i forgot:
I don't think Terry Bozzio would be a good replacement for Mike for the sole fact of his even bigger ego (the guys at Korn opted to kick him out of the band once he asked them for an equal and permanent share of their catalog, and royalties, something along the lines, and it will be no different for Dream Theater)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

If you're not fan of Rudess I suggest you to check out his piano impros. They are... beautiful and yet so powerful.


----------



## Krankguitarist

I'll step in, though my opinion is my own.

I dig dream theater in parts. Great riffs, great ideas, but when put together into a song it's always left me feeling cold. Like, "Yeah! This shit is awesome! Man, what a great riff! Ah, that sounded a little...out of place...fuck, I'm bored. Oooh! Awesome solo! I want more! ...oh, the song ended with a three minute long keyboard/guitar solo...boy...that...what the hell, man?".

Anywho, no disrespect to the fans. I have a whole lot of respect for pretrucci, portnoy, rudess, that bass player dude...maybe not so much for labrie...but DT?

Fuck, I just can't get into 'em.


----------



## terminus

When I saw this on blabbermouth my jaw hit the floor. I never could have imagined that I'd ever read those words... "Mike Portnoy quits Dream Theater." No Fucking way. It would be almost like reading that Max Cavalera left Sepultura. Oh wait. Well after some thought (and actually reading the article) I realized something- He'll be back in a few months. At most, I give him a year; maybe two. And anyway, you can't really blame the guy. After 20 years of hearing James Labrie sing almost every night, I'd be pretty fucking burnt out myself.


----------



## Skyblue

I'm coming back from a good nice vacation and I see this? >.> 

Meh, not that much of a bad thing really. I mean, it's sad seeing one of the main members of the band leave, when he had done so much, but I got a bit bored with DT with their last few albums (mainly the last 2, I love Octavarium dearly). As great as they might be, they just don't really fit for making heavy music. I'd like them to get back to more of a prog-rock style, rather then their current try-to-be-heavy. 
And as many have said, *we want some more Myung!* I barely hear him in the mix, plus some more lyrics would be nice. 

Yeah, pretty much what half of the people here have said  
Oh, and do we have clues about the new Petrucci solo album? haven't heard anything about that


----------



## MABGuitar

terminus said:


> And anyway, you can't really blame the guy. After 20 years of hearing James Labrie sing almost every night, I'd be pretty fucking burnt out myself.



Although I do love LaBrie, that line made me laugh out loud xD


----------



## darbdavys

infinitycomplex said:


> Just for the record. Feeling = Emotion.
> 
> Anger is an emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> dreamermind - thanks for the interview.



In psychology, the word feeling is usually reserved for the conscious subjective experience of emotion.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Skyblue said:


> I mean, it's sad seeing one of the main members of the band leave, when he had done so much, but I got a bit bored with DT with their last few albums (mainly the last 2, I love Octavarium dearly). As great as they might be, they just don't really fit for making heavy music. I'd like them to get back to more of a prog-rock style, rather then their current try-to-be-heavy.



Its likely that they're just getting older and want to stay relevant


----------



## progmetaldan

While its sad that Mike Portnoy has gone, I must admit I wasn't disappointed at all... I've always associated the heavier, angrier direction of recent times with MP. I'm actually quite excited to hear who they get on drums, I've not doubt they can find someone who can play what he played and more, but also from a songwriting point of view, I reckon with Petrucci at the helm and hopefully more input from Rudess and Myung they might have a more Scenes From A Memory like sound again... Or at least more prog-rock sort of stuff. I also won't be even slightly sorry not to hear MP doing backing vocals, or listening to his angst-filled lyrics, hopefully we get some more input from JM on the lyrics side with JP, I've always considered his lyrics the most thoughtfully written. Yes its quite a shock to hear this news, especially as love him or hate him Portnoy was a major driving force behind the band, but I'm confident the band can carry on, possibly better, without him. And he'll still be around, he played drums on the latest Transatlantic album, which was just amazing, so hopefully more of that, but I reckon he might be better suited to playing in a band like A7X rather than trying to drag Dream Theater down that sort of path which really doesn't suit them imo. Anyway, should be interesting to see how it all pans out regardless. I do think Bobby Jarzombek would be a pretty good replacement that I can think of, as some have already mentioned

I do hope Mike does some more work with Transatlantic though, the latest album is stunning!


----------



## InHiding

Skyblue said:


> I'm coming back from a good nice vacation and I see this? >.>
> 
> Meh, not that much of a bad thing really. I mean, it's sad seeing one of the main members of the band leave, when he had done so much, but I got a bit bored with DT with their last few albums (mainly the last 2, I love Octavarium dearly). As great as they might be, they just don't really fit for making heavy music. I'd like them to get back to more of a prog-rock style, rather then their current try-to-be-heavy.
> And as many have said, *we want some more Myung!* I barely hear him in the mix, plus some more lyrics would be nice.
> 
> Yeah, pretty much what half of the people here have said
> Oh, and do we have clues about the new Petrucci solo album? haven't heard anything about that



People who have the "multitracks" of the latest album say Myung actually sounds bad nowadays. Bad overall sound, sloppy playing. I'm not saying anything, but this is what I've read on some forums... I'd like to hear the bass tracks myself though, 'cause I've always thought highly of him.


----------



## RevDrucifer

When Myung starts playing "sloppy"...I'll give up music.


----------



## InHiding

Kurkkuviipale said:


> But why should playing 100000000 notes/second take away ANY of the feel in playing?



I think the first Arcturus album is a perfect example of feel while playing fast. Kinda offtopic, but I had to mention this.


----------



## InHiding

RevDrucifer said:


> When Myung starts playing "sloppy"...I'll give up music.



Yeah, I suspect the whole thing was blown out of proportions, but that's pretty usual on some forums.


----------



## gr8Har V

the only way any good can come ot of it is if tomas haake joins. that would be very fucking epic


----------



## Soulwomb

The only person I would like to see fill in on drums for them is Danny Carey of Tool that would be the fucking tits.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

People say Myung is playing sloppy because they haven't recorded bass themselves. As an independent solo track it might sound sloppy to ears that... don't do recording things, but as you can hear from the album, the sound, playing and music of course is beyond limits!

Not saying that he couldn't give any more to the band. Just saying that cut the bullcrap about Myung playing floppy. That's how bassists play.

And about the sound. Myung is using a distorted bass (which is normal in metal as many of you know) and... well the bass sound fits the overall album sound, but the distorted bass rarely sounds good on its own... Especially when taken out of the mix, which it was made for.


----------



## darbdavys

Kurkkuviipale said:


> People say Myung is playing sloppy because they haven't recorded bass themselves. As an independent solo track it might sound sloppy to ears that... don't do recording things, but as you can hear from the album, the sound, playing and music of course is beyond limits!
> 
> Not saying that he couldn't give any more to the band. Just saying that cut the bullcrap about Myung playing floppy. That's how bassists play.
> 
> And about the sound. Myung is using a distorted bass (which is normal in metal as many of you know) and... well the bass sound fits the overall album sound, but the distorted bass rarely sounds good on its own... Especially when taken out of the mix, which it was made for.


haven't heard him play distorted


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

BC&SL constantly has a distortion on bass. Even in Wither, though it's really mild one.

E: If you find A Rite Of Passage bass track somewhere you can even hear him using a fuzz kind of distortion.


----------



## Antimatter

darbdavys said:


> haven't heard him play distorted


 
Then you do not listen to a lot of Dream Theater


----------



## Opeth666

darbdavys said:


> haven't heard him play distorted


7:08


----------



## Koshchei

A shame. 

That said, the last album, though very tight, seemed a little forced to me. I didn't experience the normal "holy shit factor" that I've come to expect when listening to a new DT album, although the bonus covers disc still totally justified the price for me.


----------



## Thaeon

I haven't had wow factor since 6 degrees... I thought "Train", "Octavarium" and "System" all sucked... Even though there were a few songs on BCSL that sucked... I at least loved ONE of the songs... Which is more than I can say for those others... The last album of theirs' that I loved front to back was Falling into Infinity.


----------



## pineappleman

Thaeon said:


> I haven't had wow factor since 6 degrees... I thought "Train", "Octavarium" and "System" all sucked... Even though there were a few songs on BCSL that sucked... I at least loved ONE of the songs... Which is more than I can say for those others... The last album of theirs' that I loved front to back was Falling into Infinity.



Personally ToT and 8vm are my two favorites by them, especially for the title track Octavarium. I didn't like SC too much at first, but it really grew on me. The latest album was a below par IMO. And most of the lyrics were just


----------



## RevDrucifer

Myung has been distorting the shit out of his bass for a while now....

I can understand how someone could hear that as sloppy, as there's a lot of frequencies buzzing around with the distortion....if he were a shit player, it'd be complete noise.

I would say he's used more distortion than *I* personally prefer to hear on a bass, but....I'm not producing DT, so, fuck off to me.


----------



## Koshchei

At least Labrie has some serious "holy shit" going on with his new solo album:


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

Jesus Koshchei, was that Labrie screaming? If it is then he should switch to that, since his singing is almost unbearable. The only thing that has kept me from listening to Dream Theater for so long. :/
*awaits shitstorm of neg rep and flaming from fanboys*

Anyway, Portnoy will probably return after a while. Jamming with new people could benefit him and/or Dream Theater in the long run.


----------



## pineappleman

BlackMetalVenom said:


> Jesus Koshchei, was that Labrie screaming? If it is then he should switch to that, since his singing is almost unbearable. The only thing that has kept me from listening to Dream Theater for so long. :/
> *awaits shitstorm of neg rep and flaming from fanboys*
> 
> Anyway, Portnoy will probably return after a while. Jamming with new people could benefit him and/or Dream Theater in the long run.



Haha, no. That's not him.


----------



## AChRush1349

...I need that Labrie solo album...those tracks sort of blew my mind...


----------



## Rashputin

AChRush1349 said:


> ...I need that Labrie solo album...those tracks sort of blew my mind...



I just pre ordered it.


----------



## Rashputin

gr8Har V said:


> the only way any good can come ot of it is if tomas haake joins. that would be very fucking epic



Jupp! That would be #¤"#¤ win.
Haake or Virgil Donati would bring some new flavor, but MP did SO much more than just play drums. He was such a huge part of the live shows, the media stuff, the dvd's, the fanclubs.. everything. He is a true workaholic in every sense of the word, and I think stepping in for MP in DT will be one of the biggest holes to fill in any job ever (except maybe the president of the United States). I Think Haake should stay with Meshuggah though. They have their own thing, and they should keep doing it and blow our minds over and over again.

I grew up with DT. I bought their first album when I was like 12, and I've bought every album and dvd since. I go to all their shows, and I consider myself a huge fan. For the sake of DT and everybody that has followed them through all these years, I hope MP "finds himself" again, and comes back. JP and MP are two of the biggest reasons why I got into playing music. They need to make music together.


----------



## Daggorath

Rashputin said:


> Jupp! That would be #¤"#¤ win.
> Haake or Virgil Donati would bring some new flavor, but MP did SO much more than just play drums. He was such a huge part of the live shows, the media stuff, the dvd's, the fanclubs.. everything. He is a true workaholic in every sense of the word, and I think stepping in for MP in DT will be one of the biggest holes to fill in any job ever (except maybe the president of the United States). I Think Haake should stay with Meshuggah though. They have their own thing, and they should keep doing it and blow our minds over and over again.
> 
> I grew up with DT. I bought their first album when I was like 12, and I've bought every album and dvd since. I go to all their shows, and I consider myself a huge fan. For the sake of DT and everybody that has followed them through all these years, I hope MP "finds himself" again, and comes back. JP and MP are two of the biggest reasons why I got into playing music. They need to make music together.



Haake is a great drummer and all but what would make you think he'd be a good match for DT? That's crazy. And also, Meshuggah are actually still making good music - so no poaching him or I will be mad.


----------



## kung_fu

Daggorath said:


> Haake is a great drummer and all but what would make you think he'd be a good match for DT? That's crazy. And also, Meshuggah are actually still making good music - so no poaching him or I will be mad.



+1
I have a modern drummer with him on the cover from a few years ago where he basically says he couldn't even play in his pre chaosphere style anymore. Also, Meshuggah is the only band he's ever been in and his style is very much a part of their sound. Plus, i think DT will probably want a guy to learn their old material so they'd probably want a fast study with touring experience. I agree that Donati would make a good choice, but i think Charlie Zeleny or maybe Nick Divirglio (spelling?) could work just as well.


----------



## ittoa666

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Ex-DREAM THEATER Drummer MIKE PORTNOY: 'I Am Indeed VERY Sad Over All Of This'

This is ridiculous. Just because he leaves his band to do what he wants to do, people give him shit, and then to add to all of it, he's accused of treating people "like shit". I hate people.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

+1

Personally, I'm glad he didn't stick with DT if he was getting bored, the music would suffer, he would suffer, thus the whole band would suffer.


----------



## ittoa666

dragonblade629 said:


> +1
> 
> Personally, I'm glad he didn't stick with DT if he was getting bored, the music would suffer, he would suffer, thus the whole band would suffer.



Exactly. I don't get how anyone couldn't see that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's all a bunch of fanbois who have never been in a real band reacting like a bunch of children. Bands loose members all the time, and 9 out of 10 times its a lot more bitter and disgusting. I actually think all the DT guys and Mike have handled this VERY well. 

And these guys think they're real fans.....


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sometimes I hate the internet.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Sometimes I hate the internet.



I hate it most of the time.


----------



## Alberto7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Bands loose members all the time, and 9 out of 10 times its a lot more bitter and disgusting. I actually think all the DT guys and Mike have handled this VERY well.



This. When I left my old band, there was 34985739485x more drama among all the members in the band, which eventually led to a complete band break up, and some hard feelings among some of us... This all has been handled extremely well by DT and MP, and fanbois are just giving unnecessary shit to him while quoting pointless reasons.

The internet should die


----------



## Antimatter

Poor Mike, all these people raging at him like kindergartners. What the fuck is wrong with them


----------



## Opeth666

Idiots complete idiots I feel for the guy, people are calling him a pussy and things because hes pouring his feelings out to make things right, they need to have some sympathy and lighten up, He's a grown man but we all have emotions, some "feel" more than others. props for him for not going into relapse and becoming a raging alcoholic.


----------



## Koshchei

The fanatic is a fickle muse. 

Doing everything for your fans is a little like living with an autistic person; They're barely aware of your presence when things are going status quo, and lash out violently when you change something that threatens their schema.

Mike's worked his ass off to keep his fanbase happy, but needs to realize that they ultimately shouldn't matter - not to him and not to his muse. His music should come from himself, and if the public like it, then great. Otherwise, they can fuck off.

The people who matter are the ones you have real relationships with, whose names you know, who will drop everything to help you in a crisis, and who you would do the same for. Not a bunch of frothy mouthed customers who you've shared a brief moment in time with - you on stage, and them flailing around like burning spastics in the pit.


----------



## sggod89

That sucks. Poor guy


----------



## Origin

....These people really need jobs. It's kind of disgusting how they don't even check facts before being assholes to someone they've never met who they probably got beautiful music from for free.


----------



## noob_pwn

i don't even understand why they care this much about his personal decision.
It's mike's life, he's just another dude and people change, people move on and people are misinterpreted. He really just needs to be cut some slack and be allowed to get on with what he wants to do with his life


----------



## Randy

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all a bunch of fanbois who have never been in a real band reacting like a bunch of children. Bands loose members all the time, and 9 out of 10 times its a lot more bitter and disgusting



I did the math the other day and realized I've fired 15 different people during my time playing.


----------



## JohnIce

Someone should show this thread to Mike... he seems to be interacting with the wrong crowd right now, there are still plenty of DT fans who are NOT rude and not against him in anyway.

When he left DT, I went and bought tickets for an A7X show  Will be fun!


----------



## Xiphos68

People are very inconsiderate to what he did. He left because he didn't have a break and he was getting very tired of what was going on with DT.
He left with dignity and respect to himself and others. He didn't go around dissing members of DT and making up lies about the others. 

Which we know happens sometimes in when members leave. 
I hope he keeps on making good music and that he comes to DT again one day. Whether that happens or not only time will tell. Lord willing.


----------



## guitareben

Sometimes i really don't like people.....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Relax. You guys may be more positive about it but you're still doing what everyone else has been doing; jumping the gun.

Read Mike's reply on page 3 and the rebuttle on page 4. I don't see what is so horrible about what is being discussed here. Open letter to Mike Portnoy (w MP response on Pg 4)

Maybe it's the fact that not being a DT fan puts some perspective to things, but I personally think it's cool that someone so "big" has managed to maintain such close relations with his fans over the years. Obviously it's been taking it's toll however...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Koshchei said:


> The fanatic is a fickle muse.
> 
> Doing everything for your fans is a little like living with an autistic person; They're barely aware of your presence when things are going status quo, and lash out violently when you change something that threatens their schema.
> 
> Mike's worked his ass off to keep his fanbase happy, but needs to realize that they ultimately shouldn't matter - not to him and not to his muse. His music should come from himself, and if the public like it, then great. Otherwise, they can fuck off.
> 
> The people who matter are the ones you have real relationships with, whose names you know, who will drop everything to help you in a crisis, and who you would do the same for. Not a bunch of frothy mouthed customers who you've shared a brief moment in time with - you on stage, and them flailing around like burning spastics in the pit.





Frankly the one person to come through this debacle with my opinion of them actually heightened IS Mike......his grace under fire and professional demeanor put him head and shoulders above the rest of DT who seemed not only willing to replace him after so many years but actively forced the issue through not allowing him to take a few months off.

As for the so-called "fans".....your analogy and pov are both very much in line with mine.


----------



## leandroab

Fucking bullshit..

Take a look at the comments. People are retarded.


----------



## Koshchei

ShadyDavey said:


> Frankly the one person to come through this debacle with my opinion of them actually heightened IS Mike......his grace under fire and professional demeanor put him head and shoulders above the rest of DT who seemed not only willing to replace him after so many years but actively forced the issue through not allowing him to take a few months off.
> 
> As for the so-called "fans".....your analogy and pov are both very much in line with mine.



Fans don't like to think of themselves this way, but ultimately, all they are is paying customers. It's good customer service to be nice to them when they buy your stuff, but they have no say, stake, or claim in how you run your business. Nor should they. To be an artist is to serve a higher purpose than mere commercial exchange.

I think that groups like Ulver have got it exactly right in this regard - by making total metamorphosis the one constant in their abstract musical trajectory, they've trained their fans to expect change.


----------



## Leon

What a dick (poster, not Portnoy ).


----------



## DevourTheDamned

im sure i speak for most of us when i say WTF MIKE PORTNOY?!?!!

honestly i havent listened to enough DT to be able to REALLY appreciate Mikes drumming, but being part of metal i know hes a huuuuge icon. 
im also a huge fan of A7X, but only like city of evil and waking the fallen, everything else sucks donkey balls or sounds like cuntry.

why mike portnoy? why?
[had to be the money and young girls following the eyeliner boys]




please discuss and express your dissatisfaction


----------



## pac1085

way more money im sure - good for him


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Islandjam2990

My roommate said he was searching Wikipedia before, and it said that "Mike had been announced as the new drummer for Dream Theater." It was then quickly taken down and nobody's seen it since.

Oh, and he's cancelled all his lessons for the next year... shall we start taking bets?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Perhaps he's going to be filing in. He's certainly got the skills.


----------



## CloudAC

It was likely removed from Wikipedia because there's no credible source.. but cancelling his lessons seems like a good point in the direction of filling in.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

His was the first name I thought of when Portnoy left.


----------



## Mordacain

And its not like they'd even have to deviate from 4 J's and an M


----------



## splinter8451

That would be awesome. He is a god of the drums.


----------



## Enselmis

Mordacain said:


> And its not like they'd even have to deviate from 4 J's and an M



They could get Joey Jordison and be 5 J's...







I will promptly commit seppuku if Jordison gets the position.


----------



## setsuna7

Enselmis said:


> They could get Joey Jordison and be 5 J's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will promptly commit seppuku if Jordison gets the position.



+1


----------



## bulb

i hope that peter wildoer gets the spot


----------



## Xaios

bulb said:


> i hope that peter wildoer gets the spot



It would kinda make sense, being as he drummed and growled on James LaBrie's new solo album. He's certainly got the chops.

Maybe he could re-record some of Portnoy's awful grunting.


----------



## prh

according to rumours (who knows/cares) wildoer didnt get it, nor did virgil donati

but he would be a sick fit, hes got the prog metal chops for sure and could take backing vocals and DT's metal side that one step further


----------



## Kr1zalid

Xaios said:


> It would kinda make sense, being as he drummed and growled on James LaBrie's new solo album. He's certainly got the chops.
> 
> Maybe he could re-record some of Portnoy's awful grunting.


----------



## Lon

Xaios said:


> It would kinda make sense, being as he drummed and growled on James LaBrie's new solo album. He's certainly got the chops.
> 
> Maybe he could re-record some of Portnoy's awful grunting.


----------



## CloudAC

I think im one of those rare breeds of human beings that actually likes Portnoys growls


----------



## glassmoon0fo

harrison, wildoer, and donati are all out of the running apparently.....damn im losing hope for the turnout of this whole thing


----------



## WickedSymphony

Xaios said:


> Maybe he could re-record some of Portnoy's awful grunting.



Or they could just be removed altogether.

Also, regardless of who the new drummer is, I'm really curious to see the band dynamics on stage next tour. Portnoy was easily the frontman of the whole thing so I wanna see what changes there.


----------



## DLG

i was hoping for Jarzombek, Mangini is great though. 

Either way, lets not forget that there were four other people in the band other than Portnoy who have been helping to create shitty music over the last decade.


----------



## Xaios

glassmoon0fo said:


> harrison, wildoer, and donati are all out of the running apparently.....damn im losing hope for the turnout of this whole thing



Geez, you know when you've eliminated 3 drummers of that caliber, whoever they picked must be absolutely stellar.

Gene Hoglan? Dave Lombardo? Bobby Jarzombek? C'mon!


----------



## Islandjam2990

I heard that Dream Theater was just gonna break up, and they were gonna go on as Nightmare Cinema once again.

'Trooch da drummah!


----------



## bostjan

Jordan could be the new Nightmare Cinema bass player.


----------



## The Munk

Marco Minneman or Thomas Lang would be good fits as well for the seat.


----------



## Xaios

Dave Grohl.


----------



## Xodus

Lars Ulrich. Then Portnoy joins Metallica, but not full time, just to get a break from A7X.


----------



## Kyo

Harrison didn't audition and neither did Jarzombek. Not sure they were interested at all to start with.


----------



## Xaios

Kyo said:


> Harrison didn't audition and neither did Jarzombek. Not sure they were interested at all to start with.



Curious, what is your source of information regarding who auditioned?


----------



## Kyo

I won't be getting into those as some people have sadly proven to have a hard time being discreet about these things.

Disregarding any sources and potential "final seven" lists floating around, Jarzombek was in South America at the time of the auditions. And quite frankly, the idea that a drummer like Harrison would leave his very successful current band to join DT for what is quite likely to be just a temporary thing just doesn't fly. Common sense, people.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Mangini?

or MAN GENIE!!!??!


----------



## TimSE

id be happy with this


----------



## Xaios

Kyo said:


> And quite frankly, the idea that a drummer like Harrison would leave his very successful current band to join DT for what is quite likely to be just a temporary thing just doesn't fly. Common sense, people.



A man can dream though... a man can dream.


----------



## -One-

bulb said:


> i hope that peter wildoer gets the spot


I'm 100% with Bulb on this one. I'd like to see DT take a more _Static Impulse_ direction, to be honest.


----------



## Xiphos68

I hope it's Magini or Wildoer. But I would really like to see Dream Theater take a long break and do Liquid Tension Experiment or something?

I mean wasn't James supposed to go on tour but his tour got cancelled due to visas? 

But I hear that Neal Morse is doing a new album and Portnoy was going to be on it.


----------



## Islandjam2990

Xiphos68 said:


> I hope it's Magini or Wildoer. But I would really like to see Dream Theater take a long break and do Liquid Tension Experiment or something?



S'why Portnoy left. He wanted a break, but they didn't.


----------



## Kyo

-One- said:


> I'm 100% with Bulb on this one. I'd like to see DT take a more _Static Impulse_ direction, to be honest.


Wildoer posted something like "yeah, Dream Theater would have been cool" on his FB page not too long ago. Guess he's not the one.


----------



## DLG

bobby jarz declined the audition from what I've heard. He's got Halford, Bach and Riot I think still.


----------



## Xiphos68

Islandjam2990 said:


> S'why Portnoy left. He wanted a break, but they didn't.



Exactly. I mean I like Dream Theater and all. 
But I mean if one wanted a break, they should all have taken one.


----------



## DLG

I'm sure most of the people auditioning are aware that Portnoy will probably return sooner than later. I see him returning in less than five years for sure.


----------



## Coryd

I totally think that Mangini or Wildoer would fit really well. After hearing what both of them did on the Labrie albums....i can easily hear them in DT.


----------



## progmetaldan

prh said:


> according to rumours (who knows/cares) wildoer didnt get it, nor did virgil donati



A few people asked Virgil at his recent Aussie clinics, and he said he did audition but didn't get the spot.

I would be quite content with Mike Mangini though.


----------



## xCaptainx

Xiphos68 said:


> Exactly. I mean I like Dream Theater and all.
> But I mean if one wanted a break, they should all have taken one.


 
the band is obviously a source of income for all involved. I'm guessing MP isnt doing the a7x tours for free, and I'd imagine all in dream theatre are completely reliant on touring for their main source of income. 

Seems a bit rich to demand that the other 4 members loose a large source of their income.


----------



## progmetaldan

xCaptainx said:


> the band is obviously a source of income for all involved. I'm guessing MP isnt doing the a7x tours for free, and I'd imagine all in dream theatre are completely reliant on touring for their main source of income.
> 
> Seems a bit rich to demand that the other 4 members loose a large source of their income.



+1 And it would mean waiting a year or so to record the new album which would also delay royalties from that etc.


----------



## Xiphos68

xCaptainx said:


> the band is obviously a source of income for all involved. I'm guessing MP isnt doing the a7x tours for free, and I'd imagine all in dream theatre are completely reliant on touring for their main source of income.
> 
> Seems a bit rich to demand that the other 4 members loose a large source of their income.



True. I never thought about that. 
You gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## DLG

yep, that's totally correct. dream theater is a machine now, that needs to put out albums regularly and tour all year. The mortgage payments and private school tuitions won't wait for portnoy to finish having fun with Avenged Sevefold on tour, that's the reality of the situation. I wish it wasn't, because I think that's the main reason everything since six degrees has been so generic and underwhelming compared to the magic of early dream theater.


----------



## Nick1

(I hope this isnt a repost. I didnt see it in the search) 

From Facebook


Mike Portnoy's time with Avenged Sevenfold comes to an end
By Mike Portnoy


Yes, the rumours are true...sadly my time with Avenged Sevenfold has come to an end...

The band has decided to carry on into 2011 without me...I had a great time with them throughout 2010, but it was their choice to end the relationship at the end of 2010 as was always the initial plan.......


I bet he didnt see that one coming......

http://www.mikeportnoy.com/


----------



## meisterjager

Ahhh.. fucking gutted!


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Dan

Butthurt Portnoy is most certainly butthurt


----------



## ralphy1976

so we all know who the next DT drummer is then??!


----------



## Adam Of Angels




----------



## SirMyghin

At least he'll get the break he claimed to have left DT for. Until he runs off and does something else instead.


----------



## DesertBurst

did MP auditioned for DT?


----------



## ralphy1976

DesertBurst said:


> did MP auditioned for DT?



i think JP had a quiet word with AS about MP returning to DT...

that or just unleashed world domination 

seriously though, wouldn't you call this timing..convenient??


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Don't now think that this has something to do with DT. MP was meant to break from A7X until 2011 and that's what happened.


----------



## MSalonen

Also, it doesn't mean he can (or wants to) just go back to DT.

After all, he said he needed a break from writing/playing DT material and that still hasn't really happened yet. At least not in the time capacity he originally mentioned (a year or two).

But hey, who really knows. We'll just have to see.


----------



## CFB

He won't join DT now. And if he does then that just proves the suspicion many had; that he did AS for the money. He'll probably do some other small sideprojects and then join DT once again.


----------



## bostjan

I'd like to see MP hook up with Kevin Moore once again, but that will likely never happen.

Truth is, there are a lot of very talented musicians out there who would undoubtedly jump at the chance to work with MP, just as I'm sure there are many talented drummers who would be willing to join DT. If this brings exposure to more unknown talent, I'm all for it.


----------



## leandroab

Wow wtf?

Didn''t know that was already planned...

hmmm vacation time?


----------



## Guitarman700

leandroab said:


> Wow wtf?
> 
> Didn''t know that was already planned...
> 
> hmmm vacation time?



Nope. He's Brokencyde's new drummer.


----------



## SYLrules88

bostjan said:


> I'd like to see MP hook up with Kevin Moore once again, but that will likely never happen.


 
MP played on OSIs first 2 albums but quit before the third before he said he really doesnt enjoy working with kevin moore.


----------



## Customisbetter

Guitarman700 said:


> Nope. He's Brokencyde's new drummer.



Holy shit!


----------



## JohnIce

Now he'll have plenty of time to do bass pedal solos.


----------



## Guitarman700

JohnIce said:


> Now he'll have plenty of time to do bass pedal solos.




As long as he doesn't do that thing he called vocals on the last DT album.


----------



## SirMyghin

^^

That was pretty awful. lol


----------



## thefool

best line "The band has decided to carry on into 2011 without me*...*" the *...* just makes me laugh, i can imagine him sitting there typing this thinking what the dudes in DT are thinking when they see it. lol


----------



## ZackP3750

"The band has decided to carry on without me..."
"It was their choice to end the relationship..."


I hate picking on MP cause its so easy nowadays, but it sounds like he went through a box of Kleenex before writing this.


----------



## Randy

Awe. Poor baby.


----------



## ittoa666

ralphy1976 said:


> i think JP had a quiet word with AS about MP returning to DT...
> 
> that or just unleashed world domination
> 
> seriously though, wouldn't you call this timing..convenient??



You're wrong......


He went into killzone mode.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Portnoy before and after releasing that statement:


----------



## technomancer

Please, please, please let DT tell him to fuck off when he goes, "Ok I'm ready to come back now."


----------



## Uncle Remus

With all that free time he's gonna be having I can see a new alcoholism suite coming up


----------



## Daemoniac

Honestly the guy just pisses me off. I'm glad that he still got dropped from A7X like was intended, cos it honestly sounded like his decision to leave DT was at least partially based on his ego's assumption that "surely no band would _actually_ kick *me* out?!".

He's a fucking amazing drummer, but god _damn_ does he have an ego on him  Maybe this will do him some good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You know you hit rock bottom when you get kicked out by a metalcore band


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Their metalcore days are looooong gone. Nowadays, a7x are considered 'American Rock'


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

technomancer said:


> Please, please, please let DT tell him to fuck off when he goes, "Ok I'm ready to come back now."


 

Hahaha, word.


----------



## Kr1zalid

bostjan said:


> ...
> 
> Truth is, there are a lot of very talented musicians out there who would undoubtedly jump at the chance to work with MP, just as I'm sure there are many talented drummers who would be willing to join DT....


 
Did you read the whole news?



> As far as my future, I am excited by the endless musical possibilities that lie ahead of me...my love for music runs very deep and my taste is very broad and ecclectic which will give me the chance to explore many different things and collaborate with many great friends and artists I admire and respect...


 
You just spoke what MP spoke I think??...


----------



## SYLrules88

wow quite a bit of hate towards him now. when he left DT everyone was all sad. now it sounds like you're all glad that a band "kicked him out". from what i understood, he was never meant to be in a7x forever.

and dont even start with this metalcore shit. i cant believe people are STILL slapping that label on a band just because they dont like them. their songs are quite a bit more complexly written than any other "metalcore" band. and they are tight as fuck live. i saw them just a month or two ago and it was an incredible show.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Just saying they aren't exactly Viraemia. I wouldn't call A7X complex by any means either...


----------



## vhmetalx

Sounds about right.


----------



## DLG

"despite recent tattoo spree, portnoy still not sexy enough for next A7X photo shoot"


----------



## drmosh

SYLrules88 said:


> wow quite a bit of hate towards him now. when he left DT everyone was all sad. now it sounds like you're all glad that a band "kicked him out".



I agree, it's ridiculous. So he left a band, don't hate him or ridicule him because of it because it hurt your precious feelings


----------



## progmetaldan

I heard a rumour of him working on the next upcoming Neal Morse album which would make sense, he's played on all the others... More Transatlantic would be nice though...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looks like A7X cancelled their Soundwave stint as well. Not just a lack of drummer, but due to their dissatisfaction on timeslot. 

Avenged Sevenfold Cancel Soundwave Performance Due To Time Slot on Tone Deaf


----------



## petereanima

I never really cared for DT, and always hated AX7....but the epic amount of SAND Portnoy has in his vagina is beyond ridiculous. Sahara aint nothing on him.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

drmosh said:


> I agree, it's ridiculous. So he left a band, don't hate him or ridicule him because of it because it hurt your precious feelings


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Kicked out by a suck-ass metalc0re band. I think all along Portnoy was hoping they would just keep him on full time, bet he is gutted!


----------



## DLG

if you were a sexy stud of S7X would you want a chubby 50 year old man ruining your photo shoots?

this is like when the cool kids call on the fat kid to help them with their science projects but stop coming to his house after they've handed it in.


----------



## WickedSymphony

DLG said:


> this is like when the cool kids call on the fat kid to help them with their science projects but stop coming to his house after they've handed it in.



Fat kids - the masters of science! 

I wonder what Portnoy's actually going to do now that he's no longer with Avenged Sevenfold. Hopefully, he won't go straight back to Dream Theater as I want the other band members to be more involved in the writing process and see the crazy kind of shit they cook up.

I just find it odd that his choice of words in that letter first seem like he wasn't expecting them to drop him at the end of the year and then say it was the original plan after.


----------



## RaceCar

technomancer said:


> Please, please, please let DT tell him to fuck off when he goes, "Ok I'm ready to come back now."







This is too funny. Fucking bastard serves him right. I love DT more than life itself and have been listening to them for 10+ years, but anyone who knows DT well KNOWS that they were all fed up with Portnoy's bullshit. After years and years of him trying to control the whole fucking gig, there's no way they'd consider "letting him re-join the band" or that he'd even want to. He's a smart guy, he'll figure out something. He probably made a good chunk even in his short time with Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Dimensionator

They're not metalcore anymore, and they are pretty damn good live. Also, I'd call them the new age Guns N' Roses... let the flames burn on me.

But that's beside the point...

He was never meant to permanently be in A7X. He was just there for the tour and to record the new album, and that's it.


----------



## WickedSymphony

EPICxSYN said:


> Also, I'd call them the new age Guns N' Roses... let the flames burn on me.



Does this mean I can hope for a 20 year break from Avenged Sevenfold now?


----------



## DLG

Avenged Sevenfold sounds like what Black-era Metallica and Use Your Illusions-era Guns n Roses would sound like jamming together under the circumstances that they were all gay, not just Kirk Hammett.


----------



## RaceCar

DLG said:


> yep, that's totally correct. dream theater is a machine now, that needs to put out albums regularly and tour all year. The mortgage payments and private school tuitions won't wait for portnoy to finish having fun with Avenged Sevefold on tour, that's the reality of the situation. I wish it wasn't, because I think that's the main reason everything since six degrees has been so generic and underwhelming compared to the magic of early dream theater.



This + 1 million


----------



## Randy

drmosh said:


> I agree, it's ridiculous. So he left a band, don't hate him or ridicule him because of it because it hurt your precious feelings



I don't hate him because he left Dream Theater, I hate him because he had a strangle hold on the writing process of the band and turned them into snooze-worthy pussfest for the last few years. Then after he left the band (that he nearly ruined), he whined nonstop about his feelings being hurt for them not missing him and his shitty writing.


----------



## RaceCar

Randy said:


> I don't hate him because he left Dream Theater, I hate him because he had a strangle hold on the writing process of the band and turned them into snooze-worthy pussfest for the last few years. Then after he left the band (that he nearly ruined), he whined nonstop about his feelings being hurt for them not missing him and his shitty writing.




This + 500 billion


----------



## Randy

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - AVENGED SEVENFOLD Singer: PORTNOY Was Too 'Press Release-Happy' Regarding DREAM THEATER Split)


----------



## SirMyghin

WickedSymphony said:


> I wonder what Portnoy's actually going to do now that he's no longer with Avenged Sevenfold. Hopefully, he won't go straight back to Dream Theater as I want the other band members to be more involved in the writing process and see the crazy kind of shit they cook up.





RaceCar said:


> This is too funny. Fucking bastard serves him right. I love DT more than life itself and have been listening to them for 10+ years, but anyone who knows DT well KNOWS that they were all fed up with Portnoy's bullshit. After years and years of him trying to control the whole fucking gig, there's no way they'd consider "letting him re-join the band" or that he'd even want to. He's a smart guy, he'll figure out something. He probably made a good chunk even in his short time with Avenged Sevenfold.



These were my thoughts too, I really want to see where they go without him around.


----------



## bostjan

Ugh, drama about there being too much drama is redundant, repetitiuos, repetitive, and superfluous.

I still think that it's a good move for MP to get out there and do something new.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> I don't hate him because he left Dream Theater, I hate him because he had a strangle hold on the writing process of the band and turned them into snooze-worthy pussfest for the last few years. Then after he left the band (that he nearly ruined), he whined nonstop about his feelings being hurt for them not missing him and his shitty writing.



I don't even hate him, I just think he needs to do something else and DT could use some fresh blood. Portnoy did however prove to be a pretty HUGE tool over this whole thing. I mean seriously let's sum it up:

DT: Hey Mike, time to do the new album
MP: I'm busy doing other stuff, let's take a break from DT (ie hey why don't you guys sit around with your thumbs up your asses and wait for me)
DT: We really want to get back to work, are you coming back or not?
MP: No.
DT: Fine, we'll get another drummer and do the album without you
MP: Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
DT: (In interviews) No we're not sad or mourning, we just want to get back to work making our music
MP: You hurt my feelings, Waaaahhhhhh!!!!!
A7X: Jesus dude shut up and get out, we don't need this crap


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> DT: Hey Mike, time to do the new album
> MP: I'm busy doing other stuff, let's take a break from DT (ie hey why don't you guys sit around with your thumbs up your asses and wait for me)
> DT: We really want to get back to work, are you coming back or not?
> MP: No.
> DT: Fine, we'll get another drummer and do the album without you
> MP: Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> DT: (In interviews) No we're not sad or mourning, we just want to get back to work making our music
> MP: You hurt my feelings, Waaaahhhhhh!!!!!
> A7X: Jesus dude shut up and get out, we don't need this crap



That pretty much paints the whole entire picture of this situation. MP is really becoming like that annoying ex girlfriend, you know the one you dumped that refuses to accept the relationship is over and yet still tries to interfere with you life on a regular basis.


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> That pretty much paints the whole entire picture of this situation. MP is really becoming like that annoying ex girlfriend, you know the one you dumped that refuses to accept the relationship is over and yet still tries to interfere with you life on a regular basis.



And continue to bitch to her new man about how she never really needed the other in the first place and how she's above that, yet still insists it doesn't bother her while never shutting the fuck up about it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

TXDeathMetal said:


> That pretty much paints the whole entire picture of this situation. MP is really becoming like that annoying ex girlfriend, you know the one you dumped that refuses to accept the relationship is over and yet still tries to interfere with you life on a regular basis.



That pretty much paints the misinformed opinion of a fanboy.

To make myself clear, I respect in MP's choice for leaving DT, but there's no-one to blame. And as MP said himself, he didn't want the brake because he was doing other stuff, but to brake the 20 year-long write->record->tour cycle.

To be perfectly honest, I'm actually interested in more Petrucci influenced music. + The fact that Myung HAS to brake out of his solitary shell.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> And continue to bitch to her new man about how she never really needed the other in the first place and how she's above that, yet still insists it doesn't bother her while never shutting the fuck up about it.



Yep, my does this exact same thing or every time she gets involved in a new relationship and it goes to shit she comes running to me to tell me how much of an asshole he was and I'm like "you're a crazy bitch, that's why he dumped you... everyone else around you sees this except you."

And now we're off topic.


----------



## MSalonen

I agree with Kurkkuviipale and Randy.

I also remembering reading a long and very in-depth interview with Labrie recently, and what he basically said about the matter is that while he's sad it turned out this way, he's hoping that this means other people (like him) will get more say in the writing process. Which was of course previously dominated by Portnoy and Petrucci.

Previously I wouldn't have really been excited about Labrie having songwriting influence, but after listening to his recent solo album (which I thought was awesome), I think it could be a real good thing. And Rudess is also quite awesome.

Besides, I think it's pretty messed up to have a singer in your band for almost 20 years and not let him write anything, even his vocals, ever. Ok, sorry, they let him write ONE song.


----------



## ittoa666

That is all.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

And Myung too. Listen to learning to live for example. I really want that to be a bigger part in the DT -soup. 




MSalonen said:


> I agree with Kurkkuviipale and Randy.
> 
> I also remembering reading a long and very in-depth interview with Labrie recently, and what he basically said about the matter is that while he's sad it turned out this way, he's hoping that this means other people (like him) will get more say in the writing process. Which was of course previously dominated by Portnoy and Petrucci.
> 
> Previously I wouldn't have really been excited about Labrie having songwriting influence, but after listening to his recent solo album (which I thought was awesome), I think it could be a real good thing. And Rudess is also quite awesome.
> 
> Besides, I think it's pretty messed up to have a singer in your band for almost 20 years and not let him write anything, even his vocals, ever. Ok, sorry, they let him write ONE song.


----------



## technomancer

MSalonen said:


> I agree with Kurkkuviipale and Randy.
> 
> I also remembering reading a long and very in-depth interview with Labrie recently, and what he basically said about the matter is that while he's sad it turned out this way, he's hoping that this means other people (like him) will get more say in the writing process. Which was of course previously dominated by Portnoy and Petrucci.
> 
> Previously I wouldn't have really been excited about Labrie having songwriting influence, but after listening to his recent solo album (which I thought was awesome), I think it could be a real good thing. And Rudess is also quite awesome.
> 
> Besides, I think it's pretty messed up to have a singer in your band for almost 20 years and not let him write anything, even his vocals, ever. Ok, sorry, they let him write ONE song.



Exactly. Given how epic Labrie's Static Impulse cd is, they should REALLY let him have some more input.


----------



## Lon

avenged released a statement

Avenged Sevenfold | Facebook


----------



## bostjan

Lon said:


> avenged released a statement
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold | Facebook



Wow, the way that was worded, seems to me, to be politely saying that MP and A7X had some sort of ego battle, when read between the lines, no?


----------



## Randy

First day of preproduction for the new album;

Portnoy: "Hey guys, wanna jam on some King Crimson?"

A7X: "You're out."


----------



## SirMyghin

Randy said:


> First day of preproduction for the new album;
> 
> Portnoy: "Hey guys, wanna jam on some King Crimson?"
> 
> A7X: "You're out."




I <3 King Crimson

Edit: I hadn't heard Labrie's album (2nd one I guess, but I haven't heard either) so looking it up on Youtube. Damn this is good. I hadn't equating him enterring the equation much either way but it would be a very good thing. The phrasing/pacing of the vocals is refreshing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ He wins


----------



## kmanick

Randy said:


> First day of preproduction for the new album;
> 
> Portnoy: "Hey guys, wanna jam on some King Crimson?"
> 
> A7X: "You're out."


 

good one!


----------



## WickedSymphony

bostjan said:


> Wow, the way that was worded, seems to me, to be politely saying that MP and A7X had some sort of ego battle, when read between the lines, no?



Every link in here posted about recent A7X news makes them seem like huge egotistical douchebags to me, anyway. And Portnoy...well, we all know Portnoy


----------



## Soubi7string

Guitarman700 said:


> Nope. He's Brokencyde's new drummer.



too bad he'll be the only good thing about their music


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> First day of preproduction for the new album;
> 
> Portnoy: "Hey guys, wanna jam on some King Crimson?"
> 
> A7X: "You're out."



Winnar!


----------



## lookralphsbak

BAWWWWW


----------



## drmosh

Randy said:


> I don't hate him because he left Dream Theater, I hate him because he had a strangle hold on the writing process of the band and turned them into snooze-worthy pussfest for the last few years. Then after he left the band (that he nearly ruined), he whined nonstop about his feelings being hurt for them not missing him and his shitty writing.



Well that certainly explains things for me, I don't know enough about DT and was just going by the comments here which went from "Oh shit my favourite drummer left my favourite band" to "Fuck Portnoy I hate him" very quickly


----------



## progmetaldan

Kurkkuviipale said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm actually interested in more Petrucci influenced music. + The fact that Myung HAS to brake out of his solitary shell.





Kurkkuviipale said:


> And Myung too. Listen to learning to live for example. I really want that to be a bigger part in the DT -soup.




Massive +1 The idea of this has me very excited to hear what they come up with!


----------



## JohnIce

WickedSymphony said:


> Every link in here posted about recent A7X news makes them seem like huge egotistical douchebags to me, anyway. And Portnoy...well, we all know Portnoy



I don't agree, but then I also don't mind A7X's music unlike a lot of people here 

I can totally see why they wouldn't want Mike drumming for them... it's like you were in a band, had a hit single or two, then when you're really making it big, your guitar player dies. So Steve Vai agrees to join the band. Now, it would no longer be your band, it would be your band feat. Steve Vai. It'd be a novelty act and it'd be incredibly distracting. I went to see A7X a few weeks ago, and the conversations before and after the show were almost always revolving around Portnoy. Much of the experience of seeing the band and hearing their music went away because of the novelty of seeing Portnoy behind the drums, comparing his fills to Dream Theater stuff, etc.

A7X obviously want to work as and portray themselves as one unified band, not a compilation of solo acts. Of course they want a drummer their age, probably from their area, with similar backgrounds as them and who isn't already famous from somewhere else. It gives them a clean slate and a relaxed working atmosphere.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT-Wish I could find a whole video of the sketch.


----------



## Stroked

90% of the posts in this thread are just sad.


----------



## drmosh

Stroked said:


> 90% of the posts in this thread are just sad.



and yours is a substantial contribution?


----------



## tacotiklah

Well I don't know too much about either band, so I can't make all that much of an informed opinion on it. That being said, everything I've read regarding AX7 and Mike has been more or less "No Mike, we really don't want your ego or sob stories in here, so leave."

While it may have been planned in advance, this still reeks of ego conflicts and that I think was, in the end, a big factor in Mike getting the axe.

I think after Mike uses up a big box of kleenex, mans the fuck up, and learns to keep his ego and opinions to himself, he'll be in a better position making great music again. If not, he will be well acquainted with the unemployment office.


----------



## Lon

ghstofperdition said:


> Well I don't know too much about either band, so I can't make all that much of an informed opinion on it. That being said, everything I've read regarding AX7 and Mike has been more or less "No Mike, we really don't want your ego or sob stories in here, so leave."
> 
> While it may have been planned in advance, this still reeks of ego conflicts and that I think was, in the end, a big factor in Mike getting the axe.
> 
> I think after Mike uses up a big box of kleenex, mans the fuck up, and learns to keep his ego and opinions to himself, he'll be in a better position making great music again. If not, he will be well acquainted with the unemployment office.


if he did his contracts right he made a big chunk o chatter of the A7X gig, now get that stuff wisely invested and live happily ever after, if you dont drink or do drugs or have a expensive guitar fetish living can be cheap


----------



## QuambaFu

Dream Theater should write Metropolis Pt. 3 without him.


----------



## koolaider

damn that sucks. well, mike gonna drum for me! XDDD lol but yea hope hes get back to his feet.


----------



## tacotiklah

Lon said:


> if he did his contracts right he made a big chunk o chatter of the A7X gig, now get that stuff wisely invested and live happily ever after, if you dont drink or do drugs or have a expensive guitar fetish living can be cheap



I wouldn't know because I drink like a fish, smoke weed on occasion and am a self-professed gear whore. 

Back on topic:
Yeah I grinds my gears when I see super talented guys like Mike become self aware of their own talent and then that ego consumes them. We're watching the end result of that now. I just hope and pray that the guy gets it together, and becomes more grateful for what he's got. I know a couple top-notch drummers (including my own) that would kill to get the kind of gigs that Mike can.


----------



## WickedSymphony

JohnIce said:


> I don't agree, but then I also don't mind A7X's music unlike a lot of people here



Oh, I'm fine with their decision to not have him in their band for that reason (or any reason at all), but the other things they said and did make them come off that way.

Like do they really think they're such hot shit that they can move Iron Maiden's time slot or shift around how many other bands in that festival? Come on. Iron Maiden's been one of the biggest acts in metal for 30 years, and the article said they sold what, 8,000 albums nationwide down there? I'm sorry, but in a festival of 180,000, that really ain't shit.

And then they expect Dream Theater and Portnoy to be entirely hush hush about their split because it's how *they* handle things. Guess they don't understand that there's fans of Dream Theater and not just A7X who would like to know what's going on.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

SYLrules88 said:


> wow quite a bit of hate towards him now. when he left DT everyone was all sad. now it sounds like you're all glad that a band "kicked him out". from what i understood, he was never meant to be in a7x forever.
> 
> and dont even start with this metalcore shit. i cant believe people are STILL slapping that label on a band just because they dont like them. their songs are quite a bit more complexly written than any other "metalcore" band. and they are tight as fuck live. i saw them just a month or two ago and it was an incredible show.



Im not a fan, but saw them live, truly amazing show. Those guys can PLAY.


----------



## noxian

MSalonen said:


> I agree with Kurkkuviipale and Randy.
> 
> I also remembering reading a long and very in-depth interview with Labrie recently, and what he basically said about the matter is that while he's sad it turned out this way, he's hoping that this means other people (like him) will get more say in the writing process. Which was of course previously dominated by Portnoy and Petrucci.
> 
> Previously I wouldn't have really been excited about Labrie having songwriting influence, but after listening to his recent solo album (which I thought was awesome), I think it could be a real good thing. And Rudess is also quite awesome.
> 
> Besides, I think it's pretty messed up to have a singer in your band for almost 20 years and not let him write anything, even his vocals, ever. Ok, sorry, they let him write ONE song.





technomancer said:


> Exactly. Given how epic Labrie's Static Impulse cd is, they should REALLY let him have some more input.



then again, let's rein in the "Portnoy unfairly dominated everything" hyperbole a bit.

in that exact same interview (if you're talking about the one i think you're talking about), Labrie basically said yeah he and other members (other than petrucci) didn't have a lot of say in the songwriting process, but he also admitted he doesn't/didn't exactly fight for it.
that was the way they did things and he sat back and accepted/took it just as much as you may claim Petrucci/Portnoy forced it.
so frankly it goes both ways.

could Portnoy (and Petrucci) have been more inclusive all these years? 

sure.

but from what Labrie himself describes of DT's inner workings, could he and other members have stepped up more (let's be fair, Labrie didn't say Portnoy/Petrucci ran around like dictators shutting the others down at every turn. what Labrie described was basically those two did everything, and the others sat back and let them, and that was that.)? 

it certainly sounds like.


----------



## Lon

ghstofperdition said:


> I wouldn't know because I drink like a fish, smoke weed on occasion and am a self-professed gear whore.


just do it like petrucci, try being a bodybuilder, therefore you're not allowed to do drugs and you get your gear and guitars for free


----------



## Harry

Lon said:


> just do it like petrucci, try being a bodybuilder, therefore you're not allowed to do drugs and you get your gear and guitars for free



Instead of the drugs, he's stocked up on creatine, whey protein and fish oil


----------



## CloudAC

Theres no way in hell Mike was just in A7X for the money. Thats disrespectful to The Rev, A7X and Dream Theater also. 
Sure, those gigs would have brought in big bucks, but so did Dream Theater, also including all his endorsements. 
In their Chaos in Motion dvd, they talk about how they can decide when they go on tour, what days they play and how they set it out, because they are financially capable of doing this, which is something 95% of bands nowadays just can not do. 

Dream Theater brings in big bucks for sure, they sell out arenas all over the world, theyre the lead point of Progressive metal nowadays. 

I can agree with the how his whining is annoying, but I can imagine when you have been in a band for 25 years, from which you've organised every gigs setlist, overseen the video production, and been a full on leader of the writing and recording process of each album, and majorly contributed as spokesman of the band and the bands forum, you're gonna be devastated when the band agree's to go on without you. 

But thats just life I guess, it doesn't always go as planned. Regardless, I dont think Mike would have been overly bossy/in control of everything to the degree where the other members got frustrated, they're all grown men that have been together for 25 years so I imagine if they feel they aren't being heard out, they'll say.

Each band works in vastly different ways, believe it or not there are bands where the vocalist doesnt actually write his own lyrics :O :O ! Its actually pretty common, just because you don't sing in the band doesnt mean you can't write lyrics, especially if you have written the song yourself. Hell, in pop music [sorry..], there are singers out there that write none of their music, they just perform it! Britney Spears being a classic example. 

However, Labrie is the leader of the vocal melodies, and has a very large say on how he sings the lyrics. Myung is a quiet guy, we all know that, sometimes I wonder if he's been replaced by a robot version of him  But I don't think other members are taking advantage of him where he can't contribute. The truth is, none of us know how Dream Theater works on the inside, so by saying that Mike didnt let anyone contribute/was too bossy is quite unfair.

Im not trying to come off as a dick or a snob, but I just feel everyone is being a bit too harsh to Mike.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Mike Portnoy on unemployment?!

He should join Misery Signals on bass. Or maybe Genghis Tron can get a live drummer now?!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior




----------



## Lon

CloudAC said:


> Im not trying to come off as a dick or a snob, but I just feel everyone is being a bit too harsh to Mike.


Yeah it definatly seems like this, i think its just a backlash, first the community gets shocked by his departure out of "their" band and now fans search for reasons to be pissed on mike, for example the claim that he withheld dreamtheater from making great music, although i did enjoy BCASL, and of course mike joining A7X, a in my opinion a decent although in the elitist circles of prog-metal-fandom loathed band, was very controverse... a lot of people got the feeling mike is ditching their favourite thing to do some "crappy pop shit" and got offended, now its the backlash

@decent: i REALLY enjoyed city of evil, the other records not really, but especially the first 5 tracks on COE with the faster feel to it were just a sooooo awesome reinterpretation of the whole 80s style gone modern, and everyone who claims syn can not write fitting solos the one in bat country is frickin awesome, simple but insanely effective... now flame me :3


----------



## CloudAC

Syn is a fantastic guitarist, I completely agree with you. A7X write great music in my opinion, City of Evil and Nightmare are both albums that I have listened to a LOT. 
And I have enjoyed every. single. DT album to date, I don't think Mike has ever withheld them from writing great music.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

WickedSymphony said:


> Every link in here posted about recent A7X news makes them seem like huge egotistical douchebags to me, anyway. And Portnoy...well, we all know Portnoy



I know, it's fucking ridiculous. "AX7 is not about the individuals, it's about the music" etc etc. The statement falls down when you remember the music is fucking shit, and leaves them looking like egotistical morons


----------



## Dimensionator

It hurts to see so many butthurt people in one thread. It seems to me that those who love DT now either hate or at least have lost respect for Mike. 
Only the people with any actual sense will respect the fact that DT is an amazing band, Mike Portnoy is an amazing drummer, and will at least admit that Synyster Gates is an amazing guitarist. Music is music, and as long as I think it's good I don't give a shit who's in any one band.


----------



## Randy

EPICxSYN said:


> It hurts to see so many butthurt people in one thread.



Yeah, don't it?


----------



## Randy

*If this discussion is going to keep open and everyone is interested in not getting banned, please limit your commentary to the subjects in the story and not on the members here. *


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Mike Portnoy should join Sky Eats Airplane on vocals.


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## chimp_spanner

I need a drummer...I'm just saying


----------



## pineappleman

CloudAC said:


> truth



This. Also,



PyramidSmasher said:


> Mike Portnoy should join Sky Eats Airplane on vocals.


----------



## WickedSymphony

CloudAC said:


> And I have enjoyed every. single. DT album to date, I don't think Mike has ever withheld them from writing great music.



I enjoyed most of Dream Theater's work as well. And while I don't think Mike kept them from putting out great stuff, I'm still just curious to see what happens when the other members contribute more to the writing process. We've seen what happens in their projects outside of Dream Theater, and all of them are nothing short of amazing, and it's been a long time since Myung has put in his bits and pieces, too. 

I don't know how exactly their writing process works that the other members weren't able to get their say in, but when your band has worked a certain way for a long time and it gets into that groove it's easy to feel like it's best to just not disturb anything and let things continue how they are, which I'm guessing is how they may have felt at times (but I can't really speak for any of them so  ). 

At the end of the day though, the other members haven't been as involved in the writing process as Mike and Petrucci, and I doubt he's going to write the next DT album all on his own, so I just want to see what happens when the others start adding their parts to the music.


----------



## LLink2411

WickedSymphony said:


> Iron Maiden's been one of the biggest acts in metal for 30 years


Actually, they have sold the most records of any metal band. Like 150+ million records since they started, but they sold most of their records when people actually bought music.

Metallica has sold less than them overall, but they have sold the vast majority of their 90+ million records since 1990.


It is hard to say who is technically the "biggest," but Iron Maiden is up there in the top two.


----------



## The Hiryuu

CloudAC said:


> Each band works in vastly different ways, believe it or not there are bands where the vocalist doesnt actually write his own lyrics :O :O ! Its actually pretty common, just because you don't sing in the band doesnt mean you can't write lyrics, especially if you have written the song yourself. Hell, in pop music [sorry..], there are singers out there that write none of their music, they just perform it! Britney Spears being a classic example.



I'd kill to be in a situation where I was the vocalist and didn't write lyrics. (Mainly because I love singing and can't write lyrics.)


----------



## nolow

Just another turn to the story, beginning to feel sorry for MP. 

Interview with MP in Dutch Metalzine &#39;Aardschok&#39;

Statement;

"Just for the record, this is indeed true.. 

Fairly recently, I reached out to the guys to try and make amends and offered to reconcile for the sake of having peace back in our lives...(plus I know how much it meant to alot of the fans...) 

I figured it was still possible to try and save us because they hadn't made any announcements yet or begun any public activity with another drummer...but sadly, they declined my offer (well, actually their lawyer did...they didn't even tell me themselves....) 

Sorry gang, I honestly gave it my all... 
So now the fans on my twitter and facebook can please stop asking me to go back to DT...I tried, and the door is now shut...the ball is now in their court, not mine... 

PS - I'm not crying or looking for mercy by posting this...I am merely trying to set the record straight as that is always the most important thing about my relationship with you guys...no BS, no spins, nothing to hide...and for better or for worse, I tell it like it is... 

I've also recently seen some people accuse my online activity of "looking for attention or media coverage" or "looking for sympathy", but it's honestly none of the above...I merely value having an open and active communication with my fans...always have, always will...it is the cornerstone of everything I've done since day #1 with DT.... 

This was posted here FOR YOU GUYS to know about...here on MY message board on MY website....if it ends up on Blabbermouth or wherever else, that is THEIR choice to spread, I did not request it or send out a "press release"....

Anyways, onward and upward... 
I've got alot of great music and ideas waiting to come out of me and alot of exciting collaborations in the works....so goodbye 2010...bring on 2011! 

MP "

Honestly MP should back off trying to interact with his fans via social networking, it's got so exposed and 
uncomfortable for him.


----------



## Prydogga

"but sadly, they declined my offer (well, actually their lawyer did...they didn't even tell me themselves....)"

Interesting.... Sounds like something only Portnoy would include in a 'press release.'


----------



## drmosh

Quelle surprise.


----------



## splinter8451

nice job DT. I can't believe he attempted to go back to them this quickly. 

I do kinda feel sorry for the guy though, nobody wants him anymore.


----------



## Mordacain

splinter8451 said:


> nice job DT. I can't believe he attempted to go back to them this quickly.
> 
> I do kinda feel sorry for the guy though, nobody wants him anymore.



 

I've had my own opinions about Portnoy's involvement with DT and I am looking forward to the possibilities a lineup change bring, but I do kinda feel bad for the guy. Of course, I suppose you open yourself up for these kinds of retaliations when you are so open with your fans...sometimes its better to keep that personal stuff private, y'know.


----------



## clouds

This is past a joke.


----------



## technomancer

My god is Portney a self-indulgent child. Somebody with 2 brain cells needs to sit him down and talk to him about professionalism a bit and what is and is not appropriate to share with the public.

On the flip side DT has just guaranteed I will buy the next album, which I was not planning on after the last one


----------



## Mordacain

technomancer said:


> My god is Portney a self-indulgent child. Somebody with 2 brain cells needs to sit him down and talk to him about professionalism a bit and what is and is not appropriate to share with the public.
> 
> On the flip side DT has just guaranteed I will buy the next album, which I was not planning on after the last one



Ramen brother, ramen.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Honestly, I can't help finding this whole story rather silly. By releasing the amount of still very uncertain information, Portnoy has really dug himself quite the hole to crawl out from, unfortunately for him. I got the impression he was quite a nice chap when I met him, but he really needs to learn how to filter what information he releases to the general public.


----------



## Razzy

Wow. This is so ridiculous.

MP: I'm leaving Dream Theater, I need a break, and I have LOTS of projects going on.

*plays with A7X for awhile.*

A7X: You're out dude.

MP: Crap, DT, can I please come back?

DT: No

MP: WELL I STILL HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS AND STUFF TO DO SO THAT'S OK.


----------



## technomancer

Fred the Shred said:


> Honestly, I can't help finding this whole story rather silly. By releasing the amount of still very uncertain information, Portnoy has really dug himself quite the hole to crawl out from, unfortunately for him. I got the impression he was quite a nice chap when I met him, but he really needs to learn how to filter what information he releases to the general public.



Yeah he may be very nice one-on-one, and he's a talented drummer, but honestly with all the crap he's said I'm sure he's closed a lot of doors for himself going forward


----------



## SirMyghin

I agree with the above, he opens far too much of his life to scrutiny, and really needs to keep his life a lot more private. 

This looks really odd though, leaving for a break and when projects drop off want to come back? I mean it is pretty obvious there was no 'break' just I want to do other stuff.


----------



## Mordacain

SirMyghin said:


> I agree with the above, he opens far too much of his life to scrutiny, and really needs to keep his life a lot more private.
> 
> This looks really odd though, leaving for a break and when projects drop off want to come back? I mean it is pretty obvious there was no 'break' just I want to do other stuff.



I'd have to agree that it looks odd. I'm sure the rest of DT thought the same thing which probably only steeled their decision to say No and GTFO to MP.


----------



## nojyeloot

Razzy said:


> Wow. This is so ridiculous.
> 
> MP: I'm leaving Dream Theater, I need a break, and I have LOTS of projects going on.
> 
> *plays with A7X for awhile.*
> 
> A7X: You're out dude.
> 
> MP: Crap, DT, can I please come back?
> 
> DT: No
> 
> MP: WELL I STILL HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS AND STUFF TO DO SO THAT'S OK.


 
You pretty much said it, Razzy. More respect lost for MP.


----------



## Dan

clouds said:


> This is past a joke.



This. 

I think most people could tell how this was going to turn out. Everyone knew why MP left, and this only certified peoples theories. He needs to get a better PR guy.

EDIT:







"please sir, can i come back to DT now i dont have a job"


----------



## Alberto7

This whole deal is just funny. It's too ridiculous.

And to think he was so adamant on his decision in the beginning, and now he's like the reject kid nobody wants... I kinda feel sorry for the guy. I can't stop but thinking that he thought he could maneuver his way around this because he was so "important". His gun just backfired him... Poor dude.


----------



## ZackP3750

Why does MP insist on posting absolutely pointless press releases? "Hey, just wanted to let everyone know that I asked to be in DT again, but they wouldn't let me. I'm just telling it like it is, no BS". As if to say "See, I'm not the bad guy, they are!". This whole back and forth is beyond immature, especially for a bunch of 40-somethings who are considered greats in the industry. Dream Theater has become the reality television of music


----------



## Randy

Plug said:


> "please sir, can i come back to DT now i dont have a job"



 Epic.

To answer some of what was said in the last Portnoy thread, yeah... MP was in the band for a while and they seemed content/settled into how things were being done but I've been in enough bands that had members with overwhelming personalities and you hated them or you knew you'd be better of without them, but in an effort to not rock the boat, you'd roll with it. How easy is it to fire a founding member of a band, especially when it's your meal ticket? Not very. He gave them an out, they took it and they locked the door behind him in *relief*.

I'm all for separate creative outlets (especially if you're a professional musician) but if everybody in the band is constantly inspired to work on solo material that's a pretty universal departure from their "main act"... there's a cause for a little bit of skepticism.


----------



## Mordacain

ZackP3750 said:


> This whole back and forth is beyond immature, especially for a bunch of 40-somethings who are considered greats in the industry. Dream Theater has become the reality television of music



I agree with you concerning MP's conduct. 

The rest of DT really only commented in the immediate aftermath in the form of the required press release / explanation to the fans. LaBrie has probably commented the most, but he was asked about it during an interview for his latest solo effort. Rudess posted a nice farewell piece for Mike that I thought was pretty sweet, a fond farewell if you will. DT as a whole has kept it professional, as opposed to MP.


----------



## Mordacain

Randy said:


> Epic.
> 
> To answer some of what was said in the last Portnoy thread, yeah... MP was in the band for a while and they seemed content/settled into how things were being done but I've been in enough bands that had members with overwhelming personalities and you hated them or you knew you'd be better of without them, but in an effort to not rock the boat, you'd roll with it. How easy is it to fire a founding member of a band, especially when it's your meal ticket? Not very. He gave them an out, they took it and they locked the door behind him in *relief*.
> 
> I'm all for separate creative outlets (especially if you're a professional musician) but if everybody in the band is constantly inspired to work on solo material that's a pretty universal departure from their "main act"... there's a cause for a little bit of skepticism.



^ this x1000


----------



## pineappleman

WOW haha. I believe there were a bunch of people in the last thread who saw this coming!


----------



## ddtonfire

From what I understand, he asked DT if he could rejoin _before_ he and A7X parted ways.

And this was not a "press release", it was a post on his forum.


----------



## Mordacain

WOW!! Holy necro-bump super-merge! 

Guess all of this Mike Portnoy nonsense should be contained in one place 

/EDIT - added Mike Portnoy prior to nonsense for clarity


----------



## Randy

When I realized there were collectively over 500 posts about this from the beginning, a merge and an ongoing thread started to make more sense. Plus, it'll be easier to just bump this thread rather than make a new one every time MP has a bowel movement and decides to put out a press release about it.


----------



## CloudAC

Randy said:


> Plus, it'll be easier to just bump this thread rather than make a new one every time MP has a bowel movement and decides to put out a press release about it.



^^^ 

I dunno whats going through Mike's head right now. Mid-life crisis maybe? Poor guy must feel quite sad that his friends dont want him in the band at this time.  I hope he rejoins them at some point after an album or two without him. I am also curious what will happen without Mike around. Hopefully the other members will put more effort into actually speaking to their fans on their respective forums.


----------



## DLG

fake myung twitter account

2010-09-23 10:23:45 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-23 07:16:02 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-22 21:02:16 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-22 20:20:13 - brb Starbucks.
2010-09-22 17:38:38 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-22 17:36:04 - Hi everyone. I'm thinking about playing bass.
2010-09-22 13:12:17 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-22 10:55:14 - Hi everyone. I had to stop playing bass for a few minutes, but now I'm playing bass again. 
2010-09-22 10:34:22 - Hi everyone. I'm still playing bass.
2010-09-22 08:17:58 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-22 08:17:58 - Lisa, you logged on upstairs? I could srsly use a Starbucks.
2010-09-21 22:14:17 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
2010-09-21 20:06:32- Hi everyone. Just got back from Starbucks and I'm playing bass.
2010-09-21 14:14:38 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.


----------



## Mordacain

DLG said:


> fake myung twitter account
> 
> 2010-09-23 10:23:45 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-23 07:16:02 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 21:02:16 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 20:20:13 - brb Starbucks.
> 2010-09-22 17:38:38 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 17:36:04 - Hi everyone. I'm thinking about playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 13:12:17 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 10:55:14 - Hi everyone. I had to stop playing bass for a few minutes, but now I'm playing bass again.
> 2010-09-22 10:34:22 - Hi everyone. I'm still playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 08:17:58 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-22 08:17:58 - Lisa, you logged on upstairs? I could srsly use a Starbucks.
> 2010-09-21 22:14:17 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-21 20:06:32- Hi everyone. Just got back from Starbucks and I'm playing bass.
> 2010-09-21 14:14:38 - Hi everyone. I'm playing bass.



 My friend, I think you just won the thread


----------



## thrashcomics

i have not read this entire thread yet and im sure this has been pointed out but his death was not tragic

" the cause of death was revealed to have been an "acute polydrug intoxication due to combined effects of Oxycodone, Oxymorphone, Diazepam/Nordiazepam and ethanol"

anyone who is stupid enough to use drugs to excess let alone a multitude of drugs to excess knows what is coming to them. its his own fault.


----------



## Double A

thrashcomics said:


> i have not read this entire thread yet and im sure this has been pointed out but his death was not tragic
> 
> " the cause of death was revealed to have been an "acute polydrug intoxication due to combined effects of Oxycodone, Oxymorphone, Diazepam/Nordiazepam and ethanol"
> 
> anyone who is stupid enough to use drugs to excess let alone a multitude of drugs to excess knows what is coming to them. its his own fault.






Bill Hicks would like a word with you.

As with every other thing on this planet, drugs are not evil. Just like everything else, moderation is required. And just like every death, it is tragic.

Christ, I can't stand A7X but it still sucks that he died.

[edit] It is really, really funny reading this thread from beginning to end. Complete 180.


----------



## thrashcomics

Double A said:


> Bill Hicks would like a word with you.
> 
> As with every other thing on this planet, drugs are not evil. Just like everything else, moderation is required. And just like every death, it is tragic.
> 
> Christ, I can't stand A7X but it still sucks that he died.
> 
> [edit] It is really, really funny reading this thread from beginning to end. Complete 180.




if you read my post again you will see that i said TO EXCESS


----------



## Randy

*There's a "The Rev" thread somewhere else where this has all been discussed ad nauseum. Stick to the original subject, please.*


----------



## RaceCar

Razzy said:


> Wow. This is so ridiculous.
> 
> MP: I'm leaving Dream Theater, I need a break, and I have LOTS of projects going on.
> 
> *plays with A7X for awhile.*
> 
> A7X: You're out dude.
> 
> MP: Crap, DT, can I please come back?
> 
> DT: No.
> 
> MP: WELL I STILL HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS AND STUFF TO DO SO THAT'S OK.



LOL This pretty much sums up the whole saga VERY well! 

SO FUNNY I cannot BELIEVE he *already* tried to come back crawling to DT! Are you kidding me? He honestly thinks the world revolves around him!

Ps. GREAT response from my Dad (62 year old former Engineer, MASSIVE DT fan):

"It is indeed hilarious.
I'm sure he threatened DT and then gave them the finger.
I'm sure DT has no use for THE GREAT AND WONDERFUL MP anymore (at least thats HIS take)
And now he is trying to rally his (probably declining) fan base against DT.
Good luck with that strategy.
What a crybaby.
Dad."


It is the ultimate consequence for having a superinflated ego.


----------



## progmetaldan

Mordacain said:


> I agree with you concerning MP's conduct.
> 
> The rest of DT really only commented in the immediate aftermath in the form of the required press release / explanation to the fans. LaBrie has probably commented the most, but he was asked about it during an interview for his latest solo effort. Rudess posted a nice farewell piece for Mike that I thought was pretty sweet, a fond farewell if you will. DT as a whole has kept it professional, as opposed to MP.



Totally agreed, and I guess this puts an end to the speculation of him coming back later on. Obviously they must 1) very happy and excited about their new drummer, and 2) fed up with all MP's nonsense on the internet over the past few weeks...

Gotta say, I respect the members for sticking to their guns here, it would seem kind of strange that he wanted a 'break' then when other projects fell through (A7X) suddenly wanted to come back...


----------



## QuambaFu

chimp_spanner said:


> I need a drummer...I'm just saying


 
I'd buy this, mostly cuz of Paul though.


----------



## Nats

PyramidSmasher said:


> Or maybe Genghis Tron can get a live drummer now?!



Best idea ever. Then they'll finally be fun to watch live.


----------



## leandroab

Let's hope he doesn't start drinking again...

Then we would have a 12 step revisit... hmmm 


Also, he gave me a call asking if I needed a drummer. I said that "I was going to think about it".


----------



## Demiurge

progmetaldan said:


> Gotta say, I respect the members for sticking to their guns here, it would seem kind of strange that he wanted a 'break' then when other projects fell through (A7X) suddenly wanted to come back...



How convenient, huh? Also, MP was probably banking on winning the public-perception battle no matter what, but you've gotta wonder if he went too far.


----------



## WickedSymphony

I don't know if that whole asking to rejoin thing came before or after he got booted or got told he wouldn't be continuing with A7X, but from what he said that he still doesn't _really_ want to go back into the studio with Dream Theater, it's no surprise that they wouldn't take him back right now. I wouldn't want someone writing, recording, and producing with me if their heart wasn't really in it.


----------



## Guitarman700

I just sent mike an email asking if he wants to form a cross dressing melodic crabcore band with me. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Hollowman

I really wish 40 somethings would cut out the High School games. Kinda remind's me of Metallica's Some Kind Of Monster only difference was you had James coming to the realization that he was an Alcoholic, Lars being a Pompous dick, Kirk crying all over the place say "come on guys can't we all just get along". oh, and lets not forget the Therapist what a fuckin joke he was just bad comedy all the way around.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Someone posted this at the JP forum, thought I'd add it here as well.


----------



## Razzy

WickedSymphony said:


> Someone posted this at the JP forum, thought I'd add it here as well.






Priceless.


----------



## ZackP3750

WickedSymphony said:


> Someone posted this at the JP forum, thought I'd add it here as well.





Mike Portnoy edition: "They fucking kicked me out of the band! They fucking kicked me out!!! When the fuck did I become the bad guy?! I don't need them anyway, but they fucking kicked me out!"


----------



## Razzy

ZackP3750 said:


> Mike Portnoy edition: "They fucking kicked me out of the band! They fucking kicked me out!!! When the fuck did I become the bad guy?! I don't need them anyway, but they fucking kicked me out!"



They didn't kick him out, he QUIT.


----------



## JamesM

@Lars video...

Welcome children, today we'll be discussing punctuation with Lars Ulrich...

"Well, when you really wanna fuckin' get your point across you pull the 'PERIOD, EXCLAMATION POINT' move. For example:

FUCK YOU.! 

Or

He fucking quit the band.!

As you can see it is quite effective.!"

Period exclamation point FTL. 

EDIT:
Also, sick Zematis guitar right behind Lars in the beginning. I love those things.


----------



## ZackP3750

Razzy said:


> They didn't kick him out, he QUIT.



I thought that about 10 seconds after posting. God damn getting called into work at 4am 


Let me rephrase: "I fucking quit the band! Now they won't let me rejoin, and I'm the fucking bad guy?! All I ever did was tell it like it is!"


----------



## Razzy

ZackP3750 said:


> I thought that about 10 seconds after posting. God damn getting called into work at 4am
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase: "I fucking quit the band! Now they won't let me rejoin, and I'm the fucking bad guy?! All I ever did was tell it like it is!"



hahaha, that's a little more accurate.

The thing is. I was fine with Portnoy leaving. He seemed like he had completely valid reasons for doing so. I was like, "Cool, he needs a break, I get that." But then he comes out with posting all this shit publicly, and crying about shit, like, "They're not sad that I'm gone, boohoo, they're mean," and then after A7X boots him, which was the original plan all along, he tries to come back, and it's like he EXPECTED the guys from Dream Theater just to welcome him back with open arms, or be nice about saying no, after HE left THEM.

Frankly, the dude just pisses me off now.


----------



## RaceCar

Razzy said:


> hahaha, that's a little more accurate.
> 
> The thing is. I was fine with Portnoy leaving. He seemed like he had completely valid reasons for doing so. I was like, "Cool, he needs a break, I get that." But then he comes out with posting all this shit publicly, and crying about shit, like, "They're not sad that I'm gone, boohoo, they're mean," and then after A7X boots him, which was the original plan all along, he tries to come back, and it's like he EXPECTED the guys from Dream Theater just to welcome him back with open arms, or be nice about saying no, after HE left THEM.
> 
> Frankly, the dude just pisses me off now.




My feelings exactly. 

He left in the first place. After 20 years.


----------



## JamesM

I watched an interview with Portnoy about him playing with Avenged Sevenfold and he said something along the lines of--regarding tracking the Rev's drum lines--"I could hear my influence in his playing, etc." 

I said, WHAT! You arrogant shit head.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^^^^^ The Rev was hugely hugely influenced by Mike Portnoy. I can hear it in his drums too, mostly in City of Evil's album, lots of MP ride cymbal style.


----------



## RaceCar

The Armada said:


> I watched an interview with Portnoy about him playing with Avenged Sevenfold and he said something along the lines of--regarding tracking the Rev's drum lines--"I could hear my influence in his playing, etc."
> 
> I said, WHAT! You arrogant shit head.




Why, because of his "bag of tricks" drum fill (double snare-->double bass-->double toms etc.)? Does he think he invented that or something? Whatever he's talking about, what a pretentious thing to say. I'm sure he meant it in a good way, but again, the world revolves around Portnoy.


----------



## Espaul

This has probably been said, but the title is the most awesome mod thread name edit I've ever seen


----------



## Antimatter

Wait so he got kicked out of Avenged Sevenfold and then when he tried to go back to Dream Theater after only a few months he's surprised of the refusal? And here I thought he was an awesome guy. And what's with all this denial of everything "I'm not crying about this or anything...I didn't ask for a press release on this, seriously"
If he didn't do it then why does he specifically mention it


----------



## WickedSymphony

Antimatter said:


> Wait so he got kicked out of Avenged Sevenfold and then when he tried to go back to Dream Theater after only a few months he's surprised of the refusal? And here I thought he was an awesome guy. And what's with all this denial of everything "I'm not crying about this or anything...I didn't ask for a press release on this, seriously"
> If he didn't do it then why does he specifically mention it



What happened was at some point between leaving DT and either before or after being booted from A7X he asked to rejoin Dream Theater, but my guess is they already had someone lined up for the gig so they probably couldn't bring him back now even if they wanted to. Personally, I'd like to see Portnoy back in DT some day, just not right now. He said he wanted a break and he still doesn't want to return to DT just yet, so let him have his break, let everyone get over the BS and drama, then come back.

As far as him not asking for a press release, he was referring to outside sites taking his statements and turning it into one because the reason for him making a statement was for his own fans to know what's going on. If anything, you gotta give Portnoy credit for always communicating with his fans (even if lately it may have been best to keep a bit quiet over some things).


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Paramore just lost their drummer, and that does seem to be the direction Mike's been moving...


----------



## LLink2411

The Armada said:


> I watched an interview with Portnoy about him playing with Avenged Sevenfold and he said something along the lines of--regarding tracking the Rev's drum lines--"I could hear my influence in his playing, etc."
> 
> I said, WHAT! You arrogant shit head.


Yeah, one of the most influential drummers of all time influencing people.

UNHEARD OF!!!!


----------



## shanejohnson02

When I got this news, I was totally deflated. But it really sounds like a bunch of kids arguing over who gets picked for the kickball team. As long as DT keeps putting out music, cool. If MP is with them or not, cool. If he does his own thing, awesome. Frankly, I think it totally could have been handled better and a little less publicly, but it's been done. 

So, looking to the future, what drummers would you like to see with DT? Morgan Ågren comes to mind first, IMO.


----------



## Hollowman

Oh and I did forget one thing....


----------



## Xaios

We should start refering to everything as it relates to Mike Portnoy.


This news is Portnoy Rating of 3.7 Mikeys on the Portnoy Scale.

You won't be able to comprehend this system because your brain is only a 0.4 Portnoy.


----------



## G33Kster

Besides just needing a new drummer, DT is missing some other key pieces. Portnoy did drums, songwriting, backup vocals, and gig arrangements. Yes, the backup vocals can be takes up by the other members. Yes, the gig arrangements can be made by someone else. Obviously the drumming will be done by someone else.
What's left is the songwriting. Previously, the other members have written songs. The difference I find is the _content_ of the lyrics. Mike's lyrics always seemed so deep to me, and more meaningful than the lyrics written by other members. His lyrics are what separated DT from most other prog metal bands.
My example is as follows:
The Best of Times - written by Portnoy
The Dark Eternal Night - written by Petrucci
Listen to both. Compare. Look up the wikipedia articles on both.
I'm not saying the other members suck at writing lyrics, they do a good job. What I'm saying is that Portnoy's lyrics are what made me listen to DT in the first place.


----------



## Razzy

G33Kster said:


> Besides just needing a new drummer, DT is missing some other key pieces. Portnoy did drums, songwriting, backup vocals, and gig arrangements. Yes, the backup vocals can be takes up by the other members. Yes, the gig arrangements can be made by someone else. Obviously the drumming will be done by someone else.
> What's left is the songwriting. Previously, the other members have written songs. The difference I find is the _content_ of the lyrics. Mike's lyrics always seemed so deep to me, and more meaningful than the lyrics written by other members. His lyrics are what separated DT from most other prog metal bands.
> My example is as follows:
> The Best of Times - written by Portnoy
> The Dark Eternal Night - written by Petrucci
> Listen to both. Compare. Look up the wikipedia articles on both.
> I'm not saying the other members suck at writing lyrics, they do a good job. What I'm saying is that Portnoy's lyrics are what made me listen to DT in the first place.



Don't worry, Portnoy will have a new band, since he has so many projects going on.

He'll probably call it, Aspiration Cinema, or something.


----------



## WickedSymphony

shanejohnson02 said:


> So, looking to the future, what drummers would you like to see with DT? Morgan Ågren comes to mind first, IMO.



Considering they already have a drummer, there's not much point in speculation now.


----------



## progmetaldan

G33Kster said:


> Besides just needing a new drummer, DT is missing some other key pieces. Portnoy did drums, songwriting, backup vocals, and gig arrangements. Yes, the backup vocals can be takes up by the other members. Yes, the gig arrangements can be made by someone else. Obviously the drumming will be done by someone else.
> What's left is the songwriting. Previously, the other members have written songs. The difference I find is the _content_ of the lyrics. Mike's lyrics always seemed so deep to me, and more meaningful than the lyrics written by other members. His lyrics are what separated DT from most other prog metal bands.
> My example is as follows:
> The Best of Times - written by Portnoy
> The Dark Eternal Night - written by Petrucci
> Listen to both. Compare. Look up the wikipedia articles on both.
> I'm not saying the other members suck at writing lyrics, they do a good job. What I'm saying is that Portnoy's lyrics are what made me listen to DT in the first place.



That's example has pretty much taken Petrucci's worst and Portnoy's best lyrics though imo. The Best Of Times and A Change Of Seasons had great lyrics, but frankly most of Portnoys other contributions were just full of angst or try-hard metalness.

Get John Myung back in amongst the lyrics imo, he wrote Learning To Live, Lifting Shadows Off A Dream, Trial Of Tears and Fatal Tragedy, all very well written songs, and so long as Petrucci steers clear of the 'horror' stuff his songs are very good also. All the music was always a whole band thing anyway, so I don't think that'll be an issue at all.


----------



## G33Kster

progmetaldan said:


> That's example has pretty much taken Petrucci's worst and Portnoy's best lyrics though imo. The Best Of Times and A Change Of Seasons had great lyrics, but frankly most of Portnoys other contributions were just full of angst or try-hard metalness.
> 
> Get John Myung back in amongst the lyrics imo, he wrote Learning To Live, Lifting Shadows Off A Dream, Trial Of Tears and Fatal Tragedy, all very well written songs, and so long as Petrucci steers clear of the 'horror' stuff his songs are very good also. All the music was always a whole band thing anyway, so I don't think that'll be an issue at all.



All very valid points


----------



## slapnutz

Who wrote Space Dye Vest and also Wait for Sleep?

I love those lyrics... especially Wait for Sleep.

MP? JP? .... please dont tell me it was Kevin Moore?


----------



## progmetaldan

Sorry, it was indeed Kevin Moore...


----------



## G33Kster

slapnutz said:


> Who wrote Space Dye Vest and also Wait for Sleep?
> 
> I love those lyrics... especially Wait for Sleep.
> 
> MP? JP? .... please dont tell me it was Kevin Moore?




They were.

Both of them.


----------



## Malkav

Petrucci wrote In The Name Of God - lyrically pretty fucking awesome!


----------



## slapnutz

G33Kster said:


> They were.
> 
> Both of them.



Insert "fffuuuuuuuuu..." comic here.


----------



## petereanima

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Drummer MARCO MINNEMANN Rumored To Have Joined DREAM THEATER

Wow, epic upgrade anyone?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

petereanima said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Drummer MARCO MINNEMANN Rumored To Have Joined DREAM THEATER
> 
> Wow, epic upgrade anyone?



NEWALBUMNOWNEWALBUMNOWNEWALBUMNOWNEWALBUMNOWNEWALBUMNOWNEWALBUMNOW


----------



## snowblind56

Razzy said:


> hahaha, that's a little more accurate.
> 
> The thing is. I was fine with Portnoy leaving. He seemed like he had completely valid reasons for doing so. I was like, "Cool, he needs a break, I get that." But then he comes out with posting all this shit publicly, and crying about shit, like, "They're not sad that I'm gone, boohoo, they're mean," and then after A7X boots him, which was the original plan all along, he tries to come back, and it's like he EXPECTED the guys from Dream Theater just to welcome him back with open arms, or be nice about saying no, after HE left THEM.
> 
> Frankly, the dude just pisses me off now.



Hmmm, kind of reminds me of Brett Farve...


Sorry, just had to throw that out there.


----------



## ddtonfire

Malkav said:


> Petrucci wrote In The Name Of God - lyrically pretty fucking awesome!



Definitely! And Scarred and Voices, too.

The Marco Minnemann speculation is just that... speculation. But I think it would be great if it were true. Other names that keep getting tossed about are Mike Mangini, Thomas Lang, and John Macaluso.


----------



## MABGuitar

Well if this is really true, it will DEFINITELY change dt's sound(at least a little), and will make me want the new album even more!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Marco said that he thinks James LaBrie is holding back Dream Theater as a band. Talk about potentially entering the band with extreme tension.


----------



## right_to_rage

I think this is good news, but PSmash when did Marco say that?


----------



## Randy

I heard James Labrie said Marco is a big stupid head.


----------



## Nick1

PyramidSmasher said:


> Marco said that he thinks James LaBrie is holding back Dream Theater as a band. Talk about potentially entering the band with extreme tension.



Ouch. Might just be BS. You know truth and internet are two words that dont go together _too_ well. 

On the up side, Marco did the percussion on the last few George Bellas albums. So that might mean some more exposure for George. Which would be great. George is really under rated.


----------



## bostjan

Lyrically, I feel strongly that DT had become a lot more hit-and-miss lately. I think Kevin Moore has been the only one to consistently write good lyrics. Some of Pettrucci's lyrics are great, too- The Silent Man, Voices, Hollow Years, The Spirit Carries On, Take Away My Pain, Another Day, In the Name of God, The Answer Lies Within, I Walk Beside You, Panic Attack... and most of Myung's lyrics were great (didn't care so much for the lyrics of Fatal Tragedy, though)

I wonder how much influence MP had on the music, though. I think that might be where his departure is felt the greatest, one way or the other...


----------



## Demiurge

snowblind56 said:


> Hmmm, kind of reminds me of Brett Farve...



Interesting thought. 



PyramidSmasher said:


> Marco said that he thinks James LaBrie is holding back Dream Theater as a band. Talk about potentially entering the band with extreme tension.



Well, if he said that, then he's probably already on his way to courting DT fans... of course, he's wrong. LaBrie's solo material is really good while DT has been hit or miss lately. I think that's the fault of the band collectively, and obviously no one is going to blame big-name virtuosos like JP and MP or the role-players like JR and JM. The blame ends up on the guy who kind of makes the band sound dated, which would be someone who can sing in an era of screamers.


----------



## Guitarman700

petereanima said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Drummer MARCO MINNEMANN Rumored To Have Joined DREAM THEATER
> 
> Wow, epic upgrade anyone?



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## progmetaldan

That would be awesome, and not saying its not true, but where in that report is there any substantiation apart from the fact that 'there's a video of Marco playing with Jordan Rudess' which everyone knew about anyway... 

I think Blabbermouth are just trying to generate news...

I wouldn't mind at all if it is true though...


----------



## JamesM

LLink2411 said:


> Yeah, one of the most influential drummers of all time influencing people.
> 
> UNHEARD OF!!!!



Hm, a semblance of modesty in even the most influential of people. Heard of.


----------



## Pablo

progmetaldan said:


> That would be awesome, and not saying its not true, but where in that report is there any substantiation apart from the fact that 'there's a video of Marco playing with Jordan Rudess' which everyone knew about anyway...
> 
> I think Blabbermouth are just trying to generate news...
> 
> I wouldn't mind at all if it is true though...


Isn't blabbermouth run by Roadrunner (Dream Theater's record company)? If so, one might think they had a bit better access to rumours than other people in the self-proclaimed "know".

Cheers

Eske


----------



## WickedSymphony

Pablo said:


> Isn't blabbermouth run by Roadrunner (Dream Theater's record company)? If so, one might think they had a bit better access to rumours than other people in the self-proclaimed "know".





> BLABBERMOUTH.NET is run and operated independently of Roadrunner Records. The accuracy of the information contained herein is neither confirmed nor guaranteed by Roadrunner Records, and the views and opinions of authors expressed on these pages do not necessarily state or reflect those of Roadrunner Records or its employees.



On the bottom of the page. Basically it's just as much speculative as any other site that would post this. (Not saying that it's an impossibility for it to be true or anything, though)


----------



## Dan

I'd imagine a Portnoy/Myung reunion would result in Myung responding something like this:


----------



## bostjan

^ Ken Jeong is hilarious. What's funny about your post is that John Myung is American of Korean descent, and so is the actor in the clip.


----------



## RaceCar

Does anyone know the exact date of when they are planning on revealing the drummer?


----------



## Randy

12/21/2012


----------



## DLG

you're off by 100 years bro


----------



## G33Kster

Randy said:


> 12/21/2012




Won't matter much at that point, now will it?


----------



## ddtonfire

chimp_spanner said:


> I need a drummer...I'm just saying



This would be phenomenal!


----------



## bostjan

Dream Theater....


Y U no announce new drummer?!

I thought they said that they were going to make an official announcement just after the start of the new year, and now it's almost February.


----------



## technomancer

bostjan said:


> Dream Theater....
> 
> 
> Y U no announce new drummer?!
> 
> I thought they said that they were going to make an official announcement just after the start of the new year, and now it's almost February.



They didn't say WHICH new year


----------



## Alberto7

^ I guess one could say that, given how much time has passed and they still haven't announced anything, that's become a very valid point...


----------



## SirMyghin

Be hilarious if we don't find out until the album liners.


----------



## bostjan

^ Or if the new album liner notes don't even say or have a picture, then on tour the drummer is behind a curtain.


----------



## SirMyghin

^^ Better yet have drums off stage, Like Dio with Synths?


----------



## pineappleman

SirMyghin said:


> Be hilarious if we don't find out until the album liners.





bostjan said:


> ^ Or if the new album liner notes don't even say or have a picture, then on tour the drummer is behind a curtain.


----------



## Antimatter

And he does interviews but it's like on the crime shows where everything is dark and his voice is masked.


----------



## Duelbart

Petrucci will just use his guitar as electronic drums controller in addition to shaming God with his solos


----------



## bostjan

They should audition Future Man:


----------



## White Cluster

I heard they're getting rid of Myung and Ruddess and replacing them with That One Guy.


----------



## themike

Portnoy just tweeted this 'While I am totally enjoying some downtime at home, I'm still "In Constant Motion" simultaniously plotting my next 20 moves...."

What the hell is THAT suppose to mean?!


----------



## Xiphos68

th3m1ke said:


> Portnoy just tweeted this 'While I am totally enjoying some downtime at home, I'm still "In Constant Motion" simultaniously plotting my next 20 moves...."
> 
> What the hell is THAT suppose to mean?!



Is he back!?!?


----------



## ddtonfire

Probably
not.


----------



## UltraParanoia

He;s just referring to his OCD...he's not back


----------



## technomancer

Xiphos68 said:


> Is he back!?!?



If he is I've lost all respect for Dream Theater and all interest in their next release


----------



## Alberto7

I don't want him back. He can do as many projects as he wants, and they would probably be really good, but I don't want him in Dream Theater anymore.


----------



## elrrek

SirMyghin said:


> ^^ Better yet have drums off stage, Like Dio with Synths?



Dio's synth player was always on stage as far as I kknow, certainly is in the Holy Diver DVD.
In Heaven And Hell the synth player was off stage and was actually Dio's keyboard player Scott Warren.

But back on topic, is Portney back or what? Surely it's just a matter of time?

More importantly, when are DT going to get e decent singer?


----------



## ddtonfire

elrrek said:


> More importantly, when are DT going to get e decent singer?



 They already have one.


----------



## SirMyghin

elrrek said:


> Dio's synth player was always on stage as far as I kknow, certainly is in the Holy Diver DVD.
> In Heaven And Hell the synth player was off stage and was actually Dio's keyboard player Scott Warren.
> 
> But back on topic, is Portney back or what? Surely it's just a matter of time?
> 
> More importantly, when are DT going to get e decent singer?



In the early days Dio kept his synths off stage as he didn't take them seriously.


----------



## TimSE

th3m1ke said:


> Portnoy just tweeted this 'While I am totally enjoying some downtime at home, I'm still "In Constant Motion" simultaniously plotting my next 20 moves...."
> 
> What the hell is THAT suppose to mean?!



he'd prob be more Smug about it if he was (IMO)


----------



## anne

White Cluster said:


> I heard they're getting rid of Myung and Ruddess and replacing them with That One Guy.




That may very well be the single creepiest youtube video I've ever seen. Ugh. lol


----------



## progmetaldan

So apparently Mike is doing yet another project this time with Russell Allen of Symphony X... So much for a break...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

He said he wanted a break with DT.


----------



## nolow

So heres the latest regarding DT, this time it's about Ytsejam Records.

From his website 

*"As this question seems to come up every few weeks, I may as well go on the record:

I have no idea why JP would have said Ytsejam Records wouldn't be effected... 

I was the one that hand picked and decided on every title, compiled the music and videos for the CD's and DVD's and oversaw the artwork and liner notes.

John's side of the YJR Production team consisted of dealing with the manufacturing factory and staying on top of the payments and deliverys after I produced all of the titles...

Being I have the entire 25 year archive of every studio and live recording from 1985 to 2010 in my home, and being the band currently refuse to answer my emails or calls, I honestly cant see any upcoming releases...

It's a shame too....I was already working on another batch before all of this went down.... 

MP"*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

nolow said:


> So heres the latest regarding DT, this time it's about Ytsejam Records.
> 
> From his website
> 
> *"As this question seems to come up every few weeks, I may as well go on the record:*
> 
> *I have no idea why JP would have said Ytsejam Records wouldn't be effected... *
> 
> *I was the one that hand picked and decided on every title, compiled the music and videos for the CD's and DVD's and oversaw the artwork and liner notes.*
> 
> *John's side of the YJR Production team consisted of dealing with the manufacturing factory and staying on top of the payments and deliverys after I produced all of the titles...*
> 
> *Being I have the entire 25 year archive of every studio and live recording from 1985 to 2010 in my home, and being the band currently refuse to answer my emails or calls, I honestly cant see any upcoming releases...*
> 
> *It's a shame too....I was already working on another batch before all of this went down.... *
> 
> *MP"*


 

It feels like he should've ended that with "So nanny-nanny-boo-boo."


----------



## BucketheadRules

Hang on... someone said Paramore recently lost their drummer...

What I want to know is, did he leave to join DT?


----------



## pineappleman

^


----------



## pineappleman

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It feels like he should've ended that with "So nanny-nanny-boo-boo."


----------



## Charles

Wait..they haven't announced their new drummer? Seriously?

I remember checking religiously to see if they had. I stopped about two weeks ago and ran a Google search with full confidence that the mystery would have run it's course by now.

Disappointing...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, they just keep saying that it will be relesed soon.


----------



## BIGRIGG

This is like a train wreck. As much as I don't want to watch it happen, I can't keep myself from following along. In the end, I think this album will be classic quality DT. Thats what should really matter.


----------



## G33Kster

I have an interesting (maybe) theory as to why DT hasn't announced their new drummer yet.
If they say who it is now, a lot of people will be disappointed with their choice and not even bother picking up the album when it is released. However, if they don't say who it is until after the album has been released and people have listened to it, they will probably keep their audience a bit better (in theory). That is, people will go into listening without a previous opinion about the drummer ("oh, he sucks compared to Portnoy, this album's gonna suck, d00d!"). Just my 2 cents, although I'd really like to know who it is .


----------



## Alberto7

^ That's actually very feasible, methinks.


----------



## TimSE

G33Kster said:


> I have an interesting (maybe) theory as to why DT hasn't announced their new drummer yet.
> If they say who it is now, a lot of people will be disappointed with their choice and not even bother picking up the album when it is released. However, if they don't say who it is until after the album has been released and people have listened to it, they will probably keep their audience a bit better (in theory). That is, people will go into listening without a previous opinion about the drummer ("oh, he sucks compared to Portnoy, this album's gonna suck, d00d!"). Just my 2 cents, although I'd really like to know who it is .



makes very good sense to me. 

so many people WOULD think "If its not portnoy is laaame"


----------



## SirMyghin

G33Kster said:


> I have an interesting (maybe) theory as to why DT hasn't announced their new drummer yet.
> If they say who it is now, a lot of people will be disappointed with their choice and not even bother picking up the album when it is released. However, if they don't say who it is until after the album has been released and people have listened to it, they will probably keep their audience a bit better (in theory). That is, people will go into listening without a previous opinion about the drummer ("oh, he sucks compared to Portnoy, this album's gonna suck, d00d!"). Just my 2 cents, although I'd really like to know who it is .




It doubles as a hype building tool too, as seen here, but your answer makes the most sense. I likely wouldn't know who the drummer is, but I can see people trying to draw too many conclusions.


----------



## Espaul

I've probably said it before and so have others I guess.

Dream Theater is all about being progressive and being fresh, and this drummer change might be just what they need. I like Portnoys drumming, but I'm kinda excited about this change. They'll probably release an album that a lot of people will be disappointed with because it isn't the way they want. For people that want something new from DT, it will probably be a hit. 

And as the other guy above said: people are already disappointed over the coming album just because portnoy's not on it.

Edit:

And I'm REALLY curious as to who it is too!


----------



## Xiphos68

Rudess posted this recently on Facebook.



> Amazing. Writing stage is complete for the new DT album! It's gonna rock!!



Hopefully the album will be recorded very soon so we can at least hear something. Even though fresh is good. I still rather have Mike Portnoy in Dream Theater than anyone else. 

Reasons why:
Who is going to do the setlist now? Mike always did it.
Who will play the music before the shows? Mike gave room for younger bands to be heard.
Will they (drummer) deliver a great stage performance like Mike? Mike was an entertainer to say the least.
Also no more epic drumming jams on Mike's huge kit most likely. 

So personally I rather still have Mike than anyone else.


----------



## Joose

^Agree. I have no interest in DT without Portnoy. I'm sure I'll listen to and like the new album, but just knowing that it's not Portnoy will make it difficult to get into like I have so many of their albums.


----------



## DC23

I've seen DT live 6 times and have never heard Glass Prison....I'd love a change in their set list!  All kidding aside, I like Portnoy, but I wouldn't mind a change. I'm really anxious to hear about the drummer, I think it'd be damn hard for it not to get out before a new album drops though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

G33Kster said:


> I have an interesting (maybe) theory as to why DT hasn't announced their new drummer yet.
> If they say who it is now, a lot of people will be disappointed with their choice and not even bother picking up the album when it is released. However, if they don't say who it is until after the album has been released and people have listened to it, they will probably keep their audience a bit better (in theory). That is, people will go into listening without a previous opinion about the drummer ("oh, he sucks compared to Portnoy, this album's gonna suck, d00d!"). Just my 2 cents, although I'd really like to know who it is .


 

A decent theory, but it's also assuming most people are going to run out and "buy" it when it comes out, instead of waiting until the day it's released and the internet is flooded with info about the new drummer, at which point the judgement will commence. Still sounds like a bit of a gamble to me, but if I'm honest I think DT have only released one good album since Metropolis pt 2 (that album being Train of Thought), so everything I think about the band can be taken with a massively large grain of salt.


----------



## ddtonfire

I really, really expect them to release a single with the new drummer well before announcing him. That way, the fans will judge his drumming _before_ they judge him based on whatever name he may have.


----------



## slapnutz

As others have said, I too think its pretty much a marketing tool. Keeps attention on their upcoming album. Nothing too complex.


----------



## Azyiu

DC23 said:


> *I've seen DT live 6 times and have never heard Glass Prison*....I'd love a change in their set list!  All kidding aside, I like Portnoy, but I wouldn't mind a change. I'm really anxious to hear about the drummer, I think it'd be damn hard for it not to get out before a new album drops though.



You sir might not have attended any of the shows during the 2002 Six Degrees tour.


----------



## Xaios

Also, they played The Glass Prison on Gigantour just a few years ago.


----------



## ZackP3750

Well, I figured I'd necrobump this for some news I just found. It appears as though Mike Mangini will be the new Dream Theater drummer, or at least this is just adding fuel to this inferno of a rumor mill. It does seem pretty interesting though...




> However, the latest break in the Dream Theater story is interesting as it comes from a known friend of Mike Portnoy and Rock industry veteran.
> 
> Eddie Trunk is the host of VH1 TV Show That Metal Show and long running radio show Friday Night Rocks, which is broadcast on New Yorks Q104.3 station. He posted on his Twitter page recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the rock gossip wire I heard 2 reports today from reliable sources: Van Halen album is close to done and will come out this year. And that Mike Mangini will be the new drummer in Dream Theater and is in studio with them. Unconfirmed but likely to be announced soon
> 
> 
> Following a back lash from fans and possibly a slap on the wrist from his source, Eddie then posted a few hours later:
> 
> 
> No matter who gets the Dream Theater gig its enormous shoes to fill! Lets see how it plays out but thats what Im hearing, again. Not official news!



Here's the full article: Mike Mangini to be new Dream Theater drummer? | Rock AAA


BTW: Not an April Fool's deal either, I checked the date and this was posted 3 days ago


----------



## Azyiu

ZackP3750 said:


> Well, I figured I'd necrobump this for some news I just found. It appears as though Mike Mangini will be the new Dream Theater drummer, or at least this is just adding fuel to this inferno of a rumor mill. It does seem pretty interesting though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the full article: Mike Mangini to be new Dream Theater drummer? | Rock AAA
> 
> 
> BTW: Not an April Fool's deal either, I checked the date and this was posted 3 days ago



I've been a fan of Mike Mangini since his dayz with Extreme and then with Steve Vai, but he is an interesting choice for DT. To me DT is not aiming to sound as "metal" like they did with MP, rather a lineup of Mangini, JR, JP and JM give me a King Crimson + Yes sort of vibe in a good way.


----------



## BucketheadRules

What if all of this is a conspiracy and Portnoy is still in the band?

Just my


----------



## SirMyghin

Azyiu said:


> I've been a fan of Mike Mangini since his dayz with Extreme and then with Steve Vai, but he is an interesting choice for DT. To me DT is not aiming to sound as "metal" like they did with MP, rather a lineup of Mangini, JR, JP and JM give me a King Crimson + Yes sort of vibe in a good way.




King Crimson/ Yes vibes are always in a good way, I deem your sentence redundant!


----------



## Azyiu

SirMyghin said:


> King Crimson/ Yes vibes are always in a good way, I deem your sentence redundant!



True, and obviously you sir have good taste in music... but believe me, some friends of mine don't like KC like we do. That's why...


----------



## Xiphos68

BucketheadRules said:


> What if all of this is a conspiracy and Portnoy is still in the band?
> 
> Just my



I hope that's the case. But I highly doubt it in all honesty.

Because I've even heard there have been pictures of Mangini at the studio where Dream Theater is recording. 

I know I'm not the only person here that can't imagine seeing DT without Portnoy.


----------



## right_to_rage

Mangini makes complete sense imo. Quirky personality, MORE technically proficient than Portnoy in many categories, he has the ability to play long gruelling shows for extended tours (look at his stint with Vai). Portnoy does have a more natural groove in most of the things he's released though.


----------



## signalgrey

this is almost definitely bullshit BUT....i heard a rumor that Terry fucking Bozzio...would be playing with them.

highly doubtful.

edit 2600!!!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Dream Theater - An Exclusive Look into The Band's Search for a New Drummer

I guess we'll all know soon


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So...you have to sign up on the 21st to recieve an email giving you info on the new drummer?

ugh, just let the people know already. It's getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Guitarman700

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So...you have to sign up on the 21st to recieve an email giving you info on the new drummer?
> 
> ugh, just let the people know already. It's getting a bit ridiculous.



Seriously, what the hell. OOOOO Its a big freaking surprise. No, it's not, its just lame, kinda like this whole damn mess.


----------



## BucketheadRules

^

Reply of the beast.


----------



## ArrowHead

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So...you have to sign up on the 21st to recieve an email giving you info on the new drummer?
> 
> ugh, just let the people know already. It's getting a bit ridiculous.



Worse. My interpretation was you sign up on the 21st to get an email giving you info on WHERE TO GET INFO on the new drummer.

What a bunch of hoops. I'm sure it'll leak soon anyway. As long as the new guy doesn't try to rap/sing, I'll be happy with whoever they choose.


----------



## Guitarman700

ArrowHead said:


> As long as the new guy doesn't try to rap/sing, I'll be happy with whoever they choose.



God, this. Portnoy's "Vocals" Killed BC&SL for me. Ugh.


----------



## Alberto7

Wow, wtf. I can actually understand why they could be so "afraid" of revealing the new drummer's identity. But this article just made me think of something a little darker. Seems that they might even be using this whole situation to benefit financially from it (or just to gain some popularity). It sounds like some sort of publicity stunt, to get people interested. "Dream Theater would like to share with its fans some of the intense process, along with the musical joy, that went into choosing a new drummer." It almost sounds as if they were going to release a whole documentary on the whole ordeal.

Now, don't get me wrong, if they ever did make any sort of release on the matter, I'd be the first to buy it . I know my "theory" is probably far-fetched, and I am in NO WAY implying that it's a fact. But damn, that would be one hell of a publicity stunt.

I can't wait until they reveal his identity... I don't really mind who they choose, as I'm confident they'll choose well, but I'm just eager for that to be revealed, and eager to listen to their new material!


----------



## ArrowHead

Alberto7 said:


> I know my "theory" is probably far-fetched, and I am in NO WAY implying that it's a fact. But damn, that would be one hell of a publicity stunt.




I don't think it's a "theory". I got EXACTLY this impression. "Go to Dream Theaters Facebook page on *Thursday, 4/21* at 11 AM to sign up for the mailing list and to r*eceive more details* about an exclusive and intimate look at the auditions, and *to find out exactly when and how* the momentous announcement about the bands new lineup will be made."

Note, you're not signing up for more info. You're signing up for more info ABOUT more info. I definitely smell a "buy our new DVD documentary to find out more about the process, and we will announce the new drummer at the end of the DVD. Pre-order now!"


----------



## ZackP3750

ArrowHead said:


> I don't think it's a "theory". I got EXACTLY this impression. "Go to Dream Theaters Facebook page on *Thursday, 4/21* at 11 AM to sign up for the mailing list and to r*eceive more details* about an exclusive and intimate look at the auditions, and *to find out exactly when and how* the momentous announcement about the bands new lineup will be made."
> 
> Note, you're not signing up for more info. You're signing up for more info ABOUT more info. I definitely smell a "buy our new DVD documentary to find out more about the process, and we will announce the new drummer at the end of the DVD. Pre-order now!"



On that note, Dream Theater can go shit in their own hat. We live in the internet age, yet they still expect everyone to sign up to email lists to get "secret" information. Get with the times, you old fogeys. Announce it yourselves and be thankful it hasn't leaked yet


----------



## Alberto7

ZackP3750 said:


> On that note, Dream Theater can go shit in their own hat. We live in the internet age, yet they still expect everyone to sign up to email lists to get "secret" information. Get with the times, you old fogeys. Announce it yourselves and be thankful it hasn't leaked yet



To be fair, if "getting with the times" means your reputation could be in jeopardy (which would lead to it affecting your personal life), then I do believe you have every right to keep that information to yourself and release it in whichever way you feel is proper. Then again, I don't know how much honesty/dishonesty from DT's part is involved in this matter, nor do I know what their real situation is in order for me to judge accurately. But it's the way I see it from here.


----------



## ZackP3750

Alberto7 said:


> To be fair, if "getting with the times" means your reputation could be in jeopardy (which would lead to it affecting your personal life), then I do believe you have every right to keep that information to yourself and release it in whichever way you feel is proper. Then again, I don't know how much honesty/dishonesty from DT's part is involved in this matter, nor do I know what their real situation is in order for me to judge accurately. But it's the way I see it from here.



I'm not really understanding how DT's reputation could be in jeopardy if they announced the drummer sooner rather than later. I would think that, if anything, their reputation is being damaged by playing these silly games with their fans. I shouldn't have jumped on the band as harsh as I did, this could be all of the record company's doing. I could just picture a bunch of suits sitting around thinking about how this is going to generate buzz for the new album and increase revenue, but what they don't realize is that is pissing off fans. Oh well, we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Alberto7

ZackP3750 said:


> I'm not really understanding how DT's reputation could be in jeopardy if they announced the drummer sooner rather than later. I would think that, if anything, their reputation is being damaged by playing these silly games with their fans. I shouldn't have jumped on the band as harsh as I did, this could be all of the record company's doing. I could just picture a bunch of suits sitting around thinking about how this is going to generate buzz for the new album and increase revenue, but what they don't realize is that is pissing off fans. Oh well, we'll find out soon enough



You have a fair point there. There could be a million reasons, really, and, since we virtually don't know anything yet, almost any reason imaginable could be true.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Azyiu said:


> I've been a fan of Mike Mangini since his dayz with Extreme and then with Steve Vai, but he is an interesting choice for DT. To me DT is not aiming to sound as "metal" like they did with MP, rather a lineup of Mangini, JR, JP and JM give me a King Crimson + Yes sort of vibe in a good way.



....well, Mangini also played with Annihilator. So it's plenty possible they're still planning on being just as "metal"


----------



## Malkav

The Hiryuu said:


> ....well, Mangini also played with Annihilator. So it's plenty possible they're still planning on being just as "metal"


 
Lets hope not, this whole radio friendly trip they've been on is starting to annoy me...They were the flagship for all that is holy and true in the prog metal world, I'd like for them to return to being just that.


----------



## Dan

They are signed to Roadrunner. What do you guys expect? Seriously...


----------



## ArrowHead

Malkav said:


> Lets hope not, this whole radio friendly trip they've been on is starting to annoy me...They were the flagship for all that is holy and true in the prog metal world, I'd like for them to return to being just that.



A three disc 5 song album of 10+ minute songs, drop tunings, instrumental versions, and not-so-comercially-viable cover tunes is "radio friendly"? And your response to someone saying Mangini can still do metal is "let's hope not, I want them to go back to playing progressive metal"? I'm confused. I don't think you're actually listening to Dream Theater, or you have that awful live Beatles medley stuck on repeat for the last 6 years.


Meanwhile, my honest and true hope is that they introduce the new drummer like THIS:


"Let me introduce to you....

MAH BRO THA"

And I hope he sucks on a pipe.

That is all.


----------



## DLG

They'll probably release a double dvd documenting the search and a double album of rehearsal demos just to milk it to the max.


----------



## Malkav

ArrowHead said:


> A three disc 5 song album of 10+ minute songs, drop tunings, instrumental versions, and not-so-comercially-viable cover tunes is "radio friendly"? And your response to someone saying Mangini can still do metal is "let's hope not, I want them to go back to playing progressive metal"? I'm confused. I don't think you're actually listening to Dream Theater, or you have that awful live Beatles medley stuck on repeat for the last 6 years.


 
Duration of song doesn't change anything, most of that album was radio friendly. They may never play some of that stuff on the radio but that doesn't mean it doesn't have those heavy under currents of cliche...

Bullet For My Valentine use drop tunings and they're as commercial as all hell so I don't see how that would be a point...

The cover tunes were cool, not exactly commercial but not exactly made to be much of a focus...As for the instrumental disc - I don't understand why anyone would even consider that a part of the release? I mean yeah it's cool that if I could ever play a John Petrucci solo I now have a high quality backing for it, when they said instrumental album what I had hoped they meant was an album full of tracks like Stream Of Consciousness 

and yes I want them to go back to playing PROGmetal, these days it's more progMETAL <--- See what I did there to illustrate my point  I think the problem is I have been listening to them for the last 6 years, and after bc&sl I was pretty much ready to give up on them. With a new drummer and fresh musical direction I may just change my mind, they used to be one of the bands that really constantly pushed the envelope and I hope they return to that.


----------



## TheSleeper

^ I almost completely agree with this post, only I don't think they were ever as innovative as I thought them to be, with the possible exception of Images & Words and perhaps Awake.

Systematic Chaos was a big let-down for me, and soon after that record, my interrest in their other material started fading as well. I'm just hoping that this line-up change will bring some creative vitality, so that the album will sound like more than just a new version of every DT album since Metropolis pt 2.


----------



## Xaios

Just out of curiosity, why is this pissing people off? I see people saying "by not announcing their new drummer, they're just making their fans angry."

Seriously, why get worked up over it? Is not knowing who the drummer is so offensive that people, even here, actually feel the need to get offended over it?

That's truly pathetic. There are more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## ZackP3750

Xaios said:


> Just out of curiosity, why is this pissing people off? I see people saying "by not announcing their new drummer, they're just making their fans angry."
> 
> Seriously, why get worked up over it? Is not knowing who the drummer is so offensive that people, even here, actually feel the need to get offended over it?
> 
> That's truly pathetic. There are more important things in life to worry about.



Its not like (at least for me) we're just sitting around thinking about it all day and night, but whenever it does come up I do get a little pissed about it. Its like the new Necrophagist album, you get pissed off when you think about it but otherwise its like "oh well, it'll come eventually". 


I love how showing displeasure on a forum automatically signals having nothing else to do in life


----------



## Xaios

ZackP3750 said:


> I love how showing displeasure on a forum automatically signals having nothing else to do in life



I'm not sure how you got this from my post, but needless to say, that's not what I said. I just find it ridiculous that people feel the need to get so riled up over something so trivial.


----------



## Steve08

Sick Drummer Magazine | Dream Theater Drummer Auditions - Inside Story!

Seems legit...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Steve08 said:


> Sick Drummer Magazine | Dream Theater Drummer Auditions - Inside Story!
> 
> Seems legit...



Pretty dickish with the camera situation basically getting all your documentry footage shot for free and then not letting the person who shot it have thier say


----------



## Xiphos68

How did Mike get over Virgil? Unless I'm missing something? 


Don't know how I feel about DT anymore and their camera stuff. 
Dissapointing.


----------



## Alberto7

Steve08 said:


> Sick Drummer Magazine | Dream Theater Drummer Auditions - Inside Story!
> 
> Seems legit...



It seems they don't really need Mike Portnoy for their business stuff and their publicity stunts, after all... 

Extremely excited to hear what new things they come up with. Not very proud of how they're dealing with the situation... Given that the above information is accurate, of course.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Even though that last contains some beastly drummers, it's kinda disappointing. I was hoping that Portnoy's departure would mean less uber-shred-tech DT and more good neo-prog pop metal DT.


----------



## somniumaeternum

The reason why I lost respect for DT after being an incredibly huge fan is because now it's been more of a gimick than doing what's right for the band. They're so into the DT machine that they can (potentially from what I've read) screwed over drummers just to get more exposure as "the band that turned down incredible drummer XXXXX". 

I don't know exactly if that's it.. I'm still trying to figure it out in my mind but I'm definately annoyed with them as of late. But I do think they should show a bit of respect to the other drummers. Yeah, DT is phenomenal.. but there's not any better than any other band who's technical and has been playing for decades in the style that they want. Shreddy prog kind of throws them into the "drummer / guitar / keys / bass hero" sort of positions but come on but it looks like they may have started to buy into it a bit too much themselves.

Again, I dunno. I'll probably feel completely different tomorrow (or shit, in 5 minutes). But I can say that if you've seen some of their studio footage at Bear Tracks Studios they were just having fun and fucking around doing what they loved. For better or worse, I don't get that at all anymore from them - everything feels fabricated.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Also may be pissed cause I was really really hoping it'd be Thomas Lang. (yeah yeah, I know I'm probably the only one )


----------



## Varcolac

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Pretty dickish with the camera situation basically getting all your documentry footage shot for free and then not letting the person who shot it have thier say



That's getting to Manowaresque levels of dickery right there. Not impressed.


----------



## Steve08

somniumaeternum said:


> Also may be pissed cause I was really really hoping it'd be Thomas Lang. (yeah yeah, I know I'm probably the only one )


You're not alone, Thomas is probably my favorite drummer out of that whole list although any one of them would be stellar.

Roddy is kind of an odd choice though, I'm sure he could have filled Portnoy's shoes, but still...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Dream Theater - Drummer Doc | Facebook


----------



## CloudAC

Virgil Donati 
Marco Minneman 
Derek Roddy 
Peter Wildoer 
Mike Mangini 
Thomas Lang 
Aquiles Priester

It's one of these 7. Most likely Mike Mangini.


----------



## DLG

I just threw up in my mouth. 

Looks like a commercial for a shitty reality show.


----------



## Alberto7

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Dream Theater - Drummer Doc | Facebook



I'm currently loading this. I've watched the first 5 seconds or so, and I have to say I'm very disappointed in these guys. Upon hearing that first like I was like "... whaaaa...." I still can't wait to listen, but I really, REALLY am very disappointed... Treating themselves like gods, wtf? Not that they aren't, but c'mon, a little modesty never hurt anyone. Also, treating a band member like normal people and not like objects of publicity would be great, too.


----------



## Nazca

Not sure what to think of this. I mean, did the DT guys actually think that this "docu-drama" was a good idea?

I was under the assumption that it was a private audition, that we would not know who auditioned (officially), and then they'd release the name themselves and that is that.

I really don't like the idea of a docu-drama, seems a little plastic and disrespectful to the drummers and the fans. I really hope that this was all Roadrunner and the DT guys just went along.

I'm just hoping the music they produce is still quality.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DLG said:


> I just threw up in my mouth.
> 
> Looks like a commercial for a shitty reality show.



That what you get when a band sings up for Roadrunner.

However, I really don't care. It looks kinda cool to get behind the scenes and hear some new music in the end.


----------



## Opeth666

i rather like the docu-drama.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Opeth666 said:


> i rather like the docu-drama.



I actually agree with this guy. (Even that he might be sarcastic, can't tell)
So +1 to you fella.


----------



## Guitarman700

Some kind of Progster?


----------



## somniumaeternum

Nazca said:


> I was under the assumption that it was a private audition, that we would not know who auditioned (officially), and then they'd release the name themselves and that is that.



Sounds like it was a closed audition so that they would have exclusivity 

As much as I want to watch it, I'm not clicking the "like" button. (It'll be on youtube anyways )


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

somniumaeternum said:


> Sounds like it was a closed audition so that they would have exclusivity
> 
> As much as I want to watch it, I'm not clicking the "like" button. (It'll be on youtube anyways )



Sounds like it was a closed audition so they could record it, film it and then show to us for free so we could have fun.


----------



## SystemCode

Here's the YouTube version for those who haven't seen it on FB:


----------



## Maggai

Surprised to see Derek Roddy there. Will be interesting to hear how these different drummers sound with Dream Theater, but just release the the whole video, stop with the teasing and crap.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Sounds like it was a closed audition so they could record it, film it and then show to us for free so we could have fun.



It is a matter of perception. True, from one statement it's hard to tell the ideology behind it often times but my seemingly negative view is brought on by the perception I've had of them for quite some time but intensified greatly around the time Portnoy left. So this is just how I'm seeing it although I wish I could see it as you mentioned it (how I used to view the band).

All I can say is I hope I'm negative for no reason and I'll get the DT I love(d) back


----------



## right_to_rage

I like this idea of a Docudrama haha, but are they going to sell this?! Hopefully not, that would be a bit presumptuous IMO.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

somniumaeternum said:


> It is a matter of perception. True, from one statement it's hard to tell the ideology behind it often times but my seemingly negative view is brought on by the perception I've had of them for quite some time but intensified greatly around the time Portnoy left. So this is just how I'm seeing it although I wish I could see it as you mentioned it (how I used to view the band).
> 
> All I can say is I hope I'm negative for no reason and I'll get the DT I love(d) back



Well you've got to always annul (don't know if this is the right word) the media from it and then check out their music, check their videos and such. I mean, the starting point should be that media is not affecting the way they do because they sure have enough money to buy shit and all. After you've accepted that, you can listen, watch and such in an objective perspective. (*IMO*)

And you will get the DT you loved back if you just decide to. Cut the fact that they are signed to Roadrunner records and start listening.

And after all, Portnoy never werea HUGE part on their music. Especially when we think of the fact that Muyng may take a bigger role now. And I'd definitely love to hear some Learning To Live again!


----------



## somniumaeternum

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well you've got to always annul (don't know if this is the right word) the media from it and then check out their music, check their videos and such. I mean, the starting point should be that media is not affecting the way they do because they sure have enough money to buy shit and all. After you've accepted that, you can listen, watch and such in an objective perspective. (*IMO*)
> 
> And you will get the DT you loved back if you just decide to. Cut the fact that they are signed to Roadrunner records and start listening.
> 
> And after all, Portnoy never werea HUGE part on their music. Especially when we think of the fact that Muyng may take a bigger role now. And I'd definitely love to hear some Learning To Live again!



I don't want to be the guy that remembers the "good ol' days" but I guess I am. I understand where you're coming from but I just can't agree. I've seen this decline for a few albums now. To me Portnoy did have a huge effect on the band and was pushing to become more mainstream. After all, in my mind he hasn't really progressed anywhere with his playing since SFAM or maybe TOT. To me he just fortified where he was at and made a lot more of a show about it. Now more often than not it's his "signature" fills, his "signature" beats.. where's the prog in that? The wanting to play in A7X really was no surprise to me.

The rest of the band has been progressing I think. I do like compositions that Myung did but I'm not going to go and say "oh yeah now it'll be fantastic again because Myung did 1 or 2 good songs over several albums in the past". It's not the myung solo project. I really liked some of the stuff Labrie did as well (disappear has to be one of my all time favorites) but that doesn't change anything. The the DT machine has been turned on and now the train tracks are laid out in front of them. 

Labels push for a unified sound because that's what they market. They can't market a moving target but, unfortunately, prog should me a moving target because otherwise it's not progressive anymore, it's just metal with the same "out there" elements thrown in over and over. I don't, as a whole, give 2 shits about which label someone is signed to so I'm not necessarily heavily biased because they're on Roadrunner. Hell, at first I was excited thinking they'd get the support they needed and maybe get an upgraded stage show / presence, more concert footage, etc. But there's a huge difference between showcasing the band's music and showcasing how they're all gods that can pick and choose lesser gods to play with them. 

I would feel too naive to convince myself that they're doing it for the music and the same DT has been there all along. Many many decisions (subtle or otherwise) make me think this way - yet I'm actively looking for evidence otherwise. Sometimes I think I'm finding some, and this disgusting marketing shit comes up. 

And regarding them already having money? Well, they have more money than "normal" people but in the scheme of musicians? Plus I think more than money they just got fed up that 18 year old kids can form a band and be more popular than DT is (money wise at least) and they've been fighting for decades to get to where they're at. 

I should stop.. it's the frustration that keeps coming out now


----------



## SirMyghin

To spin the coin here, instead of saying OMG media over saturation and such over the documentary. Maybe the band truly wants the fans to know what was going on with them, to share the experience in full and not hold back. What better way to understand than being walked through it no?

I too would like to see Myung come more forward, but saying Portnoy was not a huge part is a mistake. In the end the band is going to be putting out music that makes them happy, whether some fans choose to nerd rage and reminisce is up to the fans. If the band is happy with an album, that is all that ACTUALLY matters however.


----------



## somniumaeternum

SirMyghin said:


> In the end the band is going to be putting out music that makes them happy, whether some fans choose to nerd rage and reminisce is up to the fans. If the band is happy with an album, that is all that ACTUALLY matters however.



Not to sound contradictory, but I complete agree here. That's why I usually refrain from voicing my frustration because I know it doesn't matter. No one really _knows_ which way things are meant and what's going on in their minds. But after 30 pages of thread I figure I'd write a comment or two


----------



## Pablo

I'm actually looking quite forward to seeing this thing... What's so wrong in showing the fans what went on at the auditions? Sure, the voice-over in the trailer was cheesy (trailer voice-overs are always cheesy), but the band seemed pretty relaxed and natural. Moreover, we will get to hear some amazing drummers play DT better than Portnoy ever did - if that isn't a treat, I don't know what is!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## GazPots

SystemCode said:


> Here's the YouTube version for those who haven't seen it on FB:




Since i avoid facebook like the plague, i am unable to watch this since it was removed.


This disappoints.


----------



## SjPedro

since dream theater's facebook has announced the auditioning process, and posted a little video trailer, i didn't want to open a new thread an start the discussion there so i'll do it here....
I sincerely hope it's Peter Wildoer. My favorite with no doubt. If the rumors about Mangini are true I'll be a little disappointed but hey, who are we to choose the right drummer for Dream Theater? 
DT knows best  but i would love it if it was Wildoer


----------



## ArrowHead

Youtube already removed.


Since day one I have held out as a DT fan. I've liked all their stuff, to a degree.

Since day one, I have held out on Facebook. Fuck that, I don't want to be on facespace.




Now, with this announcement, I find I'm forced to choose, one or the other. As for my choice, I'll just say this - I still don't have a bookface account.

Screw you drama queens, just put the stupid video on youtube and stop trying to corral a nice little target audience into your facebook friends. I'll point out something Dream Theater may have forgotten - a lot of their peers are old farts like ME who do not care to social media in public and suchy.




TLDR: Make the stupid video public for the old farts like your own members who may not be on facebook. Put it on youtube. If you're gonna interweb, do it properly.


----------



## somniumaeternum

GazPots said:


> Since i avoid facebook like the plague, i am unable to watch this since it was removed.
> 
> 
> This disappoints.




No worries, it was just publicity for the actual video anyways.. a lot of slow motion fades, minuscule clips of the drummers, etc. etc. 

You missed nothing in other words.


----------



## ArrowHead

I anticipate Mangini. The whole boston/berklee connection is there too, so I don't doubt if they may have interacted before.

The guy is capable of more than we realize, I think. I played with a drummer that studied under Mangini at Berklee. Fast is an understatement. What you wouldn't expect, is that he brought him CD's by bands like Origin, and found ways to translate what Mangini taught him to death metal. The point being that Mangini can cover it all, from uber-brootal death metal like Origin, to the super technical stuff from Dream Theater's back catalog. 

When people discuss Mangini, the important thing is he's a SESSION player. He sounds the way he sounds on Annihilator, Labrie, and Extreme because it's what they want. Don't let that fool you as an indicator of his entire style.


----------



## Xiphos68

That was probably one of the most dissapointing things I've ever seen (watched the vid on FB).


----------



## Opeth666

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I actually agree with this guy. (Even that he might be sarcastic, can't tell)
> So +1 to you fella.



I am being completely honest, I like the idea of the docu-drama...reminds me alot of that show Battle for Ozzfest...but alittle bit more on edge and interesting


----------



## Shannon

This reminds me of the whole Rob Trujillo audition stuff in Some Kind Of Monster. And yeah, seems pretty pretentious. Just tell us who the new drummer is & start rockin' again. Simple as that.


----------



## Ralyks

Honestly, don't mind the documentary format. If they're going to hold out on us, the least they can do is making it entertaining. Besides, the whole "coming of age movie preview" trailer they had could have just as well been some humor on their part.


----------



## decypher

I don't think it's a bad idea in general, obviously (see this forum alone... :-D ) a lot of people are interested in the entire "new drummer" process - as long as no animals were harmed during the process, why not make a documentation about it? DT are one of those bands where each single member has it's own unique status, so in a way it's kind of legit.

(I myself still find When Dream and Day unite... their absolute masterpiece and never will get used to LaBrie or Petruccis "new" (=Images & Words and so on..) sound... lol, but they certainly are persistant and enduring and have deserved more respect than many other bands out there, they believe in what they do)


----------



## progmetaldan

Maybe they just wanted to prove that Portnoy wasn't the only one in the band who could compile and release video footage... I thought it was cool little vid, hopefully they won't leave it long to make the actual announcement though.


----------



## Infinite Recursion

I'm pretty sure that it will be Mangini, Sick Drummer leaked a list of the seven and it was dead on, and there was no way that they just guessed as Roddy was a total wild card. The video seemed kind of pretentious but I think the guys in the band genuinely have a desire to connect with their fans. Portnoy was a big part of the band, but the change will force them to shake things up, hopefully for the better.


----------



## pineappleman

Welp, by drawing out this so unnecessarily long they've made me lose what little interest I had in this whole thing... DT used to be my favorite band in the universe, but after BC&SL... this whole drama-queen thing has been the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

progmetaldan said:


> Maybe they just wanted to prove that Portnoy wasn't the only one in the band who could compile and release video footage... I thought it was cool little vid, hopefully they won't leave it long to make the actual announcement though.



Cant take longer than June since they have some shows coming up then.


----------



## bigswifty

" They've been rock icons for a quarter of a century, they've sold over ten million albums, they've played nearly two thousand shows - in over 50 countries, but after twenty five years Roadrunner has finally bent them over - the unthinkable has happened..



..Your favourite band, has just become your favourite reality TV show. "



Reality Amphitheatre anyone!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Opeth21 said:


> ..Your favourite band, has just become your favourite reality TV show. "



Cue Ozzy: "SHARONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!"

^ First thing to come to mind


----------



## Shrikkanth

God that video is cheesy LOL. DT's take on Big Brother :s

As a die hard Angra fan I am happy Aquiles Priester was considered


----------



## Thep

If Derek Roddy means blast beats in new Dream Theater....I want. 

If not, quit screwing around Roddy!


----------



## RevDrucifer

Actually, I don't think Portnoy was the one who was pushing towards commercial success. He nearly quit the band, (even told them it was his last tour) back on the Falling Into Infinity tour, because pressure from Elektra and other members of the band going along with the labels requests.

Petrucci went and worked with Desmond Child, which turned into "You Not Me" from Falling Into Infinity. When you're collaborating with the dude who helped pen some of Madonna's hits, you're definitely looking to sell some records.

Really, if this situation were different, say they were looking for a singer or bassist instead of a drummer and Portnoy were still in the band, I don't think he'd go along with the whole documentation of finding a new member. We never had that stuff when Moore left, or when they canned Sherinian. 

People have called Portnoy the crybaby/attention getter from the start of this stuff, all he did was post a few things on his forum....but the band has a whole production team come in and document the whole thing, then play it up everywhere to bring some attention to the band.

I understand the media side of it all and no publicity is bad publicity. This is just a band that I listened to when I was 14 and NO ONE in my city knew who they were. I still hold them close a bit and it feels odd to me to see all this stuff.


----------



## progmetaldan

May have already been pointed out, but the fact that Mike Mangini's website has been quite silent of late, and says: "New Websites Coming in May" (which would be just after the announcement would be made, if Rudess's status update saying "next week will be very exciting for everyone is accurate )" is a bit suspicious...


----------



## gossong

Anyone care to explain the logo on his kit? Doesn't it look familiar?







This is probably old news anyway, as the footage is from januari.


----------



## Xiphos68

gossong said:


> Anyone care to explain the logo on his kit? Doesn't it look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably old news anyway, as the footage is from januari.



Here's the vid. This vid was posted in April 19th, 2010.

He mentions the documentary before any release on it. But he doesn't say it is DT. 

YouTube - Mike Mangini - Fox 25 news Boston


----------



## gossong

Xiphos68 said:


> Here's the vid. This vid was posted in April 19th, 2010.


Sorry, my bad.... I thought it was more recent.
Guess it is pretty meaningless then.


----------



## Xiphos68

gossong said:


> Sorry, my bad.... I thought it was more recent.
> Guess it is pretty meaningless then.



Well no...I mean it could still mean something. I'm curious myself?


----------



## Steve08

Haha, if I knew when that was on air then I could have watched it as it was going on.

However... why is he on Fox? 

I don't think the DT logo has any real meaning, though. April was before MP even announced that he would be leaving Dream Theater, as I recall...


----------



## ArrowHead

Steve08 said:


> April was before MP even announced that he would be leaving Dream Theater, as I recall...




Maybe the plan was for him to leave, whether he knew/announced it or not?


----------



## themike

If it was this April I would think it would mean something but obviously being so old thats a no go. I must say the kit audio is pretty good for a local news station! hahah


----------



## Lon

guys, its not even the dreamtheater/majesty logo, its the greek letter phi... although it has a distinctive similarity to the majesty logo, there are keyparts missing, especially with the time in consideration i would not consider this an indication for manginis engagement in dream theater, although he is thte most likely choice with the website thing

Phi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
its most likely the sign of some custom brand


----------



## Espaul

This has probably already been said, but I feel like saying it too!

People here are quick to judge DT of doing this just for a commercial reason. But instead of seeing it that way, try to think of this as extra entertainment for free! 
I for one am excited about seeing this drummer-finding-documentation-thing 

This is extra publicity for DT, but come on, we're getting entertainment for free! Stop bitching about commercialism


----------



## somniumaeternum

Espaul said:


> This is extra publicity for DT, but come on, we're getting entertainment for free! Stop bitching about commercialism



True but I want DT's "product" to be incredible music and not TV show style drama.


----------



## Xiphos68

somniumaeternum said:


> True but I want DT's "product" to be incredible music and not TV show style drama.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

somniumaeternum said:


> True but I want DT's "product" to be incredible music and not TV show style drama.



DTs product is incredible music. Roadrunner Records' product (ironacally enough) is TV show style drama.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Kurkkuviipale said:


> DTs product is incredible music. Roadrunner Records' product (ironacally enough) is TV show style drama.



It definitely used to be. Now I'm not so sure. 

Off their latest CD they have their epic song (I think it's the "count of tuscany" although I haven't gotten into the latest album much yet and that song just puts a bad taste in my mouth) which is basically just a rehashing of a lot of their earlier work. I'm all for stringing together musical ideas but I thought that was a bit much. A bit too blatant an exercises in copying themselves imho. 

Some other tracks I thought were great (like track 1) but all and all it's missing that luster that IaW, SFAM had.. even ToT and SC are much truer to what they do I think and those basically mark the start of the decline for me.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

somniumaeternum said:


> It definitely used to be. Now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Off their latest CD they have their epic song (I think it's the "count of tuscany" although I haven't gotten into the latest album much yet and that song just puts a bad taste in my mouth) which is basically just a rehashing of a lot of their earlier work. I'm all for stringing together musical ideas but I thought that was a bit much. A bit too blatant an exercises in copying themselves imho.
> 
> Some other tracks I thought were great (like track 1) but all and all it's missing that luster that IaW, SFAM had.. even ToT and SC are much truer to what they do I think and those basically mark the start of the decline for me.



Well yea as Petrucci himself told, the album was kinda practice for them to make music in a less intuitive way as you definitely can hear.

And I still honestly, really honestly don't think they miss any luster. They've gotten maybe more commercial and so on, partly because of MP if I could say so, but in what way does commerciality take away lust or honesty? I'm 100% sure that after Petrucci writes a riff he definitely is not like "OH MY GOD! Guys, this is going to sell millions", but more like "OH MY GOD! Check this out Rudess, this is SO gonna sound good!" My point is, you can't say what albums had luster in them, THEY can.

After all it's them making the music, not us. And just to add, it's not the record company making the music.

E: BTW, it's 1 out of million I've had so good chats about music. Often they end up being flame wars, but this my friend, has actually been a really good one so kudos to you for it.


----------



## Espaul

somniumaeternum said:


> True but I want DT's "product" to be incredible music and not TV show style drama.



Hehe, the clip (documentary) was SUPER cheesy edited (which made it "dramatic"), and I didn't actually care for that either because I would've wanted a more direct raw footage of the band, but it's fun to see something more from them  

This will not hinder them from making music and their new album will not be delayed because of this. 

I love seeing studio rapports and home-made documentary stuff of bands I like, and I don't see this as nothing else except from the polished dramatic tv editing


----------



## progmetaldan

Xiphos68 said:


> Here's the vid. This vid was posted in April 19th, 2010.
> 
> He mentions the documentary before any release on it. But he doesn't say it is DT.
> 
> YouTube - Mike Mangini - Fox 25 news Boston



He's probably referring to the documentary mentioned here: news 'A Drummer's Dream' 

The symmetry with the 7 drummers to audition for DT etc though is quite amazing! Also he mentions in that vid 2 world band tours and a solo tour, I doubt he'd be doing that much if even if one of those bands were DT...

Btw, anyone who hasn't really seen Mangini playing more DT style stuff should check out this vid of him playing Fire Garden Suite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1-8j9zhdOE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## somniumaeternum

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well yea as Petrucci himself told, the album was kinda practice for them to make music in a less intuitive way as you definitely can hear.
> 
> And I still honestly, really honestly don't think they miss any luster. They've gotten maybe more commercial and so on, partly because of MP if I could say so, but in what way does commerciality take away lust or honesty? I'm 100% sure that after Petrucci writes a riff he definitely is not like "OH MY GOD! Guys, this is going to sell millions", but more like "OH MY GOD! Check this out Rudess, this is SO gonna sound good!" My point is, you can't say what albums had luster in them, THEY can.
> 
> After all it's them making the music, not us. And just to add, it's not the record company making the music.
> 
> E: BTW, it's 1 out of million I've had so good chats about music. Often they end up being flame wars, but this my friend, has actually been a really good one so kudos to you for it.



Same here. I do have strong opinions (as do a lot of us) but I always try to voice them in a way that's not combative because, well, in the end, this is the internet and I'm not trying to change the world. I'm not trying to say that opinions different than mine are blocked off though; on the contrary, I appreciate them greatly because it gives me different views to assess my opinions. 

Having said that, I don't necessarily think that they're actively selling out but I get a feeling that they're being steered a certain way and that they don't really put up a fight. Not because they don't care "about the music", but because they're not really breaking new grounds anymore so why fight for every note when their "evolution" leads them to the same path? There's the DT sound that's established and, as I said, that's what they're marketing. Rudess himself always mentions the "DT style of distortion", the "DT style of arranging" in a lot of his videos, interviews, etc. It's like they're not DT anymore but they're playing for the idea of what DT is/was. The progressive element has halted. 

Regarding what Petrucci said.. does it even matter? What if the guy comes out and says "yes, we're just copying our own material from now on" does that justify it and nullifies the sentiment against it?

Everything they do is top notch. I love the production, the tones, the details.. but in the end I just don't have the same feeling of excitement or sheer awe I had when I first listened to IaW or SFAM - and that's what I'm calling luster because to me it was the greatness of the band. Now it feels like too much like a commercial product.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Fox25 here has a lot of local artists on for the morning show. My buddy Jay, (who actually took private lessons with Mangini for 2 semesters at Berklee) has been on there a couple times with a couple different bands. (Nothing metal/Sevenstring.org friendly).

YouTube - Luke Mulholland Band Performs "Further" on FOX25

YouTube - The Brightwings on FOX25 Morning News - "All I Need" Live


----------



## Opeth666

Episode 1 for those who care

YouTube - RoadrunnerRecords&#39;s Channel


----------



## Ralyks

^ I was literally about to post that. 
Definitely enjoyed it, and can't wait for more. Personally pulling for Thomas Lang or Marco Minnemann, but all of these guys are sick drummers.


----------



## Nazca

That was actually quite cool. Already Mangini seems really cool and up for it.
New DT riff made a cameo!


----------



## Opeth666

my question is...are they going to be doing episodes every wee for 7 weeks for each individual drummer? if so...that is definately a pretty cool thing to do to keep people that are already on their toes to be on their toenails waiting to hear/see the announcement


----------



## Xiphos68

Opeth666 said:


> my question is...are they going to be doing episodes every wee for 7 weeks for each individual drummer? if so...that is definately a pretty cool thing to do to keep people that are already on their toes to be on their toenails waiting to hear/see the announcement



I sure hope not. 
I hope they just do one everyday and enjoy it.

I really, really, hope Mike gets it though. Out of all of them from what I know, I like him the best. 

But I bet the Virgil or Derek is the one that takes them by surprise.


----------



## RevDrucifer

That was awesome.

I really think Mangini's energy is exactly what DT needs. Dream Theater on blow!


----------



## georg_f

so this will really be 3 episodes long?
The first one is with Mangini only... the other drummers will get some minutes then, apparently

but it's some cool stuff
the actual episode was much less dramatic/soap opera-esque than the trailer suggested, thank god

only problem is that they don't tell the story why MP left correctly, but it's alright


----------



## Mordacain

Opeth666 said:


> Episode 1 for those who care
> 
> YouTube - RoadrunnerRecords&#39;s Channel




Thanks very much for posting that. Enjoyed watching it and am definitely cheering for Mike to take the throne at this point.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's indeed really interesting seeing it behind the scenes. Lookin' forward to the part 2.


----------



## themike

I found the episode to be much more enjoyable than the preview trailer they made for sure. Mike's energy and sincerety was great, and obviously he has the chops. I was glad to see JP and the rest of the guys giving him some positive critiscism as well instead of just playing and going "thanks well be in touch".


----------



## Mendez

Been missing this DT thing lately...

I liked the video though, great to see all the drummers involved and how they're personalities are.
From just this vid im definitely leaning towards mike


----------



## Randy

19:44...

Does Jordan kiss Mike Mangini on the cheek?


----------



## somniumaeternum

I just watched the first episode myself and enjoyed it actually. I was surprised that they played a lot of older stuff as the backing music to the bits!


----------



## SirMyghin

Opeth666 said:


> Episode 1 for those who care
> 
> YouTube - RoadrunnerRecords&#39;s Channel



thanks for posting that, I had to watch it as when I put it in HD it wouldn't let me pause . It was interesting to say the least, looks like 6 minutes or so per drummer?


----------



## TheSleeper

georg_f said:


> so this will really be 3 episodes long?
> The first one is with Mangini only... the other drummers will get some minutes then, apparently



I'm guessing 4 episodes of 20 minutes each, which gives us 10 minutes per drummer + the introduction. And as the typical DT fan should notice: _*4*_ episodes, *20* minutes; 4/20 is Portnoy's date of birth.  lol


----------



## themike

TheSleeper said:


> I'm guessing 4 episodes of 20 minutes each, which gives us 10 minutes per drummer + the introduction. And as the typical DT fan should notice: _*4*_ episodes, *20* minutes; 4/20 is Portnoy's date of birth.  lol


----------



## somniumaeternum

TheSleeper said:


> I'm guessing 4 episodes of 20 minutes each, which gives us 10 minutes per drummer + the introduction. And as the typical DT fan should notice: _*4*_ episodes, *20* minutes; 4/20 is Portnoy's date of birth.  lol


 
We'll there's a difference between being a fan and a stalker..  

Really though, I thought there were 3 episodes though instead of 4? Did I read that wrong somewhere?

I really don't think they planned it for his bday. Maybe it was just something that happened.. or maybe they're all just huge stoners now to cope with the heartbreak that JP was talking about. Who knows


----------



## Alberto7

Well, I'm gonna have to take back some of the things I said about them after the first time I watched the trailer. This IS way more enjoyable than I ever expected, and it feels genuine. Props to DT 

On the other hand... This has to be said: Dream Theater now djents. Wtf JP's tone


----------



## Xiphos68

I still don't understand, why Petrucci is talking about the memories with Mike and he says "we love Mike and didn't expect this to happen." Why don't they take him back then? Because, he asked to come back.


----------



## themike

Alberto7 said:


> On the other hand... This has to be said: Dream Theater now djents. Wtf JP's tone



Thats what happens when you use an AxeFX for your tone but keep your Mesa's in the rack so it looks like you still use them too


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Xiphos68 said:


> I still don't understand, why Petrucci is talking about the memories with Mike and he says "we love Mike and didn't expect this to happen." Why don't they take him back then? Because, he asked to come back.



Maybe 'cause Mike didn't want to come back by heart, but for the sake of fans whining.


----------



## Mordacain

Xiphos68 said:


> I still don't understand, why Petrucci is talking about the memories with Mike and he says "we love Mike and didn't expect this to happen." Why don't they take him back then? Because, he asked to come back.



Not to retread old ground but I'd say the issue is very complicated and could be likened to the feeling you get when someone leaves you and then comes back later. You don't shake off that feeling of abandonment easily. 

Of course, the rest of DT may have thought (like many of the fans) that this whole thing presented an opportunity to revitalize the band and move forward, rather than back.


----------



## Mordacain

th3m1ke said:


> Thats what happens when you use an AxeFX for your tone but keep your Mesa's in the rack so it looks like you still use them too



To be honest, I was kinda thinking that Petrucci was using the AxeFX and I wasn't really liking his tone much. I'd figure he probably just uses it for practice so he doesn't have to mess with his loud as f*ck Mark's.


----------



## Guitarman700

Mordacain said:


> To be honest, I was kinda thinking that Petrucci was using the AxeFX and I wasn't really liking his tone much. I'd figure he probably just uses it for practice so he doesn't have to mess with his loud as f*ck Mark's.



I have no idea, but his tone was amazing on both Prog Nation and when they opened for Iron Maiden.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitarman700 said:


> I have no idea, but his tone was amazing on both Prog Nation and when they opened for Iron Maiden.



Well he wasn't using Axe-FX back then. I bet he ain't using it for the record either.

I really don't believe that a man like Petrucci couldn't get a good sound out of a box I can get a good sound out of.


----------



## Xiphos68

Mordacain said:


> Not to retread old ground but I'd say the issue is very complicated and could be likened to the feeling you get when someone leaves you and then comes back later. You don't shake off that feeling of abandonment easily.
> 
> Of course, the rest of DT may have thought (like many of the fans) that this whole thing presented an opportunity to revitalize the band and move forward, rather than back.



Yeah, but still forgive and forget you know? There must be more to it then is mentioned, because I don't think they would just completely blow him off for leaving or at least I think they wouldn't (but I could be wrong).


----------



## ShadyDavey

Watching now - initial thoughts are that I don't care too much WHO gets the chair as long as they gel with the rest of the guys and give DT a much-needed kick up the arse........also impressed with the size of JP's freakin' arms 

Edit: Mike's energy is fabulous, and JP's tone is a step in the right direction for me at least !


----------



## SirMyghin

Xiphos68 said:


> I still don't understand, why Petrucci is talking about the memories with Mike and he says "we love Mike and didn't expect this to happen." Why don't they take him back then? Because, he asked to come back.




Its not that simple, when a band has been together for a long time and someone leaves it is huge. I have been in similar scenarios (ableit not nearly as long, obviously) and the reaction was akin to, fuck em. You can't ever trust them again after that point, whose to say they won't just pack in and take off, again.


----------



## Mordacain

Guitarman700 said:


> I have no idea, but his tone was amazing on both Prog Nation and when they opened for Iron Maiden.



A little quick googling only shows lots of rumors. Judging from his rack pics and from what most of the gossip points to is that He's just using it in his "B" Rig for practice, which would explain only having the two Marks as opposed to the 3 he has in his main rig.


----------



## Kyo

Opeth666 said:


> my question is...are they going to be doing episodes every wee for 7 weeks for each individual drummer?



No. There are three episodes total and they will all be released this week.


----------



## atimoc

I thought this drama was getting ridiculous, but that video ended up being really interesting, really looking forward to the next two clips. The only thing that bugged me a little was that giving out DT hats to some of the best drummers in the world seems a wee bit condescending. I'm guessing I'm reading too much into it, but caught my eye nevertheless...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^ i think handing out the merch was kinda a "picture yourself in this band, now lets see your audition" type of thing, at least that's how i'd have taken it. plus, DT is a bigger intity than any single one of those drummers so i cant see that as condescending 

Im just SO happy to see that donati and wildoer will get a shot, preliminary rumors mentioned that neither would tryout. i loved wildoer's work on lebrie's solo albums and DT could use a little of his vocal work if they wanted to go that direction (which i think would be friggin sweet). and everyone know's what kind of monster donati is, so im excited to see both audition!

before even seeing the auditions, my vote would go to donati at this point.


----------



## Espaul

glassmoon0fo said:


> before even seeing the auditions, my vote would go to donati at this point.



My guess: Donati is too special (in lack of a better word) for the job. Donatis style fits perfectly into Planet X, but I think dream theater needs a bit more straight forward type of drummer.

Of course Donati CAN play more straight forward, but why would he? He has got one of the most unique playing styles in the world. He shouldn't let that go!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I know exactly what you mean, but my hope would be that DT wouldnt pick up someone who did exactly what Mike did before. Virg can play all of Mike's more straight-forward stuff when they play old material, no prob, and I'd really like to see how his unique style could open up DT's new material. after all, If you just have to get a new drummer he may as well come with a few new tricks. But if he wasn't the one chosen, I suspect it'd be for the exact reason you mentioned.


----------



## Xiphos68

I agree as well, I think Donati is probably the best drummer for playing stuff but I don't see all the chemistry being there with DT unless someone knows something I don't know. 

I rather see Mike (great showman from what I can tell and a great drummer), Aquiles (very versatile), or Derek Roddy (because he's Derek Roddy).

BTW am I the only one that thinks Marco looks some what like Paul Gilbert.


----------



## Espaul

I agree about not wanting a new portnoy! He did his thing and was great at it, but it will be really nice to get something new into it.

But what I was saying further up wasn't a contradiction to what I just said. I just thing Dream Theater has always been about more cheesy and huge songs. Donati is more about technical small(again because lacking of a better word, intimate maybe) jazzy bits. But then again he CAN play as would fit Dream Theater, but would he like it or maybe get a bit bored? 

Mike would fit them good I believe, but might not be the one that would push them in a dramatic new direction. On a personal level I would like him to get the job after seeing that first vid  I got really sentimental! He just seems like a really good guy!


----------



## Xiphos68

Espaul said:


> Mike would fit them good I believe, but might not be the one that would push them in a dramatic new direction. On a personal level I would like him to get the job after seeing that first vid  I got really sentimental! He just seems like a really good guy!



I agree! His personality is great and a great showman from what I can tell. 

The more stuff I look up about Mike the more I want to see him with DT.

He's unique as well. This video pretty much summed it up that I wanted him in DT. 

YouTube - Mike Mangini on Discovery&#39;s Time Warp

Also in the Audition video watch him at 15:03 he plays the beginning of Dance of Eternity with one hand.


----------



## themike

Xiphos68 said:


> Also in the Audition video watch him at 15:03 he plays the beginning of Dance of Eternity with one hand.



At first I was like  and then I was like


----------



## Espaul

^
This video sums up his skills with one hand. If you don't want to see the whole vid, just skip to 3:20


----------



## Xiphos68

Espaul said:


> ^
> This video sums up his skills with one hand. If you don't want to see the whole vid, just skip to 3:20


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Wow that video was awesome! I was sketchy on this whole documentation thing myself but this is really well done. How can someone not root for Mangini after that first episode. His killer skills aside the guy seems to have an awesome personality and to really just get "it".

That new riff they did sounded pretty good too.


----------



## Antimatter

Oh cool there's finally news about the new drummer possibilities, I can't wait for the final verdict!


----------



## CrownofWorms

I surely hope Derek Roddy gets the chance to be in Dream Theater. I love his work for Hate Eternal and Nile


----------



## Xiphos68

CrownofWorms said:


> I surely hope Derek Roddy gets the chance to be in Dream Theater. I love his work for Hate Eternal and Nile



That would be very interesting. A death metal Dream Theater sounds cool!


----------



## drmosh

CrownofWorms said:


> I surely hope Derek Roddy gets the chance to be in Dream Theater. I love his work for Hate Eternal and Nile



I don't ever see that happening to be honest. While it would be awesome of course


----------



## DLG

mangini looks like a perfect fit from this, personality, age, experience, playing style, and of course the berklee connection. a couple of these drummers are way more impressive than he is, minemman and donati in particular, but he seems like he would fit what they are looking for pretty perfectly.


----------



## ShadyDavey

DLG said:


> mangini looks like a perfect fit from this, personality, age, experience, playing style, and of course the berklee connection. a couple of these drummers are way more impressive than he is, minemman and donati in particular, but he seems like he would fit what they are looking for pretty perfectly.



Indeed.

I would however be interested to know which drummer received the "Best by far" comment from James.


----------



## signalgrey

im no DT fan but i really enjoyed the youtube video.


----------



## TheSleeper

somniumaeternum said:


> We'll there's a difference between being a fan and a stalker..
> 
> Really though, I thought there were 3 episodes though instead of 4? Did I read that wrong somewhere?
> 
> I really don't think they planned it for his bday. Maybe it was just something that happened.. or maybe they're all just huge stoners now to cope with the heartbreak that JP was talking about. Who knows



Yeah I know, just messing around.  But with all the hidden/subliminal stuff in their music and artwork (Octavarium anyone?), I'm sure some fans are going crazy over that "connection". I know, 'cause I've been one of those fans, and know a few who still are. 

By the way, I never read anything about 3 episodes, so I was just guessing.


----------



## Alberto7

TheSleeper said:


> By the way, I never read anything about 3 episodes, so I was just guessing.



Well, that must've been an educated guess haha 3 episodes, of 20 minutes each, makes sense, since that sums up to a 1-hour documentary.

Also, they announced that the next one will be posted tomorrow (April 27th) at 11am EST. I'm really looking forward to watching this tomorrow 

Anyone really getting into DT again because of these videos? I've always loved DT to death, but it's been a while since my last "Dream Theater phase."


----------



## p0ke

Alberto7 said:


> Anyone really getting into DT again because of these videos? I've always loved DT to death, but it's been a while since my last "Dream Theater phase."



Kind of same thing here. When Systematic Chaos was released, I couldn't listen to anything else for like two whole months, and after that I couldn't listen to Dream Theater at all pretty much until the next album was released. And at that time I was having a "some other band phase" so I kind of missed the whole album, even though I bought the 3CD-version of it 
Haven't really listened to them since, maybe the occasional song here and there in a random playlist etc. but nothing more. Don't really feel any kind of urge to listen to them either, at the moment (guess I'm too deep in my "Periphery phase" at the moment )
Anyways, I'm very much looking forward to the next episode of this thing, and can't wait to see who their new drummer will be!
And man, did Petrucci look sad as he was talking about Portnoy leaving the band  Almost as if he was about to burst into tears...


----------



## Xiphos68

ShadyDavey said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I would however be interested to know which drummer received the "Best by far" comment from James.



I'm gonna guess and say it was either Donati (leaning) or Minneman.


----------



## themike

I really like Mike. Don't get me wrong - everything about him seems perfect fit for the band, but I can't help myself really wanting Aquiles to give him a run for his money. Angra is amazing and his playing has always been top notch and very similar to MP's style while also being noticably different


----------



## Xiphos68

Espaul said:


> ^
> This video sums up his skills with one hand. If you don't want to see the whole vid, just skip to 3:20




0:15-0:18

Bleed anyone?


----------



## federock90

That solo i complete madness..I remember it was real fun trying to imitate him I really really hope so bad that mike will be their new drummer. I think it could be a new "era" for DT, as the last two albums seemed a little unuseful to me..


----------



## GazPots

The fucking video stalls at 1 second in on the fucking advert.


The dickhead who decided to force you to watch 30 seconds of shit just to get to your video should be kicked in the balls multiple times.


At least gimme a fucking skip ad button so i can actually WATCH THE FUCKING VIDEO.



God dammit.


----------



## Spacepants

pretty coo'
check it out.
sorry if someone already posted this, didnt see it on the dash board


----------



## signalgrey

i really enjoyed this i saw it earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Spacepants

Yeah, its pretty cool. But thinking about it, it reminds me of one of those bachelor shows where theres 1 dude and he has to choose 1 from 10 chicks to be his wife or something. made me lol


----------



## nojyeloot

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/140562-heavy-metal-soap-opera-mike-portnoy-vs-dream-theater-saga-35.html


----------



## BucketheadRules

If Mangini didn't get it there is no justice.


----------



## DLG

he's definitely the only guy of the seven that seems just as corny and irritating as portnoy personality-wise


----------



## Alberto7

DLG said:


> he's definitely the only guy of the seven that seems just as corny and irritating as portnoy personality-wise



HEY...!! ... That's one of the things I love about him 

But, really, as much as I love Mangini (and Minnemann as well), I don't really mind who they've already chosen. I have faith in these guys, and I'm pretty sure they've made the right choice!


----------



## Espaul

Xiphos68 said:


> 0:15-0:18
> 
> Bleed anyone?



He knew the song before it was made


----------



## DLG

or maybe it's just a pretty regular metal riff?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm gonna guess and say it was either Donati (leaning) or Minneman.



I suspect you may be right, but let's wait to see


----------



## ArrowHead

ShadyDavey said:


> I suspect you may be right, but let's wait to see



Pretty sure it's Donati, unless they're doing tricky editing. The drummer they show before he makes the comment is Donati (look at the grip)


----------



## Espaul

DLG said:


> or maybe it's just a pretty regular metal riff?



It really is! hehe, I was just kidding


----------



## WickedSymphony

ArrowHead said:


> Pretty sure it's Donati, unless they're doing tricky editing.



Clearly gotta be tricky editing. Best drummer comment is about Mangini and they're comparing his audition to the other guys'!!!


----------



## RevDrucifer

I'm guessing people calling Portnoy annoying or egotistical or whatever haven't spent any time with him. While I can't say I'm personal friends with him, over the years I've gotten to hang with him a bit and he's never been anything but cool and welcoming.

I've told the story before here, I believe, but after the first Roseland show on the SFAM tour, I hung out by the busses for literally a good 2-3 hours, waiting for Petrucci to come back to sign stuff. It was close to 2am and it was just Mike and I standing by the bus, all the fans had left. Mike said he was turning in for the night, asked if I was all set with a ride and thanked me for hangin' out.

I still wonder what he would have done if I told him I needed a ride. 

And about Mangini being corny and irritating... 

The dude is obviously stoked at the opportunity ahead of him. My buddy took private lessons with him at Berklee for a couple semesters and they still catch eachother around Boston occasionally. I've heard some good stories over the past few years....for instance, Mangini has shown up to a few double-bass labs still reekin' of booze from the night before a few times, "Oh Jay, I've gotta hang-ova somethin' bad!", then continues to sit down and tear it up like nothin!

You only get to that level of musicianship by absolutely loving each note/hit ya play. Mangini was obviously more than ready to put every bit of hisself into DT, which I think is awesome.

And I also that that Angra dude's playing style was REALLY fuckin' close to Portnoy's. Dynamically, BIGTIME, just the way he hits the skins and his phrasing. When I first saw him play, first thing I thought was, "If they want a Portnoy clone....there he is.".


----------



## aiur55

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm gonna guess and say it was either Donati (leaning) or Minneman.



I don't think it is gonna be Minneman because he is going into the studio this year with Guthrie Govan.


----------



## ArrowHead

aiur55 said:


> I don't think it is gonna be Minneman because he is going into the studio this year with Guthrie Govan.



He was referring to who inspired Labrie's "Best by FAR" comment at the end of this video. Not who is going to be the new DT drummer.


----------



## ShadyDavey

ArrowHead said:


> Pretty sure it's Donati, unless they're doing tricky editing. The drummer they show before he makes the comment is Donati (look at the grip)



Indeed! I went back and I've reached that conclusion as well - but it's no surprise given how much of a monster Virgil is


----------



## aiur55

ArrowHead said:


> He was referring to who inspired Labrie's "Best by FAR" comment at the end of this video. Not who is going to be the new DT drummer.



Sorry, was reading posts out of context...

Definitely Marco.


----------



## Alberto7

RevDrucifer said:


> I'm guessing people calling Portnoy annoying or egotistical or whatever haven't spent any time with him. While I can't say I'm personal friends with him, over the years I've gotten to hang with him a bit and he's never been anything but cool and welcoming.
> 
> I've told the story before here, I believe, but after the first Roseland show on the SFAM tour, I hung out by the busses for literally a good 2-3 hours, waiting for Petrucci to come back to sign stuff. It was close to 2am and it was just Mike and I standing by the bus, all the fans had left. Mike said he was turning in for the night, asked if I was all set with a ride and thanked me for hangin' out.
> 
> I still wonder what he would have done if I told him I needed a ride.
> 
> And about Mangini being corny and irritating...
> 
> The dude is obviously stoked at the opportunity ahead of him. My buddy took private lessons with him at Berklee for a couple semesters and they still catch eachother around Boston occasionally. I've heard some good stories over the past few years....for instance, Mangini has shown up to a few double-bass labs still reekin' of booze from the night before a few times, "Oh Jay, I've gotta hang-ova somethin' bad!", then continues to sit down and tear it up like nothin!
> 
> You only get to that level of musicianship by absolutely loving each note/hit ya play. Mangini was obviously more than ready to put every bit of hisself into DT, which I think is awesome.
> 
> And I also that that Angra dude's playing style was REALLY fuckin' close to Portnoy's. Dynamically, BIGTIME, just the way he hits the skins and his phrasing. When I first saw him play, first thing I thought was, "If they want a Portnoy clone....there he is.".



I have to agree with this.

I have a good friend who's friends with Neal Morse, and I got to hang out with Transatlantic when they went to Madrid. A girl friend of mine came to the show with me. After the show, we hung out with Transatlantic, and Mike was such a charming character, and very open to meeting the fans. My friend (who has the most serious case of "Portnoy-obsession" I've ever seen) was speechless and literally started crying when she met Mike face to face. Upon seeing this, he just hugged her, and was kind enough to invite her to their concert the next day in Barcelona, and, out of the blue, gave her two signed drumsticks. Sadly, she had to turn down the offer, as she had personal issues to deal with the following day. Those couple of days of being around the members of Transatlantic really showed me how humble they are, and Portnoy gave me the best of impressions. (EDIT: I can't stress enough the humility of the Transatlantic guys; they're incredible people).

I don't know anyone who's met Mangini, but he really reminds me of Portnoy in the sense that he seems extremely dedicated, very humble, and extroverted. Dream Theater not only needs an incredible drummer, but a good person who will always be fully involved with the band and will push them forward.

Again, even if Mangini isn't the chosen one, I'm sure they've made the right choice.


----------



## Darknut

It seemed like they had mangini read lines lol. But he played the shit really well. And yes, he was pretty annoying. "Its like they're choosing a new wife. And we are all 7 pretty girls. " .. At least I won't hear his annoying frantic mannerisms on the new album.  lol


----------



## somniumaeternum

Alberto7 said:


> Again, even if Mangini isn't the chosen one, I'm sure they've made the right choice.


 
Great point here. It's their band and while I'm very opinionated on _my_ view from a fan's perspective, it's their band and I can't really judge the decision based on my biases. 

Although I can judge /compare / critique the finished product once we hear it  

I hope that the fan's point of view really has nothing in their decision. I want them to grasp the reigns of DT again and start driving it forward in a progressive fashion.


----------



## DLG

the new riff they are working on with mangini isn't too promising though. It's a typical heavy and odd time for odd time's sake thing that's been prevalent on the last several albums. no signs of their former greatness.


----------



## Darknut

DLG said:


> the new riff they are working on with mangini isn't too promising though. It's a typical heavy and odd time for odd time's sake thing that's been prevalent on the last several albums. no signs of their former greatness.



Agreed


----------



## Xiphos68

Espaul said:


> He knew the song before it was made




I can get over that.

Anyway, it's cool to hear all these stories about Portnoy and how he treated the fans with so much love/care for them. I hope that if I can ever be in a band that's how I would want to be. 

Mangini, as well. Seeing his personality and all he seems like an awesome guy.

My friend (Travis Shore) took lessons from Mangini and he was actually Manginis teachers pet. One time Mangini got some new bass pedals (200$-300$ pedals). He said "he didn't need them" or something like that. So he gave them to my friend Travis. Supossively, at one time my friend was going to try to get in on the audition (not so sure). But he has mad skills.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Hahahaha and already the bitching starts about how the new "music" doesn't sound promising.

A 3 second riff, just being jammed on, not recorded....

Lovin' it.


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ Hey man, now that Portnoy's not around they're not pushing to be heavier and more melodic! 

My judgments are reserved until we actually hear some finished tracks.


----------



## slapnutz

Man that Roadrunner "doco" was awesome. Really rooting for Mangini but you never know. He just seems to have so much enthusiasm for the part. I loved it when it said, he doesnt like word "gig", serious passion there.


----------



## ShadyDavey

*sets alarm clock to 15:00 GMT*

11 am EST - can't wait for the next instalment!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

ShadyDavey said:


> *sets alarm clock to 15:00 GMT*
> 
> 11 am EST - can't wait for the next instalment!



TODAY?!!

Damn you warner for making a reality type metal show online! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Am I late?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Just on time I would say  

(Watching now, immoderately excited!)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Holy fuck Marco Minneman was nice...

And Derek Roddy nailed the blast beat!


----------



## Nazca

Marco was a beast! 
It's definitely between him and Mangini, so far! Looking forward to Friday(?) I guess.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Marco Minneman was fucking awesome. I mean holy shit, wow.

At this point, I agree with what Myung said at the end of the video. Not gonna spell it out here for spoiler's sake, though


----------



## DLG

Roddy as expected, is one of those drummers that can prepare anything, but doesn't really have a brain that is wired for proggy stuff like this on the fly, like Virgil and Marco do. 

Minneman definitely crushed everyone there. Didn't know he was that tall though, that wing span is terrifying, dude looks goofy as hell


----------



## ShadyDavey

Highly impressed with both Marco and Mike - I'm not terribly familiar with the other guys so it'll be interesting to see how they stack up later in the week.


----------



## Acme

I'm quite disappointed about Virgil. I thought he would be much more precise. Maybe he just overjittered it. Marco is my favourite so far. To be honest, I don't like Mangini that much, his extreme excitement felt too pesky for me. It's funny to rate them based on 2 minute long clips, but whatever.


----------



## Xiphos68

Virgil: Impressed the mess out of me! No wonder he's "special." That man is ridiculous!

Marco: I loved his enthusiam and his jamming was good, but it reminded me of Portnoy actually and since when did he play in Necrophagist!?!? Besides that he was ridiculous! 

Derek Roddy: Impressed me with his blast beats but everything else I didn't feel like hit fitted in with the band. But he still a great drummer though!

Thomas Lang: Was fun to watch, I felt like he could be in Dream Theater and I enjoyed him. 

But I would have to say by looking at the video and them mentioning Mike over again...I would really say it's him. Due to other things in the current world as well. With him canceling all his lessons and etc.


----------



## ArrowHead

Plus, if this were a planned out and well made film, it would make sense to introduce the winner at the beginning, and set it up so you're rooting for them the whole time. Seems they're doing this for Mangini here.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Xiphos68 said:


> Virgil: Impressed the mess out of me! No wonder he's "special." That man is ridiculous!
> 
> Marco: I loved his enthusiam and his jamming was good, but it reminded me of Portnoy actually and since when did he play in Necrophagist!?!? Besides that he was ridiculous!
> 
> Derek Roddy: Impressed me with his blast beats but everything else I didn't feel like hit fitted in with the band. But he still a great drummer though!
> 
> Thomas Lang: Was fun to watch, I felt like he could be in Dream Theater and I enjoyed him.
> 
> But I would have to say by looking at the video and them mentioning Mike over again...I would really say it's him. Due to other things in the current world as well. With him canceling all his lessons and etc.



Derek seemed really personable, and his speed is unquestionable but he didn't seem to suit the intricate, proggy style. 

Thomas - monster technique and groove but shot himself in the foot via interpretation rather than imitation for the "canonical" songs. Can't fault his playing feel however....

Marco =/= Portnoy when the situation called for it, and clearly stamped his own authority on other parts without being quite as eager to fit in as Mike who sorta reminded me of an over-enthusiastic puppy. Lovely guy ofc and they're both tremendous musicians....

Want the last episode NAOW!!


----------



## Xiphos68

ShadyDavey said:


> Derek seemed really personable, and his speed is unquestionable but he didn't seem to suit the intricate, proggy style.
> 
> Thomas - monster technique and groove but shot himself in the foot via interpretation rather than imitation for the "canonical" songs. Can't fault his playing feel however....
> 
> Marco =/= Portnoy when the situation called for it, and clearly stamped his own authority on other parts without being quite as eager to fit in as Mike who sorta reminded me of an over-enthusiastic puppy. Lovely guy ofc and they're both tremendous musicians....
> 
> Want the last episode NAOW!!


Marco: Yeah. I think I could agree with that and I must say his a monster though. But did he really play in Necrophagist?!

Indeed I want to see it noaw!!!!

So I wonder now who is drummer that gets James "best by far" comment?


----------



## drmosh

wish I could watch those fucking videos in germany, I fucking hate region blocking by IP so damn much.
Gonna have to move back home


----------



## WickedSymphony

Acme said:


> It's funny to rate them based on 2 minute long clips, but whatever.



I agree with you on that. There's so much more to the 3 songs they had them play, let alone the jamming and new riffs, that it seems very difficult to get a real grasp on how they compare to one another aside from saying that they're all monster to begin with. But then again, the reality is that it's the members of DT rating them based on the whole audition, not us on 2 minute clips, so there's that whole thing


----------



## asmegin_slayer

FUCK!! Marco and Mangini have my votes. But I'm still going with Marco so as of now.


----------



## Mordacain

Nazca said:


> Marco was a beast!
> It's definitely between him and Mangini, so far! Looking forward to Friday(?) I guess.





WickedSymphony said:


> Marco Minneman was fucking awesome. I mean holy shit, wow.
> 
> At this point, I agree with what Myung said at the end of the video. Not gonna spell it out here for spoiler's sake, though



 Minneman was unreal awesome. Right now, I would be happy with either him or Mike M. I think the feel of the jams I might have slightly preferred Mike's vibe with the rest of the band, but both..absolutely awesome.


----------



## Espaul

It's probably not going to be Virgil, and I'm glad! I need him in Planet X!


----------



## Opeth666

Marco and Mangini....Fuck bring em both to the band...that'd be interesting hell periphery has 3 guitarists why not two drummers....I kid


----------



## SirMyghin

I can say I wouldn't want to be the guy making these choices. Donati was impressive to watch, the fact he plays with the traditional grip blew my mind. 

That said I pity the drummers a bit, as a bassist I have joined bands with some tunes, and what few recordings they had I was welcome to step over. To me not being able to reinterpret is an issue, and although I understand it , unless I am playing to learn something for techniques sake I am prone to reinterpretting also. 

Marcos mannerisms and the sort of awkwardness to his movements is fun to watch.

Also who else is keeping track, admit it... We have heard Myung speak 2x so far


----------



## signalgrey

Mike seemed kinda vanilla to me.
Virgil was impressive but i didnt think he fit
Marco i really liked
Thmas Lang was a monster though, he was my fave this round.

i wish i actually liked DT hahahaha...this has been really entertaining and professionally done. DT are such classy guys and great musicians, even though im no fan i have all the respect in the world for them.


----------



## Randy

Xiphos68 said:


> Marco: Yeah. I think I could agree with that and I must say his a monster though. But did he really play in Necrophagist?!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

It sucks that there isn't going to be any new material for a while from these guys. I wasn't even thinking about dream theater and now this documentary has me hitting up my stockpile of DT tunes and listening to them a lot more. It really was a brilliant marketing strategy and I can't hate them for it because it's also really entertaining.


----------



## WickedSymphony

SirMyghin said:


> Also who else is keeping track, admit it... We have heard Myung speak 2x so far



Guilty.


----------



## AliceLG

SirMyghin said:


> I can say I wouldn't want to be the guy making these choices. Donati was impressive to watch, the fact he plays with the traditional grip blew my mind.
> 
> That said I pity the drummers a bit, as a bassist I have joined bands with some tunes, and what few recordings they had I was welcome to step over. To me not being able to reinterpret is an issue, and although I understand it , unless I am playing to learn something for techniques sake I am prone to reinterpretting also.
> 
> Marcos mannerisms and the sort of awkwardness to his movements is fun to watch.
> 
> Also who else is keeping track, admit it... We have heard Myung speak 2x so far



Mike and Marco are leading the polls, but the next episode teaser was interesting, with the "getting their minds blown" by one of the remaining contestants, Wildoer and Priester if memory serves.

And yes, Myung has spoken twice and is aggressively approaching the 20-word mark


----------



## DLG

does anyone have any documented evidence of myung smiling? dude looks like he's on the brink of suicide. can't wait for his funeral doom solo album


----------



## ArrowHead

DLG said:


> does anyone have any documented evidence of myung smiling?



LOL, I rewound TWICE during the part where everyone was talking about how Marco made everyone smile. Labrie laughed and smiled, Petrucci, Rudess, smiling like crazy. Myung? NOPE.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

He did smile when they interviewed Virgil!


----------



## thedonal

I've been reading this thread with interest.

I do love Dream Theater dearly-they rise in my favourites list every time I listen to them. I was rather sad for a few days when Iron Mike bowed out. I think it's a big space to fill.

I also trust the band to put the right person in there. As said- all the greatest drummers in the world could audition- chemistry is SO important.

It's a hell of a commitment though- many of these guys have so much work with different people and they'll pretty much be committing largely to one band. That would be a tough call- but what a commitment to fill!

Sad there's a bit of a perceived rift between Mike and the Band (note-perceived). It's a really tough thing to quit a band you've been in for years for all involved- I've been there. Really hard to do. Even when it's the right thing.

Mostly, I'm really looking forward to the new material and considering seeing them at High Voltage.

All typed with The Count of Tuscany blaring out!


----------



## ArrowHead

The UNEDITED version of Donati's audition: 

Petrucci - I like his drumming 
Rudess - he talks like Sylvester the Cat with an australian accent. 
Myung - yes, I can clearly hear the Sylvester influence 
Labrie - I tawt I taw tat 
Petrucci - fuck, now you've ruined it for me. I can't even keep a straight face when I talk to him. NEXT!


----------



## ArrowHead

p.s. - after seeing Marco play, I would gladly trade Portnoy's oversized sports jerseys for a few "nom nom nom" cookie monster t-shirts.


----------



## Mendez

ArrowHead said:


> p.s. - after seeing Marco play, I would gladly trade Portnoy's oversized sports jerseys for a few "nom nom nom" cookie monster t-shirts.



+1 nom nom nom


----------



## setsuna7

Mendez said:


> +1 nom nom nom



NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## atimoc

Minneman was my #1 pick before seeing these vids, but I find myself rooting more for Mangini now. He played like a mofo and his enthusiasm is really contagious. It would be great to see and hear the full auditions though, I want to hear what Minneman did with DoE.


----------



## AySay

I LOVE DT, but have to say...Virgil Donati is too good for Dream Theater. He would just be wasted potential were he to join. I'll be shocked if they don't pick Mangini.


----------



## Doug N

This guy just made his way in as the eighth entrant.



On another site, the poster called it:

*1:44 The Aggressive Painter*

*2:24 Down Syndrome Robot*

*2:52 The&#65279; Windmill Arm of Rage*

*3:44 The Back Scratcher*

*4:29&#65279; What&#65279; is this *


----------



## MatthewK

I really hope Marco gets it.


----------



## Hybrid138

I like Marco


----------



## somniumaeternum

Justed watched the new episode.. a couple of points:

Thomas Lang is still my favorite drummer there but he definately changed the sound of Dream Theater. I think he's probably too technically advanced and isn't as flamboyant as the other guys. He just got there, played incredible stuff and left.. almost like letting the music speak for itself. 

Marco was the best to sound like Portnoy did but still not make it too boring. Marco also really reminded my of Paul Gilbert in attitude and everything and I think he would be a really fun addition to it. 

DT while really technical has always had a slightly loose drum feel.. I would _love _to have Lang in there just because of what that would mean. It would shoot them towards more progressive elements in a new way. Minnemann was great but definately closer to Portnoy in feel. 

So, imho:
1) Thomas Lang is the best if they want to keep progressing in their direction. (Most likely this wont happen because of all the reasons I posted earlier in this thread)
2) If they want the overall Portnoy sound with a couple of changes here and there, Minnemann would be the guy. 

Mangini was great but just seems too forced. Marco had the same energy but seemed more real to me.

Anyways, I'll need to let it sink in and I may modify my statements later


----------



## Randy

I hate Portnoy's basketball jerseys and those stupid John Lennon glasses. Just putting that out there.


----------



## kung_fu

somniumaeternum said:


> Mangini was great but just seems too forced. Marco had the same energy but seemed more real to me.



I have to agree here, though these are my two favs so far.


----------



## kung_fu

Randy said:


> I hate Portnoy's basketball jerseys and those stupid John Lennon glasses. Just putting that out there.



Phew....then it isn't just me .


----------



## otop

Anyone jump to the conclusion that Marco is the new drummer because of the fact that Necrophagist have mysteriously not released anything or any news after entering the studio a while back?


----------



## Psychobuddy

Randy said:


> I hate Portnoy's basketball jerseys and those stupid John Lennon glasses. Just putting that out there.



I think most of us hate them, so don't worry.

Also for what it's worth my vote's for Marco.


----------



## DLG

also lol @ ruddess not liking it when someone interprets the music and plays different parts from what portnoy played while he constantly butchers classic kevin moore leads live.


----------



## Xiphos68

otop said:


> Anyone jump to the conclusion that Marco is the new drummer because of the fact that Necrophagist have mysteriously not released anything or any news after entering the studio a while back?



But he didn't officially join the group?

Because, they played Hellfest and he wasn't drumming with them correct?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

can't be marco, he said on his facebook in a comment to a poster on his wall that he wasn't. then he got a slap on the wrist and deleted it. check it on metalsucks i think.. anyhow whatshisface on the vh1 show let it slip it was mangini. so im watching this more to see what could have been, rather than anxiously hold my breath


----------



## somniumaeternum

Ibanezsam4 said:


> can't be marco, he said on his facebook in a comment to a poster on his wall that he wasn't. then he got a slap on the wrist and deleted it. check it on metalsucks i think.. anyhow whatshisface on the vh1 show let it slip it was mangini. so im watching this more to see what could have been, rather than anxiously hold my breath


 
Yeah, for some reason I have a feeling it is Mangini. He just seems like the kind of guy they would go for - and I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.

Basically he's incredible if you can get past all his mannerisms and over the top "i'm a crazy artist" type crap. It looks like they totally buy into it so there you go. 

I barely know his work so maybe I'm judging him too harshly but as I mentioned earlier, he seems a bit fake about it.


----------



## Espaul

^

From what I've seen from Mangini in the past shows that he has ALWAYS been like that:



Also check out this, it shows what he will do in dream theater, I think he will fit:


----------



## NaYoN

FWIW I think Minnemann's improv over the "difficult riff" was more inspired.


----------



## Sephiroth952

It's obvious just by the video's that Mangini got it. Though personally i was blown away at Marco.


----------



## Razzy

somniumaeternum said:


> Yeah, for some reason I have a feeling it is Mangini. He just seems like the kind of guy they would go for - and I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> Basically he's incredible if you can get past all his mannerisms and over the top "i'm a crazy artist" type crap. It looks like they totally buy into it so there you go.
> 
> I barely know his work so maybe I'm judging him too harshly but as I mentioned earlier, he seems a bit fake about it.


 
Mangini's just a big goof man. He's always been like that.

If he does indeed have the spot, I'm certainly happy about it. I've loved him since he played with Vai, and seeing how well he fit with Dream Theater tickled my soul.


----------



## Leper

Xiphos68 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otop*
> 
> 
> _Anyone jump to the conclusion that Marco is the new drummer because of the fact that Necrophagist have mysteriously not released anything or any news after entering the studio a while back?_
> 
> 
> But he didn't officially join the group?
> 
> Because, they played Hellfest and he wasn't drumming with them correct?


 
Marco was the drummer for Necrophagist from 2007 to 2008. Romain Goulon drums for them now.

Based on what I've seen now, even though I was rooting for Marco from the start, Mike seems to be the best fit for the band.

I'm a huge fan of DT, but Virgil and Marco seem to be just too good for the band (even though I felt Virgil kinda messed up his audition). I would much rather hear Virgil on the new planet X and Marco's new project with Guthrie.

Felt sad for Roddy, this is just not his style. Jizzed at the blast beats though


----------



## Xiphos68

Leper said:


> Marco was the drummer for Necrophagist from 2007 to 2008. Romain Goulon drums for them now.
> 
> Based on what I've seen now, even though I was rooting for Marco from the start, Mike seems to be the best fit for the band.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of DT, but Virgil and Marco seem to be just too good for the band (even though I felt Virgil kinda messed up his audition). I would much rather hear Virgil on the new planet X and Marco's new project with Guthrie.
> 
> Felt sad for Roddy, this is just not his style. Jizzed at the blast beats though



Yeah, Virgil didn't exactly play the songs like I think DT would want it always.
Like in Nightmare to Remember that opening fill he did a lot faster than the usual song. I think they like some change but not major change. Besides that he was great. 

But I'm pretty sure we can all come to the conclusion it's Mike and he fits the best.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hate to think that the mystery is gone out of this whole process since everyone is leaning towards Mike M, so Im gonna pretend i didnt read any of the last few pages 

I had a feeling from the get-go that Wildoer would destroy some DT stuff, and I cant wait to see what he does in the next episode. that being said, I dont know how prog the guy can get from a creative standpoint since ive never heard him tackle anything harder thank a 6/8 measure haha. 

Im a bit disappointed that Virg didn't seem too relaxed, as he really IS one of the few musicians on this planet that i believe outclasses the monster entity that is Dream Theater. The man is just incredible, but he looked nervous. not a good way to try out for a position. for what it's worth, i liked his jam session and interpretation of the "phase 3" riff the best, by far. 

Roddy fucked up when he threw that blast beat in. I almost ragequit the video 

Minneman was redonkulous, but i dont think he brings enough of that serious energy to the group. just knowing he's back there makes it hard for me to headbang to anything haha (not a necrophagist fan, so cant comment there)

Virg notwithstanding, my vote is now for Wildoer or Mike M.


----------



## Aurochs34

Doug N said:


> This guy just made his way in as the eighth entrant.
> 
> 
> 
> On another site, the poster called it:
> 
> *1:44 The Aggressive Painter*
> 
> *2:24 Down Syndrome Robot*
> 
> *2:52 The&#65279; Windmill Arm of Rage*
> 
> *3:44 The Back Scratcher*
> 
> *4:29&#65279; What&#65279; is this *


----------



## Ralyks

Honestly, I'm pulling for Minnemann and hoping his Facebook quote was to throw people off. His performance was awesome, and somehow I'd feel he'd be a good contributor to writing with them.

I was also pulling for Thomas Lang, and his performance was really cool, but not what I'd reckon was the best performance.


----------



## RevDrucifer

A *HUGE* thing to be considered here is something that was mentioned a couple times in the newest vids; the hardcore DT fans want to hear every note, every fill, every cymbal crash, etc, the way it was played on the album.

Yeah, Portnoy has embellished/improved sections here and there....but it was still Portnoy styled.....I used to be a major DT fanboy and I can tell ya, if some new dude came in and changed *anything* about Petrucci's parts, I'd be ungrateful. (This in itself can be a whole thread's worth of discussion....but....DT fans are DT fans...).

How can I put this in perspective? While I'm not even a big Kirk Hammett fan, I wouldn't want to hear Petrucci doing his thing on Metallica tunes. 

For someone like me, who spent years divulging in Scenes From A Memory, to hear any other fills/beats/whatever in that song, other than what Portnoy played....man, that's just a classic album for me, I don't want to hear much deviation from that.

I think it's fucking badass and killer that Donati and Lang did their own version of the tunes.....that not only takes creativity, but a mass amount of balls.

Never new Donati had a DT tribute band...that's crazy. I absolutely LOVE his playing, but I think he might be a little too jazzy for DT. Seemed he was lacking on the dynamic front during the DT tunes. 

Marco was absolutely great.....but again, I think anyone who deviates from Portnoy's parts are going to be out. It's AWESOME that Donati was coming up with shit on the spot that improved over the part...that was progression in action, but....as I stated above....these dudes gotta stay faithful until they've proven themselves.

And Marco just might be too smiley.


----------



## Schmeer

glassmoon0fo said:


> Roddy fucked up when he threw that blast beat in. I almost ragequit the video



Umm, you do know that the blastbeat part is supposed to be in there, right? 

Anyway, I'm thinking it's gonna be either Mike or Marco, but I'm having a hell of a difficult time deciding wich of the two I like best. Can't imagine how hard this decision must be for the DT guys though..

I also don't mind that these drummers put their own spin on the songs, I actually quite like it. The most important part is that they retain the original feel of the song.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Schmeer said:


> Umm, you do know that the blastbeat part is supposed to be in there, right? .


 
upon further inspection....

yeah i thought he threw that in the Dance of Eternity


----------



## DLG

I've never been able to listen to Nightmare in its entirety so this is the first time I heard the blast beat.


----------



## longfalcon

DLG said:


> I've never been able to listen to Nightmare in its entirety so this is the first time I heard the blast beat.



DT needs more blast beats 

BTW i would LOVE to hear Roddy's and Lang's versions of nightmare in their entirety


----------



## georg_f

It would be cool to see the unedited auditions at some point.

By the way, the drum sound of Derek was crappy because the Protools session of his audition got corrupted, so they had to use the camera mic's sound.


Some bits where edited in a slightly manipulative way. The editor probably wanted to make it reasonable why DT chose Mangini etc. or why Marco and Mike where their favorites. 





Well, to sum it up:

I think Virgil plays some of the coolest and distinct stuff, therefore DT would sound vastly different.
I think to implement most of his crazy grooves you'd probably need the keys and guitars play FOR Virgil and in DT it's the other way around: They need a drummer to play for JR and JP.

Thomas hits really hard and is super tight. His approach in most of his work is to play what fits the song and not what shows off the most. He could, of course, show off like a madman, he's got perfect technique and he's able to play anything, check his drum DVDs.
The stuff he played in the improv section worked absolutely perfect for DT. To me it seemed like he had the hugest sound of them all. Of course he would also be able to play it exactly like on the records since that's why he's hired by popstars like Robbie Williams to play things (also the electronic, programmed stuff) like on the record.

With Marco, drumming becomes a party. The only downside is that you can't be sure that he'd really be a steady member (but seriously, MP has to come back after that album and world tour anyways. It would be a shame if he wouldn't come back to his baybe, which it clearly is to a big extend).

Aquiles would also do a great job in DT. However, from the stuff that I've heard from him so far, his thing is rather a more uptempo proggy powermetal style.

Mike Mangini is the one who got the gig as most have found out by now. He's a perfect fit and clearly one of the best choices. The album and tour will be kickass.


----------



## federock90

I was very very impressed by Virgil. I'm a guitar player so didn't know him a lot before. Terrific drummer, I prefer him to Minnemann even if the second is more funny. By the way I think mangini got the place all way, that is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Pauly

I enjoyed Minnemann's audition the most so far. Mangini looks like the obvious 'safe' choice given his age and style, although given DT's output of late, I'd prefer someone who isn't safe, at least when coming up with new stuff. Virgil and Lang are probably too out there for the DT of today. When's Ep3?


----------



## SirMyghin

georg_f said:


> I think Virgil plays some of the coolest and distinct stuff, therefore DT would sound vastly different.
> I think to implement most of his crazy grooves you'd probably need the keys and guitars play FOR Virgil and in DT it's the other way around: They need a drummer to play for JR and JP.



His drumming was definitely the coolest but yeah, I could see there being a bit of clash there. 




> With Marco, drumming becomes a party. The only downside is that you can't be sure that he'd really be a steady member (but seriously, MP has to come back after that album and world tour anyways. It would be a shame if he wouldn't come back to his baybe, which it clearly is to a big extend).



Given the amount of work they are giving to finding a new drummer, do you really think they plan to welcome MP back unless this guy decides to leave? I don't think it looks that way at all, he really did some damage to these guys I think.


----------



## MatthewK

It just struck me that Marco was wearing a cookie monster shirt... and how everyone gave Mike shit for those cookie monster vocals.


----------



## ShadyDavey

So.....last episode up tomorrow? I'm assuming that's the case......so balls to the Royal Wedding, Imma watching the auditions!


----------



## Alberto7

ShadyDavey said:


> So.....last episode up tomorrow? I'm assuming that's the case......so balls to the Royal Wedding, Imma watching the auditions!



Yep, tomorrow at 11am EST.  Confirmed by DT themselves on Facebook.

On a side note: I didn't even know the Royal Wedding was tomorrow. Props to you, Dave


----------



## Steve08

glassmoon0fo said:


> I had a feeling from the get-go that Wildoer would destroy some DT stuff, and I cant wait to see what he does in the next episode. that being said, I dont know how prog the guy can get from a creative standpoint since ive never heard him tackle anything harder thank a 6/8 measure haha.




He's certainly very capable of technical stuff, although I wouldn't say he's comparable to Marco, Thomas or Virgil (heck, Roddy cites those 3 as "superdrummers" that inspire him) in terms of "super crazy wow my skin just disintegrated" limb independence. Roddy is no slouch when it comes to independence either, really...


----------



## themike

Wildoer's work on Labrie's solo album is amazing. As a matter of fact, I think Labrie's solo record is better than any of the more recent DT. Its seriously a great CD. The music is pretty damn heavy


----------



## AChRush1349

I like Macro and Mike Mangini the most out of everyone i've heard thus far.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

th3m1ke said:


> Wildoer's work on Labrie's solo album is amazing. As a matter of fact, I think Labrie's solo record is better than any of the more recent DT. Its seriously a great CD. The music is pretty damn heavy




Are you talking about Elements of Persuasion or was there another solo album that I missed? If you're talking about EoP then I totally agree that was an awesome album, I'm not sure if I'd call it better than recent DT but it was at least on par for me. I found myself liking his vocals more on the solo album than I do in a lot of DT songs for some reason.


----------



## DLG

^probably because there's no one telling him what to sing so he's singing in the range and style he's most comfortable with


----------



## whammybarofdeth

AirJordanStaal said:


> Are you talking about Elements of Persuasion or was there another solo album that I missed? If you're talking about EoP then I totally agree that was an awesome album, I'm not sure if I'd call it better than recent DT but it was at least on par for me. I found myself liking his vocals more on the solo album than I do in a lot of DT songs for some reason.



Static Implulse was released last year, and it pwns


----------



## guitareben

I want Thomas Lang there!!!!! Difference is good!! 

Virgil would be great there, but i want him to do a new Planet X album  
Marco has formed a band with Guthrie Govan, so he isn't allowed either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georg_f

SirMyghin said:


> Given the amount of work they are giving to finding a new drummer, do you really think they plan to welcome MP back unless this guy decides to leave? I don't think it looks that way at all, he really did some damage to these guys I think.


 
I think the buzz that was created by the whole "MP left, who will be the new drummer?" is worth the effort for DT, it'll really show in the record sales... or DVD sales? (There are rumors that there will be a DVD of the auditions, something with rather uncut auditions would make sense)

I think so too, MP and the rest surely had an argument, but they are adults and after 2 years they will be over it. But who knows...


----------



## Lon

im surprised they managed to keep it a secret, now everyones waiting for the final episode


----------



## Xiphos68

I guess the guys decided to unveal the new drummer today because they knew we wouldn't have anything better to watch. 










































j/k.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

BTW, I'm suggesting that please, don't go nuts and scream that "I KNEW IT WAS X DRUMMER" when the video comes out. Some here want to keep it as secret until they see it themselves. Or at least, use some kind of "SPOILER" sign before you go shouting anything.


----------



## Black_Sheep

In that new "drummer search trailer" vid they posted on youtube, there was plenty of great drummers to choose. It would be great if they all would end up playing on the album, one song for each or something like that. 


I would vote Marco Minnemann for DT. He's playing is just plain awesome and he can handle so many styles. (not saying the other drummers can't) 

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Alberto7

Kurkkuviipale said:


> BTW, I'm suggesting that please, don't go nuts and scream that "I KNEW IT WAS X DRUMMER" when the video comes out. Some here want to keep it as secret until they see it themselves. Or at least, use some kind of "SPOILER" sign before you go shouting anything.



I second this.


----------



## themike

AirJordanStaal said:


> Are you talking about Elements of Persuasion or was there another solo album that I missed? If you're talking about EoP then I totally agree that was an awesome album, I'm not sure if I'd call it better than recent DT but it was at least on par for me. I found myself liking his vocals more on the solo album than I do in a lot of DT songs for some reason.


 
Like Whammy said, I was referring to Static Implulse, his 2010 CD. It rules


----------



## DLG

It rules if you've always wanted to hear James Labrie singing in Soilwork.

I really liked the first Mullmuzzler, never got into much more from him. His solo albums have been getting less and less proggy, much like DT


----------



## Alberto7

Hope I'm not late!  Jordan just posted this on his Facebook. Watching it now myself. Enjoy the last one!


----------



## crg

part 3, 6 minutes and 37 seconds in history is made..... john myung smiling


----------



## Nazca

Absolutely shocking, never saw it coming!


----------



## pink freud

Lol at James acting like a Don.


----------



## Alberto7

Oh my fuck, I'm almost crying. Now I know I'm not gonna stop blasting Dream Theater for the next couple of months. And once the album releases, maybe another 6 months of non-stop DT.

Thi.Was.Epic.! 

EDIT: I'm so weak for these kinds of "docu-dramas"


----------



## AirJordanStaal

lol that was almost uncomfortable for me when they called the guy that got it. I felt like i shouldn't be watching that, way too personal of a reaction. I'm really happy for him though, you can tell his heart is really in it.

What an awesome documentary, I really hope there is more stuff like this at some point. Hopefully not with DT but I'm sure there are other bands that could do it if they were so inclined.






















Loomis. do it.


----------



## Espaul

Like I said, great entertainment for free


----------



## edsped

th3m1ke said:


> Wildoer's work on Labrie's solo album is amazing. As a matter of fact, I think Labrie's solo record is better than any of the more recent DT. Its seriously a great CD. The music is pretty damn heavy


Yeah. Probably one of my favorite albums in general, honestly. Wildoer had some pretty tasty drumming and his vocals weren't too bad either.


----------



## DLG

I'll admit the whole thing was pretty entertaining for the most part, but the last half of this episode was sooooo corny

THE SPIRIT OF THE BAND CARRIES ON *cue band playing the song in slo-mo.

I was getting douche chills the entire time


----------



## RevDrucifer

I'm fucking stoked!!

Couldn't be any happier about the decision.

I wasn't too keen on the whole docu-drama up front, but it really did build the anticipation for me and was definitely a lot cooler than just saying, "Oh hey guys, ____ ______ is our new drummer. See ya on tour."


----------



## SirMyghin

Did anyone notice that Mangini, who played for Vai, had a similar haircut, and similar facial expressions (the over the top OMG expessions) and that Mangini, who played with Gilbert, also had a similar haircut, comes across as a happy goof? I found that kind of interesting how the drummer seemed to reflect the persons they performed with to some extent. 

Also Petrucci with full beard = 3x as scary, and apparently much more trustworthy. 




crg said:


> part 3, 6 minutes and 37 seconds in history is made..... john myung smiling



He talked a lot too. What I really liked that he said was something about recoverring a 1 on 1 type chemistry that he used to have just jamming with John. That to me is rather promising. Not going to even try to shoot at what was going on but Portnoy in the past made comments about Myung being 'more in a shell now' or somesuch, maybe something here changed that? The more input from other members the better imo, you can never have enough sets of ears.


----------



## DLG

I CALLED IT hahaha

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DREAM THEATER: 'The Spirit Carries On' Drummer-Search Web Series To Be Released On DVD


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Congrats to Mangini, I was hoping for Marco, but Mangini will serve the band well!

Too bad they didn't have footage of a phone call to Marco.


----------



## Alberto7

SirMyghin said:


> Did anyone notice that Mangini, who played for Vai, had a similar haircut, and similar facial expressions (the over the top OMG expessions) and that Mangini, who played with Gilbert, also had a similar haircut, comes across as a happy goof? I found that kind of interesting how the drummer seemed to reflect the persons they performed with to some extent.
> 
> Also Petrucci with full beard = 3x as scary, and apparently much more trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He talked a lot too. What I really liked that he said was something about recoverring a 1 on 1 type chemistry that he used to have just jamming with John. That to me is rather promising. Not going to even try to shoot at what was going on but Portnoy in the past made comments about Myung being 'more in a shell now' or somesuch, maybe something here changed that? The more input from other members the better imo, you can never have enough sets of ears.



This is one of my favorite comments here. I had to quote it and say it. NOW I'm really looking forward to the next album. (God, I just keep repeating myself with increasing degrees of intensity in almost every post I've made here )


----------



## drmosh

anyone got a backup/alternate version of this, it's blocked on youtube here because FUCK


----------



## asmegin_slayer

drmosh said:


> anyone got a backup/alternate version of this, it's blocked on youtube here because FUCK



Try out this proxy

https://getaroundschool.com/


----------



## drmosh

asmegin_slayer said:


> Try out this proxy
> 
> https://getaroundschool.com/



That works! Thanks dude!


----------



## Lechugaz

Congrats to Mike Mangini. Iwould of loved DT with Virgil Donati. For me he is by far the best drummer, but yes: He doesn't sound as heavy as the other drummers and would have change DT's sounds a lot. But, is that wrong? It would be a very interesting change.


----------



## somniumaeternum

I still really wish Lang or Marco would be the guy... but I'm happy they found the right guy is for them. Now I'm trying really hard not to pre-judge or make any expectations regarding the upcoming album. 

I want to listen to it with fresh ears and an open mind instead of it's DT + Mangini. I hope they move forward as if they were a new band.


----------



## themike

Big congrats to Mike. What impressed me more than his drumming was just his personality. The amount of care and emotion in his genuine reaction was priceless. I also am really glad when he was talking at the end about portnoy and really honoring him instead of just making it like he was out right replacing him. Class act all the way.


----------



## Mordacain

somniumaeternum said:


> I still really wish Lang or Marco would be the guy... but I'm happy they found the right guy is for them. Now I'm trying really hard not to pre-judge or make any expectations regarding the upcoming album.
> 
> I want to listen to it with fresh ears and an open mind instead of it's DT + Mangini. I hope they move forward as if they were a new band.



I see a lot of promise of that being the case. Seriously heard more of Myung talking here than in the entirety of the band's history. That bodes well for me, as well as him sitting with John 1 on 1. I'm very optimistic and eager for the new record now.


----------



## Maggai

The way Mangini talked about Portnoy at the end there made it sound like Portnoy died........

Marco was my favorite of the drummers, but Mangini was awesome as well. He was the obvious choice all along, which may be a bit boring, but I'm really looking forward to hearing what the new album will be like.

Hearing Myung talking is fucking awesome!


----------



## Ironbird666

I would have been cool with any of the top three to be honest. All three of them are completely awesome and I'm definitely impressed with how awesome Mike seems to be as a person as well as a drummer. I'm definitely looking forward to the next album now.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I'm definitely anxious to hear Portnoy's response to this. I'm sure he's had time to deal with it all and he's been busy enough working on his new bands I'm sure he doesn't even have the mental space to give it much thought anymore.

But, I'm not Portnoy, so, I'm talking outta me ayse'. 

My buddy Jay who was taught by Mangini a few years ago is jumpin' up and down. We both were hardcore DT fans growing up, so this is ultra fuckin' cool for him. 

He made a vid the other day of him just jammin' behind his kit, you can check him out here- Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More It starts slow, so ya might wanna skip to about 4 mins in. Funny enough, Lars is the reason Jay wanted to play to begin with. 

If anyone in the Boston area is lookin' for a good studio drummer or a fill-in for live gigs, feel free to hit Jay up.


----------



## Xiphos68

Woot Woot Mangini!!!!!!!!!



Very excited for this album!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Mordacain said:


> I see a lot of promise of that being the case. Seriously heard more of Myung talking here than in the entirety of the band's history. That bodes well for me, as well as him sitting with John 1 on 1. I'm very optimistic and eager for the new record now.



+1 to this. I think like most here, I would really like to hear more from JM...

hopefully on the new record.


----------



## Nazca

RevDrucifer said:


> I'm definitely anxious to hear Portnoy's response to this. I'm sure he's had time to deal with it all and he's been busy enough working on his new bands I'm sure he doesn't even have the mental space to give it much thought anymore.
> 
> But, I'm not Portnoy, so, I'm talking outta me ayse'.



I reckon the DT guys told Mike the decision as soon as they knew.


----------



## simulclass83

Damn, I was really hoping for Minneman. He was such a great guy and drummer. Plus, his snare sounded super fucking sweet. And he was tall as s***.


----------



## Murmel




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

You're late


----------



## Murmel

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You're late



I haven't followed the thread, I don't even know why I posted, sorry


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well it doesn't hurt to get that video a little more visibility.


----------



## themike

Nazca said:


> I reckon the DT lawyers told Mike's lawyers the decision as soon as they knew.


 
Fixed that for you, sadly


----------



## Xiphos68

th3m1ke said:


> Fixed that for you, sadly



This is probably true.

That's the only thing I can't get past from DT.

Even though they say still love Mike and what not. It seems like they couldn't answer his questions face to face. Also Ytsejam records may not continue since JP won't get in tough for him.


----------



## pineappleman

Xiphos68 said:


> Even though they say still love Mike and what not. It seems like they couldn't answer his questions face to face. Also Ytsejam records may not continue since JP won't get in tough for him.



I feel like when they say that, they do still love him, but he made a huge dick move and things just can't be the same after that.


----------



## SirMyghin

pineappleman said:


> I feel like when they say that, they do still love him, but he made a huge dick move and things just can't be the same after that.



QFT


----------



## Neil

After all this their new album better not suck.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

was hoping they'd pick someone that would do something different with the music. dont really know much of manginni as a writing contributor, hope he brings something new to the table. ah, what could have been with virgil or thomas...

ill live though. Mike M is a good guy and deserves the shot


----------



## Psychobuddy

I know I am probably just pointing out something obvious, but they picked the guy named Mike...
afraid of change perhaps, or maybe they just didn't want to learn a new name.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mangini was the deserving drummer. Minnemann had everything they needed, but it's clear that apart from Rudess, no-one else felt serious chemistry with him.

Well done Mangini


----------



## Azyiu

I've always been a big fan of Mike Mangini since his days with Extreme then Vai.


----------



## slapnutz

I'm happy my choice won also. Yay!

Btw, remember that "NEXT TIME IN EPISODE 2" .... thingy where JLB goes batshit and speaks to JP about being impressed a drummer playing a part different to the others? Where was the final footage of that?

The one where the narrator says, something like "one drummer may have already finished there search early" ... or something?

Around 20m20s of Episode 1.


----------



## SirMyghin

slapnutz said:


> I'm happy my choice won also. Yay!
> 
> Btw, remember that "NEXT TIME IN EPISODE 2" .... thingy where JLB goes batshit and speaks to JP about being impressed a drummer playing a part different to the others? Where was the final footage of that?
> 
> The one where the narrator says, something like "one drummer may have already finished there search early" ... or something?
> 
> Around 20m20s of Episode 1.




It is likely cut directly from Manginis audition, not shown to use, and used to hype you in. As he was auditioned first and you don't want to blow it from the get go (neglecting the leak).


----------



## Mendez

Yeah i was wondering that too, since it never showed up on any other episode. 

Either way i enjoyed all the episodes and can't wait for their new album


----------



## Furtive Glance

This got me very excited! Congratulations Mr. Mangini. Great fit!


----------



## Xiphos68

SirMyghin said:


> It is likely cut directly from Manginis audition, not shown to use, and used to hype you in. As he was auditioned first and you don't want to blow it from the get go (neglecting the leak).



No...I don't think so. Because when James said that they were in a different part of the studio it was an open room. Mangini was in a dark closed in room.


----------



## themike

I pray to god that John, Jordan and Portnoy make up. 25 years of friendship is much stronger than leaving a band in a way you might not agree with. The last reunion tour of Liquid Tension Experiment was phenomenal and I hope it happens again


----------



## Xiphos68

th3m1ke said:


> I pray to god that John, Jordan and Portnoy make up. 25 years of friendship is much stronger than leaving a band in a way you might not agree with. The last reunion tour of Liquid Tension Experiment was phenomenal and I hope it happens again






LTE comes back with a new album.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Yeah a new LTE would be pretty awesome, them becoming friends/family again aside, that is an awesome side project!

I had never seen these newer live vids, its like christmas morning or something. The last vids I had seen were from the 90s i think, very old school looking. What a killer version of Acid Rain that was!


----------



## pineappleman

Xiphos68 said:


> LTE comes back with a new album.



MMMM. Mike always said there wouldn't be another LTE album because 3 out of its 4 members were also in DT and there would be too many similarities. Problem solved I guess.


----------



## Acme

James looks ridiculous with this hair. I know he's getting bald, but... Yeah, a wig would make the trick.  Somebody said he liked the talking Myung. Me too. And I have to admit, that even if Marco is my favourite out of these drummers, the band made the perfect decision.


----------



## Azyiu

The best part of those 3 episodes was John Myung actually spoke!!   

Seriously, Mike said he put on his DT hat like he just got drafted in the NFL draft... what? he doesn't like the NBA draft?


----------



## Colbear

slapnutz said:


> I'm happy my choice won also. Yay!
> 
> Btw, remember that "NEXT TIME IN EPISODE 2" .... thingy where JLB goes batshit and speaks to JP about being impressed a drummer playing a part different to the others? Where was the final footage of that?
> 
> The one where the narrator says, something like "one drummer may have already finished there search early" ... or something?
> 
> Around 20m20s of Episode 1.




There's a post on the Portnoy forum where someone freeze framed the shot and it was Minnemann behind the kit: SANCTIONED : An Exclusive Look into DT&#39;s Search for a New Drummer

Could've gone either way for me, all fantastic drummers. Wasn't sure about the reality show aspect but I enjoyed it. I didn't think DT would release anything from the auditions so I can't complain about an hour of footage either way.


----------



## Aurochs34

th3m1ke said:


>




fuck me


----------



## DLG

tony levin FTW

none groove harder


----------



## Alberto7

Acme said:


> James looks ridiculous with this hair. I know he's getting bald, but... Yeah, a wig would make the trick.  Somebody said he liked the talking Myung. Me too. And I have to admit, that even if Marco is my favourite out of these drummers, the band made the perfect decision.



To be honest, I think James looks way better with his hair like that. I think he looks more like a serious musician than with his long hair haha (Not hating on long hair; not at all. Just saying that I think it suits him better).


----------



## ArrowHead

James must shave his head and start playing hockey again. BOOBS BE GONE!


----------



## ArrowHead

P.S. - anyone get the impression, from his recent interviews and statements, that Labrie is finally going to have creative input about his vocals? After hearing the solo album, I think this may be a good thing.


----------



## SirMyghin

ArrowHead said:


> P.S. - anyone get the impression, from his recent interviews and statements, that Labrie is finally going to have creative input about his vocals? After hearing the solo album, I think this may be a good thing.




Could be cool, the guy is undoubtedly a good singer, now that his vocal chords are recoverred and such (I didn't mind him either way however). Makes you wonder 'what if'. That would be the second thing that looks to be opening to creative input though. Seeing a pattern here?




ArrowHead said:


> James must shave his head and start playing hockey again. BOOBS BE GONE!



Petrucci needed a gym partner and used his super human strength to bully Labrie into it.


----------



## Pauly

Mangini is a good, if safe fit. Ultimately I think I'd rather see people like Lang, Donati and Minneman (how did I not know much about him before!?) doing something better than playing old DT songs and a few new ones and if anything these videos will have exposed them to a wider audience and hopefully get them some gigs they might not have otherwise (although when you're that good that shouldn't be a problem really!).


----------



## ArrowHead

People keep calling Mangini "safe". I don't think you gaiz know what Mangini can do. There's GIGS, and there's being a contributing member of the band. Even Mangini made that distinction.

This guy can do so much beyond anything DT has ever put on record, drumming wise and musicality. Remember, Dream Theater are a bunck of Berklee DROPOUTS. Mangini is a Berklee INSTRUCTOR. A lot of the other guys know timing, and drumming inside and out, but I think Mangini is easily the most musically trained one of the bunch.

I also think people are already making pre-judgments as to how he will effect the sound. When the new album comes out, I think there's gonna be a lot of "whoa! Where did THAT come from?"


----------



## Alberto7

ArrowHead said:


> People keep calling Mangini "safe". I don't think you gaiz know what Mangini can do. There's GIGS, and there's being a contributing member of the band. Even Mangini made that distinction.
> 
> This guy can do so much beyond anything DT has ever put on record, drumming wise and musicality. Remember, Dream Theater are a bunck of Berklee DROPOUTS. Mangini is a Berklee INSTRUCTOR. A lot of the other guys know timing, and drumming inside and out, but I think Mangini is easily the most musically trained one of the bunch.
> 
> I also think people are already making pre-judgments as to how he will effect the sound. When the new album comes out, I think there's gonna be a lot of "whoa! Where did THAT come from?"



While I do think that calling them "DROPOUTS" is a bit harsh (just because I'm a DT fanboi ), I do agree 100% with this.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

@ ArrowHead:



And with all the "where did that come" will be a lot of "whoa, he really catched up Portnoys style".


----------



## Xiphos68

ArrowHead said:


> People keep calling Mangini "safe". I don't think you gaiz know what Mangini can do. There's GIGS, and there's being a contributing member of the band. Even Mangini made that distinction.
> 
> This guy can do so much beyond anything DT has ever put on record, drumming wise and musicality. Remember, Dream Theater are a bunck of Berklee DROPOUTS. Mangini is a Berklee INSTRUCTOR. A lot of the other guys know timing, and drumming inside and out, but I think Mangini is easily the most musically trained one of the bunch.
> 
> I also think people are already making pre-judgments as to how he will effect the sound. When the new album comes out, I think there's gonna be a lot of "whoa! Where did THAT come from?"



Yeah...I mean the man played bleed before it was even created. 

You know something is up when that happens. 

Anyway, my friend even says "that Mangini is the better drummer." Which I could believe because he practices and he is an instructor. So he's pretty much seen everything. Plus he can play Jazz and other styles as well.

I could see this being the most diverse DT record. Whether it's absolutely heavy or not (I expect it). But I see it going in all differents type a ways.

I see this album going into almost like Octavarium.


----------



## ArrowHead

Alberto7 said:


> While I do think that calling them "DROPOUTS" is a bit harsh (just because I'm a DT fanboi ), I do agree 100% with this.



Not really harsh, they dropped out. 

My point is moreso that the educational base that the band was built from is one Mangini has been immersed in as well, to a much larger degree.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I think many of you are misinformed about the typical Berklee student. Most people at berklee don't do the typical 4 year college, take some gen eds, then get your degree. Most people go to berklee and take some classes for a while, and that's that. Or they go take a class between tours and gigs, or they go and learn a specific skill or knowledge set. It's not like a normal college, so dropout isn't really an accurate term.


----------



## ArrowHead

Another interesting thing about Mangini:

Anyone notice his kit is set up symmetrically, and he tends to switch back and forth on parts between left and right handed, just for fun? MONSTER player.


----------



## ArrowHead

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I think many of you are misinformed about the typical Berklee student. Most people at berklee don't do the typical 4 year college, take some gen eds, then get your degree. Most people go to berklee and take some classes for a while, and that's that. Or they go take a class between tours and gigs, or they go and learn a specific skill or knowledge set. It's not like a normal college, so dropout isn't really an accurate term.




It's a music program with a degree. They dropped out. I'm not being harsh, or saying it negatively. It's what they did. And you're right, a lot of people do it. 

However, that doesn't mean it's not a typical school. It most surely IS a SCHOOL, with a curriculum and credits that need to be completed. 

My last drummer was a Berklee grad. He was actually a student of Mangini. And I've worked with MANY other Berklee alum, starting with my very first guitar teacher some 20+ years ago. I don't think I'm "misinformed" about Berklee.



Berklee Grad/Mangini student: (And THIS is why I keep saying you guys don't quite understand how HEAVY mangini can get)


----------



## themike

Rumor has it that all of the guitar audio we heard was JP's ULTRA

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7008/fract.jpg


----------



## Xiphos68

th3m1ke said:


> Rumor has it that all of the guitar audio we heard was JP's ULTRA
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7008/fract.jpg



I wouldn't doubt it. It was probably easier to do for run throughs of all the music. 

I just hope he doesn't do it on tour. His tone without it was already great before.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ArrowHead said:


> Another interesting thing about Mangini:
> 
> Anyone notice his kit is set up symmetrically, and he tends to switch back and forth on parts between left and right handed, just for fun? MONSTER player.




Yea it's symmetrical, but he doesn't change it just for fun. Playing open handed gives a lot more possibilities sonorically and can open many doors in the technical side of playing.


----------



## themike

Xiphos68 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. It was probably easier to do for run throughs of all the music.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't do it on tour. His tone without it was already great before.



He wont. He has a great relationship with Mesa and also has mack trucks and crews of people to lug around his massive cases so he has no reason to at least haha


----------



## thedonal

Xiphos68 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. It was probably easier to do for run throughs of all the music.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't do it on tour. His tone without it was already great before.



Interesting comment- I always feel that tone is WAY more important in the studio, where you are doing a recording that will be played over and over.

The volume that gigs get to and the variability of venues etc, the tone will not be so apparent- but then, I guess that you therefore need to start with the best tone possible, knowing a fair bit will be lost along the way.


----------



## ArrowHead

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea it's symmetrical, but he doesn't change it just for fun. Playing open handed gives a lot more possibilities sonorically and can open many doors in the technical side of playing.



No, he does BOTH. Not just playing openhanded. He'll play the same part, the same way, but alternating sides of the kit. It's one of his trademarks.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ArrowHead said:


> No, he does BOTH. Not just playing openhanded. He'll play the same part, the same way, but alternating sides of the kit. It's one of his trademarks.



That's nice, but I really don't think he uses a symmetrical kit just to show off... Or the fuck do I know, his fuckin' Mike Mangini.


----------



## Xiphos68

thedonal said:


> Interesting comment- I always feel that tone is WAY more important in the studio, where you are doing a recording that will be played over and over.
> 
> The volume that gigs get to and the variability of venues etc, the tone will not be so apparent- but then, I guess that you therefore need to start with the best tone possible, knowing a fair bit will be lost along the way.



I believe you should have good tone for the recording and live. Especially live because people come to see you play and pay good money for you to put on a great show. Same thing with recording as well, we've better recording abilities than we did 20 - 30 years ago. Yet there were still great records.


----------



## thedonal

Xiphos68 said:


> I believe you should have good tone for the recording and live. Especially live because people come to see you play and pay good money for you to put on a great show. Same thing with recording as well, we've better recording abilities than we did 20 - 30 years ago. Yet there were still great records.



That's a fair comment. I guess the performance you give is the most important thing. Not everyone in the audience will get 'tone' (hell- some very famous guitarists don't!!!)- but it's still very, very important.


----------



## Xiphos68

thedonal said:


> That's a fair comment. I guess the performance you give is the most important thing. Not everyone in the audience will get 'tone' (hell- some very famous guitarists don't!!!)- but it's still very, very important.



Thanks, 

Yeah, not everyone does. But for me I'm a tone freak when it comes to sounding good live and anywhere else. 

Because if I don't sound good to myself then I know it's not going to sound good to them or it might.


----------



## thedonal

Xiphos68 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah, not everyone does. But for me I'm a tone freak when it comes to sounding good live and anywhere else.
> 
> Because if I don't sound good to myself then I know it's not going to sound good to them or it might.



Abso-bloody-lutely.

It's so important to be happy with what you have onstage- from the playability of the guitars to the amp sound. If you're not happy with it, you're not really going to be giving it your all. 

Anyway- I'm going well off topic. I'm very happy in DT's choice of drummer. For me it would have been Mike Mangini or Marco Minneman. Though Marco just seemed a little TOO chipper for DT- I loved his personality.

Was great to watch the whole process though. Really looking forward to what the band throws us next!


----------



## SirMyghin

ArrowHead said:


> No, he does BOTH. Not just playing openhanded. He'll play the same part, the same way, but alternating sides of the kit. It's one of his trademarks.



I noticed the snare was central, but the cymbals did not sound identical, and left to right the majority of cymbals are definitely not the same. Similar, but probably different sizes from what I was hearing. The toms were also not duplicated.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Wait wait Labrie played hockey? That's crazy and awesome unless I misread that. 

I find myself wanting to watch these vids again, even though i know the outcome. It's just really cool seeing these different drummers and their takes on things playing along with these other great musicians. This is turning into a huge time sync for me because I can't listen to the beginning of dance of eternity without finishing listening to it.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Mangini's old roto-tom kit was definitely a symmetrical kit. I think the white Pearl kit he used on the Vai tours was also symmetrical. Cymbals I dunno about.

Mangini is very much about 4-limb independence....TOTAL independence. Not only that, but developing each limb to do whatever is physically possible. The cool thing, is that he brings musicality into that mindset.

And as far as DT dropping out of Berklee...yeah...they definitely did. They've said that themselves over and over again through the years. They went for a semester, (maybe two?), met, then quit to pursue Dream Theater (or..Majesty, if ya will). 

One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet....Mangini knows more than the guys in DT how much of a name Portnoy carries. Those guys have known eachother for nearly 30 years....for Petrucci, he knows Portnoy's a huge name drummer, but at the end of the day, it's just "Mike"...the dude he's known forever. 

For any one of the auditioning drummers, or us, we all know how big Portnoy is as a member of DT and as a drummer. I think this is why Mangini was so excited/overwhelmed when he got the news he would be the new drummer. He knew how important this was, he knew how fans would react, he was even worried about what Portnoy would think.

I'm sure Mangini knows he can play the ass off Portnoy, but that wasn't even a consideration in his head, it seemed. He knew it went a lot deeper than that. 

Really, one of the best things to come of this is my buddy who I mentioned earlier, (the guy I posted a Facebook vid link to who studied with Mangini) has totally gotten the DT/metal bug again. He's been doing pop/blues music lately...but grew up on Metallica/Dream Theater/Vai. Now I know next time we jam...he'll be bustin out the double-stroke kicks!


----------



## RevDrucifer

ArrowHead said:


> It's a music program with a degree. They dropped out. I'm not being harsh, or saying it negatively. It's what they did. And you're right, a lot of people do it.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean it's not a typical school. It most surely IS a SCHOOL, with a curriculum and credits that need to be completed.
> 
> My last drummer was a Berklee grad. He was actually a student of Mangini. And I've worked with MANY other Berklee alum, starting with my very first guitar teacher some 20+ years ago. I don't think I'm "misinformed" about Berklee.
> 
> 
> 
> Berklee Grad/Mangini student: (And THIS is why I keep saying you guys don't quite understand how HEAVY mangini can get)




Hell yeah dude.....you can totally tell that dude studied with Mangini and took in everything he could. His attack, phrasing and stick height are dead give-aways.....fucking badass!!!!!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

they may as well have picked at random because all of these drummers rock


----------



## Prydogga

I'm excited for the new record, in my opinion, the majority of the more heavy parts brought into the newer DT records were the result of Mike and Petrucci having that connection, and it seems that was mostly from Portnoy's desire to play heavier music, and to me, that was what fell short, their heavier sections were less well constructed and arranged than the progressive and melodic music they are so renowned for. 

With Mangini, I believe they will be focusing more on the sound Dream Theater used to be, but still evolve musically, I hate when people say they wish a new album was like an old one, but I believe that to an extent, DT would benefit going back to their roots.


----------



## slapnutz

This might be an stupid of me as a DT fan... but what was the music playing when MM found out he got the job? That really triumphant and uplifting tune.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Prydogga said:


> I'm excited for the new record, in my opinion, the majority of the more heavy parts brought into the newer DT records were the result of Mike and Petrucci having that connection, and it seems that was mostly from Portnoy's desire to play heavier music, and to me, that was what fell short, their heavier sections were less well constructed and arranged than the progressive and melodic music they are so renowned for.
> 
> With Mangini, I believe they will be focusing more on the sound Dream Theater used to be, but still evolve musically, I hate when people say they wish a new album was like an old one, but I believe that to an extent, DT would benefit going back to their roots.



I pretty much agree with you. Im also very excited about the new album. 

And hey, Awake is one of my fav albums from them, and it's quite heavy! (at least compared to Images etc). And Train Of Thought is great also, but still i pretty much agree about the heavy parts in the newer albums. 

I was rooting for Marco Minnemann, but i believe Mangini will do as great job too. Im very excited..


----------



## Winspear

slapnutz said:


> This might be an stupid of me as a DT fan... but what was the music playing when MM found out he got the job? That really triumphant and uplifting tune.



The Count of Tuscany


----------



## TheSleeper

RevDrucifer said:


> Mangini is very much about 4-limb independence....TOTAL independence.



Speaking of which:


My reaction:  ->  ->  ->


----------



## Varcolac

Minneman really looks like Tom Green. Full of joy and lanky weirdness. Even though he's a monster drummer, I can see how some people might have thought him "not serious enough" for DT. When comparing Minneman and Mangini I guess it comes down to personality and attitude far more than chops. From a purely visual standpoint, Mangini looked like he was enjoying it as much as Minneman, but was less... goofy.

I haven't given a fig about Dream Theater for years. Now with Mangini behind the kit I'm looking forward to the next album.


----------



## Alberto7

Minnemann just looks more 'jazzy' for some reason. As seen on the last video, he's the kind of drummer that just sits behind a kit and plays whatever sounds good, sort of just joking around, like he did on the video when they started jamming; he looked so joyous  I can't help but love him. He's a monstrous drummer, but Mangini seemed a little more 'serious' and 'down-to-business'.


----------



## Azyiu

Varcolac said:


> Minneman really looks like Tom Green. Full of joy and lanky weirdness. Even though he's a monster drummer, I can see how some people might have thought him "not serious enough" for DT. When comparing Minneman and Mangini I guess it comes down to personality and attitude far more than chops. From a purely visual standpoint, Mangini looked like he was enjoying it as much as Minneman, but was less... goofy.
> 
> I haven't given a fig about Dream Theater for years. Now with Mangini behind the kit I'm looking forward to the next album.





Alberto7 said:


> Minnemann just looks more 'jazzy' for some reason. As seen on the last video, he's the kind of drummer that just sits behind a kit and plays whatever sounds good, sort of just joking around, like he did on the video when they started jamming; he looked so joyous  I can't help but love him. He's a monstrous drummer, but Mangini seemed a little more 'serious' and 'down-to-business'.



Can't agree more with the both of you there!


----------



## ArrowHead

If anyone could find it I'd be thrilled:

There's a Mangini video where he's doing a clinic/recital (I think at Berklee performance center)where he does an exercise where he has audience members call out a number and he'd play an ostinato with his feet in that time. Then they call out another number (a different one) and he does his hands in THAT time. Then they keep calling new numbers, and he keeps switching parts without stopping. Some fucked up shit too, like 15:9 and such. It used to be on his website, I have no idea where to find it now.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Myung is writing lyrics again!!!! 

New Info about the next DT album from JR

Obviously, that's from an external source but it seems legit to me. OMG.


----------



## SirMyghin

Furtive Glance said:


> Myung is writing lyrics again!!!!
> 
> New Info about the next DT album from JR
> 
> Obviously, that's from an external source but it seems legit to me. OMG.



Pretty cool, odd that Mangini wasn't involved in the creative process much, but that may be his choice too. To not make this album too drastically different perchance? Sort of phase him in so to speak would make the most sense to me.


----------



## Bigfan

Furtive Glance said:


> Myung is writing lyrics again!!!!
> 
> New Info about the next DT album from JR
> 
> Obviously, that's from an external source but it seems legit to me. OMG.



Hey, now that Portnoy won't be writing any more lyrics I'm definitely looking forward to the new album.


----------



## ArrowHead

AirJordanStaal said:


> Wait wait Labrie played hockey? That's crazy and awesome unless I misread that.




Sorry, I missed your comment. Yeah, Labrie was a hockey player. I guess he was pretty good too, but he was injured pretty early on. 

Impact! NHL.com's Online Magazine


----------



## Xiphos68

That's dissapointing (really dissapointing)...I was hoping Mike would be writing.

Nice to see John. M writing again though.


----------



## Psychobuddy

YAY! 

JM's back to writing, I don't even know how long I've wanted that to happen again. Now I'm even more excited than I was before.


----------



## Alberto7

Xiphos68 said:


> That's dissapointing (really dissapointing)...I was hoping Mike would be writing.
> 
> Nice to see John. M writing again though.



I think it's actually a proper start to his career with DT. What they say on petrucciforums is quite true. He's very new, and he's probably just witnessing how the DT guys work and let their brain juices flow. I'm pretty sure that he wrote all the drum lines to what was already created before he came in (or to what John x 2, James, and Jordan created without him).

Read the thread linked by Furtive Glance and see what I mean.

I was shocked myself to see that he didn't have any input in the writing, but now that I read that, I'm still confident that it will be a different record than what they've been doing.


----------



## ArrowHead

He's got 25 years worth of material to absorb, dissect, and assimilate. I don't think his extra time inside or outside the studio is being spent coming up with new musical ideas to bring to the table. He seemed pretty adamant about wanting to do Portnoy justice, so I'm sure a guy like Mangini intends to learn every song off every record, note for note.

Give it time. He's still the new guy.

[edit] in fact, seeing how obsessive he is about drumming, I bet Mangini would learn the entire DT catalog, and throw in every side project he's ever done as well, right down to the AX7 album. The guy is a practice FREAK.


----------



## Xiphos68

Alberto7 said:


> I think it's actually a proper start to his career with DT. What they say on petrucciforums is quite true. He's very new, and he's probably just witnessing how the DT guys work and let their brain juices flow. I'm pretty sure that he wrote all the drum lines to what was already created before he came in (or to what John x 2, James, and Jordan created without him).
> 
> Read the thread linked by Furtive Glance and see what I mean.
> 
> I was shocked myself to see that he didn't have any input in the writing, but now that I read that, I'm still confident that it will be a different record than what they've been doing.



Yeah...I read some more and the more I thought about, it makes sense.

So I agree now that I see what he's coming into and he's new. I forgot that he would do little things here and there.

So now excitement has returned!


----------



## Alberto7

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah...I read some more and the more I thought about, it makes sense.
> 
> So I agree now that I see what he's coming into and he's new. I forgot that he would do little things here and there.
> 
> So now excitement has returned!



Haha good to know you're excited once again!


----------



## Acme

Speaking about Mangini, weren't it a bit disturbing when he started counting loudly and hitting the ones with the sticks? I don't want to overanalyze why he did that, just asking.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Nah, he was just counting and being funky at the same time is all


----------



## Espaul

People have seen this right? I just heard of it

Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )

I know he's not joining, but playing som gigs with them  fun!


----------



## p0ke

Espaul said:


> People have seen this right? I just heard of it
> 
> Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )
> 
> I know he's not joining, but playing som gigs with them  fun!



epic WTF


----------



## Alberto7

I'm starting to feel genuinely bad for Portnoy now... It's like he doesn't know what to do. On the most recent interview he posted on his Facebook, he just seemed fragile and broken. And on an interview about a week ago (posted on UG), he admittedly said that he regretted leaving Dream Theater, but that he was as happy as ever. Honestly, I think he must be dying inside.

EDIT: Just realized that it was an April Fool's joke (I'm such an idiot!). But I still hold my point.

EDIT 2: I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## Nazca

Espaul said:


> People have seen this right? I just heard of it
> 
> Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )
> 
> I know he's not joining, but playing som gigs with them  fun!



I believe that was first posted as an April Fools joke, MP tweeted about it I think...


----------



## Acme

Espaul said:


> People have seen this right? I just heard of it
> 
> Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )
> 
> I know he's not joining, but playing som gigs with them  fun!



I don't want to ruin all the fun but...

He joined them permanently.


----------



## Espaul

Alberto7 said:


> I'm starting to feel genuinely bad for Portnoy now... It's like he doesn't know what to do. On the most recent interview he posted on his Facebook, he just seemed fragile and broken. And on an interview about a week ago (posted on UG), he admittedly said that he regretted leaving Dream Theater, but that he was as happy as ever. Honestly, I think he must be dying inside.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that it was an April Fool's joke (I'm such an idiot!). But I still hold my point.



This is not an april fools joke. They are playing in Oslo sometime soon.. And what you wrote. I agree with and I hope he IS happy like he says.

What I think is fun about the situation is that he's trying out something different than prog and rock 



Acme said:


> I don't want to ruin all the fun but...
> 
> He joined them permanently.



You ruined it  But I'm a negative person and I say he will quit after a little while


----------



## SirMyghin

What amuses me about that release is that it states "Portnoy has said that". Noticing a trend about how news breaks, he always throws everything he can get out right away, before everyone else so much as comments.


----------



## Ralyks

Acme said:


> I don't want to ruin all the fun but...
> 
> He joined them permanently.



Seriously?... The only articles I see were posted on April 1st, but its also on the Metal Archives...


----------



## Acme

Ralyks said:


> Seriously?... The only articles I see were posted on April 1st, but its also on the Metal Archives...



I have no idea why nobody have edited it back on MA yet.


----------



## Ralyks

^Yeah, pretty much what I figured.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

ArrowHead said:


> Sorry, I missed your comment. Yeah, Labrie was a hockey player. I guess he was pretty good too, but he was injured pretty early on.
> 
> Impact! NHL.com's Online Magazine



Interesting, I would've never guessed, thanks for posting that.

Also i'm pretty sure the portnoy article on UG said he regretted his leaving the band being so public, not that he regretted leaving. It's even right in the title of the article...

Mike Portnoy Regrets Public Split With Dream Theater | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Antimatter

I just noticed that on that NHL article there's a picture of Jordan Rudess and he has hair. 

dude what


----------



## metal_sam14

Antimatter said:


> I just noticed that on that NHL article there's a picture of Jordan Rudess and he has hair.
> 
> dude what



Could be a pic from the SFAM era right after he joined, he had long hair then if I recall correctly.


----------



## Repner

AirJordanStaal said:


> Interesting, I would've never guessed, thanks for posting that.
> 
> Also i'm pretty sure the portnoy article on UG said he regretted his leaving the band being so public, not that he regretted leaving. It's even right in the title of the article...
> 
> Mike Portnoy Regrets Public Split With Dream Theater | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


I half blame Portnoy, and half blame Blabbermouth for that. Portnoy did some things he shouldn't have (announcing he tried to rejoin, and deleting threads about James's solo album for example).


BM on the other hand seem to spy on his board and make an announcement everytime he even mentions the band. Then, in tpical BM fashion, try to find the most controversial possible way to headline it, so that the posters start whining (like the time he answered a fan who asked about Portnoys Ytsejam records bootleg label, and he told him he couldn't contact the band to work that out. BM make it seem like he was whining about getting his old job back again)

But again, Portnoy make some bad decisions himself


----------



## Variant

Espaul said:


> Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## Azyiu

metal_sam14 said:


> Could be a pic from the SFAM era right after he joined, he had long hair then if I recall correctly.



Yes sir, he did. Then again I think he looks pretty cool the way he is now though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

4:47


----------



## Espaul

^

I'm a sucker for studio videos!  Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Maggai

I've never seen Rudess with hair, that was cool to see!


----------



## Dwellingers

Maggai said:


> I've never seen Rudess with hair, that was cool to see!



You NEED to se Scenes from a memory! its AWESOME.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think he played a somewhere live with hair too. Was it Live In New York in 2000? The one where they played the whole SFAM.


----------



## Alberto7

^Scenes from New York, yes. I have the DVD, and he's got long hair in it. Needless to say, it's freaking weird seeing him like that


----------



## Maggai

The drummer in my band has all their dvd's, I'll borrow it, and watch it tonight!!


----------



## Mordacain

Maggai said:


> The drummer in my band has all their dvd's, I'll borrow it, and watch it tonight!!



Live Scenes in New York is pure, utter & epic win. Easily my favorite live DVD they have put out. The commentary on that is awesome, barring the exception of some of Portnoy's adolescent humor.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Mordacain said:


> Live Scenes in New York is pure, utter & epic win. Easily my favorite live DVD they have put out. The commentary on that is awesome, barring the exception of some of Portnoy's adolescent humor.



This statement is true.


----------



## Xaios

Jordan Rudess actually had hair until after Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence. I remember seeing his picture in the album booklet with the hair and the beard and thinking "MAN, that guy looks like a pedophile."

This is him on the right:






And, of course, this is him from way earlier:


----------



## Alberto7

^ For some reason, I refuse to believe that is his real hair. It looks like a wig. And it doesn't suit him.


----------



## Maggai

Wow that is perhaps the bluest shirt I've ever seen!

The new york dvd is borrowed. Watching will commense shortly!


----------



## SirMyghin

Alberto7 said:


> ^ For some reason, I refuse to believe that is his real hair. It looks like a wig. And it doesn't suit him.



I thought the same thing when I saw the SFAM video thing. He is one of those few people who just look better bald.


----------



## Joeywilson

He looks like the guy from the end of this commercial.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

There was actually one recorded live gig in 2002 (the SDOIT tour) that he had that semi-long hair. And @ Budokan 2004 he had it cut off.

Here's some really great version of Lines In The Sand from the SDOIT tour (note Petruccis solo):


----------



## Repner

Xaios said:


> Jordan Rudess actually had hair until after Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence. I remember seeing his picture in the album booklet with the hair and the beard and thinking "MAN, that guy looks like a pedophile."
> 
> This is him on the right


Yeah. That was how I first saw him when I was just getting into the band. REALLY didn't suit him



EDIT: Didn't realised Kurkkuviipale posted footage from the same gig.


----------



## Ralyks

And ironically enough, this was right after Mike and JP cut their hair.


----------



## Repner

Ralyks said:


> And ironically enough, this was right after Mike and JP cut their hair.


 They pointed out the sudden haircut choices in another studio video, right before he trimmed his

(cue another studio video opportunity )


----------



## rogrotten

Minnemann for LTE!!!!!


----------



## decypher

Repner said:


> Yeah. That was how I first saw him when I was just getting into the band. REALLY didn't suit him
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realised Kurkkuviipale posted footage from the same gig.




Great footage and it feels quite nostalgic watching the lineup from back then with Mike Portnoy. I wonder what he is up to these days.


----------



## Repner

decypher said:


> Great footage and it feels quite nostalgic watching the lineup from back then with Mike Portnoy. I wonder what he is up to these days.


He has a couple of new projects in the works. Looking forward to the one he's doing with Russell Allen


----------



## DLG

Mordacain said:


> Live Scenes in New York is pure, utter & epic win. Easily my favorite live DVD they have put out. The commentary on that is awesome, barring the exception of some of Portnoy's adolescent humor.



this is better.







still have the vhs


----------



## Repner

DLG said:


> this is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have the vhs


Excellent. I have the double DVD set that also comes with 5 Years In A Livetime, which shows footage from 1993 up to 1998. Well worth checking out


----------



## thedonal

Repner said:


> Excellent. I have the double DVD set that also comes with 5 Years In A Livetime, which shows footage from 1993 up to 1998. Well worth checking out


 
Think that's all I'm missing.

Finally rewatched Lice Scenes again last night (borrowed it years ago and didn't 'get it').

Absolutely amazing- they really had more personality onstage back then. Though LaBrie's voice is clearly shot. Still a stirring performance. 

Got the extras to watch yet- really looking forward to Voices- it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Ralyks

rogrotten said:


> Minnemann for LTE!!!!!



I could see that only based on the fact that Minnemann said Rudess, Petrucci, and himself were talking about doing a project together. Tony Levin doing anything? Pretty sure Peter Gabriel is only doing limited touring...


----------



## elrrek

Tony Levin does a lot more than just play bass for Pater Gabriel you know.


----------



## Ralyks

elrrek said:


> Tony Levin does a lot more than just play bass for Pater Gabriel you know.



Oh yeah, his resume is mind boggling haha. I wasn't sure what else he was doing right now. I know King Crimson hasn't done anything in a while, and no idea if HoBoLeMa have done anything.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Pauly

SirMyghin said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw the SFAM video thing. He is one of those few people who just look better bald.



I always thought he was wearing a wig, his hair never looked natural at all. Probably just decided that rocking the shaved head is  and it's a good look for him anyway, no need to hide a balding dome under a wig when you can just display a shiny one proudly!


----------



## RevDrucifer

So Portnoy finally said something about the current situation. Not much, but that's more than understandable. The first bit is a comment by a poster on his forum, the second quote is from Portnoy.



Moog said:


> I hope I don't come off sounding disrespectful to MP, but I have a couple observations about the recent happenings in DT land. Hope my opinion isn't insulting.
> 
> I'm a big fan of DT, but not much of their recent stuff. The Count of Tuscany is one of my favorite songs they've ever done. Kudos to the band for this epic song. I love every song on every album (sans Falling into Infinity) up to Train of Thought. After that CD, there were scattered highlights on each CD for me. Dream Theater didn't have the same fire and the CD's just weren't gelling. I'm not sure why, but maybe I wasn't alone? I know MP looks at each CD as his baby and probably loves every single thing they've ever done. Dream Theater became a pattern of a CD full of decent songs and a few good ones. Maybe.....(and please take this lightly) - Mike felt the same way. I don't know how he felt, but maybe he thought things needed a kick in the ass? I sure felt this way - from a fan.
> 
> I think MP was just trying to make the band better when he wanted a break. Maybe things were on auto pilot. Make a record, tour, make a record, tour, etc.... The recent albums certainly didn't have the hunger and the level of Dream Theater songs portrayed in Scenes from a Memory or Awake - to me. It feels like they have that level of passion right now. Like every member has a new vigor and swagger about creating new music. All of this because Mike is not in the band and they have the exact sense of appreciation for their craft they did when they were making Images and Words. Dream Theater is alive again - and it seems at Mike Portnoy's expense. I haven't heard the new CD and I might be a fool, but I think the band is completely recharged and ready to conquer the world again. Isn't that what MP wanted all along? It's like he fell on a grenade to protect his troops. He saved the one thing he loves the most in the world and now he can't be a part of it anymore. It's ironic because Dream Theater is right now where Mike wanted them to be, but it took his departure to get them to that point.
> 
> Again - I'm not stating facts, but just making my own observations. In the end, I'm sure this will be a Genesis/Peter Gabriel type of split. We'll get great music from Mike and Dream Theater. Kudos to Mike for handling all the press and what must be very hurtful information on blogs and even his own website. It's refreshing to see Mangini so appreciative of Mike's tenure in the band.
> 
> I'm looking forward to great music from both DT and Mike Portnoy, but I think Mike Portnoy deserves a ton of credit for kicking Dream Theater in the ass and being the best they can possibly be.





Portnoy said:


> *VERY well said....VERY true...and a big reason why this is all VERY painful and heartbreaking for me to standby and watch....(I even eluded to this in my Classic Rock/PROG interview)...*
> 
> *...and with that, I shall return to lurking and keeping my mouth shut as to not say the wrong thing or be misinterpretted throughout this whole thing...*
> 
> *But indeed a VERY astute observation Moog!*
> *MP*



Can't blame the guy for wanting to keep his mouth shut. All the stuff that went down over Sept/December was really odd for me to see as a long-time DT fan. I think if Portnoy's comments would have stayed on his forum, in context to the posts that came before it, things wouldn't have seemed as bad. 

Shit, I've had girlfriends flip the fuck out, scream, break shit, tell everyone around them I was a piece of shit, just because we broke up after a couple weeks, nevermind 25 years.


----------



## Espaul

I really like DT and I feel so sorry for Portnoy. It seems he's not in a good place even though he said he was.

One cd with Mangini then back to Portnoy? no, maybe not, but then again we'll never know. Time will tell


----------



## SirMyghin

Espaul said:


> One cd with Mangini then back to Portnoy? no, maybe not, but then again we'll never know. Time will tell




I put my chips on no.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I don't think Portnoy is sitting around crying over this stuff. At first, sure, I'm more than sure he shed some tears and it felt like a knife in his gut every time he went on the internet.

He's doing the same thing ya do when you go through rehab; keep yourself busy to keep your mind off using. He did the whole AA thing over 10 years ago and is most likely applying some of the same principles to this situation.

In 5 years, no one is going to remember the drama side of this. By then Portnoy will have started his 100th side project and DT w/ Mangini will have a couple albums out. 

Side note, read an interview with Mangini yesterday, at the top it said "Interview with Mike Mangini of Dream Theater"....it was just so weird seeing that. He really went all out on the kit he'll be using for the band....I mean, hoooolllly shit. 

Mangini says he'll be playing Portnoy's parts true to how they are on the record, aside from accenting parts dynamically. (If Petrucci plays a triplet, he might do the same). Really, Mangini has left no room for Portnoy to be angry about who moved into his bed. He's been nothing but generous with his respect towards Portnoy/Portnoy's legacy/Dream Theater.


----------



## Espaul

^

where's this interview? I wants to reads it


----------



## SirMyghin

RevDrucifer said:


> Side note, read an interview with Mangini yesterday, at the top it said "Interview with Mike Mangini of Dream Theater"....it was just so weird seeing that. He really went all out on the kit he'll be using for the band....I mean, hoooolllly shit.
> 
> Mangini says he'll be playing Portnoy's parts true to how they are on the record, aside from accenting parts dynamically. (If Petrucci plays a triplet, he might do the same). Really, Mangini has left no room for Portnoy to be angry about who moved into his bed. He's been nothing but generous with his respect towards Portnoy/Portnoy's legacy/Dream Theater.



Man that kit is massive. I liked the "I had to put my 'canon drums' up there as there was nowhere else to put them". Four freaking bass drums. 

For those who have not seen it: 

Modern Drummer Web Log: MD Online Blog


----------



## Repner

RevDrucifer said:


> So Portnoy finally said something about the current situation. Not much, but that's more than understandable. The first bit is a comment by a poster on his forum, the second quote is from Portnoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame the guy for wanting to keep his mouth shut. All the stuff that went down over Sept/December was really odd for me to see as a long-time DT fan. I think if Portnoy's comments would have stayed on his forum, in context to the posts that came before it, things wouldn't have seemed as bad.
> 
> Shit, I've had girlfriends flip the fuck out, scream, break shit, tell everyone around them I was a piece of shit, just because we broke up after a couple weeks, nevermind 25 years.


As I said on the previous page, I really blame Blabbermouth for fueling this and blowing it out of proportion. It's obvious from looking at the news headlines on there that they kept close watch on his forum, and jumped every time he uttered "Dream Theater". 

Now every single time they post an interview he did with a website/magazine, look at the comments. "Oh geez. There he is again. When will he shut up?" Moronic sheep act like he's the one posting them on BM, and fail to realise he's going to get asked certain questions during interviews whether he wants it or not. They LOVE drama. It's the reason I gave up on that site 5 years ago. I started going back to see news about a new DT drummer when all this went down, and that's basically all that came up in the search.


Oh, and as for this "He left DT for A7X" stuff, I highly doubt it. Over the past decade or so, he's usually always got several projects running simultaneously. Don't see why that would be an issue now.

/rant


----------



## Trauty_MR

Pretty interesting read

Interview: Dream Theater's John Petrucci, Jordan Rudess on the band's future | MusicRadar.com

Nice big long interview!


----------



## setsuna7

Now we know why Portnoy was refused... All webisode we watched..that was so last year!!!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Dis' gonna get fused with the Soap Opera thread. But otherwise thank you very much going to read it now!


----------



## Kr1zalid

Btw, I think they actually gave very good advices on "how to control the situation when a dear member in the band leaves the band and you have to continue on without him/her"...


----------



## Xiphos68

It's nice to see everything all together. 

Now the situation makes sense.

Hoping for Liquid Tension Exp. to come back.


----------



## Ralyks

Totally puts in into perspective. I completely overlooked the fact that Mangini gave up his Berklee post for the Dream Theater spot.


----------



## themike

This interview made a lot more sense of the situation. I didn't realize that they had already tried people out and locked in Mike Mangini when Portnoy asked to come back....


----------



## RevDrucifer

Definitely understandable why they didn't allow Portnoy to come back. Obviously it was a hard decision for them, but I think they did good by saying "No.". That would have been a pretty raw deal to Mangini if they would have said, "Sorry duder, but Portnoy's coming back....so, everything you've dreamed for the last 4 months...forget it. Good luck getting your job back at Berklee."

Petrucci said they were working on their friendship (with Portnoy)....last Portnoy has said, he hasn't spoken to any of the guys in quite some time. No doubt there's still a TON of legal shit being sifted through. If you think of how much control Portnoy had/shit in his name/how to split up royalties/etc, it's probably just lawyers going back and forth.

Thankfully, Portnoy never went Roger Waters on this.


----------



## SirMyghin

Interesting and informative. The part about Portnoy wanting to come back seemed interestingly timed too. However they don't necessarily say they would have had him back, just that it was making things more difficult. Saying no is often a lot harder, maybe that was the conflict in an of itself? Who knows, I know in their shoes I would say take a long step off a short pier.


----------



## setsuna7

RevDrucifer said:


> Thankfully, Portnoy never went Roger Waters on this.



....or even went Mustaine or Amy Lee


----------



## RevDrucifer

Well, I can relate this to my former fiance. I broke it off and we went our separate ways for 2-3 months. After that time I started thinking I had made a mistake, we started talking, turns out she was with a new guy and things were good....I mentioned the idea of us getting back together and two hours later she was at my door. 

It's all relative to the individual situation. Had the new guy she'd been dating put up a bigger fight, did more for her or made her feel better than I could, then we wouldn't have gotten back together. 

So weighing in what Mangini had to do in order to not only get the gig, but sustain it and their history with Portnoy, it was obviously in their better interest to move along with Mangini.


----------



## RevDrucifer

setsuna7 said:


> ....or even went Mustaine or Amy Lee



Good call!


----------



## Alberto7

So I thought you guys might appreciate these interviews... Really gives a lot of insight.

First, an interview with Mike Mangini:
Dream Theater's Mike Mangini Talks with ModernDrummer.com

And then this one; an interview with JP and JR about the album, the whole drama thing, and more stuff:
Interview: Dream Theater's John Petrucci, Jordan Rudess on the band's future | MusicRadar.com

Pretty interesting stuff, and fun to read.

EDIT: Just found out I didn't post this first. Go here for an entire thread on the JP + JR interview.


----------



## fps

I have to say, I'm very excited about the new DT record, and that wouldn't have been the case if all this hadn't gone on. What they say makes sense.


----------



## Alberto7

Frack, I thought I'd posted it first on the MP vs. DT thread  Seems I was very late. However, I found very interesting the fact that MP decided to come back to the band at such a time... Quite unfortunate for him, if you ask me. But this, for some reason, really hypes me up for the new album!


----------



## brutalwizard

why must we justify DT decision with never ending posts?

i mean its like over isnt it haha

until portnoy does some crazy dave mustaine legal stuff, or dream theater has a new album i this rock drama and drummer speculation is over right?

TLR
ohh my that mangini guy is so good, i can only imagine all the crazy stuff going on between DT and portnoy. so glad they went with mangini, the new albums going to be so much more percussive mmm....

oh and liquid tension experiment


----------



## Shrikkanth

Mike Portnoy Joins Dimmu Borgir - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )

LMAO!!! This is the weirdest news I've heard in a LONG time.

Edit: ... damn I just got owned a month and a half late


----------



## metalheadblues

^ if that is true I will lol at Mike in corpse paint..
Good to see he's taking a step forward..But seriously Dimmu Bogir and Mike????
Edit:Now noticed the date..


----------



## Antimatter

Just saw the interview with JR and JP, this makes me even more excited! I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Ralyks

Quick side note, it looks like Steve Bolognese (former Into Eternity drummer) got Manginis job at Berklee.


----------



## Thep

edit...


----------



## KoenDercksen

I just found out something.. I'm probably late. But hey.

The riff in LTE's Acid Rain is very very very much like the riff in "Race with the Devil etc" on Al Di Meola's This Is Jazz.

Funny coincidence as Petrucci stated Meola as one of his main influences


----------



## Alberto7

So, this was just posted on Petrucci's and Rudess's Facebook:


"Hi everyone. It's official. The album title and track listing for the new DT album is:

A Dramatic Turn of Events 



1. On the Backs of Angels 

2. Build Me Up, Break Me Down

3. Lost Not Forgotten 

4. This is the Life 

5. The Shaman&#8217;s Trance 

6. Outcry 

7. Far From Heaven 

8. Breaking All Illusions 

9. Beneath The Surface 



Stay tuned for more information on Dream Theater - The Official Site tomorrow morning!

JP"


EDIT: And, as usual, I'm late on this  somebody beat me to it on this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...osts-new-dt-album-title-track-listing-fb.html


----------



## Espaul

"A Dramatic Turn of Events"

...

really?

I'm I the only one not liking the cliché?


----------



## DLG

from the song titles the lyrics will probably be as nausea inducing as everything has since SFOM. moore and myung were always the strongest lyrically.


----------



## Alberto7

^ You're not the only ones... I'm not really digging the song titles, except for _The Shaman's Trance_. That sounds like it could be a really amazing song, in the likes of _Dance of Eternity_, _Erotomania_, etc.


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ I like a few more of the song titles, but overall not so much. The album title could have been something not related to this drama shitstorm, too. I'd hate to have to be even more reminded of all the BS that ensued every time I put this album on.


----------



## Xiphos68

In all seriousness who came up with all the song titles and albums in the past?
Because the song titles for the most part sounded awesome and interesting. 

Because none of these sound interesting at all expect the noted one so far. 

The album title makes me cringe to be quite honest.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Xiphos68 said:


> Because none of these sound interesting at all expect the noted one so far.
> 
> The album title makes me cringe to be quite honest.



 on the album title.

And funny thing about "The Shaman's Trance," if you look at all the song titles as a set, that seems to be the only one that *really* doesn't fit in at all in my opinion, yet it's also the one that everyone seems to like


----------



## Espaul

^

Remember that this is a forum filled with metalheads and "The Shaman's Trance" is a good metal song title


----------



## Xiphos68

WickedSymphony said:


> And funny thing about "The Shaman's Trance," if you look at all the song titles as a set, that seems to be the only one that *really* doesn't fit in at all in my opinion, yet it's also the one that everyone seems to like





Indeed!


----------



## Ralyks

Umm.... Did anyone else see this yet? 



The songs good, not amazing, but damn I'm digging that guitar solo!


----------



## Alberto7

... Well, I'd like this song if it was by another band. But this isn't the Dream Theater that I'm so eagerly awaiting to come back (and the one that I still have my hopes up for). And what is up with that artwork? It looks like they just blended both the artworks from "A Change of Seasons" and "Train of Thought". I really hope the rest of the album isn't like this.

Also, that's one hell of an EARLY leak.

EDIT: Either what I said, or I'm just expecting something very non-Dream-Theater-y... ... This song didn't do it for me, though.


----------



## setsuna7

Ralyks said:


> Umm.... Did anyone else see this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> The songs good, not amazing, but damn I'm digging that guitar solo!



AMAZING!!!! Can't wait for the album!!!!


----------



## Nazca

Errr....that song is from JLB's album Elements of Persuasion in 2005. The song is called "Slightly out of Reach". And Marco Sfogli played guitar on that album.

It's a wicked album, by the way!


----------



## WhiteWalls

Ralyks said:


> Umm.... Did anyone else see this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> The songs good, not amazing, but damn I'm digging that guitar solo!




Of course you're digging the solo, it's Marco Sfogli playing it 

This is not a DT song, it's Slightly Out Of Reach by James' Elements of Persuasion


----------



## Alberto7

Nazca said:


> Errr....that song is from JLB's album Elements of Persuasion in 2005. The song is called "Slightly out of Reach".



Now I recognize I'm an idiot. *Goes and starts swallowing all of JLB's solo albums*


----------



## setsuna7

Alberto7 said:


> Now I recognize I'm an idiot. *Goes and starts swallowing all of JLB's solo albums*




Damn!!! I am on that list too!! I knew it was too early!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

Very happy that's it not Dream Theater.


----------



## Ralyks

What's embarassing is, I've had Elements of Persuasion since it came out  I must have spent too much time with Crucified, Alone, and Drained, as those are the only tracks I still listen to from that album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, the album's in a mixing phase so you're not going to hear any (even leaked) songs in near future.


----------



## yidcorer

DT dissapointed me when they started to make a mediatic show out of Portnoy´s departure. It became annoying to hear the words "Dream theater" alone, because people could only talk about one thing.

I for one welcome Mangini, but I won´t buy the next album. I am sure it will suck.


----------



## ArrowHead

yidcorer said:


> I am sure it will suck.



What do you know that we don't?


----------



## yidcorer

ArrowHead said:


> What do you know that we don't?



That Portnoy and Petrucci were the soul of DT.


----------



## zakattak192

Oh hey, It's the Shaman's Trance...

Or is it? Same uploader. But idk what song it is.


----------



## ArrowHead

yidcorer said:


> That Portnoy and Petrucci were the soul of DT.




If "soul" involved rapping and bad lyrics (like in hip hop) then you are correct.

Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## exxecutor

zakattak192 said:


> Oh hey, It's the Shaman's Trance...
> 
> Or is it? Same uploader. But idk what song it is.





Animate-Inanimate from the Suspended Animation album (Petrucci solo record)


----------



## ArrowHead

Stop posting those videos. They're fake.

Comments by approval only, ratings disabled, etc..., and it's all Labrie's (and Pettricci's) solo stuff. As it's been said, they're still mixing the album. Leaks happen after the albums are sent to press people for reviews usually. It is WAY TOO EARLY to be hearing leaked material.

Meanwhile you're helping this dimwit get views and hits on his youtube page. Instead, everyone should flag it as "misleading text".


----------



## yidcorer

ArrowHead said:


> If "soul" involved rapping and bad lyrics (like in hip hop) then you are correct.
> 
> Can't wait for the new album!



Portnoy=a change of seasons=/discussion.

Yeah, he may have "hopped" in one song or two, so what? He sucks at it, but at least he´s open minded.


----------



## ArrowHead

yidcorer said:


> Portnoy=a change of seasons=/discussion.
> 
> Yeah, he may have "hopped" in one song or two, so what? He sucks at it, but at least he´s open minded.



I wasn't really looking to argue, just being funny.

We clearly disagree, and I don't have any more chance of changing your mind than you do of changing mine. I think every member of DT was capable of bringing an equal amount of GOOD and AWFUL to the band. MP brought a lot of both, in my opinion. Mangini brings the hope that maybe he can bring more good, and less awful. Or not. I just find it assumptive to declare the new album will suck before we even hear it.

Change of Seasons, for the record, doesn't end discussions for me. I've always liked the earliest stuff the best. But I still give every album a chance, and don't dismiss them before they even finish recording it.


----------



## ddtonfire

You guys are way too negative.


----------



## yidcorer

ArrowHead said:


> I wasn't really looking to argue, just being funny.
> 
> We clearly disagree, and I don't have any more chance of changing your mind than you do of changing mine. I think every member of DT was capable of bringing an equal amount of GOOD and AWFUL to the band. MP brought a lot of both, in my opinion. Mangini brings the hope that maybe he can bring more good, and less awful. Or not. I just find it assumptive to declare the new album will suck before we even hear it.
> 
> Change of Seasons, for the record, doesn't end discussions for me. I've always liked the earliest stuff the best. But I still give every album a chance, and don't dismiss them before they even finish recording it.



Dominici still pwns the new DT.


----------



## ArrowHead

yidcorer said:


> Dominici still pwns the new DT.



1) Apples PWN Oranges.

2) Oranges PWN Apples.

3) Fruit give me the runs.

There's always so many right answers. This>That is never a good way to get into a conversation.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, the album's in a mixing phase so you're not going to hear any (even leaked) songs in near future.


----------



## Espaul

^

Did you just quote yourself, dude? That's funny


----------



## Alberto7

^ My guess is he just did that to stress the fact that there's no way we'd even be getting any sort of material from the new album, since it's barely in its mixing stages...

... I hope I'm right...


----------



## Espaul

Hehe, yeah. That was my guess too ^^,


----------



## zakattak192

So I heard from a friend of mine that Marco was the first choice for D.T., but he turned them down when they offered him the job because they told him it would be mandatory for him to move to New York to be closer to the band geographically, and Marco didn't want to because he has lived in California for so long. According to this friend of mine, D.T. asked Marco who he thought was the best fit for the band, and he said Mike Mangini, so they went with Mike. It kind of makes sense because they called up the person who was their third choice (I can't remember which one it was. Aquiles I think?), and told him he didn't get the job, but they didn't call Marco to tell him he didn't get the job.

Keep in mind that this is information from a friend of a friend of someone who slightly knows Marco, but what do you guys think? I think this is pretty interesting.


----------



## Malkav

yidcorer said:


> Dominici still pwns the new DT.


 
You must be trollin...At first I thought you were just being lame and starting a retarded argument over opinion but god damn it I now see you for what you are - TROLL!









> Keep in mind that this is information from a friend of a friend of someone who slightly knows Marco, but what do you guys think? I think this is pretty interesting.


 
I think this is most likely just someone trying to start a pointless rumour because they wanted Marco in the band. Either way who cares? Marco or Mike would have both been excellent choices, it's like comparing a brunette who's a perfect 10 to a red head who's a perfect 10. I'd personally rather have the red head but you get the analogy


----------



## Goro923

Malkav said:


> ...it's like comparing a brunette who's a perfect 10 to a red head who's a perfect 10. I'd personally rather have the red head but you get the analogy


Depends on the readhead's freckle number, but yeah I get your point.


----------



## Randy

I've preferred Dominici for the last few years.


----------



## DLG

are we talking about WDADU or his recent band stuff? Both are excellent imo.


----------



## Randy

I had the 03 Trilogy in mind but yeah, WDADU was excellent as well. Don't get me wrong... I have a lot more respect for Labrie after listening to his solo work, so this has nothing to do with his terribly orchestrated vocals on the DT, but the direction of the Dominici stuff.

EDIT: BTW, a lot of the credit for that goes to Brian Maillard.


----------



## Malkav

Randy said:


> I've preferred Dominici for the last few years.


 
Sorry what I assumed he was referring to was Dream Theater with Dominici on vocals - I've never heard Dominici's work after Dream Theater so I really don't have an opinion there


----------



## DLG

check out the Dominici albums. There are no notable prog allstars or anything in this band, but the albums are excellent imo.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I've already heard about 3-4 songs by them from the 'Tube, and I can confirm that they're excellent. I shall be buying their albums soon as well.


----------



## Ralyks

Definitely check out the Dominici albums. The first ones actually all acoustic, but the man definitely knows his way around 6 strings.

Sampler for y'all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU9VobPGgZQ


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ralyks said:


> Definitely check out the Dominici albums. The first ones actually all acoustic, but the man definitely knows his way around 6 strings.
> 
> Sampler for y'all:




Cool music, but that pre-chorus' vocals were a real hardon killer.


----------



## wjm123

can't wait to hear the track today!

edit: http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/news/Dream-Theater-To-Debut-New-Track-23075.aspx


----------



## Nazca

It's up on RR Youtube channel now.

It's pretty damn good!


----------



## Rock4ever

I am crazy about dream theater, but I thought this was full of meh.


----------



## Ralyks

Can't access it on mobile. Dammit. Have to wait until I get home from work to hear


----------



## Infinite Recursion

The cover blows, the music is very boring and sounds really rehashed, the mix sounds off (though that might be Youtube), and it is so obvious that the (shitty) lyrics are about Portnoy. Shoot me now, this is going to be worse then the new Morbid Angel.


----------



## wjm123

I liked the music a lot, although I'll have to admit the vocals were kinda disappointing.


----------



## Azyiu

The new song "On The Backs Of Angels" is alright, nothing to write home about compared to the opening tracks on their last 2 albums. Hope the rest of the album gets better. I am buying it regardless, but whether I will like it is another matter.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Infinite Recursion said:


> it is so obvious that the (shitty) lyrics are about Portnoy.



They sound like they're more about political issues than about Portnoy.

I do agree with you, however, about the cover blowing and the mix being off, the latter of which may be due to youtube as you said or could be changed in the coming months before release.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'll just let you all read it.


BLABBERMOUTH.NET - PORTNOY: I Would Have Waited For PETRUCCI If He Wanted To Take A Break From DREAM THEATER


He really needs to get over it and move on. The other four men involved did.


----------



## Cabinet

This dude needs his own reality show!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Cabinet said:


> This dude needs his own reality show!





He's like that child who can't get over the fact that Santa isn't real and will argue it and tantrum to the end of his days.


----------



## WickedSymphony

I'm sure a large part of it is people asking him all these questions about the DT split, and let's face it, when he spent 25 years of his life with that band it's not something that fans of him or Dream Theater will quickly forget. I do agree though that this stuff needs to stop as we're just beating a dead horse at this point.

As far as the actual article and his answers in it go, I do feel bad for him when he says how most of the band haven't spoken to him since the split. It must really suck when people who have been your family for over half of your life stop talking to you. However, a lot of his responses are (still) throwing the blame back in their direction and trying to make them out to be the bad guys when it was his choice to leave the band in the first place. For example, bringing up the whole thing with trying to work things out with Petrucci again is fucked because they've already explained that by that point Mangini already quit his job at Berklee so they couldn't just tell him 'too bad'.

So yea, I do have some sympathy for the guy, but these interviews needs to stop.


----------



## Prydogga

If I was seperated for a band Id' been in for the majority of my adult life I'd be opinionated and verbal about it to. I don't dig what (IMO) Portnoy did to change the band's style in the later years, but I hate the bashing of him even more. 



Edit: After reading that, I felt nothing but empathy for him, and didn't see him as being childish or overly attached to what's gone. 
Also, this made me laugh (Fuckwad comments):


----------



## prh

man that headline is attention grabbing bullshit

if you read his answers hes down to earth and level-headed as fuck. a lot calmer and cooler than after the initial split for sure. good for him 

and [email protected] what constitutes "news" these days


----------



## NaYoN

I like how he says he worked nonstop for DT... Right after he says he took off from DT to tour with Transatlantic and Avenged Sevenfold... Nice work there brah


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

> On how the last few *DREAM THEATER* albums contained some very heavy, *PANTERA*/*METALLICA*-influenced riffs along with brutal backing vocals from *Portnoy*, all elements which are missing from the new *DREAM THEATER* CD, *"A Dramatic Turn Of Events"*:



Brutal backing vocals? 
This is extreme pandering!

I don't see how he was being deep, he seemed pretty superficial to me.


----------



## Lon

Urhg it so boggles me when people bash on him for no apparent reason, the guy was in DT for 25 years, even in 2 years in a band we had so much trouble, backstabbing, political breakdowns and shit it would fill a whole reality soap. And this guy was in DT for 25 years the "fans" or "people" probably know 0,5% of the stuff that really went down, and everyones expecting some kind of false ultradowntoearth humility from portnoy whilst i only get a overly-correct vibe from him. For apparent reasons he chooses his words maybe too carefully.


----------



## AxeHappy

It's also real easy for him to say he would have taking a break if Petrucci wanted to now. 

Well even then he had like a bijillion other bands so maybe he wouldn't have had a problem...

Also the band didn't, "...break up..." you left. Difference.


----------



## BucketheadRules

"...they've moved on and I've moved on."

Well, one out of two right ain't bad...

Jesus.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I disagree with mr.portnoy, The Division Bell and A Momentary Lapse Of Reason fucking rock.


----------



## decypher

I think one of the major issues in this case is that Blabbermouth cites just about every interview with a DT member and especially Mike Portnoy right now, which makes it appear like a neverending stream of whinyness  - but all in all you should keep on mind that these are individual interviews and he's just doing his job talking about his job and the situation with DT with that certain interviewer. Blabbermouth is doing a "good" job at making DT, Geoff Tate and Dave Mustaine sound like complete idiots that insist on how fantastic life is every day by making all these repetitive interviews appear as "news" on their site.


----------



## kung_fu

Blabbermouths modus operandi seems to be to take rather straight-forward, non-offensive, honest comments that people make in interviews and use them as headlines/troll bait rather than simply put "new interview with ___" and let people make up their own minds about it.


----------



## kmanick

I feel bad for everyone involved here. it must truly suck for Portnoy to see 
"his baby" move on without him, especially with a replacement that is at 
his level , maybe even better (I think Mangini is one of the best drummers 
out there.......period,plus he's a bud of mine so I',m always pulling for 
him ), but losing a connection with someone you played with for 25 years must suck for everyone involved. 
I'm sure all of these guys wives and kids are all friends with each other as well. 
After 25 years I'm sure this goes to much greater levels than "just the band". 
Sour grapes will last for a while, I'm just hoping they can mend their personal relationships if nothing else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I had a similar situation happen to me. It ain't easy. Give the guy a break.


----------



## technomancer

Sorry that didn't seem down to earth, it seemed entirely self-serving and egotistical... so nothing new


----------



## ArrowHead

Scar Symmetry said:


> I had a similar situation happen to me. It ain't easy. Give the guy a break.



It is easy. The established standard is typically to say "I have no comment" or "I do not wish to comment on that".

Portnoy has always had a gigantic mouth. He's always been the one chatting on the web, running the fan clubs, making the videotapes, and blabbing non-stop for twenty five years. The time has finally come: there is absolutely NOTHING left to say about Dream Theater that Portnoy has not already said, on record, at some point in the last 25 years. He needs to turn down these questions about his last band, much as DT has been doing to questions about MP for almost a year now.


----------



## technomancer

ArrowHead said:


> It is easy. The established standard is typically to say "I have no comment" or "I do not wish to comment on that".
> 
> Portnoy has always had a gigantic mouth. He's always been the one chatting on the web, running the fan clubs, making the videotapes, and blabbing non-stop for twenty five years. The time has finally come: there is absolutely NOTHING left to say about Dream Theater that Portnoy has not already said, on record, at some point in the last 25 years. He needs to turn down these questions about his last band, much as DT has been doing to questions about MP for almost a year now.



That's called professionalism... it's something you'd hope he'd get after 25 years


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Any publicity is good publicity?




kmanick said:


> it must truly suck for Portnoy to see
> "his baby" move on without him,



Well as every parent knows, eventually the baby grows up matures and moves out on its own without the parent.

Seems to have taken this one 25 years


----------



## RevDrucifer

I didn't see that as whining in any way. 

He explained things as they were asked to him, doesn't seem like he has any mud to sling, just stated what he felt about what was going on. 

And the DT guys haven't stopped answering Portnoy related questions yet either, not sure how one can say that because every interview I've read with them talks about Portnoy.


----------



## KingAenarion

Therein lies the problem with SO many musicians.. a complete lack of professionalism in areas such as reliability, ability to compromise, public statement making and a whole other host of areas.


----------



## ArrowHead

RevDrucifer said:


> And the DT guys haven't stopped answering Portnoy related questions yet either, not sure how one can say that because every interview I've read with them talks about Portnoy.




Really? I haven't seen one in quite one time that spends any time at all talking about him, and have seen several times they've outright refused to talk about it beyond the context of having a new drummer and how it changes things.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sorry guys but I completely disagree, it's just too easy for you to say what you would do in his shoes.


----------



## MobiusR

I love portnoy and hes a great guy. I got to meet him also while he was here in Vegas one or two months AFTER the split. I was curious why he left and such, I mean im a huge Dream Theater fan so yea seeing that post was like shocking to me. As soon as he and DT released News it seems to me Portnoy just wants more attention with all these interviews. 4 or 5 maybe good enough but there is like 15 of them and frankly im just tired of all of them. I really would be happy if Portnoy just kept it where it was at around Jan, but he keeps talking.....


----------



## ArrowHead

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sorry guys but I completely disagree, it's just too easy for you to say what you would do in his shoes.



Which is why I would never imply I could.

Instead, I speak of what many many many OTHER famous successful music celebrities have done in his shoes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ArrowHead said:


> Which is why I would never imply I could.
> 
> Instead, I speak of what many many many OTHER famous successful music celebrities have done in his shoes.



Point taken. I don't agree with the way he's approached it, even in this interview, but like I said - it's not easy. This is his way of dealing with it. You can't expect everyone to take the virtuous route. You may say he is whining but to his credit it seems to me like he's dealing with it the very best he can, you can't ask more of a man than that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

With things like this the best thing to do is put out a public statement, let people take it in, and do a single interview to clear up any more questions fans have. If there is still shit left in the air after that, it's best left that way. These things will show people how professional you are as a musician and how you deal with public relations. If you go about telling everyone how you got given a hard time, you're probably going to A. lose fans and B. close doors for your professionally. They all need to move on and put this behind them.


----------



## The_Mop

Potnoy said:


> But if, for some reason, things _didn't_ work out, then I suppose that maybe it would be something that they would consider. But I guess we would cross that bridge when we get there. But right now a lot of those bridges are burned at the moment, so there's gonna be a lot of rebuilding that's gonna need to happen first.



Man, talk about milking an analogy...



Admittedly I've lost a lot of interest in Dream Theater. Used to be my favourite band but havn't been impressed with anything they've brought out after Octavarium. With that in mind, I can't really be arsed getting into the bitchyness of it all. I think really, it's a shame he was ousted in the way he was, but I do think it'll be great to see him in a band that hasn't completely stagnated


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

He said this on twitter this morning (in response to a "you need to move on, man" comment): BELIEVE ME...I HAVE!!! THE PRESS KEEPS BRINGING IT UP....MP

This I would believe; I feel like no one would willingly keep bringing up a sore subject for themselves unless they were REALLY an attention whore. The press is much more likely to be the ones instigating these sorts of comments and it is for the sake of getting us to all talk about it like we are now. If he wanted to help out his image he probably should plead the fifth now and again, but he is trying to stay true to himself and I think that is noble. Unfortunately, the press just wants to stir up shit and that's going to make this saga continue for awhile....


----------



## somniumaeternum

If he really did move on he would want to put it past him and a simple "no comment" to the press would be enough. 

I understand where he's coming from, and I would probably be just as upset / hurt if it happened to me. However, I don't think it's very appropriate at his level to do it because it's more of an attention stunt now. He could honestly be hurt but I don't think he needs to play the beaten up puppy role. 

I have a lot of respect for the man - he seems to be a good guy - but he needs to learn that music at his level is a business. This is equivalent to me complaining to everyone at work every other day if someone got promoted instead of me for _months_. Yeah, you can be pissed, but you have to take it and move on. This is starting to become a black cloud (no pun intended) on his career and may make him in too whorish to touch from a new bands standpoint looking for a potential drummer. 

From my point of view, he wasn't happy and took a shot. Unfortunately, it sizzled out from underneath him and he seems to be in a worse position now. However, if he focused on drumming (his "job" and what he's so incredible at) from a non-baggage, clean slate perspective instead of being butthurt it would be better for everyone. 

I wish him all the best and DT will/isn't the same without him. If they're better or worse that's for each one of us to decide but he can't keep trying to grasp on to the DT spotlight in this way. It's over. A bit of dignity man.. 

Remember.. just "no comment" and you're golden. 



SilenceIsACrime said:


> He said this on twitter this morning (in response to a "you need to move on, man" comment): BELIEVE ME...I HAVE!!! THE PRESS KEEPS BRINGING IT UP....MP
> 
> This I would believe; I feel like no one would willingly keep bringing up a sore subject for themselves unless they were REALLY an attention whore. The press is much more likely to be the ones instigating these sorts of comments and it is for the sake of getting us to all talk about it like we are now. If he wanted to help out his image he probably should plead the fifth now and again, but he is trying to stay true to himself and I think that is noble. Unfortunately, the press just wants to stir up shit and that's going to make this saga continue for awhile....


----------



## thedonal

SilenceIsACrime said:


> He said this on twitter this morning (in response to a "you need to move on, man" comment): BELIEVE ME...I HAVE!!! THE PRESS KEEPS BRINGING IT UP....MP
> 
> This I would believe; I feel like no one would willingly keep bringing up a sore subject for themselves unless they were REALLY an attention whore. The press is much more likely to be the ones instigating these sorts of comments and it is for the sake of getting us to all talk about it like we are now. If he wanted to help out his image he probably should plead the fifth now and again, but he is trying to stay true to himself and I think that is noble. Unfortunately, the press just wants to stir up shit and that's going to make this saga continue for awhile....



Yep. It's wastes of flesh- sorry- journalists just trying to push his buttons and get a juicy story.

I wouldn't be surprised if he had things to say about it- band was his baby for a long, long time and they're now moving on and being very successful (regardless of your opinion of the albums DT made since x album) with their new venture. It must be very hard to see, having moved on or not. 

Personally, I'm not going to throw stones just because some journalists have pushed some buttons and made a headline. Jeez- surely in 2011 EVERYONE would be able to read past a headline or between the lines of an article...! I guess not...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

He wouldn't need to be bashed if he would let this go. It's been over a year now.


----------



## edsped

ArrowHead said:


> Really? I haven't seen one in quite one time that spends any time at all talking about him, and have seen several times they've outright refused to talk about it beyond the context of having a new drummer and how it changes things.


The Ytse Times » Rudess Interview with &#8216;Rock Your Life&#8217;


----------



## SirMyghin

^^^

Even then you can tell Jordan is trying to get away from that topic a lot. He dodges a lot of them. The interviewer however doesn't seem to take a hint.


----------



## The_Mop

That interviewer was terrible. Not professional at all.

HI JORDAN LULZ I LOVE UR ALBUM THIS IS MY FAVE TRACK YOU LIKE?


----------



## Mordacain

The_Mop said:


> That interviewer was terrible. Not professional at all.
> 
> HI JORDAN LULZ I LOVE UR ALBUM THIS IS MY FAVE TRACK YOU LIKE?



I think a lot of that might have to do with translation more than anything. Jordan's responses seemed odd as well; as if there were not his own words, so I think the whole article was just translated rather poorly from Greek to English.


----------



## The_Mop

Ah, fair enough, didn't spot that  I stand corrected!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I really wish journalists weren't such provocative assholes.


----------



## Alberto7

I just wish the media stopped gossiping and/or people stopped caring so much about other people's lives. Now there's wishful thinking...


----------



## Whitestrat

Enought about Portnoy... The one I REALLY miss is Kevin Moore!


----------



## BMU

Whitestrat said:


> Enought about Portnoy... The one I REALLY miss is Kevin Moore!


+1


----------



## JPMike

I would trade Ruddess for Kevin Moore or Derek Sherinian anyday.

Ruddess bores me. 

In a Top 3 order, it would be,
1. Sherinian
2. Moore
3. Ruddess

Sherinian had an edge, this rock kinds of sounds, amazing keys sounds in general. 
Damn.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Portnoy wrote this about the interview on his forum-

*I am stickying this thread because it's one of the few interviews I've done recently that touches on many DT elements...so I figured it may interest alot of you...* 

*The fact is, I have purposely NOT been talking about DT in interviews to avoid the drama (and people accusing me of not "moving on" - which is so FAR from the reality of where I'm at), but there have been a few instances where I did interviews with people I've known for years and am comfortable with (this interview with Sakis from Rock Hard, as well as my upcoming appearance on That Metal Show) and I opened up a bit to their questions....* 

*I figured I'd openly share this one for the people that are curious my thoughts on the DT situation a year later...* 

*For those of you that are going to attack me for not "moving on"....I HAVE indeed moved on (just READ the interview!)....but when a JOURNALIST asks me questions during an interview, I try not to be a dick and dodge the question or bullshit them...just because *I* have moved on, doesn't mean I am not going to be asked these questions for years to come....* 

*Anyway, here ya go...* 
*MP*


----------



## ArrowHead

edsped said:


> The Ytse Times » Rudess Interview with &#8216;Rock Your Life&#8217;




So you consider JR talking about mike in the context of his current band's new release _that month_ and how it was effected for _TWO questions_ in a much longer interview the same as Mike P STILL talking about the band he is no longer a part of for an _entire interview_ a _year after_ the fact?

I don't consider it even similar.


----------



## decypher

Whitestrat said:


> Enought about Portnoy... The one I REALLY miss is Kevin Moore!



And Charlie Dominici.


----------



## JPMike

decypher said:


> And Charlie Dominici.



Joking, right? 

I know Charlie has a more solid voice and maybe better musicianship but can't stand his voice. 

The singer part of DT, can be debatable though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The fact that he feels he has to say he's moved on means that he hasn't moved on.

I don't know why this is such a problem, isn't he the one that left in the first place?


----------



## Repner

Jesus. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse 

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY Reportedly Sued DREAM THEATER For 'Wrongfully Excluding' Him From Band

I've been very neutral throughout this, half blaming Mike and half blaming Blabbermouth for causing the shitstorm, but if this is true, then that's a new low

EDIT: Found this as well

http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/Portnoy.pdf


----------



## kung_fu

dragonblade629 said:


> isn't he the one that left in the first place?



Yes. He quite literally moved on.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Repner said:


> Jesus. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY Reportedly Sued DREAM THEATER For 'Wrongfully Excluding' Him From Band
> 
> I've been very neutral throughout this, half blaming Mike and half blaming Blabbermouth for causing the shitstorm, but if this is true, then that's a new low
> 
> EDIT: Found this as well
> 
> http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/Portnoy.pdf


----------



## Sephiroth952

Repner said:


> Jesus. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY Reportedly Sued DREAM THEATER For 'Wrongfully Excluding' Him From Band
> 
> I've been very neutral throughout this, half blaming Mike and half blaming Blabbermouth for causing the shitstorm, but if this is true, then that's a new low
> 
> EDIT: Found this as well
> 
> http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/Portnoy.pdf


 I hope not many people find that, it has all of their adresses on it.


----------



## Splinterhead

I really haven't been a fan since SFaM. I do admire they're musical and technical prowess. But this whole thing with Portnoy has gotten so out of hand. He's now suing the band for the use of the name in recording and live situations? Seriously? I understand that he spent a lot of time building the brand and fan base, not to mention all the DT related stuff he's created and released. I'm not sure what he was thinking when he quit but didn't he realize that the 25 or so years of his hard work was on the line? I hope they come to an amicable solution.


----------



## Repner

Sephiroth952 said:


> I hope not many people find that, it has all of their adresses on it.


Yeah, I noticed that as well after I posted it. Unfortunately it looks like the people on the MP and DT forums noticed it as well


----------



## kung_fu

Kinda fucky, but to put it in perspective the suit was filed in April


----------



## Repner

Splinterhead said:


> I really haven't been a fan since SFaM. I do admire they're musical and technical prowess. But this whole thing with Portnoy has gotten so out of hand. He's now suing the band for the use of the name in recording and live situations? Seriously? I understand that he spent a lot of time building the brand and fan base, not to mention all the DT related stuff he's created and released. I'm not sure what he was thinking when he quit but didn't he realize that the 25 or so years of his hard work was on the line? I hope they come to an amicable solution.


He always talked about having some sort of reunion eventually. He seems to have gone out of his way to make sure that bridge is well and truely burned


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Repner said:


> Jesus. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY Reportedly Sued DREAM THEATER For 'Wrongfully Excluding' Him From Band
> 
> I've been very neutral throughout this, half blaming Mike and half blaming Blabbermouth for causing the shitstorm, but if this is true, then that's a new low
> 
> EDIT: Found this as well
> 
> http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/Portnoy.pdf



Is he for real?


----------



## Repner

Looks like the MP forums have started to implode. Even his dedicated fanbase has started to turn their back on him


----------



## Sephiroth952

Wonder how long it takes for someone to make a roger water/mike portnoy meme.


----------



## Thep




----------



## flo

If you read blabbermouth and the MP forum it looks like he lost about 90% of his fans within the last few hours...


----------



## Dayn

After all this, I certainly hope the writing of the Twelve Step Suite helped him...


----------



## SirMyghin

Repner said:


> Jesus. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MIKE PORTNOY Reportedly Sued DREAM THEATER For 'Wrongfully Excluding' Him From Band
> 
> I've been very neutral throughout this, half blaming Mike and half blaming Blabbermouth for causing the shitstorm, but if this is true, then that's a new low
> 
> EDIT: Found this as well
> 
> http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/Portnoy.pdf



That subpoena is ridiculous, he is hinging on that he was wrongfully excluded?  HE LEFT THE BAND. They won't let me back in, and won't talk to me, and I feel butt-hurt so I am going to try and sue them for me leaving the band. 

Shame it was as of August, I was thinking hmm that new album is selling well, I will sue them... 

Holy crap that is retarded. His entire argument is effectively 'my dad picked the name for the band, you can't have it'.


----------



## technomancer

Damn I was looking forward to his project with John Sykes, but now I need to decide if my dislike of giving him money is greater than my appreciation of Sykes... what a massive asshole.


----------



## SirMyghin

technomancer said:


> Damn I was looking forward to his project with John Sykes, but now I need to decide if my dislike of giving him money is greater than my appreciation of Sykes... what a massive asshole.



I am going to wait for the Dave Mustaine / Mike Portnoy 'super group' titled 'when we left we didn't actually mean it, come on guys, please'


----------



## technomancer

SirMyghin said:


> I am going to wait for the Dave Mustaine / Mike Portnoy 'super group' titled 'when we left we didn't actually mean it, come on guys, please'


----------



## izdashit

Did they really have to post the actual subpoena on the interwebs? Jeez...


----------



## technomancer

izdashit said:


> Did they really have to post the actual subpoena on the interwebs? Jeez...



Court cases are a matter of public record, so not really surprising


----------



## Furtive Glance

Holy fuck balls. O_O


----------



## SirMyghin

I can see the outcome now, Dream theater force to sacrifice 2/3 of their name to the 1/3 of founding members that left and will now be known as 

rEm thEtR


----------



## JP Universe

Wow.... just wow. Loving the drama


----------



## decypher

JPMike said:


> Joking, right?
> 
> I know Charlie has a more solid voice and maybe better musicianship but can't stand his voice.
> 
> The singer part of DT, can be debatable though.



Not really. Listen to Killing Hand - or Light Fuse and Get Away - amazing vocal lines. I don't get the comparisons to Geddy Lee or other high pitched singers as he really sounds very unique. I loved WDADU when it was released, it was right on the peak of that prog metal wave with bands like Sieges Even, WatchTower, Fates Warning etc. releasing amazing albums, DT were different with a very present keyboarder (which again opened my mind for Marillion and all that other prog stuff). WDADU is up there with other prog metal classics like "perfect symmetry" or "control and resistance" (and for that matter I always thought that their status as "prog metal pioneers" is plain false)
I would have loved to see Images and Words recorded with Charlie. I dislike LaBrie's stage presence, I don't like his articulation, it's not bad enough that I'd not listen to their new album, it just makes me sigh all the time "could have been...."... but it is what it is. And I respect people that don't like Charlie or WDADU, I just think that both are underrated - but then I also thought that DT were a band that had nothing to do with the usual business drama 

Sorry for the long reply, I know I appear like a progarchives-nerd.


----------



## AySay

That lawsuit... How disgusting is that bullshit? Really shows his true colors.

2 things I learned.

Portnoy = Stupidwhinymotherfuckertwofacedassholecunt

Petrucci = Has a nice pool.


----------



## Lon

Actually, people get paid all the time because other people are using their work to generate revenue, although mike maybe has gone a bit too far in claiming the name dream theater, but am i the only one who thinks that he has somehow of a legitimate right to get some financial compensation from the revenue the band generates with the work he majorly contributed to create?

(and i think i am right under the assumption there was no amicable agreement between the parties involved)


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Oh how grand the internet is!


----------



## asher

Slunk Dragon said:


> Oh how grand the internet is!



Thinking of this:


----------



## Guitarman700

Slunk Dragon said:


> Oh how grand the internet is!



 I made it to the second word before I lost it.


----------



## Ralyks

Slunk Dragon said:


> Oh how grand the internet is!



Ok, as hilarious as it is, that may be taking it a bit too far.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Ralyks said:


> Ok, as hilarious as it is, that may be taking it a bit too far.



To be honest when Portnoy first broke up with Dream Theater, I could accept the creative differences and the varying in goals. Sure he probably vented in an interview or two, but I think it would have been long enough for this man to let it go. Yeah it's a band he started, but he didn't want to be in it anymore, and then he wasn't allowed back in because the band was moving on and had already gotten themselves another drummer by then.

But Portnoy suing Dream Theater, minus Mangini, for whatever reason isn't exactly something I'd call a respectable move on his part. I can imagine he's upset, pissed off, etc etc, but why the hell would you sue your former band mates? IMO he always seemed a bit egocentric, but when you're part of a massively success prog-metal outfit like Dream Theater, you have some room to gloat. Now... I really can't fathom what the hell goes through a man's head like his.

Plus it's the internet, do you think people are really going to keep it civil forever? Someone's got to piss in the soup eventually.


----------



## Alberto7

I think it's now safe to say that I dislike Mike Portnoy. I always kept hoping for the best, and liked to assume he was being genuine... And, somehow, I still am hopeful to see this whole thing come to a happy ending and DT being good buddies with MP once again. But now that scenario is extremely unlike, if not impossible, to become reality. As a "Dickfuck," he truly stands.

Now it's just a matter of time to see which band member gets raped by a psychopathic fan right outside of their homes... I agree that court cases are a matter of public record, but putting all of those addresses online knowing how the internet is and how big the fanbase of these boys is... ... But oh well.

With that said, I'm off to get some popcorn, maybe some nachos, and one of these http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__NN6L_0B4b4/TS2XIpSLezI/AAAAAAAAECg/KSe_WHJecbM/s1600/beer-hat.jpg


----------



## flo

Slunk Dragon said:


> Plus it's the internet, do you think people are really going to keep it civil forever? Someone's got to piss in the soup eventually.



This last metaphor made my day


----------



## thedonal

You know. I'm still going to withhold judgement. 

We've no idea what was going through Mike's mind- I can imagine he was amazingly upset by the whole affair and people can tend to act rather irrationally in that situation, as much as the band were very upset when he quit.

It's just a big messy divorce with the webnet fanning the flames...


----------



## BigPhi84

SirMyghin said:


> I can see the outcome now, Dream theater force to sacrifice 2/3 of their name to the 1/3 of founding members that left and will now be known as
> 
> rEm thEtR




Wouldn't that be funny if they started touring as Nightmare Cinema again?


----------



## ArrowHead

decypher said:


> And Charlie Dominici.



Is he in a band these days? My buddy prefers him as well, so I've heard bits and pieces of the old stuff.


----------



## Repner

ArrowHead said:


> Is he in a band these days? My buddy prefers him as well, so I've heard bits and pieces of the old stuff.


He had a career selling cars after he left. After doing the When Dream And Day Reunite anniversary show, he decided to get back into music and did a trilogy of concept albums.


----------



## ArrowHead

Thanks man, I repped you. I should have googled it myself, but instead you took the time to inform my lazy ass. I'm gonna go grab my headphones and give this a listen.


----------



## Repner

Thanks


----------



## RevDrucifer

Crazy shit.

I can't believe this stuff wasn't taken care of when he first left. I figured with the lawyer-to-lawyer talks this was EXACTLY what they (the band members) were having sorted out. 

I know a lot of times in this business that these situations pop up and have nothing to do with the artists themselves, it's generally a lawyer or manager going after a pot of gold that the artist doesn't even want to cash in on. I could also be completely wrong and it could be Portnoy being a jealous little kid, seeing everyone go nuts about the album and not really giving a shit about his 10,000 projects and deciding "Fuck you, I'll show you who DT really belongs to.".

Every thread about it is being deleted on JP's forum, as per request from either management or the band. 

Basically what I got from the court doc is that Portnoy wants them to stop using the name for recording/touring purposes and is suing for damages. And that he was "wrongfully excluded from the band"....!?!?!?!

I can only think that the last part is some legal thing, like in some way, his partnership with the band was never officially/contractually dissolved and business decisions were being made while he was still technically, on paper, IN Dream Theater. 

I'm just speculating, like everyone else.

I know Portnoy's dad is the one who offered the name 'Dream Theater' after they found out they couldn't use Majesty back in the day. 

You'd think when bands are getting higher up in the pay scale, they'd have clauses in their contracts like, "If you ever quit or leave, you'll get this and that, we keep the name but pay you a royalty on it." or whatever the case may be. 

This is nuts.


----------



## SirMyghin

Lon said:


> Actually, people get paid all the time because other people are using their work to generate revenue, although mike maybe has gone a bit too far in claiming the name dream theater, but am i the only one who thinks that he has somehow of a legitimate right to get some financial compensation from the revenue the band generates with the work he majorly contributed to create?
> 
> (and i think i am right under the assumption there was no amicable agreement between the parties involved)



The subpoena seemed more oriented on current events than back catalogue revenue though. I am pretty sure he wouldn't be neglected his cut of the back catalogue, that would be a huge oversight.


----------



## Whitestrat

JPMike said:


> I would trade Ruddess for Kevin Moore or Derek Sherinian anyday.
> 
> Ruddess bores me.
> 
> In a Top 3 order, it would be,
> 1. Sherinian
> 2. Moore
> 3. Ruddess
> 
> Sherinian had an edge, this rock kinds of sounds, amazing keys sounds in general.
> Damn.


 
Moore for me... IAW and Awake were amazing because of his keyboard work and compositions. After he left, the band's sound changed DRASTICALLY. Even "A Change Of Seasons" was different, which almost sounds like the DT you hear today. The melodic themes he used... Wow...

Sherinian was good, but I think not the right fit. I Much prefer him in Black Country Communion today with Glenn Hughes, Joe Bonamassa and Jason Bonham. THAT is a supergroup!!!

But Dominici for me was always a no no... I hated the way he sung. Labrie was what really turned my head when I first heard IAW playing at a local CD store back in 1992. What I heard first was "Surrounded". Then I went to check out the CD at the store, and when I heard "Pull Me Under", I was hooked. Completely stunned later by what I heard in the rest of the CD. But no mistake, Labrie was what got my attention in the first place.

Then I went back to look for the Dominici CD, and when I got it (bought it without trying), I was extremely disappointed.

No... It's Labrie for me who defines the "Voice" of Dream Theater.


----------



## guitarister7321

Mike Portnoy Sues Dream Theater? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Yup.

EDIT: Just saw this got moved to this thread, didn't realized there was a whole ongoing thread about this.

I think it's stupid he is suing, despite the fact he himself left the band.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

kevin moore is hands down the best keyboardist DT has ever had. Images and words, and awake ARE what dream theater is all about.

As for portnoy, he already damaged me too much from the shitty vocals he was laying down on the last few albums. He cant hurt me anymore


----------



## edsped

ArrowHead said:


> So you consider JR talking about mike in the context of his current band's new release _that month_ and how it was effected for _TWO questions_ in a much longer interview the same as Mike P STILL talking about the band he is no longer a part of for an _entire interview_ a _year after_ the fact?
> 
> I don't consider it even similar.


Where the hell did I even imply that I thought the two were similar? Jesus, I was merely responding to your post about having not seen an interview in quite some time where they spent "any time at all talking about him." Jordan certainly seemed to have no problem talking about Mike "at all" when questioned about him, or at least he wasn't bothered enough to forgo calling him the Dream Theater police.


----------



## SirMyghin

Whitestrat said:


> Moore for me... IAW and Awake were amazing because of his keyboard work and compositions. After he left, the band's sound changed DRASTICALLY. Even "A Change Of Seasons" was different, which almost sounds like the DT you hear today. The melodic themes he used... Wow...



I think on keys what made Moore better in a band setting, was he used many less embellishments (compared to JR), much more no nonsense, and this lead to a stronger melodic foundation, where JR may rush into the embellishments a bit quickly, which may undermine your message. That said this album was a little leaner in that sense and I appreciate it.


----------



## Tapaska

guitarister7321 said:


> Mike Portnoy Sues Dream Theater? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Yup.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw this got moved to this thread, didn't realized there was a whole ongoing thread about this.
> 
> I think it's stupid he is suing, despite the fact he himself left the band.



Few pages back.


----------



## thedonal

SirMyghin said:


> I think on keys what made Moore better in a band setting, was he used many less embellishments (compared to JR), much more no nonsense, and this lead to a stronger melodic foundation, where JR may rush into the embellishments a bit quickly, which may undermine your message. That said this album was a little leaner in that sense and I appreciate it.



I know what you're saying- sometimes (perhaps often), Rudess can't just play a chord on the piano without a quick flourish up to the top of the keyboard and back. 

I think it's a symptom of his level of virtuosity.

That said, he put some great hooks into Breaking All Illusions which were pretty straight up...


----------



## ArrowHead

edsped said:


> Jesus, I was merely responding to your post about having not seen an interview in quite some time where they spent "any time at all talking about him."




Sorry, I thought you were responding to the post where I said "I haven't seen one in quite one time that spends any time at all talking about him, * and have seen several times they've outright refused to talk about it beyond the context of having a new drummer and how it changes things*."

So I was confused that your example was just such a case as I had described.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## RevDrucifer

And in the end, everything was blown out of proportion. Unless this is simply being stated to get people to shut up.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - There Is No Pending Lawsuit Between MIKE PORTNOY And DREAM THEATER

And from the horse's mouth-


*Stadler is correct (as he has been throughout this whole ordeal)* 

*I did NOT sue them....and second of all, I DESPERATELY tried to discuss matters with them personally to avoid ANYTHING LIKE THIS and yet THEY insisted on only using lawyers...so my lawyers filed those papers (BACK IN APRIL mind you) as that was the position they chose to take...if the band wouldve talked to me, it wouldve NEVER come to that!!!* 

*All that aside, this was 6 months ago....so yes indeed, we have all moved on since then...* 

*I'm still really not allowed to discuss any of this publically, but I feel everybody's hasty and half-truth filled witchhunt yesterday deserves to be addressed to help at least try to clear my name and reputation that was so wrongly tainted by yesterday's false conclusions...* 

*The fact is, when you have a band (or a corporation or marriage) for 25 years there are business and financial things that need to be sorted out behind the scenes...however, it was incredibly LAME of Blabbermouth to exploit these private issues and divulge personal information that is clearly nobody's business other than our own.* 

*They are creating hate and negative propaganda and poisoning the minds and spirits of music fans around the world...shame on them.* 

*MP*


----------



## edsped

ArrowHead said:


> Sorry, I thought you were responding to the post where I said "I haven't seen one in quite one time that spends any time at all talking about him, * and have seen several times they've outright refused to talk about it beyond the context of having a new drummer and how it changes things*."
> 
> So I was confused that your example was just such a case as I had described.


Considering Mike's name shows up all over the place in that interview and is not just restricted to two questions and that one of the questions is just straight up "have you talked to Mike recently?" I don't really think it was such a case.


----------



## ArrowHead

edsped said:


> Considering Mike's name shows up all over the place in that interview and is not just restricted to two questions and that one of the questions is just straight up "have you talked to Mike recently?" I don't really think it was such a case.



Enough, man. The interview was about the new album. I already excluded that context _pretty clearly_ in what you responded to. I even put it in bold for you the second time. If you can't see the difference, I won't be the guy to convince you.


----------



## datalore

It's weird that the summons listed what appear to be home addresses for each band member.


----------



## edsped

I never said the focus of the interview wasn't their new album.


----------



## ZackP3750

I love Portnoy has done nothing but beg and plead since he left. If he spent half that time working on new music he could have come out with something just as shitty as the last 3 DT albums. Not even to mention nothing has been his fault at all since this happened, its always been the other bandmates.




Portnoy's candle didn't burn out, he dumped the fucking ocean on it and is drowning in what's left.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

RevDrucifer said:


> And in the end, everything was blown out of proportion. Unless this is simply being stated to get people to shut up.
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - There Is No Pending Lawsuit Between MIKE PORTNOY And DREAM THEATER
> 
> And from the horse's mouth-
> 
> 
> *Stadler is correct (as he has been throughout this whole ordeal)*
> 
> *I did NOT sue them....and second of all, I DESPERATELY tried to discuss matters with them personally to avoid ANYTHING LIKE THIS and yet THEY insisted on only using lawyers...so my lawyers filed those papers (BACK IN APRIL mind you) as that was the position they chose to take...if the band wouldve talked to me, it wouldve NEVER come to that!!!*
> 
> *All that aside, this was 6 months ago....so yes indeed, we have all moved on since then...*
> 
> *I'm still really not allowed to discuss any of this publically, but I feel everybody's hasty and half-truth filled witchhunt yesterday deserves to be addressed to help at least try to clear my name and reputation that was so wrongly tainted by yesterday's false conclusions...*
> 
> *The fact is, when you have a band (or a corporation or marriage) for 25 years there are business and financial things that need to be sorted out behind the scenes...however, it was incredibly LAME of Blabbermouth to exploit these private issues and divulge personal information that is clearly nobody's business other than our own.*
> 
> *They are creating hate and negative propaganda and poisoning the minds and spirits of music fans around the world...shame on them.*
> 
> *MP*



Thank you for posting this article. I'm glad that not everything I thought about Portnoy is false. It's good to hear that he's at least trying to be respectable, to some degree, about the break up.

Which goes to a point I made in another thread: journalists are provocative assholes.


----------



## Whitestrat

SirMyghin said:


> I think on keys what made Moore better in a band setting, was he used many less embellishments (compared to JR), much more no nonsense, and this lead to a stronger melodic foundation, where JR may rush into the embellishments a bit quickly, which may undermine your message. That said this album was a little leaner in that sense and I appreciate it.


 
Yup... JR was a bit more restrained, which is a good thing. But I'm not digging that Coldplay thing in "Breaking All Illusions".


----------



## RevDrucifer

Hahaha....that's about right.....numerous pages of "Portnoy's a douchebag!", then some clarity comes to the situation and no one says a word.


----------



## Alberto7

^ There are certain times of the day where the comment flow is low on this site... I reckon this is such a time of the day.

My opinion on this guy (MP) has been so ambiguous over the past months, and specially since yesterday, that I'm really starting not to give a shit anymore.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Is this really any better? That article is pretty much saying that he still made an issue out of this, then it got escalated. The subpoena didn't really mention anything about monetary compensation, it seems it is about the name and him not being in the band, so it probably started with him saying the name was his property.

Don't say that I'll always hate Portnoy, I used to be a fan and I still think his drumming is fantastic, but he really seems like a douche right now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

dragonblade629 said:


> Is this really any better? That article is pretty much saying that he still made an issue out of this, then it got escalated. The subpoena didn't really mention anything about monetary compensation, it seems it is about the name and him not being in the band, so it probably started with him saying the name was his property.
> 
> Don't say that I'll always hate Portnoy, I used to be a fan and I still think his drumming is fantastic, but he really seems like a douche right now.



He said his lawyer filled the papers not him.


----------



## Repner

The fact that something written up to stop the band using the name and claiming damages exists at all leaves me sceptical. I'm sure the lawyer wouldn't just make up pointless claims like that unless he was hopelessly incompetent.

I'm not sure what to think about all this. Seems very strange to me


----------



## Doug N

Kurkkuviipale said:


> He said his lawyer filled the papers not him.


 
I don't really care either way about this, but lawyers don't file papers without their client's consent.


----------



## ArrowHead

RevDrucifer said:


> Hahaha....that's about right.....numerous pages of "Portnoy's a douchebag!", then some clarity comes to the situation and no one says a word.



Hate to point it out, but before the threads got merged the majority of those "MP is a douchbag" posts were regarding him doing yet another interview crying about leaving Dream Theater. The Lawsuit was a completely different tangent, and true or not doesn't make Portnoy any less of a whiny bitch.


If anything, the lawsuit sounds like typical business shit where they were all solidifying their claims on the DT property. It's happened many times when bands split up, and it's perfectly normal for lawyers to be filing these type of claims. And from the impression given, it's already been settled and part of the settlement is that neither party TALKS about it. Which is yet another reason Portnoy needs to learn to STFU, as he keeps posting how he can't talk about it and people don't understand and he has real live feelings and a vagina. If you can't talk about it, then stop talking about not talking about it too!


----------



## technomancer

ArrowHead said:


> Hate to point it out, but before the threads got merged the majority of those "MP is a douchbag" posts were regarding him doing yet another interview crying about leaving Dream Theater. The Lawsuit was a completely different tangent, and true or not doesn't make Portnoy any less of a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> If anything, the lawsuit sounds like typical business shit where they were all solidifying their claims on the DT property. It's happened many times when bands split up, and it's perfectly normal for lawyers to be filing these type of claims. And from the impression given, it's already been settled and part of the settlement is that neither party TALKS about it. Which is yet another reason Portnoy needs to learn to STFU, as he keeps posting how he can't talk about it and people don't understand and he has real live feelings and a vagina. If you can't talk about it, then stop talking about not talking about it too!



This. Added to the fact that claiming he had nothing to do with the subpoena is bullshit, lawyers do not file without client consent (as has already been stated).


----------



## BigPhi84

New interview with Petrucci and Myung in the current Premier Guitar issue!

Premier Guitar - October 2011


----------



## Guitarman700

Goddamn, what a bunch of divas. This sours my enjoyment of the latest album.
I'm just gonna go listen to Awake again.


----------



## flo

BigPhi84 said:


> New interview with Petrucci and Myung in the current Premier Guitar issue!
> 
> Premier Guitar - October 2011




Thanks, you don't find that much stuff about Myung.


----------



## Repner

Yeah. He's always seemed like the sort of person who just sits and practices everyday. This is the first time I've seen it in detail. Dedication right there


----------



## Mordacain

Guitarman700 said:


> Goddamn, what a bunch of divas. This sours my enjoyment of the latest album.
> I'm just gonna go listen to Awake again.



I don't really get that impression. The bulk of the article was about their gear and practice routines. The small section at the head of the article asking about Portnoy, they answered very matter of factly. I just don't get the Diva vibe from that. They weren't making any drama out of their statements, just answering the guys questions.


----------



## SirMyghin

Repner said:


> Yeah. He's always seemed like the sort of person who just sits and practices everyday. This is the first time I've seen it in detail. Dedication right there




2 + hours just to warm up, wow that is insane eh? Then again with those chops, not surprised.


----------



## Repner

SirMyghin said:


> 2 + hours just to warm up, wow that is insane eh? Then again with those chops, not surprised.


I remember Kevin Shirley said Myung was the only person he knows who warms DOWN after a show 

Oh, and I meant to type "all day"


----------



## SirMyghin

Repner said:


> I remember Kevin Shirley said Myung was the only person he knows who warms DOWN after a show
> 
> Oh, and I meant to type "all day"



Probably because after 2 hours warming up, then 2 hours of playing, his fingers won't stop otherwise


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

John Myung is the god of practicing. From that interview, it seems like he barely does anything else.


----------



## Mordacain

SirMyghin said:


> Probably because after 2 hours warming up, then 2 hours of playing, his fingers won't stop otherwise



Few know this but apparently Myung is the real inspiration for "Perpetual Motion."  for bad puns


----------



## thedonal

Mordacain said:


> I don't really get that impression. The bulk of the article was about their gear and practice routines. The small section at the head of the article asking about Portnoy, they answered very matter of factly. I just don't get the Diva vibe from that. They weren't making any drama out of their statements, just answering the guys questions.


 

Completely agree. Nothing at all about that interview said Diva to me.

They both strike me as fairly level guys and their answers sounded very straight up in reference to MP. 

Was quite an interesting read. I'm not surprised that John Myung has such a severe pre gig routine. Those fingers really go for it during the show!!


----------



## gotnothing

Def didn't come off as divas....they just seem like really devoted, hard working dudes. Portnoy must feel horrible at the moment.


----------



## Lon

dragonblade629 said:


> John Myung is the god of practicing. From that interview, it seems like he barely does anything else.


I like his "this is a job, i gotta do it" attitude, he knows he has to do lenghty practices to perform on a level thats expected of him, and because this is his job and not some boozebinge with friends to slack off, hes gotta do what hes gotta do!


----------



## Guitarman700

Wasn't referring to any particular interview, just this whole saga in general.


----------



## Into Obsidian

ZackP3750 said:


> I love Portnoy has done nothing but beg and plead since he left. If he spent half that time working on new music he could have come out with something just as shitty as the last 3 DT albums. Not even to mention nothing has been his fault at all since this happened, its always been the other bandmates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portnoy's candle didn't burn out, he dumped the fucking ocean on it and is drowning in what's left.


You are absolutely right, yet he always mentions how he wont rule out a reunion.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Guitarman700 said:


> Wasn't referring to any particular interview, just this whole saga in general.



Portnoy is the only one being a diva, really. The other guys seem to be taking a "Whatever" stance on it.


----------



## RevDrucifer

This may be my last post regarding this situation, but I'll say this-

Portnoy, since day one when there were no forums and you had those huge e-mail chains, back in AOL days; has ALWAYS been a very open guy. He rarely shied away from uncomfortable questions and even when it pissed his fans off, stated his mind.

Why he should stop doing that now, is beyond me. 

Maybe that's my issue. I've really seen no change in him for as long as I've read his comments and rants for the past 15-16 years. For those who have been fans for just a short time, (ie; the past 10 years), don't really know that side to him/the band.

And just because the current members of DT don't get as deep into the situation as he does, those guys have NEVER gotten into ANY kind of personal info and have barely had ANY contact with fans at all. Look at all their forums, how many posts do they have? How many times have they gotten into personal issues? Pretty nill.

And I'm not saying they HAVE to get into personal issues, I'm just saying, this seems like an unfair fight. You have a guy who has always been up front and honest in press, his forum (which now goes right to the press) about everything and anything and 3 other guys (Mangini doesn't count) who talk about gear, technique and influences.

There's a huge difference in the matter in which they speak to their fanbase.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

RevDrucifer said:


> This may be my last post regarding this situation, but I'll say this-
> 
> Portnoy, since day one when there were no forums and you had those huge e-mail chains, back in AOL days; has ALWAYS been a very open guy. He rarely shied away from uncomfortable questions and even when it pissed his fans off, stated his mind.
> 
> Why he should stop doing that now, is beyond me.
> 
> Maybe that's my issue. I've really seen no change in him for as long as I've read his comments and rants for the past 15-16 years. For those who have been fans for just a short time, (ie; the past 10 years), don't really know that side to him/the band.
> 
> And just because the current members of DT don't get as deep into the situation as he does, those guys have NEVER gotten into ANY kind of personal info and have barely had ANY contact with fans at all. Look at all their forums, how many posts do they have? How many times have they gotten into personal issues? Pretty nill.
> 
> And I'm not saying they HAVE to get into personal issues, I'm just saying, this seems like an unfair fight. You have a guy who has always been up front and honest in press, his forum (which now goes right to the press) about everything and anything and 3 other guys (Mangini doesn't count) who talk about gear, technique and influences.
> 
> There's a huge difference in the matter in which they speak to their fanbase.



tl;dr - Portnoy is an attention whore.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Hey dragon, unrelated, but I used to live in Sunrise! Getting ready to head back to the Margate/Coral Springs area soon. Maybe we can put our Portnoy differences aside and grab a beer sometime!


----------



## thedonal

Guitarman700 said:


> Wasn't referring to any particular interview, just this whole saga in general.



Fair enough.

I do think, though, that there is something to be said about seperating the personalities from the music.

there's plenty musicians out there that if you met, you'd think they're utter c*nts. But their music might be amazing. Brianjonestown Massacre is a good example (unless you hate their music!! Most theories have a falling apart point!).

But my point is that in watching DiG, Anton Newcombe came across as a completely pretentious and thoroughly dislikeable arsehole. But at the same time, incredibly talented and their music is great.

So. Going back to the topic at hand. The band have gone through a seriously major upheaval. Mike Portnoy evidently made an error in judgment in leaving the band and it backfired on him. He's clearly upset about it. He's probably not, now facts are surfacing, dealt with it in the best possible manner.

But that's the way it is. The band have carried on. They've made a very good album (whether its what you want/expect out of Dream Theater or not). They're going to go on and inspire millions.

Mike Portnoy is going to make some great albums and continue to inspire millions of drummers. 

So- who really cares if they are idiots, divas or the nicest blokes you could actually meet. If you love the music, love it. It's music. Music is ace. Love it for what it is.

If you don't like the music. Don't worry about it. Go listen to something else! 

disclaimer- this is not directed at any member in particular.  

another disclaimer- I'm going to continue reading juicy gossip about the split, like I did for years about Pink Floyd. However, I'm going to continue to try and reserve judgment on anyone involved.

yet another disclaimer- just don't get me started on Queen...


----------

